# Sticky  GPU Projects PPD Database



## Cryptedvick

8800GTS 512
Vista x64
182.08
1944mhz shader

353: 6931 PPD
384: 5438-5924 PPD
420: 6720 PPD
511: 4415 PPD


----------



## mortimersnerd

GPU Type:nVidia
Model:XFX 9800GX2
Driver:182.08
OS:XP 32
Shader (MHz): 1730Mhz

Benchmarks:
353pt: 5865ppd x2
384pt: 5104ppd x2
511pt: 3839ppd x2

Notes: No Vmods, but shrouds removed from cards.


----------



## Taiketo

GPU Type: ATI 4850
Model: ASUS EAH4850 TOP
Driver: Catalyst 9.2
OS: Windows 7 Beta (build 7000)
Shader (MHz): 730MHz (note, ATI cards don't have shader clocks listed, but I believe they are the same as core clocks)

Benchmarks:
353pt: only seem to get 511s and 384s
384pt: 3190.15 PPD
511pt: 2628 PPD
477pt: 3816 PPD

Notes: 586 or something around that number always crash my card immediately. I think I OC'd it too much, but everything else is stable (including 511s)

477's give me the best PPD by far, though they also make my GPU make a very quiet high pitched humming noise.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

GPU Type:GT200
Model:BFG 285 OC
Driver:182.08
OS:Business x64
Shader (MHz):1512

Benchmarks:
353pt:9763.23
384pt:8294.40
511pt:7108.50
420pt:10,084
1680pt: 8717.47

GPU Type:G80
Model:8800GTX
Driver:182.08
OS:Businessx64
Shader (MHz):1350

Benchmarks:
353pt:5258.48
384pt:4808.00
511pt:3344.73


----------



## stingerjg

8800GTS(G92)
XP Pro 32bit
182.08
1890mhz shader

353: 6354 PPD
384: 5351-5438 PPD
511: 4088 PPD


----------



## Cryptedvick

mortimersnerd, what about 420pt's ?
i get 6720 PPD average on those


----------



## FieryCoD

GPU Type: nVidia
Model: 8800GT
Driver: 182.06
OS: Vista 64
Shader (MHz): 1780MHz

Benchmarks:
353pt: 5000 ppd
384pt: 4500-4700 ppd
420pt: 4200-4400 ppd
511pt: 3500 ppd


----------



## laxrunner

GPU Type: nVidia
Model: GTX 285
Driver: 182.05
OS: Vista 64
Shader (MHz): 1728MHz

Benchmarks:
353pt: 10166 ppd
384pt: 9758 ppd
511pt: 7483 ppd

EDIT:
New core benchmarks:
420pt: 10996 ppd
1680pt: 10080 ppd


----------



## oulzac

GPU Type: ATI
Model: 4850x2
Driver: 9.2
OS: Vista Ultimate 64
Shader (MHz): Stock, whatever that is, no info is given for ATI cards

Benchmarks:
384pt: 3190 PPD x2 6380 PPD
477pt: 3852 PPD x2 7704 PPD
511pt: 2597 PPD x2 5194 PPD
548pt: 4425 PPD x2 8850 PPD

Notes:
ATI cards only get the 4 above pointers, any others are nVidia only, just as the 477 and 548 are ATI only. I also can not increase my shader as its an ATI card, hence why nVidia cards fold better.


----------



## h00chi3

GPU Type: Nvidia (XFX)
Model: 8800GT
Driver: 181.20
OS: XP x64
Shader (MHz): 1836 on 2 cards

Benchmarks:
353pt: 5850-5941
384pt: 5250-5475
420pt: 4200-4750
511pt: 3900-4150
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
GPU Type: Nvidia (EVGA)
Model: 8800GT
Driver: 181.20
OS: XP x64
Shader (MHz): 1728 on 1 card

Benchmarks:
353pt: 5525-5750
384pt: 5100-5250
420pt: 4000-4250
511pt: 3760-3975


----------



## Ictinike

GPU Type: nVidia GTX200
Model: GTX285
Driver: XtremeG 182.06
OS: Vista Ultimate x64
Shader (MHz): 1620Mhz strap

Benchmarks:
353pt: 8714.06 ppd
384pt: 8966.92 ppd
420pt: 12513.10 ppd
511pt: 7008.00 ppd

Experimental Core
1680pt: 9941.92 ppd


----------



## br3nd064

GPU Type: nvidia gtx200
Model: gtx260 core 216
Driver: 182.08 (nvidia)
OS: Vista Ultimate x64
Shader (MHz): 1525mhz

Benchmarks:
353pt: 8714.06 ppd
384pt: 7372.80 ppd
420pt: 8439.07 ppd
480pt: 6798.69 ppd
511pt: 6048.00 ppd
1680pt: 8342.07 ppd


----------



## spaceballsrules

GPU Type: nVidia
Model: 8800GTS 512
Driver: 182.06
OS: Vista Ultimate x64
Shader (MHz): 1936

Benchmarks:
(Nvidia)
353pt: 6489 ppd
384pt: 5623 ppd
420pt: 6720 ppd
511pt: 4245 ppd


----------



## MadCatMk2

GPU Type: ATI Radeon 4800 Series
Model: Connect3D 4850
Driver: 9.2 (7.14.10.0643)
OS: Windows Server 2008 (Vista)
Shader (MHz): 700Mhz core

Benchmarks:
(ATI)
384pt: 2369-3072
477pt: 3378-3746
511pt: 2522-2566
548pt: 3586-4034

Notes: Shader linked on ATI cards, CPU SMP running on VMWare


----------



## rduffy123

GPU Type: nVidia
Model:EVGA 9800GTX
OS: Win 7 32 bit
Shader (MHz): 2000

Benchmarks:
(Nvidia)
353pt: 7261.71 ppd
384pt: 6032.29 ppd
420pt: 6256.55 ppd
511pt: 4505.14 ppd
1680pt: 6394.36 ppd

ps. You should change to project number not credit number. And also include core speed as that changes ppd too. Also whether you use the computer a lot messes with the results.


----------



## teK0wnzU

GPU Type: nVIDIA (G92)
Model: 8800GT AKIMBO 1GB
Driver: 182.08
OS: Vista x64 Ultimate
Shader (MHz): 1575

Benchmarks:
(Nvidia)
384pt: 4199.70 ppd
420pt: 4970.96 ppd
511pt: 3246.35 ppd
1680pt: 4564.53 ppd

Note: Using eVGA Precision v1.5.1, AVG GPU temp 54c


----------



## Nautilus

GPU Type: ATI Radeon 4800 Series
Model: XpertVision HD4850 Sonic
Driver: 9.2 (7.14.10.0643)
OS: Windows XP X64
Shader (Mhz): 700Mhz core

384pt: 3351ppd
477pt: 4040ppd
511pt: 2675ppd
548pt: 4641ppd

Notes: Using RivaTuner, Mem:1125Mhz,Max GPU temp:52C


----------



## rduffy123

EDIT: Can make my drivers 182.08 and shader is 1998.


----------



## GeforceGTS

GPU Type: Nvidia GTX 260
Model: EVGA GTX 260 55nm SSC
Driver:181.22
OS:Vista x64
Shader (MHz):1584

Benchmarks:
(Nvidia)
353pt:9242
384pt:8507
420pt:9072
511pt:6492
1680pt:9425


----------



## Papa.Smurf

GPU Type:nVidia
Model:eVGA GTX260 c216
Driver:181.22
OS:Vista 64
Shader (MHz): 1512Mhz

Benchmarks(averages):
353pt: 8714.06 ppd
384pt: 7899.43 ppd
420pt: 7405.71 ppd
511pt: 6048.00 ppd
1680pt: 8640.00 ppd


----------



## SZayat

GPU Type:nVidia
Model: Leadtek WinFast PX8800 GTS TDH 320MB
Driver:182.08
OS: Windows Vista Business 32-bit
Shader (MHz): 1412Mhz

Benchmarks:
353pt: 3315.13 ppd
420pt: 3523.11 ppd
511pt: 1988.76 ppd


----------



## Sonic

GPU Type: nVidia
Model: EVGA 8800GTS (G92)
Driver: 182.06
OS: Vista Ultimate 64bit
Shader (MHz): 1944MHz

Benchmarks:
353pt: 6630 ppd
384pt: 5623 ppd
511pt: 4286 ppd
1680pt: 5316ppd


----------



## XFreeRollerX

GPU Type: NVIDIA Ge-Force
Model: GTX 260 Core 216 65nm by EVGA *vanilla
Driver: 182.06
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64 Build 7000
Shader (MHz): 1458mhz

Benchmarks:
(Nvidia)
353pt: 8,200 PPD
384pt: 6,500
420pt: 7,888
511pt:5,800 PPD
1680pt: 7,950 PPD

Notes: still testing. just started GPU folding on a new overclock. Will update as appropriate. Memory clocked very high to 2,400mhz (1200set)


----------



## mortimersnerd

Updated. Cards that I am currently looking for are:
8800GS/9600GSO 96sp
9600GT
9800GTX/+
GTX280
GTX295

And a lot of ATI cards.

Even if your card has been posted, I'm still looking for additional data. They are arranged by card, then shader clock.

+







s for all who have helped so far.


----------



## gig

GPU Type: ATI Radeon 4800 Series
Model: Visiontek 4870 (512mb)
Driver: XG 8.12
OS: Windows 7
Shader (MHz): 790Mhz core

Benchmarks:
(ATI)
384pt: 3645.89 ppd
477pt: 4384.34 ppd
511pt: 2983.14 ppd
548pt: 5091.10 ppd

Notes: Running one instance of Windows SMP, w/fan speed @ 40% it runs 54c.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Updated. Cards that I am currently looking for are:
8800GS/9600GSO 96sp
9600GT
9800GTX/+
GTX280
GTX295

And a lot of ATI cards.

Even if your card has been posted, I'm still looking for additional data. They are arranged by card, then shader clock.

+







s for all who have helped so far.

i'll get you my GTX+ scores when i get home in like two days.


----------



## Slappa

HIS HD4850 @ 790MHz/1070MHz
XP 32-Bit
XG 8.12 Catalyst

(ATI)
384pt: 3129-3686 PPD
477pt: 4338-4479 PPD
511pt: 2466-3003 PPD
548pt: 5036-5146 PPD
234pt: 4043 PPD

You forgot that occasionally there is a 234pt WU on ATi cards.


----------



## SmasherBasher

GPU Type: NVIDIA Ge-Force
Model: GTS 250 (AKA 9800GTX+)
Driver: 182.08
OS: Windows Vista Business x64
Shader (MHz): 1836

Benchmarks:
(Nvidia)
353pt: 6244 PPD
384pt: 5623 PPD
420pt: 8439 PPD
511pt: _unknown_
1680pt: 6934 PPD


----------



## Jbear

I took the liberty of testing the PPD on the new 1680pt WUs as well. And since I have a dual GPU setup, I've monitored both the PPD at 1566mhz and 1188mhz (stock):

GPU Type: Nvidia G80
Model: XFX 8800GTS 320MB
Driver: 182.06
OS: Windows 7 Beta (build 7000)
Shader (MHz): 1188

Benchmarks:
353 - 3660
384 - 2980
420 - 2474
511 - 2109
1680 - 2990

-----

GPU Type: Nvidia G80
Model: XFX 8800GTS 320MB
Driver: 182.06
OS: Windows 7 Beta (build 7000)
Shader (MHz): 1566

Benchmarks:
353 - 4378
384 - 4108
420 - 3944
511 - 2751
1680 - 4047

Notes:
These benchmarks are performed with priority set to "realtime", while at the same time running dual VMware/Linux/SMP instances.


----------



## H3||scr3am

GPU Type: Nvidia G80
Model: Evga 8800GTX 768MB
Driver: 182.08
OS: Windows XP SP3
Shader (MHz): 1500
Benchmarks:
353 - 5648.00
384 - 5266.29
420 - 5498.18
511 - 3741.56
1680 - 4806.36

-----

GPU Type: Nvidia G92
Model: XFX 8800GS 320MB
Driver: 182.08
OS: Windows XP SP3
Shader (MHz): 1836

Benchmarks:
353 - 1742.81
384 - 2612.41
420 - 2109.77
511 - XXXXX unknown
1680 - 3043.02

hope this helps









Card Clocks:
All 8800GSs @1.1v 735/1836/1900
8800GTX @1.3V 660/1500/2200

These are all I'm getting so far really... but when I get a broader base per card I'll let you know









I think the 8800GS is cut in ppd because of the different shaders per card on the same rig... as my other 8800GSs are pulling about 4kppd each at the same clocks.


----------



## Guttboy

GPU Type: NVIDIA GTX 200
Model: EVGA GTX 260 55nm
Driver: 181.22
OS: Vista Ultimate x64
Shader (MHz): 1514

Benchmarks:
353pt: 8472
384pt: 6771
420pt: 8247
511pt: 6218
1680pt: 8109

Extra Data.....

Running on an E8400 @ 3.4GHz....running one instance of SMP on both cores.
Core: 652 MHz
Mem: 1085 MHz
Shader: 1514 MHz
Fan Speed: 81%
Temps: 55C

Hope this helps!


----------



## iandroo888

GPU Type: nVidia
Model: eVGA GTX260 216 Core 65nm
Driver: 182.06
OS: Vista Ultimate 64 mit
Shader (MHz): 1425

Benchmarks:
(Nvidia)
353pt: 8243.03
384pt: 7372.80
420pt: n/a
511pt: 5886.72
1680pt: n/a


----------



## Cryptedvick

just wanted to add that i get an average of 6509PPD on 1680pt's


----------



## Rolandooo

GPU Type: Nvidia
Model: 9800GX2
Driver: 182.06
OS: Vista 64bit
Shader (MHz): 1836Mhz

Benchmarks:
(Nvidia)
353pt: 5980.24 PPD *X2* 11960.48 PPD
384pt: 5184 PPD *X2* 10368 PPD
420pt: 6150.51 PPD *X2* 12301.02 PPD
511pt: 3907.12 PPD *X2* 7814.24 PPD
1680pt: 5806.08 PPD *X2* 11612.16 PPD


----------



## mortimersnerd

Updated. Keep those benchmarks coming. +reps for those who have submitted data.


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol looks like this DB will need another column for the new 768s


----------



## nckid4u

ATI)
Model: Powercolor 4830
Core (MHz):665
OS:Vista 64 bit
Driver:9.2

Benchmarks:
384pt: 2860
477pt: 2512
511pt: 2373
548pt: 3114

Notes: Running 2 of these on a p5q pro. These numbers are with smp running on my q6600 at the same time.


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

Gts g80 320
Core = 675
Mem = 1000
shader = 1800

3109 ppd for 511
4112 ppd for 1680
4308 ppd for 384
4919 pdd for 353

on vista

edit
181.22
drivers


----------



## nafljhy

Model: 9800GTX+
Shader (MHz):1836
OS: Vista Ult. x64
Driver: 186.06

1680pts: 5022.56, 5057.56, 5075.24, 5093.05, 5240.14, 5737.23 *avg*: 5204.30
511pts: 4204.80, 4371.33 *avg*: 4288.07
420pts: 6480.00
384pts: 5623.32, 5720.28, 5820.63 *avg*: 5721.41
353pts: 6489.19, 6630.26 *avg*: 6559.73


----------



## Tandem_Riders

We need some GTX 280 Data......

GPU Type: Nvidia
Model: GTX 280
Driver: 181.22
OS: XP
Shader (MHz): 1296 stock Mhz

Benchmarks:
353pt: 5950 ppd
384pt: 4675 ppd
420pt: none on this machine
480pt: 5300 ppd
511pt: 4200 ppd
1680pt: 6229 ppd


----------



## SlicketyRickety

*additional data*

285

420- 10,642
1680-9941


----------



## mortimersnerd

Updated. The image is now stored on my server so it will always be stored at the same address. If you post it anywhere, it will essentially auto update.

Thanks for all who have submitted data.


----------



## Guttboy

GPU Type: NVIDIA GTX 200
Model: EVGA GTX 260 55nm
Driver: 181.22
OS: Vista Ultimate x64
Shader (MHz): 1514

Benchmarks:
353pt: 8472
384pt: 6771
420pt: 8247
511pt: 6218
*768pt: 7994*
1680pt: 8109

Extra Data.....

Running on an E8400 @ 3.4GHz....running one instance of SMP on both cores.
Core: 652 MHz
Mem: 1085 MHz
Shader: 1514 MHz

EDIT: Additional data added for the 768 WU projects. Information is reflected in BOLD above. Thought that this made it earlier Mort but for some reason the post did not take....apologize for that!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Bump.

I finally had time to read this entire thread and it looks good mort! If you'll take data in this format I will provide mine. I see that your only covering a few WU's so it won't be as work intensive As I first thought.

Code:



Code:


 Project : 5903
 Core    : Unknown
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 1680

 -- Tomb-EVGA [email protected] 700/1750/1000 -CHUNGENHUNG1 --

 Min. Time / Frame : 6mn 03s  - 3998.68 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 6mn 20s  - 3819.79 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 6mn 40s  - 3628.80 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 6mn 44s  - 3592.87 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 8mn 24s  - 2880.00 ppd

 -- Crypt-EVGA [email protected] 720/1836/1000 -Lichelord --

 Min. Time / Frame : 5mn 01s  - 4822.33 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 5mn 04s  - 4774.74 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 5mn 16s  - 4593.42 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 5mn 14s  - 4622.68 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 5mn 17s  - 4578.93 ppd

 -- Mosalium-EVGA [email protected] 700/1750/1000 -CHUNGENHUNG1 --

 Min. Time / Frame : 5mn 51s  - 4135.38 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 6mn 19s  - 3829.87 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 6mn 23s  - 3789.87 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 6mn 34s  - 3684.06 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 10mn 15s  - 2360.20 ppd

Drivers: 182.06
OS: XP32

But I'm about to try 185.20 if Turnoz's numbers are correct!


----------



## Turnoz

Model: 8800GS
Shader (MHz): 1864MHz
OS: Vista 64-bit
Driver: 185.20

Benchmarks:
353pt: 1mn 05s - 4692.18 ppd
384pt: 1mn 20s - 4147.20 ppd
511pt: 2mn 21s - 3131.23 ppd
1680pt: 2mn 57s - 8200.68 ppd

(Yes, the 1680pt WUs actually get me 8200ppd. I don't know.)


----------



## Darius Silver

Need some 3870 loving:

Model: HD3870
Core (MHz): 820
OS: Vista
Driver: 9.2

Benchmarks:
234pt: 2592
384pt: 2513
477pt: 2113
511pt: 1944
548pt: 2428

Notes: Using client 6.20r1


----------



## Ravin

GPU: Visiontek HD4870 512Mb
Core: 815MHz
OS: Vista Ultimate x64
Driver: Cat 9.3

Benchmarks:
Project 4751 477pt: 4121.28ppd
Project 4755 477pt: 4205.39ppd
Project 4756 477pt: 4384.34ppd
Project 5734 511pt: 2923.87ppd
Project 5736 511pt: 1979.84ppd


----------



## Hueristic

BTW bet you guys haven't seen this!









It is still in development and we have sent Mort an invite.

Will start a thread when it's done. I hope to have the code for direct fahmon upload(no data entry) Done by the time it's ready.

*EDIT WOOPS forgot the link!









FOLCOM an OCN exclusive Preview


----------



## Darkknight512

GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD3850
Core: 669 MHz
Mem: 829
OS: Vista Ultimate x86
Driver: Cat 9.3

Benchmarks:
Project 4732 193pt: 975.16 ppd
Project 4737 234pt: 1821.41 ppd
Project 4742 548pt: 1814.07 ppd
Project 4743 548pt: 1800.27 ppd
Project 4744 548pt: 1697.03 ppd
Project 5732 511pt: 1433.45 ppd
Project 5733 511pt: 1428.82 ppd
Project 5736 511pt: 1333.85 ppd
Project 5746 384pt: 1481.14 ppd


----------



## Guttboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
BTW bet you guys haven't seen this!









It is still in development and we have sent Mort an invite.

Will start a thread when it's done. I hope to have the code for direct fahmon upload(no data entry) Done by the time it's ready.

*EDIT WOOPS forgot the link!









FOLCOM an OCN exclusive Preview

HOLY CRAP Hueristic!!! How long has FolCom been around????? VERY nice indeed.....did you make that?


----------



## Tandem_Riders

UPDATE with Shader OC

GPU Type: Nvidia
Model: GTX 280
Driver: 181.22
OS: XP
Shader (MHz): 1512 Mhz

Benchmarks:
353pt:
384pt:
420pt:
480pt:
511pt:
1680pt: 7304 ppd


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
BTW bet you guys haven't seen this!









It is still in development and we have sent Mort an invite.

Will start a thread when it's done. I hope to have the code for direct fahmon upload(no data entry) Done by the time it's ready.

*EDIT WOOPS forgot the link!









FOLCOM an OCN exclusive Preview

That is seriously nice....whoever all is involved in that project. WOW. Once that data base get populated and word gets around I hope it is hosted with some fat bandwidth. it is gonna get some hits.

I love the 'look up by card type' and BAM, there it is....and acurate data....not wishful thinking numbers.


----------



## Hayday

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
That is seriously nice....whoever all is involved in that project. WOW. Once that data base get populated and word gets around I hope it is hosted with some fat bandwidth. it is gonna get some hits.

I love the 'look up by card type' and BAM, there it is....and acurate data....not wishful thinking numbers.










I tried registering to submit data but got a 404.









Anyways, heres some benchmarks.

Project : 5902
Core : Unknown
Frames : 100
Credit : 1680
Avg. Time / Frame : 2mn 23s - 10150.49 ppd

Project : 5900
Core : Unknown
Frames : 100
Credit : 420
Avg. Time / Frame : 34s - 10672.94 ppd

670/1810/972
I only overclocked shaders :]

Drivers: 185.20


----------



## Xcar

1xHD4870 780-1000Mhz Catalyst 9.3 Vista 64bit

Projekt : 4752
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Gutschrift : 477 Punkte

Minimale Frame-Dauer : 1mn 45s - 3925,03 ppd *<MIN frame duration*
Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 1mn 53s - 3647,15 ppd *<AVR frame duration*
------------------------------------------------
Projekt : 5732
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Gutschrift : 511 Punkte
Minimale Frame-Dauer : 2mn 41s - 2742,26 ppd
Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 3mn 58s - 1855,06 ppd
------------------------------------------------
Projekt : 5734
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Gutschrift : 511 Punkte
Minimale Frame-Dauer : 2mn 41s - 2742,26 ppd
Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 2mn 41s - 2742,26 ppd
------------------------------------------------
Projekt : 5736
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Gutschrift : 511 Punkte
Minimale Frame-Dauer : 2mn 49s - 2612,45 ppd
Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 3mn 38s - 2025,25 ppd
------------------------------------------------
Projekt : 5737
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Gutschrift : 511 Punkte
Minimale Frame-Dauer : 3mn 17s - 2241,14 ppd
Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 10mn 07s - 727,35 ppd
------------------------------------------------
Projekt : 5745
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Gutschrift : 384 Punkte
Minimale Frame-Dauer : 2mn 00s - 2764,80 ppd
Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 2mn 17s - 2421,72 ppd
------------------------------------------------


----------



## advanceagent

ATI
Model: 3870 
Core (MHz): 891
OS:XP Pro x32
Driver: Cat 9.3

Benchmarks:
384pt: 2788.03 ppd
477pt: 2302.39 ppd
511pt: 2143.22 ppd
548pt: 2645.09 ppd


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


-- Mosalium-EVGA [email protected] 700/1750/1000 -CHUNGENHUNG1 --


Spelled mausoleum brother









Interesting names, you macabre mother.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I will have an update this weekend...hopefully.


----------



## dieanotherday

(nVidia)
Model: Palit 8800gt
Shader (MHz): 1782
OS: Vista 32bit
Driver: 185.2

Benchmarks:
353pt: 5648
384pt: 4424
420pt: 9808
511pt: 3449
768pt: 4706
1680pt: 6912


----------



## PropNut

Model: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285 
Shader (MHz):1476
OS: Vista Home Premium
Driver: 182.08

420pt: 9072
768pt: 8192
1680pt: 8797

Hope this helps, I will have my second rig (old parts) up soon with a Q6600 and a new GTS 250 going. I will post those numbers when I have them.


----------



## advanceagent

(ATI)
Model: 4870
Core (MHz):790
OS:Vista x32
Driver: Cat 9.3

Benchmarks:

384pt: 3129.96 ppd
477pt: 3647.15 ppd
511pt: 2581.89 ppd


----------



## advanceagent

ATI)
Model: 3650 Low Profile
Core (MHz): 750
OS:XP x32
Driver: Cat 9.3

Benchmarks:

384pt: 2788.03 ppd
477pt: 2302.39 ppd
511pt: 2143.22 ppd
548pt: 2645.09 ppd


----------



## arkheii

edit: thanks advanceagent


----------



## nafljhy

Model: 9800GTX+ 
Shader (MHz):1836
OS: Vista Ult. x64
Driver: 186.06

768pts: 5623.60
1888pts: 5446.64


----------



## advanceagent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arkheii*


I'm new to FahMon. What numbers should I be looking for here?

Does that mean that I have 3107.11 ppd for 1888pt? That's the only project on my list. Where can I get the other benchmarks?

(nvidia)
Model: 9600GT
Shader (MHz): 1950
OS: Vista
Driver: 182.08

725c/1950s/1000m


Yes, you got it right


----------



## h33b

(nVidia)
Model: EVGA GTX 280
Shader (MHz): 1107
OS: Vista x64
Driver: 182.06

Benchmarks:
353pt: 6931 ppd
384pt: 6259 ppd
420pt: no data in fahmon
511pt: 4851 ppd
768pt: 6702 ppd
1680pt: no data in fahmon


----------



## mortimersnerd

Updated.

A few things to keep in mind:
1. Post in the format given. I do not have time to enter data on that format. Copy the text to insert exactly and leave blank what data you don't have.
2. Do not edit posts, post updates in a new post.
3. There is a discussion thread if you have any questions/concerns.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


GPU: Visiontek HD4870 512Mb
Core: 815MHz
OS: Vista Ultimate x64
Driver: Cat 9.3

Benchmarks:
Project 4751 477pt: 4121.28ppd
Project 4755 477pt: 4205.39ppd
Project 4756 477pt: 4384.34ppd
Project 5734 511pt: 2923.87ppd
Project 5736 511pt: 1979.84ppd


Same card/drivers [email protected]
Project 4751 477pt: 4338.19ppd
Project 4752 477pt: 4293.00ppd
Project 4753 477pt: 4162.91ppd
Project 4754 477pt: 3851.66ppd
Project 4755 477pt: 4293.00ppd
Project 5733 511pt: 2264.12ppd
Project 5735 511pt: 2830.15ppd
Project 5738 511pt: 2848.41ppd
Project 5742 384pt: 3606.26ppd
Project 5745 384pt: 3385.47ppd
Project 5746 384pt: 3645.99ppd
Project 5747 384pt: 3567.48ppd


----------



## Darkknight512

GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD3850
Core: 669 MHz
Mem: 829
OS: Vista Ultimate x86
Driver: Cat 9.3

Project : 4755
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 477

-- X-Caliber --

Min. Time / Frame : 4mn 31s - 1520.77 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 4mn 31s - 1520.77 ppd
No Cur. Time / Frame
No R3F. Time / Frame
No Eff. Time / Frame

New data for 477pt's


----------



## Bunnywinkles

(nVidia)
Model: 8800gs
Shader (MHz): 1838
OS: Vista Ultimate x64
Driver: Forceware 182.47

Benchmarks:
353pt:
384pt:
420pt:
511pt:
768pt:
1888pt: 3585

Notes:


----------



## arkheii

(nvidia)
Model: 9600GT
Shader (MHz): 1950
OS: Vista
Driver: 182.08

Benchmarks:
1888pt: 3107.11 ppd

Notes:
725c/1950s/1000m


----------



## Valicious

(nVidia)
Model: evga 9800gt
Shader (MHz): 1890
OS: win 7 64
Driver:185.20

Benchmarks:
384pt: 4808.35
472pt: 5997.18
768pt: 4843.45
1888pt: 5997.18

(nVidia)
Model







NY 8800gt
Shader (MHz): 1782
OS: win 7 64
Driver: 185.20

Benchmarks:
384pt: 4308.75
472pt: 3776.00
768pt: 4366.47
1888pt:4432.70


----------



## grunion

Model: GTX 295
Shader (MHz): 1566
OS: XP/Vista
Driver: 182.08

Benchmarks:
353pt: 8714
384pt: 8294
420pt: N/A
511pt: 6492
768pt: 8507
1888pt: 8408


----------



## SmasherBasher

Mort, FWIW, here are my GTS 250's on the new 1888 units.
Model: GTS 250
Shader (MHz):1836
OS: XP Professional x86
Driver: 182.08

Quote:



Project : 5904
Core : Unknown
Frames : 100
Credit : 1888

-- GTS 250 GPU 1 --

Min. Time / Frame : 4mn 40s - 5825.83 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 4mn 48s - 5664.00 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 5mn 11s - 5245.12 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 5mn 02s - 5401.43 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 5mn 05s - 5348.30 ppd

-- GTS 250 GPU 0 --

Min. Time / Frame : 4mn 40s - 5825.83 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 4mn 45s - 5723.62 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 5mn 17s - 5145.84 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 5mn 00s - 5437.44 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 5mn 00s - 5437.44 ppd


----------



## SmasherBasher

doublepost


----------



## spaceballsrules

Hey Mortimer, here are some updates for my stats. I have switched the shaders to 1944 and the drivers are the 182.08, so could you change that for me or just start a new row for me. Thanks









(nVidia)
Model: 8800GTS G92
Shader (MHz): 1944
OS: Vista Ultimate 64
Driver: 182.08

Benchmarks:
353pt: 6354
384pt: 5623
420pt:
511pt: 4204
768pt: 5671
1888pt: 5743


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Hey Mortimer, here are some updates for my stats. I have switched the shaders to 1944 and the drivers are the 182.08, so could you change that for me or just start a new row for me. Thanks









(nVidia)
Model: 8800GTS G92
Shader (MHz): 1944
OS: Vista Ultimate 64
Driver: 182.08

Benchmarks:
353pt: 6354
384pt: 5623
420pt:
511pt: 4204
768pt: 5671
1888pt: 5743


I'll start a new row for comparison between shaders and drivers.


----------



## Fossil

Model: BFG 8800GT OC
Shader (MHz): 1566
OS: XP Pro
Driver: 182.08

Benchmarks:
353pt:
384pt:
420pt:
511pt:
768pt: 4173
1888pt: 4108

2ND CARD

Model: EVGA 8800GT
Shader (MHz): 1500
OS:xp pro
Driver: 182.08

Benchmarks:
353pt:
384pt:
420pt:
511pt:
768pt: 4070
1888pt: 4067


----------



## Inktfish

(ATI)
Model: Sapphire 4870
Core (MHz): 750
OS: Vista Ultimate 64 bit
Driver: Catalyst 9.3

Benchmarks:
234pt: X
384pt: 3456
477pt: 4205
511pt: 2830
548pt: 4831

Notes:
Never had a 234 pointer.


----------



## spaceballsrules

(nVidia)
Model: 9600GSO 768MB (96 SP)
Shader (MHz):1836
OS:Vista Ultimate 64
Driver:182.08

Benchmarks:
353pt:4485
384pt:3949
420pt:
472pt:3883
511pt:3024
768pt:3949
1888pt:4098


----------



## arkheii

updates:

472pt: 3485.54 ppd
768pt: 3252.71 ppd


----------



## SlicketyRickety

*update*

Model:GTX285
Shader (MHz):1512
OS:Businessx64
Driver:182.08

Benchmarks:
353pt:
384pt:
420pt:
511pt:
768pt:8339
1888pt:11994


----------



## mortimersnerd

There will be an update this weekend. Thanks for the results.


----------



## franz

(nVidia)
Model: 9600GT
Shader (MHz): 1900MHz
OS: Vista 32
Driver: 182.08

Benchmarks:
353pt: 4013
384pt: 3420
420pt: 
511pt: 2494
768pt: 3438
1888pt: 3405

Notes: 3 GPUs running 24/7 same rig. Not sure what difference that makes on results.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I feel really bad about not updating this. I should have something in the next couple of days, I've been very busy.


----------



## mortimersnerd

JadeMiner suggested that we use the "Effective Rate" when getting ppd, which is more consistent and accurate. I updated OP.

Quote:

*Make sure that the monitoring system is set to "Effective Rate" under Preferences* (to provide most reliable and consistent results)


----------



## Mikecdm

(nVidia)
Model: GTX 260 (216) 65nm
Shader (MHz): 1566
OS: Vista 64
Driver: 182.06

Benchmarks:
353pt: 8970
384pt: 8294
420pt:
511pt: 6398
768pt: 8399
1888pt: 7918


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
JadeMiner suggested that we use the "Effective Rate" when getting ppd, which is more consistent and accurate. I updated OP.

Thanks Mort. Like you said, it will be more accurate. If I used "last frame" or whatever, you could get some wild and crazy numbers. Here's my results using "effective rate" in Fahmon.

(nVidia)
Model: GTX285
Shader (MHz): 1728
OS: Win 7
Driver: 185.66

Benchmarks:
353pt: 9838
384pt:
420pt:
511pt: 7358
768pt: 9345
1888pt: 8865


----------



## Mikecdm

I think that you are right about the effective rate. My number up above are using the "average" figures. The numbers that fahmon typically shows are a little lower than that, mabye by 100ppd all across the board.


----------



## GuitarFreak

(nVidia)
Model: GTX280
Shader (MHz): 1620
OS: Vista32
Driver: 182.50

Benchmarks:
353pt:
384pt:
420pt:
511pt:
768pt: 8507
1888pt:

Notes:


----------



## MadCatMk2

Edited.


----------



## Tinuva

(nVidia)
Model: 2x EVGA 8800 GS
Shader (MHz): 1836
OS: Vista 64bit
Driver: 182.50

Benchmarks:
353pt:
384pt:
420pt:
511pt: 3113 
768pt: 3767
1888pt: 3980

Notes: Both cards ran at almost identical numbers unless I used my cp for something else so I only put one number in for them.
Also: running 2 -smp instances so numbers could possibly be a bit higher if running solo


----------



## spaceballsrules

Hey Mort.
Out of sheer boredom, I went ahead and updated the Excel file to this point. Please double check that I did not make any errors. I DID NOT link the usernames to the profiles, so I have no idea what the links are going to...they auto-completed as I typed, and I left them as is.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Hey Mort.
Out of sheer boredom, I went ahead and updated the Excel file to this point. Please double check that I did not make any errors. I DID NOT link the usernames to the profiles, so I have no idea what the links are going to...they auto-completed as I typed, and I left them as is.
Hope this helps.









Many thanks! The usernames were just from my copying them from the forum (too lazy to type out) and then just hit the "hyperlink" tab in xls 07.

I appreciate the help, I've been very busy lately. I will try to get into the schedule of updating every weekend.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Many thanks! The usernames were just from my copying them from the forum (too lazy to type out) and then just hit the "hyperlink" tab in xls 07.

I appreciate the help, I've been very busy lately. I will try to get into the schedule of updating every weekend.

I just think this is a worthy project, so I don't mind pitching in from time to time.








I was thinking it might be easier on you if new information were added to the .XLS by the members themselves. They would download the latest copy, enter the info, and leave the new file attached to their post. New posters would then DL that file, add their info, and so on. That way, you would just update the OP from the last post, after double checking for mistakes of course.








Just a thought


----------



## GuitarFreak

Got a few more

(nVidia)
Model: GTX280
Shader (MHz): 1620
OS: Vista32
Driver: 182.50

Benchmarks:
353pt: 8764
384pt:
420pt:
511pt: 8423
768pt: 8507
1888pt: 8871

Notes:


----------



## Mikecdm

Here is one from my 8800gs in another rig.

(nVidia)
Model: 8800GS
Shader (MHz): 1620
OS: Vista64
Driver: 182.08

Benchmarks:
353pt: 4066
384pt: 3529
420pt:
511pt: 2923
768pt: 3548
1888pt: 3616


----------



## Fossil

Got an update with my BFG on an overclock. It has been folding for a number of weeks and I've got most of the benchies now. Note the shader and driver difference.

I've actually got a recent 472pt in here too. Project 5900. I got about 4481pd if you're curious at all.

Model: BFG 8800GT OC
Shader (MHz): 1753
OS: XP Pro
Driver: 182.50

Benchmarks:
353pt: 5545
384pt: 4544
420pt:
511pt: 3476
768pt: 4513
1888pt: 4506


----------



## mortimersnerd

Bump. I will update tomorrow. We can still use more data, especially with some of the popular folding cards 8800GS/GSO, 9800GX2


----------



## Lyric

seems no one has GTX 275 data yet, I should be receiving my step-up this Monday (scheduled to arrive on the 27th via UPS) and I will post up the results.


----------



## Jbear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jbear* 
I took the liberty of testing the PPD on the new 1680pt WUs as well. And since I have a dual GPU setup, I've monitored both the PPD at 1566mhz and 1188mhz (stock):

GPU Type: Nvidia G80
Model: XFX 8800GTS 320MB
Driver: 182.06
OS: Windows 7 Beta (build 7000)
Shader (MHz): 1188

Benchmarks:
353 - 3660
384 - 2980
420 - 2474
511 - 2109
1680 - 2990

-----

GPU Type: Nvidia G80
Model: XFX 8800GTS 320MB
Driver: 182.06
OS: Windows 7 Beta (build 7000)
Shader (MHz): 1566

Benchmarks:
353 - 4378
384 - 4108
420 - 3944
511 - 2751
1680 - 4047

Notes:
These benchmarks are performed with priority set to "realtime", while at the same time running dual VMware/Linux/SMP instances.

Additional data

GPU Type: Nvidia G80
Model: XFX 8800GTS 320MB
Driver: 182.06
OS: Windows 7 Beta (build 7000)
Shader (MHz): 1566

Benchmarks:
472 - 4037
768 - 3727
1888 - 4140


----------



## mortimersnerd

Added 472pt to the list. I will update the spreadsheet soon.


----------



## Lyric

*(nVidia)*
Model: EVGA GTX-275 (896MB)
Shader (MHz): 1620
OS: Windows Vista SP1 (32bit)
Driver: 182.50

*Benchmarks:*
*353pt:* 9531.00 PPD
*384pt:* 7899.43 PPD
*420pt:* N/A - will edit post when/if I get one of these.
*472pt:* 9709.71 PPD
*511pt:* 6898.50 PPD
*768pt:* 7806.49 PPD
*1888pt:* 9652.26 PPD

Conclusion: this was definitely worth the upgrade from the GTX-260 for folding alone.


----------



## franz

Here are my results from the 182.50 driver. No noticeable difference from the 182.08, a few PPD here and there.

(nVidia)
Model: 9600GT
Shader (MHz): 1900
OS: Vista 32bit
Driver: 182.50

Benchmarks:
353pt:4013
384pt:3420
420pt:
472pt:3456
511pt:2439
768pt:
1888pt:3398


----------



## eclipseaudio4

(nvidia)
Model: 8800GTS 512 G92
Shader (MHz): 1944
OS: Windows 7 x64
Driver: 182.50 (vista x64 driver)

Benchmarks:
353pt: 6777
384pt: 5720
420pt:
472pt: 6912
511pt: 4328
768pt: 5770
1888pt: 6372


----------



## ~The_Dude~

Hello all,
Sorry to intrude (TEAM_EVGA) however I would love to collaborate with your current data field.

I have added my own stats page info here: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...ey=&#100643038

You can follow the directions in order to input your stats.

The stats are Google doc based. Fill out the form and then the stats page will reflect your input.

Again follow the link in order to see the whole demo on how to input your stats.

~


----------



## Lyric

bump.


----------



## theCanadian

bump


----------



## mortimersnerd

I need to update this. Currently the server that the files were hosted on was hacked to hell and back so I have to finish playing cleanup. After that, I will go though and update the .xls file and post a new SS as well as inbed it as a google doc.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I need to update this. Currently the server that the files were hosted on was hacked to hell and back so I have to finish playing cleanup. After that, I will go though and update the .xls file and post a new SS as well as inbed it as a google doc.

Sorry to hear about that. I am glad you are still updating though, I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Monan

(nVidia)
Model: EVGA GTX 260 c216
Shader (MHz): 1617 mhz
OS: Vista 32bit
Driver: 182.42

Benchmarks:
353pt: 9531.00 ppd
511pt: 6689.45 ppd
768pt: 8617.56 ppd
1888pt: 8075.41 ppd


----------



## mortimersnerd

If someone would have the time to help me update this, I would appreciate it. I had to pull the file from a backup at 4.29.09 so there was some data lost. I have so much to do right now, including getting all my rigs back online.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
If someone would have the time to help me update this, I would appreciate it. I had to pull the file from a backup at 4.29.09 so there was some data lost. I have so much to do right now, including getting all my rigs back online.

Here it is. I don't know what method you use to export it to an image so I'll leave that to you.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Thanks MadCat. I just took a new screenshot of it and uploaded the new files. I also imported it into Google Docs. I wasn't able to figure out how to imbed them into posts so I PMed Ben Brown. Hopefully we will be able to use the Google Docs because its getting to be a pretty long list.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

(nVidia)
Model: GeForce 8600GTS 
Shader (MHz): 1450
OS: Windows 7 RC x64
Driver: 181.72

Benchmarks:
353pt: 1826.30
511pt: 1005.70
768pt: 1439.38
1888pt: 1423.41

Notes: havent gotten the others


----------



## br3nd064

GPU Type: ATI 4890
Model: Sapphire 100269SR
Driver: Catalyst 9.4
OS: Windows 7 RC (build 7100)
Shader (MHz): 925MHz

Benchmarks:
384pt: 3645 PPD
477pt: 4162 PPD
511pt: 2943 PPD


----------



## clbkdaz

GPU Model: 9800GTX (G92) 512MB
Driver: 182.50
Shader: 1836
OS: XP 32-bit

BenchMarks:

1888pts: 5605 PPD
768pts: 5529 PPD
511pts: 4088 PPD
353pts: 6489 PPD

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

GPU Model: 9600GT 512MB
Driver: 182.08
Shader: 1645
OS: XP Pro 32-bit

Benchmarks

1888pts: 2965 PPD
768pts: 3129 PPD
511pts: 2153 PPD
353pts: 3719 PPD


----------



## mortimersnerd

Thanks for the entries. I'm going to set something up with Google Docs Spreadsheets with a Form so members will be able to enter the information themselves. I hope to have that running early next week.

Also - Mod please put this in the Folding Essentials Threads.
Thanks.


----------



## BlankThis

GPU Type: nVIDIA 8800GS (384MB DDR3, 96SP)
Driver: 185.85
OS: Vista Home Premium 64-bit
Shader (MHz): 1850MHz

Benchmarks:
384pt: 3645.89 ppd
511pt: 3024.00 ppd
768pt: 3666.03 ppd
1888pt: 3682.24 ppd


----------



## mortimersnerd

Update:
The database is now in Google Docs Spreadsheets. There is a form (link given in 1st post) to enter your data. I am working on figuring out how to do multiple forms per spreadsheet. Currently there is only a form for nVidia.

For updates to existing posts, post a reply to this thread and I will manually update them.

I hope that this system will be much more reliable, and less time consuming on my part.
Thanks!


----------



## wierdo124

I figured it would be a matter of time before you went to Docs


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I figured it would be a matter of time before you went to Docs









I was trying to figure out how to do multiple forms per spreadsheet, thats why I was waiting. If anyone knows, please PM me. It is not the best system (doesn't allow someone to modify their previous submission, but this is the best option for now.


----------



## MAD_J

This thread needs to be stickied already!

GPU Type: nvidia
Model: 9800GX2
Driver: 186.18
OS: Win 7 Build 7100 64 Bit
Shader (MHz): 1836Mhz

Benchmarks "Avg. Time / Frame PPD":

353: 5980
384: 5351
472: 4854
511: 4013
1888: 4714

Note: These benchmarks are only for one of my cores (So like half my GX2) so you might want to multiply them by 2.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Markt added it to the essentials thread.


----------



## azcrazy

my 285 , clocks are in sig , and im running 185.85 driver,oo and im running vista home premium 64bit

511 WU = 7k ppd
768 WU = 9.2k ppd
1888 WU = 8.5k ppd
353 WU = 10k ppd
472 WU = 7.5K PPD
384 WU = 9K PPD


----------



## cuy50

I'm unable to edit the document, but here is my information:

9800GX2

Shader: 1920

OS: Vista 64

Driver: 185.85

353: 9242.18
384: 7455.64
420:
430: 6090.5
472: 8408.42
480: 10771.94
511: 8252.42
768: 11246.64
1680:
1888: 10291.68


----------



## mortimersnerd

Please enter them here.


----------



## sdla4ever

i like the automation... im waiting for mine to be added!!


----------



## this n00b again

here we go. screenie attached.

GSO1 is the OCed one. you can see the difference the OC makes on folding


----------



## H3||scr3am

awesome upgrade Mort


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
awesome upgrade Mort









This works for now. I have an idea for a better method but it would be something that would have to be web based.

But if someone can figure out how to use multiple forms in one google doc, that way the nvidia form and the ati form will work together.


----------



## xlastshotx

Just entered mine, Is this a response to EVGA's web based system?


----------



## cuy50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Just entered mine, Is this a response to EVGA's web based system?


No....we've had lists of card PPDs for a long time. This is simply consolidated and easy to use.


----------



## goodolsen

Just added my stats


----------



## RawZ

Just added mine.

GTX 280 @ 1512 Shader.

9242.18 PPD w/ 353Pts.


----------



## RawZ

A few updates:

Same spec.

Avg. Time / Frame -

7996.24 PPD w/ 472Pts.
6589.61 PPD w/ 511Pts.


----------



## TurboTurtle

Card: BFG GTX 260 216c
Shader clock: 1458
Driver: 190.38
OS: Win 7 RC

8714.06 PPD w/ 353 Pts.
5886.72 PPD w/ 511 Pts.
7065.38 PPD w/ 1888 Pts.


----------



## MAD_J

Mortimersnerd you still need to fix my PPD, just multiply the numbers by 2, I asked you a while back cause I mucked it up when I posted it but I guess you forgot, /nudge







.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAD_J* 
Mortimersnerd you still need to fix my PPD, just multiply the numbers by 2, I asked you a while back cause I mucked it up when I posted it but I guess you forgot, /nudge







.

Updated.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

How do you control what pts you do. Like 420, 1888 and all of that?


----------



## br3nd064

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* 
How do you control what pts you do. Like 420, 1888 and all of that?

You can't, it's all random.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* 
How do you control what pts you do. Like 420, 1888 and all of that?

Stanford's servers assign them. The client has no control.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *br3nd064*


You can't, it's all random.


Ok thanks lol. +1


----------



## RawZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
A few updates:

Same spec.

Avg. Time / Frame -

7996.24 PPD w/ 472Pts.
6589.61 PPD w/ 511Pts.

Don't think mine were updated.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Updated.


Thanks


----------



## nolonger

GPU Type: ATI 4770
Model: XFX HD4770
Driver: Catalyst 9.8
OS: Windows 7 RC (build 7100)
Shader (MHz): 750MHz (or whatever stock is)

Benchmarks:
384pt: 3317.76
511pt: 2612.45


----------



## mortimersnerd

Bump.


----------



## grishkathefool

I didn't see a place for some of my WUs, they are 787s. Entered my data for 353 and 1888.

Quote:



Project : 5789
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 787

-- 9800 --

Min. Time / Frame : 2mn 15s - 5036.80 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 2mn 15s - 5036.80 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 2mn 15s - 5036.80 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 2mn 15s - 5036.80 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 23s - 29563.83 ppd


By the way, my older machine uses an AGP ATI x1650pro. Is there a GPU FaH for it? I couldn't find one.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I didn't see a place for some of my WUs, they are 787s. Entered my data for 353 and 1888.

By the way, my older machine uses an AGP ATI x1650pro. Is there a GPU FaH for it? I couldn't find one.


[email protected] only works on 3xxx ATI series and above.


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I didn't see a place for some of my WUs, they are 787s. Entered my data for 353 and 1888.

By the way, my older machine uses an AGP ATI x1650pro. Is there a GPU FaH for it? I couldn't find one.


FAH used to support the x1650 pro way back in the day with the first GPU client. Not any more though.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
[email protected] only works on 3xxx ATI series and above.

[email protected] work on 2xxx ATI series and above.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
[email protected] only works on 3xxx ATI series and above.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *VincentJ* 
FAH used to support the x1650 pro way back in the day with the first GPU client. Not any more though.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
[email protected] work on 2xxx ATI series and above.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 










Hahaha

*Quote:*

Basic Requirements:

* 2xxx/3xxx/4xxx ATI Video Card, or newer
* ATI Driver v8.1+, v8.3 or newer recommended, up to v9.2 (v9.3 not supported yet) (do not use OEM drivers)
* AGP GPU aperture size in the BIOS must be set to 128 MB or larger
* Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0, with updates recommended
* Windows operating system, XP or newer

Myself, I have [email protected] on the 2900 and newer.


----------



## grishkathefool

I read that at the FaH home, but was hoping that some smart puppy had made a work around for it.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I read that at the FaH home, but was hoping that some smart puppy had made a work around for it.

You could always try the force flag, never know.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
You could always try the force flag, never know.

Well it was worth a try, but no change. Stupid x1650pro. I need to upgrade that, but it's an 8x AGP card... time to shop. It looks like I can get a 3850 for $79 and pull an extra ~1400ppd.... something to think about.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Well it was worth a try, but no change. Stupid x1650pro. I need to upgrade that, but it's an 8x AGP card... time to shop. It looks like I can get a 3850 for $79 and pull an extra ~1400ppd.... something to think about.

You can get a 9600GSO for U$56.49 if you have an extra PCI-Ex slot in your system.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
You can get a 9600GSO for U$56.49 if you have an extra PCI-Ex slot in your system.

For AGP? I didn't see one. This is for my old machine that sits next to me on the desk. My wife and son use it for Spore and she uses it some for work. Other than that, I am folding on it till it pukes.


----------



## nolonger

There's a HD4650 for U$74.99 on Newegg. Should yield better PPD than 3850 I reckon. No data on it, though.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:

Project : 5794
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 787

Avg. Time / Frame : 2mn 15s - 5036.80 ppd
Here is another entry for 787.


----------



## tom.slick

GPU Type: Nvidia
Model: EVGA GTX 285 SC
Driver: 177.82
OS: openSuse 11.1 x64 (gpu2 client under wine)
Shader (MHz): 1548 (stock listing)

Benchmarks:
353pt: 9242.18
472pt: 7842.46
787pt: 9314.63


----------



## FtW 420

GPU Type: Nvidia
Model: EVGA GTX 285 SSC
Driver: 191.56
OS: XP x64
Shader (MHz): 1760

Benchmarks:
353pt: 10892.57
472pt: 11994.35
787pt: 10595
1888pt: 9985


----------



## grishkathefool

Anyone else been getting smaller WUs last couple days?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Anyone else been getting smaller WUs last couple days?


Yesterday I got two 1888's.


----------



## manolith

isnt the Driver: 191.56 for quadro cards? can you play games with them?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


isnt the Driver: 191.56 for quadro cards? can you play games with them?


A modded .inf was made so they work with regular graphics cards. They seem to be more stable/better PPD/cooler than 191.07 for some.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

this thread needs to be stickeyed


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manolith* 
isnt the Driver: 191.56 for quadro cards? can you play games with them?

As nolonger said the updated .inf works, haven't tried it for gaming, I fold in XP & game in vista with 191.07.


----------



## grishkathefool

Getting real tired of these low ppd WUs... my daily average is steadily dragging my Weekly/Monthly down hill.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

tell me about it i got atleast 1 787 and 2-3 353's and today i got a 1888


----------



## tom.slick

I have yet to even get 1 1888, all I get is 787's and 353's


----------



## DennisC

GPU Type: Nvidia
Model: EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 65nm
Driver: 191.07
OS: Win 7 x64
Shader (MHz): 1458

Benchmarks:
353pt: 8970
472pt: 7414
787pt: 8394
1888pt: 7031


----------



## Tank

GPU Type: Nvidia
Model: XFX GTS250
OS: Windows 7 X64
Driver 191.07
Core: 738
Shader: 1836
Mem: 1100

Benchmarks:
353Pt: 6630
787pt: 6017

Havent had any others except than those two for the past week now


----------



## grishkathefool

If I don't start getting some more big WUs I am going to have a hard time convincing myself that the extra uptime is worth the points.

Case and Point:









That green line used to point up...


----------



## ACM

GPU Type: nVidia 
Model: XFX 8800GTX 768MB
Drivers: 191.07
OS:Vista 32bit ultimate
Shader:1599(1620MHZ) 
Core: 498(504)
Memory: 957
Temp at load: 65*C
(used EVGA Precision)

Benchmarks
353PT=5908 PPD
787PT=5396 PPD
1888PT=5162 PPD


----------



## wierdo124

I don't even pay attention to my WUs anymore. Don't even check the client. If my PC is abnormally quiet, i look at it, but i haven't had a problem in months. Fahmon isn't even installed.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

GPU Type: Nvidia
Model: evga GTX 260 SC 216 SP 55nm
OS: Windows 7 X64
Driver 191.07
Core: 684 (I think)
Shader: 1728
Mem: 1100 (I think)

Benchmarks:
353 pt. : 10166
1888 pt. : 8817

This is on my GPU comp card which I have to switch cables to verify the core and mem clocks on. I just recently reinstalled FAHMon so I can't remember what I got for 787's. I think it was around 9.8k though.


----------



## zachh

GPU Type: Nvidia
Model: GTX 260 SC 216 SP 55nm
OS: Windows 7 X64
Driver 191.07
Core: 602 (I think)
Shader: 1566
Mem: 1020

Benchmarks:
353pt - 9242.18 ppd
348pt - 8294.40 ppd
472pt - 7154.53 ppd
1888pt - 7996.24 ppd


----------



## Redkachina

Just started folding few days ago









GPU Type: Nvidia
Model: GTX 275
OS: Windows 7 X64
Driver 195.62
Client: 6.20r1
Core: 633
Shader: 1550
Mem: 1061

Benchmarks:
353pt - 9531 ppd
472pt - 7552 ppd
787pt - 9188 ppd
1888pt - 8322 ppd


----------



## nckid4u

bump great thread. had trouble finding this...


----------



## combat_jack

GPU Type: Nvidia
Model: GTX 285
OS: Windows 7 X64
Driver 195.62
Client: 6.23
Core: 712
Shader: 1620
Mem: 2664

353 pt. - 9838.45 ppd
1888 pt. - 9012.33 ppd


----------



## MrBalll

UPDATE for my GTX275 1792MB
472pt - 7695 ppd


----------



## CTRLurself

GPU Type: nVidia
Model: GTX 285
Driver: ForceWare 10191.07
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Shader (MHz): 1584

Benchmarks:
353pt: 9531 PPD
472pt: 8496 PPD
548pt: 8163.31 PPD

I figured this was better than posting a 3rd line in you're google docs form. You can consolidate lines 82 and 83 with this post and you'll get more data for this card.


----------



## spice003

GPU Type: nVidia
Model: 8800GS
Driver: 195.62
OS: Windows 7 Pro
Shader (MHz): 1793
Core: 725
Mem: 1680

Benchmarks:
353pt: 4552 PPD
472pt: 3608 PPD
783pt: 4510 PPD
1888pt: 3698 PPD


----------



## Chaos Assasson

up this should be stickied


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


up this should be stickied


It is in the folding essentials sticky.


----------



## usmcz

Some additional information for you on the GT240s.

GT240 (DDR3 and DDR5 models) Galaxy and PNY, respectively.
Win XP Pro SP3
196.21 Drivers

Core: 550mhz
Memory: ~100mhz underclock
Shaders: ~1800mhz on all 4 cards (a few were turned down some)

Projects:
450 - P3469 - 7069.09ppd
445 - P3470 - 6990.55ppd
353 - P5771 - 5083.20ppd
783 - P5783 - 4764.17ppd
375 - P5799 - 6750.00ppd
472 - P5910 - 4037.70ppd
1888 - P5912 - 3968.93ppd

Average PPD: ~5250 PPD overall

If anyone cares, you can watch this rig folding @ http://www.fah2web.com/users/stacker1/ to see it on current work units, etc

I couldn't find any reliable info on GT240 / GT 240 folding so hopefully this helps out anyone google-ing like I had been previously. If you can pick these cards up cheap (read: ~$65) they are a steal! Cool running, low power (don't require extra power connections from your PSU, I have 4 of them running on some garbage $35 CoolMax psu from Frys).

This is the first feedback from my first folding rig, I can't wait to get my other ones setup within the next week or so


----------



## zodac

Smiley.


----------



## TempestxPR

how can i unistall [email protected]


----------



## zodac

Uninstall? Why?

Against my better judgement, I'll tell you. Simply go to Start> Run> appwiz.cpl and remove anything with [email protected] in it.

But if this is because you're having any problems, post them and we'll do our best to help.


----------



## [CyGnus]

BFG GTX 275 OCX (710/1566/1242)

GPU Type: Nvidia
Model: GTX 275 OCX
Driver: 196.75 WLQL
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Shader (MHz): 1620

Benchmarks:
353pt: 9871 PPD
445pt: 8180 PPD
450pt: 8273 PPD
472pt: 8682 PPD
548pt: 9287 PPD
587pt: 9448 PPD 
783pt: 10097 PPD
1888pt: 8585 PPD


----------



## Ryahn

If only macs could GPU fold.


----------



## zodac

There's a CPU PPD Database.


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


If only macs could GPU fold.










they can in windows through bootcamp







, i use to fold on my macbook pro.


----------



## CravinR1

If you need more info than this let me know and I'll get a gpuz screenshot up of the cards

EVGA GTS g80 Superclock:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130038










ECS GTS g92
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814134037


----------



## zodac

Nope, that's enough, and the entry has been updated. In future, you can enter your own data (for nVidia users) by clicking the green nVidia link under the spreadsheet.


----------



## CravinR1

I pm'd you the wrong clocks, sorry if you'll update for me.

Like I said I hadn't been folding since july of last year

edit**

Also the e2180 + g80 gts 320mb is on Windows XP service pack 3 x86


----------



## zodac

Ok, all updated. I'm heading off now, so if no-one else updates the spreadsheet while I'm gone, I'll fix them up when I'm back.


----------



## Tank

MSI Gts250 1G OC @ 783/ 1944/ 1161
450= 8,836
445= 8,738
353= 7,092
783= 7,274
472= 8,496
1888= 6,086
widows 7 Ultimate. Nvidia drivers: 196.75...or whatever the driver that nvidia pulled offline.


----------



## zodac

Click the green nVidia link under the spreadsheet to add the results.

(Why am I still here... I left nearly an hour ago....)


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Click the green nVidia link under the spreadsheet to add the results.

(Why am I still here... I left nearly an hour ago....)


aww, im going to sleep. been up almost three days staright.


----------



## [CyGnus]

BFG GTX 275 OCX (710/1566/1242)

GPU Type: Nvidia
Model: GTX 275 OCX
Driver: 196.75 WLQL
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Shader (MHz): 1620

Update

375pts: 8317 PPD
550pts: 12188PPD


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

This is an update to my original post since I had to back the shaders off a little bit recently due to the new WU's.

EVGA GTX 260 (684/1656/1107)

Driver: 191.07
OS: Win 7 Home Premium 64

353 - 9800
375 - 8300
450 - 8300
445 - 8200
472 - 10200
548 - 8000
550 - 10300
587 - 9600
783 - 9700
1888 - 9000


----------



## zodac

Updated to post #203.


----------



## MrBalll

To add onto my original:

445-7000
450-7200
548-8200
587-8800
783-8800

Also, my shader is actually 1403, not that it's a huge difference.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


To add onto my original:

445-7000
450-7200
548-8200
587-8800
783-8800

Also, *my shader is actually 1403*, not that it's a huge difference.


nVidia shaders don't increase in Mhz clocks, they go up in straps. Take a look here for more info.


----------



## Ruckol1

Project : 5768
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 353

-- 9800GTX+ --

Min. Time / Frame : 44s - 6931.64 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 44s - 6931.64 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 44s - 6931.64 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 44s - 6931.64 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 43s - 7092.84 ppd

Shader 1956 - 9800GTX+


----------



## zodac

Again, for nVidia cards, please use the green nVidia link underneath the spreadsheet.

Thank you.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Again, for nVidia cards, please use the green nVidia link underneath the spreadsheet.

Thank you.


Not sure if you're referring to me and the previous poster, but last time I did that it added a new MrBalll into the spreadsheet. Is this something was worked out or am I just way off?


----------



## zodac

No, if you've already added in information, post here and I'll edit it in. But for new entries, it makes things that little bit easier.









*EDIT: *Ruckol, I'll add your info in, so no need to use the link now.









I do need your driver version though.


----------



## CTRLurself

To update my data:
353 - 9531ppd
375 - 7714.3ppd
445 - 7689.6ppd
450 - 8836.4ppd
472 - 8500ppd
548 - 8768ppd
587 - 9944.5ppd
783 - 9664.5ppd
1888 - 8115.6ppd

All of my card info is the same as before. The new 587 WUs are my favorite - I mean, look at that ppd.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Updated to post #203.











Thanks Zodac. and sorry about that sleep got the better of me.


----------



## zodac

You're lucky I'm a machine that doesn't need sleep.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You're lucky I'm a machine that doesn't need sleep.










ok mister, go three days without sleep and try doing two finals....i aced one of them and failed the other...well i passed but just barely, lmao. oh and taking care of my son and taking him and his mom shopping...ugh i hate them right now. i has no monies left


----------



## zodac

Hello.... machine... We don't have finals.









You're so crazy.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hello.... machine... We don't have finals.









You're so crazy.

What about quarterly inspections for machinery?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Why does the entry form say the 783pt units are no longer in use? I run them all the time and have one going right now. Perhaps you meant 787s?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Why does the entry form say the 783pt units are no longer in use? I run them all the time and have one going right now. Perhaps you meant 787s?


Yep, I did the 787s and editted the wrong entry in the form.









Thanks.


----------



## DeadSkull

too bad fahspy doesnt collect ppd/project info.

Away from home right now but heres what I remember.

One of my GTX 285s at 783 core / 2016 shader (actual) gets 12100 ppd on 783 pt projects.

Vista X64 Ultimate, 190.62 WHQL drivers.


----------



## zodac

OS and Drivers?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
OS and Drivers?

edited my post


----------



## zodac

Thanking you (I knew you had Vista in your sig; just had to be sure).


----------



## Dallus

ATI 4870X2
850c/1000m

384 - 3300 ppd
477 - 3500 ppd

Those are per GPU I'm assuming (hoping)

Wow that's terrible compared to nvidia!


----------



## zodac

Yeah, pretty sure that's per GPU, so I multiplied by 2. Doesn't look as bad now.


----------



## DragonLotus

8800GT, Win 7, 196.34 beta, 1782 shader
353 Credit, 6100 ppd
375 Credit, 7714 ppd
445 Credit, 8010 ppd
450 Credit, 7935 ppd
472 Credit, 5437 ppd
548 Credit, 4509 ppd
587 Credit, 5573 ppd
783 Credit, 5591 ppd
1888 Credit, 4784 ppd
Averages right?


----------



## tenchimuyo93

listing 8400GS pci info, winXP, 185 drivers, 1600strap

Code:


Code:


Project : 5749
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 511

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 26mn 04s  - 282.29 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 26mn 04s  - 282.29 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

Project : 5750
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 511

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 29mn 47s  - 247.06 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 29mn 47s  - 247.06 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

Project : 5751
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 511

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 26mn 04s  - 282.29 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 26mn 04s  - 282.29 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5752
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 511

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 26mn 48s  - 274.57 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 27mn 15s  - 270.03 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5753
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 511

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 24mn 13s  - 303.86 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 25mn 58s  - 283.38 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5754
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 511

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 26mn 03s  - 282.47 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 26mn 05s  - 282.11 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5755
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 511

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 25mn 12s  - 292.00 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 26mn 06s  - 281.93 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5756
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 511

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 26mn 04s  - 282.29 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 26mn 49s  - 274.40 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5757
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 384

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 13mn 42s  - 403.62 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 13mn 42s  - 403.62 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5758
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 384

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 14mn 49s  - 373.20 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 14mn 49s  - 373.20 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5759
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 384

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 13mn 42s  - 403.62 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 13mn 48s  - 400.70 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5761
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 384

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 14mn 09s  - 390.78 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 14mn 09s  - 390.78 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5762
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 384

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 14mn 09s  - 390.78 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 14mn 09s  - 390.78 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5763
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 384

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 13mn 41s  - 404.11 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 13mn 41s  - 404.11 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5764
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 384

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 13mn 42s  - 403.62 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 13mn 42s  - 403.62 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5765
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 353

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 9mn 48s  - 518.69 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 9mn 48s  - 518.69 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5766
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 353

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 11mn 16s  - 451.17 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 11mn 16s  - 451.17 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

  Project : 5767
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 353

-- 8400GS pci --

 Min. Time / Frame : 9mn 50s  - 516.94 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 9mn 50s  - 516.94 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5768
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 353 
-- 8400GS pci --

 Min. Time / Frame : 9mn 50s  - 516.94 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 10mn 07s  - 502.46 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5769
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 353

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 9mn 47s  - 519.58 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 9mn 47s  - 519.58 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5770
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 353

 -- 8400GS pci --

 Min. Time / Frame : 9mn 49s  - 517.81 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 9mn 49s  - 517.81 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5771
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 353
 -- 8400GS pci --

 Min. Time / Frame : 9mn 49s  - 517.81 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 9mn 49s  - 517.81 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5772
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 353

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 9mn 47s  - 519.58 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 10mn 40s  - 476.55 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5773
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 768

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 28mn 16s  - 391.25 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 28mn 16s  - 391.25 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5774
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 768

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 28mn 16s  - 391.25 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 28mn 16s  - 391.25 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5775
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 768

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 28mn 16s  - 391.25 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 28mn 16s  - 391.25 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5776
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 768

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 29mn 37s  - 373.41 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 29mn 37s  - 373.41 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5777
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 768

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 32mn 14s  - 343.10 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 32mn 14s  - 343.10 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5778
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 768

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 28mn 14s  - 391.71 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 29mn 42s  - 372.36 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5780
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 768

 -- \\\\pos-9005\\[email protected]\\foldinggpu2\\ --

 Min. Time / Frame : 32mn 15s  - 342.92 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 32mn 15s  - 342.92 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

  Project : 5785
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 783

-- 8400GS pci --

 Min. Time / Frame : 28mn 45s  - 392.18 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 28mn 45s  - 392.18 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 Project : 5787
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 787

-- 8400GS pci --

 Min. Time / Frame : 28mn 35s  - 396.48 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 28mn 35s  - 396.48 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

ill see about adding the rest later.


----------



## zodac

Argh... effort...

*EDIT: *By the way, Shader clocks, OS, and Drivers please?

*EDIT2: *Got them, thanks.


----------



## dave12

core clock 875, cpu 3.9, Vista 64, catalyst 10.2

Project 5733 -3800 Credit 511
Project 5735 -3800 Credit 511
Project 5737 -3200 Credit 511
Project 5739 -3900 Credit 511
Project 5741 -4300 Credit 384
Project 5742 -4200 Credit 384
Project 5743 -4200 Credit 384
Project 5744 -4400 Credit 384
Project 5745 -4200 Credit 384
Project 5746 -3500 Credit 384

Was this what you wanted? I will edit if not.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


core clock 875, cpu 3.9, Vista 64, catalyst 10.2

Project 5733 -3800 Credit 511
Project 5735 -3800 Credit 511
Project 5737 -3200 Credit 511
Project 5739 -3900 Credit 511
Project 5741 -4300 Credit 384
Project 5742 -4200 Credit 384
Project 5743 -4200 Credit 384
Project 5744 -4400 Credit 384
Project 5745 -4200 Credit 384
Project 5746 -3500 Credit 384

Was this what you wanted? I will edit if not.


Nope, that's just fine.










Congratz on posting the first 5xxxs series PPD.


----------



## MacG32

Hahaha!









4670 AGP | See attachment | 10.2 | Win 7

384pt : 1200

477pt : 800

511pt : 700


----------



## spaceballsrules

UPDATE to my already existing info...

Nvidia
8800GTS 512
196.21 drivers
Vista Ultimate x64
GPU Overclock 666/1944/999

*WU - PPD*
353 - 6489
375 - 7534
384 -
445 - 7689
450 - 5802
472 - 5825
548 - 5202
550 - 6988
587 - 5829
783 - 5832
787 - 5811
1888 - 5548


----------



## zodac

Updated.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Updated.

Dag! That was fast!









P.S. Don't forget to change the driver version...
P.P.S. Do I get anything for filling in all the blanks first? Like in Bingo


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


P.P.S. Do I get anything for filling in all the blanks first? Like in Bingo










I was going to mention, but there're still a few you havn't filled (the hidden WUs). 2/3 you havn't filled are inactive, so here's your prize:










I got hungry...


----------



## CravinR1

g80 wu#5767 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:17 - 3,960.9 PPD

g92 wu#5772 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:55 - 5,545.3 PPD


----------



## Ruckol1

*UPDATE:*

Project ID: 5768
Core: GROGPU2
Credit: *353*
Frames: 100
Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:44 - 6,931.6 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:44 - 6,931.6

Project ID: 5785
Core: GROGPU2
Credit: *783*
Frames: 100
Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:48 - 6,264.0 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:49 - 6,206.5 PPD

Project ID: 6600
Core: GROGPU2
Credit: *450*
Frames: 100
Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:05 - 5,981.5 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:05 - 5,981.5 PPD

Project ID: 10106
Core: GROGPU2
Credit: *548*
Frames: 100
Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:28 - 5,380.4 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:35 - 5,183.9 PPD

Project ID: 10501
Core: GROGPU2
Credit: *587*
Frames: 100
Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:20 - 6,339.6 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:34 - 5,395.4 PPD


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


g80 wu#5767 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:17 - 3,960.9 PPD

g92 wu#5772 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:55 - 5,545.3 PPD


Which drivers are you running, and what shaders are the cards at?

Never mind; it's an update.


----------



## tenchimuyo93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Argh... effort...

*EDIT: *By the way, Shader clocks, OS, and Drivers please?

*EDIT2: *Got them, thanks.










yea sorry, hard for to grab just same credit WUs in my head and do the math.

but on side note has mad me want to dust the old rig off and get her going again.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


i was going to mention, but there're still a few you havn't filled (the hidden wus). 2/3 you havn't filled are inactive, so here's your prize:










i got hungry...










nom nom nom


----------



## Ruckol1

These 548ers are effing KILLING my PPD


----------



## zodac

I know... down from 5k points all week to 3k yesterday.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

477: 2215.74
511: 2045.98
384: 2387.37

core: 750MHz


----------



## zodac

10.2 Drivers?


----------



## CravinR1

*UPDATE*

Name: ECS 8800 GTS 512mb
5765: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:52 - 5,865.2 PPD
5766: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:52 - 5,865.2 PPD
5767: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:52 - 5,865.2 PPD
5768: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:52 - 5,865.2 PPD
5771: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:51 - 5,980.2 PPD
5772: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:53 - 5,754.6 PPD
6600: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:21 - 4,800.0 PPD
6602: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:18 - 4,984.6 PPD
6603: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:20 - 4,860.0 PPD
6604: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:17 - 5,049.4 PPD
6605: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:19 - 4,921.5 PPD
6606: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:17 - 5,049.4 PPD
10502: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:40 - 5,071.7 PPD
10504: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:38 - 5,175.2 PPD

Name: EVGA 8800 GTS 320mb Superclocked
5765: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:17 - 3,960.9 PPD
5767: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:17 - 3,960.9 PPD
5768: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:17 - 3,960.9 PPD
5770: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:18 - 3,910.2 PPD
5905: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:08:25 - 3,230.2 PPD
6602: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:49 - 3,567.0 PPD
6603: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:49 - 3,567.0 PPD
6604: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:50 - 3,534.5 PPD
6606: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:49 - 3,567.0 PPD
10503: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:14 - 3,784.8 PPD


----------



## MrBalll

550 - 10600 ppd


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


10.2 Drivers?


yep


----------



## MistaBernie

5850 (1)

Core: 850
Driver: 10.3
Windows 7 Pro

511: 4400 PPD
477: 4500 PPD
384: 5100 PPD


----------



## bndeac

5770, 900 MHz Core, 10.2 driver, Win 7

384- 3350 ppd
477- 3600 ppd
511- 2700 ppd

(if you want to round the 384, it was 3351, so I guess round it up







)


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
*UPDATE*

Name: ECS 8800 GTS 512mb
5765: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:52 - 5,865.2 PPD
5766: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:52 - 5,865.2 PPD
5767: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:52 - 5,865.2 PPD
5768: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:52 - 5,865.2 PPD
5771: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:51 - 5,980.2 PPD
5772: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:53 - 5,754.6 PPD
6600: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:21 - 4,800.0 PPD
6602: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:18 - 4,984.6 PPD
6603: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:20 - 4,860.0 PPD
6604: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:17 - 5,049.4 PPD
6605: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:19 - 4,921.5 PPD
6606: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:17 - 5,049.4 PPD
10502: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:40 - 5,071.7 PPD
10504: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:38 - 5,175.2 PPD

Name: EVGA 8800 GTS 320mb Superclocked
5765: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:17 - 3,960.9 PPD
5767: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:17 - 3,960.9 PPD
5768: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:17 - 3,960.9 PPD
5770: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:18 - 3,910.2 PPD
5905: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:08:25 - 3,230.2 PPD
6602: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:49 - 3,567.0 PPD
6603: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:49 - 3,567.0 PPD
6604: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:50 - 3,534.5 PPD
6606: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:49 - 3,567.0 PPD
10503: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:14 - 3,784.8 PPD

It would probably be easier for Zodac if you converted the projects into WUs. It is listed in the benchmark, but you can also reference the project database.

So:
5765-5770=353WU
5905=1888WU
6602-6604=450WU
10503=587WU

I think zodac already has enough work to do.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


It would probably be easier for Zodac if you converted the projects into WUs. It is listed in the benchmark, but you can also reference the project database.

So:
5765-5770=353WU 
5905=1888WU
6602-6604=450WU
10503=587WU

I think zodac already has enough work to do.










I think you deserve a hug.


----------



## zodac

A form has been added for ATI cards!









Unfortunately, it's only updated every day or so (spreadhseet still needs to be published manually), but you can enter your data in automatically now.


----------



## PinkPenguin

GTX260 706/1487/1100 + 9800GT 617/1566/757

Code:



Code:


Project : 3469
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 450

 -- GTX260 --
 Avg. Time / Frame : 50s  - 7776.00 ppd
 -- 9800GT --
 Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 01s  - 6373.77 ppd

 Project : 3470
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 445

 -- GTX260 --
 Avg. Time / Frame : 49s  - 7846.53 ppd
 -- 9800GT --
 Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 00s  - 6408.00 ppd

 Project : 5765
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 353

 -- GTX260 --
 Avg. Time / Frame : 33s  - 9242.18 ppd
 -- 9800GT --
 Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 01s  - 4999.87 ppd

 Project : 5781
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 783

 -- GTX260 --
 Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 16s  - 8901.47 ppd
 -- 9800GT --
 Avg. Time / Frame : 2mn 26s  - 4633.64 ppd

 Project : 10504
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 587

 -- GTX260 --
 Avg. Time / Frame : 55s  - 9221.24 ppd
 -- 9800GT --
 Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 50s  - 4610.62 ppd

 Project : 5907
 Core    : GPU2 NV MT
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 1888

 -- GTX260 --
 Avg. Time / Frame : 3mn 14s  - 8408.41 ppd
 -- 9800GT --
 Avg. Time / Frame : 7mn 02s  - 3865.48 ppd


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


GTX260 706/1487/1100 + 9800GT 617/1566/757


Drivers?


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Drivers?

Sorry Zodac, 196.21 (Win 7x64)


----------



## zodac

5xxx users, I'm waiting.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


5xxx users, I'm waiting.










That's because they are ashamed of the low ppd they get compared to even old nVidia cards due to the LONG time it took to standardize openCL for GPU based computing.


----------



## zodac

Plus the fact that it's still not optimised, but still, I'd like one measurement of each 5xxx series GPU at the very least.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Bump.


how... dare... you....


----------



## zodac

You don't like it?


----------



## zodac

DB Bump.


----------



## CTRLurself

Zodac, I'm going to try and soft-mod my GTX285 into a Quadro FX5800 and I'll post back my results if I can make it work.

[edit] since I'm not on Win XP I can't do this, so nvm[/edit]


----------



## CTRLurself

Alright, so I'm not one to let people tell me what I can and can't do because of my OS so here's my new plan:
1) Borrow my friend's 8800GT
2) Attempt to softmod it in Win 7 to the Quadro FX3700
3) If step 2 fails I'll set up my spare AMD rig on XP and softmod it there for reasons to be explained later. I REALLY hope to get the softmod to work in 7 to simplify the next few steps.
4) Benchmark the hell out of the 8800GT before and after softmodding (once I find a suitable platform to do it on)
5) Carefully study the modified registry entries required for the softmod and the NVstrap.sys file before and after the mod to see what changed
6) Using my GTX285 and the knowledge that it's *hopefully* going to be an FX5800 and edit those registry entries accordingly.
7) ???
8) BENCHMARKS - to be compared to the ones I've posted before.


----------



## zodac

I like the sound of that. Would be nice if you cna get it working in Win 7. I'll flash my 9800GT if it's any better than the normal BIOS.


----------



## PizzaMan

Entered some results for 9600GT @ 2150Mhz shader strap. Can I also add the results from my second rig that is folding @ 1900Mhz or will that mess up my previous submission?


----------



## zodac

Go ahead and add it and I'll edit the entries accordingly.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Go ahead and add it and I'll edit the entries accordingly.










Cool. Done


----------



## TheSprunk

GPU Type: GTX 280
Model: OEM (unknown brand)
Driver: 197.13 WHQL
OS: Windows 7x64 Ultimate
Shader (MHz): 1516MHz

Benchmarks:
353: 9100PPD
472: 8800-9200PPD
587: 8900PPD


----------



## zodac

Did you mean the 384pt WU? Stanford's WU list doesn't have any information on a 383.

If you did mean 383, could you post the Project number please?


----------



## TheSprunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Did you mean the 384pt WU? Stanford's WU list doesn't have any information on a 383.

If you did mean 383, could you post the Project number please?

Sorry, meant 353







edit'd the post to correct it


----------



## Powelly

Totally posted this in the wrong thread. I need more coffee!


----------



## zodac

Damn phones!


----------



## CTRLurself

So I've been doing a ton more research and have found a few things that may or may not be helpful to you.

-soft mods are possible in Vista/7 because Riva Tuner doesn't always validate what OS it's on, so as long as you hve an eligible card (gpu core G80 or older) it is reasonably simple to do.
-nobody (that I've found) has done comparative benchmarks on a modded card using software that utilizes CUDA. All the benches I could find were using software that were GPU accelerated, but not CUDA (like [email protected] is)
-there are custom card BIOS's circulating around for the more common cards. 8800gt's have a custom modded BIOS out to convert it to quadro. People are working on them for other cards, but the less common (high end) cards are slower because there is lower demand. Somebody on AquaMac I working on a BIOS for the 275 and I'm hoping to take his work (once he gets it functional) and apply it to a 285.
-AGP cards can be modded. Check out Wikipedia's page for quadro cards and look In the notes about cards and it notes which GeForce uses the same core. You still couldn't fold on these well (this may give a significant boost though) because they aren't CUDA cards.
-ATI Radeon cards can (and have) been modded into FireGL and FireMV cards similarly to NVIDIA cards, but this isn't as hot a topic (again) thes. Are not very highly demanded cards.

If you want more info I can PM you some links once I'm back on my desktop where I've got a lot if stuff bookmarked. Maybe we can persuade some of the people in the list to attempt the soft mod and report back performance gains (I there are any).


----------



## zodac

If you've got any info on flashing a 9800GT, send me the links and I'll get started straight away.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If you've got any info on flashing a 9800GT, send me the links and I'll get started straight away.










Never flash your card with someone else's BIOS. Just mod your own BIOS. It's much safer.

You can change the device ID in the drop down box in Nibitor. For a 9800GT you want to select FX 3700.

Or you can try this Rivatuner guide: http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.a...tno=539&pgno=1


----------



## zodac

I tried using that guide, but couldn't get anywhere with it.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I tried using that guide, but couldn't get anywhere with it.









That's because the 9800 is a G92 core. G80 cores are the latest riva tuner will ever support (according to it's programmer). For other cards you pretty much have to find a BIOS for the quadro that is comparable to yours and edit it to work on your card, flash the BIOS and hope it works.


----------



## MijnWraak

Ah, didn't see the "round to nearest hundred"

Sorry!!


----------



## zodac

Don't worry about; I can still sort it out.


----------



## MrBalll

450pt: 8836 PPD


----------



## Ovlovian

Can you delete my previous entry "5830" netting only 1.3k
I'm now pulling in 4365ppd on it alone after tweaks and OC


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ovlovian* 
Can you delete my previous entry "5830" netting only 1.3k
I'm now pulling in 4365ppd on it alone after tweaks and OC

Same WU?


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Same WU?

That was a completely wrong score due to GPU client not being setup right.


----------



## zodac

I know, but should I put in 4400 for the same WU, or are you getting that PPD for a different WU?


----------



## Ovlovian

No need to add it Zodac, I already entered it into the spreadsheet; it'll just take a while to post.


----------



## zodac

Right-o, I'll fix that up.


----------



## Ovlovian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Right-o, I'll fix that up.










Ha! Helpful as usual. I'm not surprised to see where it falls next to the 5850. It takes quite a bit more OCing to crunch the same. Stupid disabled chipset


----------



## MiniDragon

Added my data for 384,477,511 point WUs. Can I just edit it in later when I manage to get some more of the other units?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yup sure can


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiniDragon* 
Added my data for 384,477,511 point WUs. Can I just edit it in later when I manage to get some more of the other units?

Yep, just post here that it's an update so I know what to do.


----------



## MiniDragon

Ok, my next ones will actually be a new entry, as I've found a higher folding stable OC







Just waiting on a few more results to come in before I start putting them in


----------



## zodac

Fine with me.


----------



## Cryptedvick

587 point: 10.100 PPD
786 point: 9900 PPD 
353 point: 9800 PPD
548 point: 9100 PPD
483 point: 7800 PPD

GPU shader clock @ 1656mhz







drivers 196.75, win 7 x64


----------



## [CyGnus]

Cryptedvick edit your post and add Operating system sued and what drivers are you with


----------



## zodac

Cheers Cryptedvick.

And Cy, a bit aggressive, don't you think?

Nah, just messing. Far kinder than I would have been.


----------



## godofdeath

my gts250 seem to not be stable when it goes for the 1900+ shaders. like 1948 or w/e.
keep getting that 24hr thing


----------



## sub50hz

GPU Type:nVidia
Model:EVGA 9800GTX
Driver:197.45
OS:Win 7 x64
Shader (MHz): 2000Mhz

Benchmarks:
353pt: 6000ppd
587pt: 6300ppd
783pt: 5500ppd
1888pt: 4900ppd


----------



## chriskaz

GPU - 9800GT
Drivers - 196.21
OS - Win 7 x64
Shaders - 1728

353 - 5,865
783 - 5,987
450 - 4,922

Wish someone with a 470 or 480 would post.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chriskaz* 
GPU - 9800GT
Drivers - 196.21
OS - Win 7 x64
Shaders - 1728

353 - 5,865
783 - 5,987
450 - 4,922

Wish someone with a 470 or 480 would post.

They aren't supported by the GPU2; a new one is coming out soon though. Thanks for the submission.


----------



## wierdo124

any GTX4x0 numbers?


----------



## zodac

Post just above yours.


----------



## Nuginu

Folding overnight on my 4870X2 and gts160m on my lappy. might start folding on the 330m AND 9800GT. By the way, could I fold on the pc's cpu and gpu at the same time?


----------



## zodac

Yes you could, just use the SMP client at the same time.


----------



## Erick Silver

I am folding on my ATI Radeon 4550 for the Chimp Challenge. Hopefully I can give you an accurate reading to add to your list.


----------



## NETio

***Reserved

GPU Type:nVidia
Model:EVGA GTX 470
Driver:197.41
OS:Win 7 x64
Shader (MHz): 1250

Benchmarks:


----------



## zodac

Hehe, no client for the 4xx GPUs yet, but I appreciate your optimism.


----------



## Aqualoon

So I'm only pulling down 4-5k PPD on my GTS 250 OC with the 190.38 drivers, when I go look to google the 196.75 drivers I get a bunch of forum posts about how these drivers will kill your card.

Would like to get at least 6k PPD out of this card at least.

Oh - for a GX2 do you need a dummy plug to set that up? Thinking I can always toss that into my dedicated folding rig then try to set this 250 to fold 24/7 in my main rig along side my 5850.


----------



## chozandrias76

I am sorry, I don't know how to appropreately add my data into the form.
I am running dual 5970's at 755MHz each core. I am folding on each core.
Three cores are running 5734 @ 3,270.4;3,209.2; and 2,425.8
The last (actually 0th core) is running 5747 at 3,529.5


----------



## godofdeath

wow i looked at ati section and boy are the rates low
heres to hoping that ati thing comes out sooner


----------



## DoubleK

Where did the Fermi (470/480) info disappear to in the spreadsheet?

By any account I was debating attempting to cram (2) 470's in sli (gaming) in my mid and running my gtx275 as a physx card on my evga e758 tri-sli board?

Taking some summer classes and wanted to get my folding/gaming rig up to snuff. I am hooked.

I understand my ThermalTake sig PS will probably die under that load so I was planning an upgrade to:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256041

Thoughts? Warnings? It was my goal to build a 100k ppd rig and this gets me closer keeping it in one machine. Realistically I would need to rethink my whole build, layout and cooling. This seems to be the best bang for the ppd buck given my current sig rig. I will probably keep the Thermaltake to help power what I plan on next


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoubleK* 
Where did the Fermi (470/480) info disappear to in the spreadsheet?

By any account I was debating attempting to cram (2) 470's in sli (gaming) in my mid and running my gtx275 as a physx card on my evga e758 tri-sli board?

Taking some summer classes and wanted to get my folding/gaming rig up to snuff. I am hooked.

I understand my ThermalTake sig PS will probably die under that load so I was planning an upgrade to:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256041

Thoughts? Warnings? It was my goal to build a 100k ppd rig and this gets me closer keeping it in one machine. Realistically I would need to rethink my whole build, layout and cooling. This seems to be the best bang for the ppd buck given my current sig rig. I will probably keep the Thermaltake to help power what I plan on next









I need to add Project 10626/10627 to the spreadsheet (and since I didn't specify which WU in the GPU3 thread, I can't use that). But Google Docs is a headache (have I said that enough yet?), so I'm going to try and sort out GPU2 in Ubuntu first.


----------



## denis6902

*GPU Type:* NVIDIA - GT200
*Model: *BFG GTX260 H2Oc (192cores)
*Driver: *197.45
*OS:* Windows 7 - x64
*Shader (MHz):* 1615Mhz

*Project:* 6606
*Core:* GPUv2 Gromacs
*Frames:* 100
*Credit:* 450

-- GPU - GTX260 --

Min. Time / Frame : 38s - 10231.58 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 38s - 10231.58 ppd


----------



## zodac

Added the 610/611pt WUs to the DB, so time to put the Fermi PPD in officially.


----------



## DoubleK

Glad it took you forever Zodac! I see that those 460's are putting up some nice ppd's from a price point perspective! $270'ish.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Asus 8600GT Magic 512mb Shaders 1836MHz win 7 x64 drivers 257.15 with GPUv3

450pt P6606 1761PPD
353pt P5766 2148PPD
587pt P10502 1938PPD

XFX 8800GTX 768Mb Shaders 1728MHz Win 7 x64 drivers 257.15 with GPUv3

450pt P6606 5718PPD
783pt P5786 5791PPD

Asus GTX470 1280Mb Shaders 1520MHz Win 7 x64 drivers 257.15 with GPUv3

610pt 14640
611pt 14664

I posted here cause i cant submit in the first page do not know why


----------



## leekaiwei

Yeah the submit is grayed out?


----------



## zodac

Really? I'll take a look...

*EDIT:* Yeah it was... no idea how that happened. ANyway, it's open again.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Done!


----------



## r2tbone

9800GTX+2 @ 1890MHz Shader 
Nvidia 197.45 Windows 7 64bit

Project ID: 10504
Credit: 587

Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:22 - 6,185.0 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:23 - 6,110.5 PPD
________________________________________

Project ID: 6606
Credit: 450

Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:57 - 6,821.1 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:07 - 5,803.0 PPD
________________________________________

Project ID: 5767
Credit: 353

Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:45 - 6,777.6 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:45 - 6,777.6 PPD
_________________________________________

Project ID: 5784
Credit: 783

Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:50 - 6,150.1 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:51 - 6,094.7 PPD


----------



## denis6902

I think i need a little help, i am making a mess on the spreadsheet.

Here my screenshots, maybe someone can edit or submit the results for me, i think the submitting link is a little confusing, can someone improve it for the newbies?

*HFM:*









FAHMON:


----------



## zodac

I could add them myself, but I'd like to sort out the difficulty you're having with the form first...

The first 4 entries are:

GPU model
Shader clocks of the GPU
Driver version
Operating system

These *must* all be entered.

After that, you have a list of all WUs in circulation. They are listed by their value; the *Credit* in HFM/Fahmon. Enter the average PPD into the appropriate box.

Finally, you *must* enter your OCN username.


----------



## denis6902

what i found confusing was what to enter on the boxes.

Code:


Code:


353pt 
Project 5765-5772

375pt 
Project 5799

384pt 
Project 5740-5747

420pt 
[No longer in use]

445pt 
Project 3470

450pt 
Project 3469

450pt 
Project 6600-6606

472pt 
Project 5900/5906/5910

477pt 
[No longer in use]

511pt 
[No longer in use]

548pt 
Project 10101-10106

550pt 
Project 6606

587pt 
Project 10501-10504

610pt 
Project 10626

611pt 
Project 10627

768pt 
[No longer in use]

783pt 
Project 5781-5786

787pt 
[No longer in use]

1680pt 
[No longer in use]

1888pt 
[No longer in use]

OCN Username 
* Enter your username

Maybe something like this is more straight forward: *(MY SUGGESTION)*

*OCN [email protected] GPU PPD (nVIDIA)*

Quote:



Note1: There are 2 450pt WUs. They give different PPD values, so please check the project numbers match before submitting.



Quote:



Note2: Round up your ~ highest PPD from the Project in focus to the nearest hundred.

*Ex 01: *
Project ID: 6606
Core: GROGPU2
Credit: 450
Frames: 100

Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected] me-gpu\\
Number of Frames Observed: 99

Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:38 - 10,231.6 PPD
*Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:39 - 9,969.2 PPD*

*THEREFORE:*
*450pt 
Project 6606*
10000 PPD

__________________________________________________ _______
*Ex 02:*
Project ID: 5765
Core: GROGPU2
Credit: 353
Frames: 100

Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected] me-gpu\\
Number of Frames Observed: 198

Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:30 - 10,166.4 PPD
*Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:33 - 9,242.2 PPD*

*THEREFORE:*
*353pt 
Project 5765*
9200 PPD


*

MODEL*
**Please differenciate between GTX 260 (192)/(216) and 8800GTS (320)/(512)*
Ex: BFG GTX 260 (192c) / WC

*SHADERS*
**In Mhz*
Ex: 1615MHz

*DRIVERS* 
Ex: 197.45

*OS* *
*XP, Vista, Win 7 (Follow that format)*
Ex: Win 7 - x64

*353pt* 
*Project 5765-5772*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*375pt 
Project 5799*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*384pt 
Project 5740-5747*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*420pt 
[No longer in use]*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*445pt 
Project 3470*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*450pt 
Project 3469*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*450pt 
Project 6600-6606*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*472pt 
Project 5900/5906/5910*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*477pt 
[No longer in use]*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*511pt *
* [No longer in use]*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*548pt 
Project 10101-10106*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*550pt 
Project 6606*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*587pt 
Project 10501-10504*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*610pt 
Project 10626*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*611pt 
Project 10627*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*768pt 
[No longer in use]*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*783pt 
Project 5781-5786*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*787pt 
[No longer in use]*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*1680pt 
[No longer in use]*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*1888pt 
[No longer in use]*
[ENTER PPD OF THE PROJECT HERE]

*OCN USERNAME *
*[ENTER YOUR OCN USERNAME]*

Sorry i made a mess on the spreadsheet, i tried deleting my submissions, but i wasn't allowed to. 
this might help to find my wrong submissions to fix the table sheet


----------



## denis6902

Benchmarks Updates:

nVIDIA GTX 260 - H2Oc 896MB - watercooling
ETAIL Part #: BFGEGTX260896H2OCWE



Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 5765
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 353
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 198

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:30 - 10,166.4 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:33 - 9,242.2 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 5766
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 353
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 297

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:31 - 9,838.5 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:34 - 8,970.4 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 5767
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 353
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 94

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:31 - 9,838.5 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:31 - 9,838.5 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 5768
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 353
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 229

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:31 - 9,838.5 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:34 - 8,970.4 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 5769
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 353
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:31 - 9,838.5 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:34 - 8,970.4 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 5770
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 353
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:31 - 9,838.5 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:34 - 8,970.4 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 5771
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 353
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 138

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:31 - 9,838.5 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:33 - 9,242.2 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 5781
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 783
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 99

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:08 - 9,948.7 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:12 - 9,396.0 PPD

Code:


Code:


Project ID: 5784
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 783
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 297

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:09 - 9,804.5 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:15 - 9,020.2 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 5785
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 783
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 99

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:09 - 9,804.5 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:11 - 9,528.3 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 5786
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 783
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 198

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:07 - 10,097.2 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:10 - 9,664.5 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 6600
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 450
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 99

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:37 - 10,508.1 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:38 - 10,231.6 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 6601
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 450
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 99

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:37 - 10,508.1 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:38 - 10,231.6 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 6602
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 450
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 297

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:37 - 10,508.1 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:38 - 10,231.6 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 6603
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 450
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 297

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:37 - 10,508.1 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:38 - 10,231.6 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 6605
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 450
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 99

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:38 - 10,231.6 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:39 - 9,969.2 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 6606
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 450
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 269

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:37 - 10,508.1 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:38 - 10,231.6 PPD
 Cur. Time / Frame : 00:00:39 - 9,969.2 PPD
 R3F. Time / Frame : 00:00:39 - 9,969.2 PPD
 All  Time / Frame : 00:00:38 - 10,231.6 PPD
 Eff. Time / Frame : 00:00:39 - 9,969.2 PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 10501
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 587
 Frames: 100

 Name: BFG GTX260 H2Oc
 Path: C:\\Users\\denis6902\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 99

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:52 - 9,753.2 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:54 - 9,392.0 PPD


----------



## [-erick-]

GPU model: Palit gtx 295 (single PCB) 680-1600-1060
Shader clocks of the GPU: 1600
Driver version: 197.45
Operating system: Win7 32

Credit: 783 : 9400 PPD
Credit: 450 : 9000 PPD
Credit: 587 : 9400 PPD
Credit: 353 : 9200 PPD


----------



## zodac

Why aren't people using the form? I don't see why there would be any difficulties... all WUs are referred to by their credit, and that's how I list them in the form.


----------



## DoubleK

They must be English?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoubleK*


They must be English?


----------



## DoubleK

Sorry, it's Friday.

note: no Englishmen should have been offended in this thread/ If you were, "Oh Bollocks!"


----------



## JWellington

I don't know how I got 1700PPD but I sure mean to have ten times as much on my 480








OP can you please update my Card to 17000 PPD. Thanks.


----------



## denis6902

getting the hang of this, i think!

update for greater PPD i am getting.

GPU model: BFG GTX 260(192cores) 770(C)-1345(M)-1665(S)
Shader clocks of the GPU: 1665MHz
Driver version: 197.45
Operating system: Win7 x64

Credit: 353 : 9800PPD
Credit: 450 : 10500PPD
Credit: 587 : 10100PPD
Credit: 783 : 10100PPD


----------



## denis6902

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[-erick-]* 
GPU model: Palit gtx 295 (single PCB) 680-1600-1060
Shader clocks of the GPU: 1600
Driver version: 197.45
Operating system: Win7 32

Credit: 783 : 9400 PPD
Credit: 450 : 9000 PPD
Credit: 587 : 9400 PPD
Credit: 353 : 9200 PPD

How come do you get less PPD than me with a GTX295? Are you not folding 24/7?


----------



## JWellington

It might have something to do with it being a single PCB version.


----------



## denis6902

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JWellington* 
It might have something to do with it being a single PCB version.

hum....i dont know about that man. I think GTX295 get way over 20K PPD, donÂ´t they?

Anyways, what's the dilemma between the sandwich ones and the single pcb ones? I though the single pcb 295's were better, both in bechmarks, and on folding too. Less heat ain't it?

I though it was weird because my GTX 260 (192cores) is performing better then your 295, thats why! Then i thought, hum...maybe he doesnt fold 27/7. Just wanted to double check!


----------



## zodac

Sorry I haven't had any time to update this lately guys. I'm sorting it all out now.


----------



## [-erick-]

I stopped folding yesterday (due to 3days folding) and the vc failed after 40 WU (each gpu) when i returned. So i let it rest for the day and now i am starting again with a 9800gtx.

Currently its on Air; i found a dual pcb 295 blocks in the fs section; already found a dual pcb's so i'll swap my single for that so i can keep the temps at least around 45-55c.


----------



## zodac

Updated to this post.


----------



## JWellington

Hmmm....seems like the 257 driver set scores worse than the 197 driver set....most curious, yet unfortunate.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JWellington*


Hmmm....seems like the 257 driver set scores worse than the 197 driver set....most curious, yet unfortunate.


This has been my observation, the 197 drivers seem to be the best so far


----------



## JWellington

Yea....but who wants to sacrifice newer driver with performance enhancements and the like?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JWellington*


Yea....but who wants to sacrifice newer driver with performance enhancements and the like?


I don't game, so it's no loss


----------



## Garionberg

Edit!

I'll just use the form, my bad!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just added my GT240 GDDR5 OC from Gigabyte







sold the 8800GTX consumes too much... the bills hurt


----------



## denis6902

good one for me, managed to push the overclocking on the videocard a little more. temps are still superb, 38ÂºC on the gpu and 23ÂºC in my room


----------



## tjmagneto

Just submitted Galaxy GTX 465 (and it just landed in the db thanx!).

I have the shaders set to 1300 (11k ppd) for now but I'm itching to go higher.


----------



## Couch Potato

I added my

NVIDIA GTX 480 
752 MHz GPU 
950 MHz MEM
1504 MHz SHADER
1536 MB, 384 bit 
3800 MHz (effective)

Consistent 15083 PPD
for 15 WUs


----------



## voxox

I submitted my score via form, but it's not the correct one.

mortimersnerd - please be kind and correct my PPD

Code:


Code:


 Project ID: 10516
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 587
 Frames: 100

 Name: XFX GT240 1GB DDR3
 Path: C:\\Users\\leonid\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 14

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:57 - 4,334.8 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:59 - 4,261.9 PPD

GPUz Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e2wpu/

Regards, Leonid


----------



## r2tbone

PNY GTX 465
shader 1215 (stock)
Win 7 64
257.21

611pt
TPF = 00:51
PPD = 10100


----------



## just4funuk

XFX 9800GX2
PNY 9800GX2

Core @ 450Mhz
Shader @ 1825Mhz
Memory @ 750Mhz
Driver 6.14.11.9745

450pt
4900

I entered the above info into form but for some reason the 4900 did not get to the spreedsheet can you manually update this please.

Thanks


----------



## denis6902

I tried the gpu3 client and the PPD of my gpu dropped to 4k PPD stable. lol

I am already back to the GPU2 client, 10k PPD FTW!


----------



## denis6902

im sorry, doubled posted, my bad...really sorry...damn new mouse


----------



## Lucas Lamer

What do you guys use to measure PPD? I got a GTX 460 in the mail today and would like to get a FAH bench on it eventually. I still have a long ways to go before I finalize the OC. It's been running as below for about 7 hours. Been stable so far. I'll mess with it some more tomorrow.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucas Lamer*


What do you guys use to measure PPD?


Use HFM, its located in the guides section. I cant wait to get my gtx460. Those temps are impressive.


----------



## Lucas Lamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Use HFM, its located in the guides section. I cant wait to get my gtx460. Those temps are impressive.


Yeah I was amazed at how cool this thing can be and still crank decent FAH points. I've read that all the GTX 460's are cool-running. You probably don't even need anything more than stock cooling unless you're an extreme overclocker, which I'm not. As an overclocker I'd say I'm at the high end of moderate. I like low voltage and low power consumption too much to be an extreme OCer.


----------



## spice003

Asus GTX 460
OS:Win 7 Ult.
Driver: 258.96
Core: 880
Shaders 1760
Mem 2000

611pt - 10773ppd


----------



## [CyGnus]

10k is not bad at all for a 460. Nice card indeed maybe i will sell my gt240's and go for 2 of those







to add to my GTX470 hehe they consume what? 160w?


----------



## Baldy

Submitted my results for my 8800GTX. It's been a great card, but it's sadly got to go.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Stock GTX 470
Shader: 1215MHz
Project: 10632*
PPD: 11997.8

*Project 10632 isn't listed as 611pt under the Submit Form but I think that's what it is, no?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, pretty sure it is.










I'll sort the new entries and add new Project numbers next update.


----------



## wcdolphin

Bump, can we get a sticky?


----------



## zodac

It's in the Essential Threads.


----------



## LiLChris

Can we get some updates while this thing is on the first page!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdolphin* 
Bump, can we get a sticky?


----------



## zodac

I wanna see some GTX 460s on the spreadsheet, if no-one minds.


----------



## alawadhi3000

GTX280 @ 1404MHz, Win7 X64. 258.96 Drivers.
353 = 8,026.
450 = 8,452.
587 = 8,453.
783 = 8,054.


----------



## zodac

Added.


----------



## khaotic

ignore 5970 was an accident sorry


----------



## Freakn

Here's some GT240 512mb GDDR5
Shaders 1602
Windows 7 x86
Drivers 258.96

353pts 4800ppd
450pts 4400ppd
587pts 4600ppd
783pts 4500ppd


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *khaotic* 
ignore 5970 was an accident sorry

No problem; it's been removed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Here's some GT240 512mb GDDR5
Shaders 1602
Windows 7 x86
Drivers 258.96

353pts 4800ppd
450pts 4400ppd
587pts 4600ppd
783pts 4500ppd

Added.


----------



## wcdolphin

Zodac, are you displaying the averages on the spread sheet?
I am trying to form reasonable averages/conclusions from this data and it feels like it is poorly informed.
I would vote for a total-re-write with a selector of type of GPU and then you input shader mem and core clock. 
I would love to make a new thread and put together a nice big spread sheet









See attached, I did a little work on interpreting the data in your google spreadsheet


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdolphin*


Zodac, are you displaying the averages on the spread sheet?


I'm not averaging the results on the sheet, but the results themselves are the average PPD from HFM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdolphin*


I am trying to form reasonable averages/conclusions from this data and it feels like it is poorly informed.


How so? You can the GPU, shader strap, and drivers used, then find out how much PPD you get for each WU.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdolphin*


I would vote for a total-re-write with a selector of type of GPU and then you input shader mem and core clock.


Only shader clocks influence PPD (significantly; mem clocks have some affect, but is negligible compared to other factors). No point adding mem or core clocks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdolphin*


I would love to make a new thread and put together a nice big spread sheet










Well, what exactly would you change? If you've got ideas on how to improve the database, I'm open to them.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdolphin*


See attached, I did a little work on interpreting the data in your google spreadsheet


The reason I don't average the PPD up, is because different WUs give different PPD. The 1888s gave lower PPD than the 353s, while the 511s gave lower PPD than any other WU. Instead of giving an average, we give the PPD for each specific WU.

It's not difficult adding an "Average" column to the beginning of the spreadsheet though, if people want it there.


----------



## ezekiel 08

I'm still confused as to relation between the 'Xpt' labels currently used on the spreadsheet and the project numbers.

Is there a way of finding the 'pt' label of different projects in HFM?


----------



## zodac

Yes, just check the "credit" column; it shows the amount of points you get for each WU.


----------



## Velathawen

I submitted some data for my pair of 9800GT's but it looks like it didn't go through. I'll post it again here and try re-submitting:

I _think_ they are BFG 9800GT's with the reference nvidia cooler.

Shaders: 1750
Drivers: 258.96
OS - Win 7 Pro 64-bit

GPU2 client:
353 - 5865
450 - 4921
587 - 5021
783 - 5412

GPU3 client:
353 - 5545
450 - 4860
611 - 4512


----------



## zodac

Yeah, there's no entry... no problem, I added them manually. Thanks.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yes, just check the "credit" column; it shows the amount of points you get for each WU.

Oh wow, how could I miss that...


















Thank you!


----------



## zodac

No prob.


----------



## wcdolphin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm not averaging the results on the sheet, but the results themselves are the average PPD from HFM.
How so? You can the GPU, shader strap, and drivers used, then find out how much PPD you get for each WU.
Only shader clocks influence PPD (significantly; mem clocks have some affect, but is negligible compared to other factors). No point adding mem or core clocks.

Well, what exactly would you change? If you've got ideas on how to improve the database, I'm open to them.








The reason I don't average the PPD up, is because different WUs give different PPD. The 1888s gave lower PPD than the 353s, while the 511s gave lower PPD than any other WU. Instead of giving an average, we give the PPD for each specific WU.
It's not difficult adding an "Average" column to the beginning of the spreadsheet though, if people want it there.

For each type of GPU at each clock, how about a number of submissions? Currently I have no idea if the 8800 GT at 1836 shaders has had four hundred submissions or merely one...So, was the high/low score an outlier? Hmm...No clue.

Currently what we have here is some sort of an average or a guesstimate put together by you, that has no listed methodology.

What I want to do:
Create a Google form, that asks you to select a gpu type (from the current set of Nvidia GPUS or ATI GPUS
Select clocks (shader only, you are so correct!)
Select Drivers
Select OS
add in the relevant work units that you have in your table
Ask them for their PPD in each/any of them

The advantages?
We have real data. We have the number of entries for each gpu, we have the average ppd per type of gpu, we have the average shader clock of each gpu, we have the average PPD per shader clock, average PPD scaling per overclock per card (taking the stock settings, using the average PPD at that setting (assuming enough data, which may or may not be available))
We get to see the number of GPUs being used, the type, the distribution, etc.
Further, by using a standardized method of input (Google Forms), I can easily graph and interpret the data as I like. Even viewing the change over time, which I think would be interesting- for example, the number of people that started folding on GTX4XX series in the first week, in the first month, etc.
We can also see how the client changes to optimize different GPUS, and the increase/decrease in ppd caused by new clients, assuming we get new submissions, which I think is accurate: )

As someone who is both statistically and scientifically inclined, seeing half-kept data, or data whose source is unclear, it makes it difficult to make conclusions, and is annoying to me, as you have obviously worked very hard to do this, but it could be so much better!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdolphin* 
For each type of GPU at each clock, how about a number of submissions? Currently I have no idea if the 8800 GT at 1836 shaders has had four hundred submissions or merely one...So, was the high/low score an outlier? Hmm...No clue.

Quite confused here... I think it's quite evident how many entries we have; one 8800GT entry @ 1836Mhz, by h00chi3. Can't you see that?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdolphin* 
What I want to do:
Create a Google form, that asks you to select a gpu type (from the current set of Nvidia GPUS or ATI GPUS
Select clocks (shader only, you are so correct!)
Select Drivers
Select OS
add in the relevant work units that you have in your table
Ask them for their PPD in each/any of them

That's _exactly_ what we have... have you even checked the form? Check it here if you haven't.


----------



## wcdolphin

Wow, how embarrassing for me. I guess I didn't read the bottom of the OP, it was hidden from my view, I thought it was your signature (when I see a bunch of horizontal lines, that is what I imagine).
Further, because everyone was posting in this thread instead of just using the google form that you (so pleasantly







) linked me to, I assumed there was none!

Please, make the submit buttons clearer, larger, more colorful, or whatever.
We want more data!!!!


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


Asus GTX 460 
OS:Win 7 Ult.
Driver: 258.96
Core: 880 
Shaders 1760
Mem 2000

611pt - 10773ppd


update: same as above only 11476ppd


----------



## zodac

Updated.


----------



## paulharrison123

I have added a stock clocked 1gb GTX460 onto the submission, let me know if its arrived


----------



## capt_zman

What ppd are you seeing?


----------



## paulharrison123

Around 9-9.5k dependant if im browsing here or not







- have run stocks for the foldathon as i dont wanna risk a crash









Its been updated on the spreadsheet now too


----------



## Freakn

Just a few results so far from my GTS250 1Gb with core @ 675, shaders @ 1836 and mem @ 1000.
Windows 7 x86
Drivers 258.96

353pt 6500ppd
450pt 5500ppd
783pt 5800ppd

I've just increased the shader overclock to 1890, I'll add those results at a later time


----------



## paulharrison123

I only seem to get 611pt credit WUs







can i get others with a higher pt value?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paulharrison123*


I only seem to get 611pt credit WUs







can i get others with a higher pt value?


No, GPU3 only has 611pt WUs. But just because a WU has higher points, doesn't mean it has higher PPD, since it will finish slower. The 353pt WUs for GPU2 generally give the best PPD, even though they're the smallest pointers.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Just a few results so far from my GTS250 1Gb with core @ 675, shaders @ 1836 and mem @ 1000.
Windows 7 x86
Drivers 258.96

353pt 6500ppd
450pt 5500ppd
783pt 5800ppd

I've just increased the shader overclock to 1890, I'll add those results at a later time


Added... and you can add yourself by using this form in future.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paulharrison123*


I only seem to get 611pt credit WUs







can i get others with a higher pt value?


Not right now. The only projects currently being distributed are the 611 WUs. In a way that is good because your PPD will be very stable day to day.

Added my GTX 465 info.

*EDIT:* I messed up the chart Zodac!!!! I entered Vista 64 like a noob and now each entry is taking up two lines. U can haz editz?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


*EDIT:* I messed up the chart Zodac!!!! I entered Vista 64 like a noob and now each entry is taking up two lines. U can haz editz?










Already done.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Already done.











Sweet! I came back just to make you work harder.









I added my last entry for my 465s. I did it right this time.


----------



## zodac

I work plenty hard.









Anyway, entries updated.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Code:



Code:


 Project ID: 10632
 Core: OPENMMGPU
 Credit: 611
 Frames: 100

 Name: GTX 470
 Path: C:\\Users\\***\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:34 - 15,527 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:34 - 15,527 PPD

Looks like I'm wearing the crown for the GTX 470







.


----------



## zodac

Did you enter it into the form?


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Did you enter it into the form?

Yep.

Why?


----------



## zodac

Sorry, just the way you quoted it; I wasn't sure. Anyway, database updated.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Sorry, just the way you quoted it; I wasn't sure. Anyway, database updated.









Very nice. You love these spread sheets don't you?


----------



## zodac

I hate them more than you could possibly imagine.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Found a new GPU3 work unit/project: *10689*. Credit is 416.

Code:



Code:


Project ID: 10689
 Core: OPENMMGPU
 Credit: 416
 Frames: 100

 Name: GTX 470
 Path: C:\\Users\\e08\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 99

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:50 - 7,188.480 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:50 - 7,188.480 PPD











Description @ Stanford: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...banned?p=10689

It would be good to see this added to the database







.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I posted a thread about it.

I won't add it to the Database until it's been sorted out (read the thread, and you'll see they've been recalled).


----------



## denis6902

im so lucky i dont need to buy a GTX470, my 260 still scoring 10K PPD! HURRAY!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

"Sub" Looking over new cards for next [email protected] farm rig









Chuck D...Fold on...


----------



## ridin8ude

Few comments:
I'm running 2x GTX470's in SLI. I can clock one of them slightly higher without that horrible whine noise. Here are the differences both @ 300 frames observed:
GTX 470 @ 700Mhz, 1400 Shader, 1700 RAM 13536PPD on 10632
GTX 470 @ 750Mhz, 1500 Shader, 1750 RAM 14644PPD on 10632

I've only input the higher avg into the spreadsheet. These are watercooled and I can crank them up higher but the whining is so bad I can't stand it...

Also noticed that switching from GPU2 to GPU3 on my ATI 5870 has generally increased the PPD by a few hundred points across the board.


----------



## Baldy

Just added my GTS 250 results. Added it in for precaution since I do not know how much longer she'll be folding for me, might be selling it away to raise funds.


----------



## Grimuri

Added my GTS 250 results using the submission form.

How would I add my ATI 4650 results?


----------



## zodac

There is an ATi form in the OP too.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

youll have an update from me in the next few days cause im on 10.9 now


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Any plans for adding the 912 and 925 pt WU's into the list Z?


----------



## zodac

Crap, yes, definitely. Going out now, but when I'm back, that's the first thing I'll do.

Someone post after this, so it shows up in my UserCP.


----------



## Grimuri

Added my ATI 4650 (AGP) data to the ATI spreadsheet. Hitting 1300ppd on 384pt WU's with environmental variables set to proper values.

Supposedly nVidia G92 based cards (8800/9800/GTS250) are getting a 2000ppd boost using the GPU3 client and the following flags (-forcegpu nvidia_fermi -advmethods). I'll start up a GPU3 client on the GTS250 to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## zodac

Spreadsheet has been updated with 912/925pt WUs.

Won't add the other ones until they start to be released a bit more frequently.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Can you edit my 460 entries?

First one should be at 1850 shaders on 285.96 drivers on Win7.
912=15.8k
925=16k

Second should be at 1750 shaders and same drivers/OS
912=15k
925=15.1k

Might want to remove the 611 entries since those aren't valid for the shader clocks now.


----------



## zodac

"Do this zodac, do that zodac". *_sigh*_


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

That's what they pay you the big OCN money for.


----------



## zodac

True, true...


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridin8ude* 
I can crank them up higher but the whining is so bad I can't stand it...

If you're talking about a REALLY high-frequency squeal, it's called "cap whine." Take you're water blocks off the cards, and paint around the base of all the capacitors with some clear nail polish. It's non-conductive and it greatly reduces/totally eliminates capacitor whining.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Work just a little will not hurt J/K a lot does the body good









Chuck D Fold on...


----------



## CTRLurself

And sorry I haven't been folding for a while, my GPU's memory is going out so it'll randomly display artifacts while folding, but go back to normal during normal use. Luckily I bought it at Best Buy, so I can go in and exchange it for free and get store credit for what I paid for it towards a new card.


----------



## zodac

Ok, added the 4 new WUs... also changed the colour of the main band on both sheets to appease the fanboys (and because grey was looking pretty bland).









*EDIT:* OP has also been updated a bit to make things cleaner.


----------



## denis6902

as per usual, good work zodac!


----------



## zodac

Thanks.


----------



## Hardcore Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grimuri* 
Supposedly nVidia G92 based cards (8800/9800/GTS250) are getting a 2000ppd boost using the GPU3 client and the following flags (-forcegpu nvidia_fermi -advmethods). I'll start up a GPU3 client on the GTS250 to see if it makes a difference.

Hi,
There maybe mistake in sended to Stanford results.








Mr. Vijay Pande asks all do not use flag -forcegpu nvidia_fermi for non-fermi boards, it may corrupt whole results of all participants for this particular projects.
Please, do not fill the numbers for fermi-only WUs on non-fermi boards, or fill with red "Fermi-only".
Original threads is here:
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.ph...16011&start=30
Thanks.


----------



## zodac

Yes, we have announced that those flags are no longer allowed. Thanks.


----------



## Velathawen

Asus GTX 460 DirectCu
Voltage:1.087v
Shader: 1860
PPD on 611: 11,500 (rounded up from 11,476.2)
925: 15,700 (rounded up from 15,670.6)
Drivers: 258.96
OS: Win 7 Home Premium 64
Fan speed: 100%
Ambient: 24.4C
Folding temps: 60C

I don't think we have permission to add our own entries anymore right? Thx as always ^_^


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Can you edit my 460 entries?

First one should be at 1850 shaders on 285.96 drivers on Win7.
912=15.8k
925=16k

Second should be at 1750 shaders and same drivers/OS
912=15k
925=15.1k

Might want to remove the 611 entries since those aren't valid for the shader clocks now.









How'd you get the higher point WO for your [email protected]? My 460 only ever seems to get the 611 one. I figured checking that box in the configuration settings for allowing larger work assignments is what was needed but I don't think it does anything, lol.


----------



## zodac

Add the -advmethods flag. They're all public WUs now, but -advmethods should raise your odds a bit.

And yeah, 'larger work assignments' seems a bit redundant now. Pretty sure it's useless.









*EDIT:* Stats added Velathawen. Thanks.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Add the -advmethods flag. They're all public WUs now, but -advmethods should raise your odds a bit.

And yeah, 'larger work assignments' seems a bit redundant now. Pretty sure it's useless.









*EDIT:* Stats added Velathawen. Thanks.









You mean under "additional client parameters"?


----------



## zodac

Yes, that'll do fine.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yes, that'll do fine.









Cool thanks.


----------



## nolonger

Just installed HFM to add a submission for my GTX 480.


----------



## zodac

Fahmon is fine for GPU client, since there are no bonuses. HFM is only necessary for SMP PPD.


----------



## Fossil

Nice, just got my first larger WO. Now I should be able to pump out a little more PPD.


----------



## nolonger

Meh I like HFM plus if I do start SMP folding when I buy my i7 I'll need it.


----------



## staryoshi

Updated with my results. Without tweaking or anything fancy, if there's tweaking to be had, I'm hitting 15100 @ 800/1600/xxxx. Not bad imo.


----------



## Freakn

Anyone got any GTS450 results as yet?

Like to know how they compare to GTS250


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Anyone got any GTS450 results as yet?

Like to know how they compare to GTS250

I'll have some tomorrow night.


----------



## Freakn

Sounds great


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Anyone got any GTS450 results as yet?

Like to know how they compare to GTS250


Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I'll have some tomorrow night.

Request update please. I'm considering getting a GTS 450 for a dedicated folding card, and would like to know how it performs. Thanks.


----------



## staryoshi

GTS 450 does 12700 for me as a dedicated folder using the 925 WUs. It's at factory clocks (slight factory OC @ 822Mhz core).

It only did ~6600 PPD using standard GPU3 WUs... make sure to add -advmethods for great success!

It's amazing. That's more points than my stock GTX 460/470 pull... -_-

And I found out why! (See attachment for lolz) EVGA, you rapscallions.


----------



## CTRLurself

Good news, my first 470 arrived today (only cost $180) and my second one will get ordered in two weeks.

Back to folding.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
GTS 450 does 12700 for me as a dedicated folder using the 925 WUs. It's at factory clocks (slight factory OC @ 822Mhz core).

It only did ~6600 PPD using standard GPU3 WUs... make sure to add -advmethods for great success!

It's amazing. That's more points than my stock GTX 460/470 pull... -_-

And I found out why! (See attachment for lolz) EVGA, you rapscallions.

I'm now 100% sure that I'll get a gts450, maybe 2


----------



## CTRLurself

Working on a fun project for PPD scaling vs shader clock on my new GTX470 so we can get some good, consistent, evenly distributed data for the card... and I want to know the MHz/PPD ratio on a fixed system.


----------



## staryoshi

Updated my results.

GTS 450 @ 822/1645 = 12700 PPD
GTS 450 @ 925/1850 = 14100 PPD








Have not tested its limits yet.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats awesome staryoshi, I just ordered 2 evga gts450 superclocked cards, will be awesome to have em both at 14k


----------



## Fantasysage

Added another 280 post







can never have enough


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Thats awesome staryoshi, I just ordered 2 evga gts450 superclocked cards, will be awesome to have em both at 14k










Grats! I love mine, when I have the resources I'm going to build a rig with two GTS450 folding 24/7


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Grats! I love mine, when I have the resources I'm going to build a rig with two GTS450 folding 24/7










Thats exactly what I'm doing, 2 450's and an i7. 7 cores for bigadv and 1 core for gpu3


----------



## [CyGnus]

Fermis steal a lot PPD from SMP my X6 toke a hit of 5k







by adding the second fermi (GTS450) though i have more cause the card is giving me 15k.... will have to find a way to set afinitty to the SMP and GPU3 since prifinitty2 does not work maybe WinAFC will


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Fermis steal a lot PPD from SMP my X6 toke a hit of 5k







by adding the second fermi (GTS450) though i have more cause the card is giving me 15k.... will have to find a way to set afinitty to the SMP and GPU3 since prifinitty2 does not work maybe WinAFC will

That's not because it's a fermi, it's because you've got an AMD. I did CPU folding, got ~15k ppd, adding gpu folding and got 14k ppd on cpu and 10k ppd on my 285 (gpu folding used about 4-6% of my cpu) on lowest priority. My Fermi uses maybe 3-5% of my CPU while folding and that's with it's priority set to "slightly higher" because I don't leave my computer on enough to do SMP anymore... and my Fermi get's 13k PPD with almost no CPU usage.

Best of luck squeezing out more points though.


----------



## [CyGnus]

So AMD sucks at folding with GPU's will take a look at some i7's maybe change this again... lol


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
So AMD sucks at folding with GPU's will take a look at some i7's maybe change this again... lol

The next GPU3 client is set to change that. (Hopefully)
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...niversary.html


----------



## zodac

That will (hopefully) apply to ATi GPUs. Cy's problem is the impact of the new Fermi WUs on AMD CPUs.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I took a 3-5k impact on the cpu with 2 fermi's too. And thats an intel so it goes for both.
The problem is that 2 gpu3 clients with fermi's will use 10% cpu power. A few % for windows and you are using more than one core.

I'll try to cut down as much windows usage as possible to get the cpu at the full 7 cores doing bigadv and the gpu's at full power too.


----------



## franz

Updating my GTX 465 results with new WUs:

912 WU:
1400MHz 12900
1500MHz: 13800
1600MHz: 14600

925WU
1400MHz: 14000
1500MHz: 14800
1600MHz: 15700


----------



## CTRLurself

Alright, been having fun with MSI Afterburner and excel. I've clocked my card on 912 and 925pt WU's at 8 different clock speeds while my computer was idle. I got almost no 611pt WUs so I didn't include them in the graph.

Interestingly enough for both the 925 and 912 WUs, along with the few 611's that I got all increased pretty linearly with shader clocks (as we should expect). I didn't include the 611 WU with the averages because I didn't have a sufficient number of points to draw an accurate line.









And with the math all done for you, I get 9.3668 points per 1 MHz shader clock increase. this is in an i7 computer, running a GTX470 on the latest drivers, with nothing else running on the computer except for HFM, so this is about as ideal of performance as possible.


----------



## Trigunflame

Am I alone in finding that an increased memory OC offers little to no performance improvement for folding?

I've been keeping my memory clocks @ stock, I didn't see any change whatsoever; even when going from 1900 to 2100.


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trigunflame* 
Am I alone in finding that an increased memory OC offers little to no performance improvement for folding?

I've been keeping my memory clocks @ stock, I didn't see any change whatsoever; even when going from 1900 to 2100.

yeah folding on GPU's just barely touches the memory. No need to OC that unless you game on it too.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trigunflame* 
Am I alone in finding that an increased memory OC offers little to no performance improvement for folding?

I've been keeping my memory clocks @ stock, I didn't see any change whatsoever; even when going from 1900 to 2100.

You are not alone. GPU2 folding uses little GPU Ram (even less with GPU3) so memory OC has little or no affect on PPD. Leave it at stock and be happy.


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:


Originally Posted by **the_beast** 
yeah folding on GPU's just barely touches the memory. No need to OC that unless you game on it too.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
You are not alone. GPU2 folding uses little GPU Ram (even less with GPU3) so memory OC has little or no affect on PPD. Leave it at stock and be happy.









Yeah, figures. I keep it @ 2000 for gaming and the like, but recently dropped it down for when folding being that I can hit a higher GPU/Shader Clock @ the same voltage (900/1900 @ 1.1 as opposed to 850/2000 @ 1.1).


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trigunflame* 
Yeah, figures. I keep it @ 2000 for gaming and the like, but recently dropped it down for when folding being that I can hit a higher GPU/Shader Clock @ the same voltage (900/1900 @ 1.1 as opposed to 850/2000 @ 1.1).

Check out MSI Afterburner (if you haven't already). I bumped my PNY card up to 1V from 0.975 and got an extra 100MHz shader clock boost.

Also, on the memory front, I'm using 200MB of graphics memory right now midway through a 611WU. This is the same reason why there is practically no penalty for PPD if you plug a full x16 GPU into an x1 slot on your motherboard.


----------



## Baldy

Added info for the GTX 260.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Hope my GTX 280M details could be any help


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


Hope my GTX 280M details could be any help










All data is good data... as long as it's accurate.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]* 
All data is good data... as long as it's accurate.

yea ofcourse its accurate


----------



## Freakn

ECS GTS 450 1GB
W7 x86
260.89
1851mhz

912=14000
925=14200


----------



## lawrencendlw

GPU Type:nVidia
Model:eVGA GTX 480 SC
Driver:260.89
OS:Win 7 64
Shader (MHz): 1770Mhz (bumped up to 1780 after posting in the spreadsheet, going to try for more since temps are in the 60's at full load w/ stock cooler)

Benchmarks:
912pt: 17908.4
925pt: 18163.6
611pt: 17373.9


----------



## spice003

i think its safe to say that gts 450 is the best folding card, 14k PPD for $100(open box) thats


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I want to build a couple of cheap AMD rigs (With nice motherboards) and do 3 or 4 GTS 450's in each of them. That would put me well over 100k PPD with my current setup included. So 8 GTS 450's, 1 eVGA GTX 480 (plan on getting another as soon as tax time come around) (OC'd to 900/1800/1975 @ 1.138v on the stock reference cooler), a MSI 260 GTX Twin Frozr (which I might be replacing with a GTX 460), and a Core i7-930 OC'd to 4.1GHz (will be more when I get this rig on water). Anyone keeping a running total of a guesstimate of how much PPD I would make with that? The 8 GTS 450's alone would be 112,000 PPD and then my close to 35k PPD on top of that and then the 460's PPD (which I hear is around 16k-17k PPD) that would be a huge increase and I could make 1st in no time lol. Now I just need to sneak all of those parts past my wife lol...


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have since Overclocked even more to get my Shaders to 1810 and now my 611's are at 18,203.6 PPD. I do not know what my 912's and 925's get yet as there aren't any to be had at the time being but as soon as I do get them then I will make another post updating the info. Can someone please update this info in the Spreadsheet and also take the 64 off of my OS so that it only uses a single line instead of taking up and extra line please? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Baldy

Eh Z, can you please change the shader info on my GTX 260 entry from "1912MHz" to "1512MHz". Made a mistake there, and I just realized it after looking through some old screenies.

Thanks!


----------



## lawrencendlw

That would have been one hell of an OC huh lol. Mine is close at least =D


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


GPU Type:nVidia
Model:eVGA GTX 480 SC
Driver:260.89
OS:Win 7 64
Shader (MHz): 1770Mhz (bumped up to 1780 after posting in the spreadsheet, going to try for more since temps are in the 60's at full load w/ stock cooler)

Benchmarks:
912pt: 17908.4
925pt: 18163.6
611pt: 17373.9


There *is* a form for this.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Eh Z, can you please change the shader info on my GTX 260 entry from "1912MHz" to "1512MHz". Made a mistake there, and I just realized it after looking through some old screenies.

Thanks!


Will do.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I filled the form out first but as I saw everyone else also posting that format too, I did the same.


----------



## spice003

update:

GTX 460 
Win7 64bit
shader: 1800 
driver: 260.99

925: 15.9k pdd


----------



## zodac

Updated.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


The next GPU3 client is set to change that. (Hopefully)
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...niversary.html


How can I calculate my PPD?
No way to change the situation atm?

For a long time [email protected] seems not to need more power from radeon users, and now it seems a waste of time/gpu using the actual slow wu/client









Radeon [email protected]/1175MHz.


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Updated.











uh, you messed up, you added another 11500ppd to my name with 1800 shader.

i get 15.9k ppd [email protected] 1800 shader


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


uh, you messed up, you added another 11500ppd to my name with 1800 shader.

i get 15.9k ppd [email protected] 1800 shader


That's odd... I remember putting in the right info the first time around...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Sorry for messing up your SS z...


----------



## zodac

Only thing you mess up is your Dutch one. And I sort that out anyway.









(By the way, tell Masterfire to join the Foldathon spreadsheet, so he's signed up for next month.







)


----------



## spice003

almost done







, the driver i'm using is 260.99, thanx for updating it.


----------



## zodac

I'm serious... I know I typed that out when you posted... why did it just ignore me and put your old numbers in?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'll send him a pm z








And I never messed up the Dutch one...


----------



## zodac

Oh... maybe I messed it to annoy you then...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## lawrencendlw

Now that sounds like something the Z that I know would do


----------



## zodac

Yeah... gotta test these Dutchies out.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

It still works though, added some extra info and its still working. Even updated the whole thing without a problem


----------



## zodac

I might be able to get it to reference to the main spreadsheet, and just update automatically too.

Will work on it when I get soem tiem next week.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Project ID: 10928
Core: OPENMMGPU
Credit: 925
Frames: 100

Name: GTS450 1st rig
Path: C:\\Users\\Bastiaan\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected] e-gpu1\\
Number of Frames Observed: 300

Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:52 - 15,369.2 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:53 - 15,079.2 PPD

This goes for all the 925 units for the gts450.

EVGA GTS450 SuperClocked 925core 1850shaders 1900ram.
Drivers: 260.89 with win7 64 bit.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well all 925 units for YOUR GTS 450 at the clock speeds that you have yours set too lol... Leave it to a dutchman to think that because his GTS 450 does so many points per day that ALL GTS 450 will only do so many PPD lol...


----------



## denis6902

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat GTS 450 doing 15kPPD???
dude thats crazy, i think i have been missing out this thread for some days now









I wonder when the dual GTX 460 comes out it should be doing at least 22K ppd









Thats crazy, almost doing the GTX 295 points with much less watts, crazy!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Well all 925 units for YOUR GTS 450 at the clock speeds that you have yours set too lol... Leave it to a dutchman to think that because his GTS 450 does so many points per day that ALL GTS 450 will only do so many PPD lol...

You got me wrong mate, I'm talking about my cards like that.
The GTS, the GTX and so on








I never meant it like every GTS will do that kind of points









Quote:


Originally Posted by *denis6902* 
whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat GTS 450 doing 15kPPD???
dude thats crazy, i think i have been missing out this thread for some days now









I wonder when the dual GTX 460 comes out it should be doing at least 22K ppd









Thats crazy, almost doing the GTX 295 points with much less watts, crazy!

Yep, its doing 15kppd








And 2 gtx460's are doing 28-30k combined on 9xx units. A gtx275 at the same clocks as a 295 will do 50% of the points. So 2 gtx275's will do the same as a 295, at least thats what I had in my situation. I hope that the dual 460 will do at least 28k on 9xx units, otherwise I'll stick with the cooler and low watt 450's


----------



## lawrencendlw

I know but you know me well enough by now to know that I wake up in the morning just to give you $hit =D


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yep, and I dont have a single problem with it. I'll just act like you made a mistake and move on


----------



## lawrencendlw

lol That's the only reason that I do it lol...


----------



## CTRLurself

Woo! Just broke 500,000pts total - and I have a GTS450 coming in the mail in the next week to reach 1 million that much faster.


----------



## Siigari

I found an interesting snag. I'll paste the details of the two nvidia projects I'm working on... I think.

Project ID: 11179
Core: OPENMMGPU
Credit: 1352
Frames: 100

Name: PNY GTX 260 core 216
Path: C:\\Users\\Riot\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
Number of Frames Observed: 240

Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:40 - 7,300.8 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:43 - 7,166.4 PPD
Cur. Time / Frame : 00:02:43 - 7,166.4 PPD
R3F. Time / Frame : 00:02:44 - 7,122.7 PPD
All Time / Frame : 00:02:48 - 6,953.1 PPD
Eff. Time / Frame : 00:02:49 - 6,912.0 PPD

Project ID: 10112
Core: GROGPU2
Credit: 494
Frames: 100

Name: PNY GTX 260 core 216
Path: C:\\Users\\Riot\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\
Number of Frames Observed: 300

Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:55 - 7,760.3 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:56 - 7,621.7 PPD

Shader clock: 1512MHz. GTX 260 core 216. Drivers 260.99. Win Vista 32-bit.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Eh Z, can you please change the shader info on my GTX 260 entry from "1912MHz" to "1512MHz". Made a mistake there, and I just realized it after looking through some old screenies.

Thanks!


Will do.










Eh Z, you still haven't made the change yet. Just realized after someone sent me a PM, asking me how I got my shader clock up to 1912.


----------



## zodac

Right, *now* it's done.

As for the other replies, I've got to add the new WUs in, I know. Will get to it when I get a chance.


----------



## tismon

Didn't see a 9500GT up there (probably for a good reason), but I'm debating on a Galaxy for $30 vs a $20 Zotac 9600GSO. Any thoughts?


----------



## zodac

9600gso.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

If I can get this thing running I will give some stats on the GTS450 under XPPro.

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I dont like the new units, -20kppd just because of them








Why stanford, why?

Anyways, getting about 10.5kppd on a p6800 with 875mhz on a 460...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tismon* 
Didn't see a 9500GT up there (probably for a good reason), but I'm debating on a Galaxy for $30 vs a $20 Zotac 9600GSO. Any thoughts?

I'd take the 9600GSO.


----------



## zodac

Ok... so what WUs are missing from the DB? Here's what I'm about to add:

451pt
494pt
1298pt
7202pt

Am I missing any? I don't *think* I am, but I've not been paying much attention to GPU WUs of late.


----------



## zodac

Right, those were the 4 I added anyway. DB should be up to date now.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Cool


----------



## SniperXX

I want to see what the GTX 460s do on these new work units. I am stuck trying to figure out if I should stick with my GTS 450s or go with 460s. :/


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
I want to see what the GTX 460s do on these new work units. I am stuck trying to figure out if I should stick with my GTS 450s or go with 460s. :/

My 460's are doing 10-11kppd on the 6800 units at 875mhz core.
You can see some information here: http://bastiaannl.yourfreehosting.net/HFM/summary.html

Dont look at the 460 clocks there, I downclocked them a bit for problems, not enoug airflow around the gpu's


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
My 460's are doing 10-11kppd on the 6800 units at 875mhz core.
You can see some information here: http://bastiaannl.yourfreehosting.net/HFM/summary.html

Dont look at the 460 clocks there, I downclocked them a bit for problems, not enoug airflow around the gpu's









Thanks. Now to decide if 3k is work ~30-40 more per card. Why cant building folding rigs be simpler? lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
Thanks. Now to decide if 3k is work ~30-40 more per card. Why cant building folding rigs be simpler? lol

Do you care about the power draw? I would go for 450's cause they are really efficient. If you want to play a few games you could go for the 460, get the 1gb version


----------



## lawrencendlw

Screw it, Just get the 580's since they are only 6% more powerful than the 480's lol. I am thinking about doing the step up since the 580 step up is $499 and I payed $509 for my 480. So basically all I would have to pay is for the shipping which is like $7. Still waiting to see if it is worth it, folding wise, to do the upgrade. Anyone know how well the 580's do folding wise?


----------



## digital0ne

*EVGA 8800GTS 640MB DDR3 320bit*

Drivers 260.99
OS Win 7 64 Enterprise
Shader Clock 1687MHz
353pt - 5258 PPD
450pt - 4628 PPD
494pt - 4225 PPD
587pt - 5071 PPD
783pt - 5125 PPD
787pt - 4503 PPD
*EVGA 9800GT 512MB DDR3 256bit*

Drivers 260.99
OS Win 7 64 Enterprise
Shader Clock 1781MHz
353pt - 4552 PPD
450pt - 4180 PPD
494pt - 3470 PPD
587pt - 4448 PPD
783pt - 4364 PPD
787pt - 3999 PPD
*EVGA GTX480 1536MB DDR5 384bit*

Drivers 260.89
OS Win 7 64 Enterprise
Shader Clock 1550MHz
912pt - 16416 PPD
925pt - 15670 PPD
1298pt - 15362 PPD
*Zotac GTX460 768MB DDR5 192bit*

Drivers 260.89
OS Win 7 64 Enterprise
Shader Clock 1600MHz
1298pt - 9585 PPD


----------



## zodac

_*cough*_

Link to form in main post.

_*cough*_


----------



## digital0ne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
_*cough*_

Link to form in main post.

_*cough*_


----------



## kz26

GTX 460
Win 7 x64
260.99
Core: 800
Shaders: 1600
Mem: 1900

1298pt WU average: 10579.9 PPD


----------



## CTRLurself

Just thought I should contribute a fun little tidbit, the FX380 cannot fold at all. The FAH GPU client says it cannot find a compatible graphics card even though 7 are present.

I didn't know how to submit that in the form... also officially the first person to submit data on a Quadro card, woot.


----------



## zodac

Have you tried using the -forcegpu nvidia_g80 flag?

Also, the "nVidia" text in green, at the top of the OP is the link to the form.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Have you tried using the -forcegpu nvidia_g80 flag?

Also, the "nVidia" text in green, at the top of the OP is the link to the form.

I forgot to try the nvidia_g50 flag but i did -forcegpu to make sure they were being recognized as active cards. And I know about the form, I just didn't know how you'd want me to convey that the card would not fold at all.

Also, this is the card: http://www3.pny.com/NVIDIA-Quadro-FX-380-P2798C365.aspx I was surprised it wouldn't fold, but as it turns out, according to PNY (the only people that make that card) it doesn't support CUDA at all.


----------



## zodac

Hmm... I guess I'll go add a section for cards that can't Fold...

*EDIT:* Guess I won't; can't access GDocs right now.


----------



## Serge MxS

Here my first contribution to the database:

GPU Type:nVidia
Model:MSI [email protected]
Driver:260.99
OS:XP 32
Shader (MHz): 1820Mhz

Benchmarks:
1298pt: 9050ppd
------------------------
GPU Type:nVidia
Model:ASUS [email protected]
Driver:260.99
OS:XP 32
Shader (MHz): 1508Mhz

Benchmarks:
783pt: 2940ppd


----------



## zodac

I would normally tell you there is a form for entries in the main post... But since it's your first post, I'll let it slide and enter them myself.

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Serge MxS

Ok. I'll follow
10x


----------



## denis6902

GPU Type:nVidia
Model:BFG GTX 260 H2OC
Driver:260.99
OS:XP Win 7 x64
Shader (MHz): 1635Mhz

Benchmarks:
353pt: 9200 PPD
450pt: 10K PPD
587pt: 9600 PPD
787pt: 9400 PPD

Form entry re-sent!


----------



## zodac

Updated.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Sure I'll bite:

EVGA GTX 580SC
Win 7
1,600mhz Shaders
Driver 263.09

1.298pt (Project 6800): 5,800 PPD

Notes: Completely stock settings. Second GPU wouldn't boot and beeped incessantly so it's being RMA'd









Filled out the form. Been getting nothing but 6800 WUs though.


----------



## staryoshi

Updated with GTX570 PPD on 1298pt WUs:

1464Mhz Shader - 14756
1650Mhz Shader - 16021
1800Mhz Shader - 17523


----------



## omega17

There's some 1348pt GPU3 WU's not on the list, I'm getting a slight PPD increase on my 450's with them, up to just OVER 9000!! now. I've never said that over-used over-hyped meme before, but it is strangely appropriate


----------



## zodac

1348s? P6808/6806?


----------



## omega17

yeah, P6806s. Don't tell me they're there and I'm going blind


----------



## zodac

Nah, they're not. But I knew they were coming out of beta soon.

Just means more work for me. And I dun like work.


----------



## omega17

Looks like they've definitely been let out into the wild, they're on all my 450's now

How 'bout you update the database, and I'll upload some stats?







win win


----------



## zodac

New WU entered. Updating posted stats now.

DB up to date. Sleeping now.


----------



## CravinR1

Here are a few wu's (some you already have entered)

8800 GTS 512 g92 = Core 756 Memory 1053 Shader 1890
8800 GTS 320 g80 = Core 648 Memory 900 Shader 1620
-Driver 260.99 in Win 7 x64 Pro

5770 1 gig = Core 943 Memory 1375
-Driver = 10.13 in Win 7 x64 Pro


----------



## zodac

You know you can change the HFM Unit History to only show a certain client? SoO you can seperate SMP and GPU?










Will enter them when I get a chance.


----------



## CravinR1

........... its one smp wu lol the rest are gpu


----------



## zodac

Oh, I know. This time.

Just for future entries, and for anyone else reading.


----------



## CravinR1

I thought you'd want the info.

Especially the 5770 since not alot of ATI records on your database (for good reason as can be seen in the pic)

A 3-4 yo g80 destroys the r700 in folding


----------



## zodac

Oh, I do. And I'm gonna add it as soon as I've got some free time. Was just saying.


----------



## srafig4

it's good for [email protected] computing
i will try @ my GTX 460


----------



## Freakn

New data entered


----------



## koven

P6806 on a 930core GTX 570 SC

Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:56 - 20,797.7 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:01 - 19,093.0 PPD
Cur. Time / Frame : 00:01:02 - 18,785.0 PPD
R3F. Time / Frame : 00:01:01 - 19,093.0 PPD
All Time / Frame : 00:01:00 - 19,411.2 PPD
Eff. Time / Frame : 00:01:01 - 19,093.0 PPD


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Submitted stats on my 5830 running the GPU2 client. How long before my stats show up in the spreadsheet?


----------



## zodac

Gonna go update now; should be up in 5 mins, then GDocs takes 5 mins to update. So within the next 10 mins.


----------



## CTRLurself

Back to folding on both GPUs, been busy with several post-christmas upgrades to my sig rig. Check the screen shot with my new hardware being put through it's paces.

VM of Ubuntu 10.10, FireFox, Excel, converting ~50 hours of video to *.wmv from various formats, ripping 2 movies (one to MKV, one to AVI), and both GPU folding clients running full tilt again. I may have to throw in an SMP folder to actually stress this CPU at all - I LOVE INTEL!!!


----------



## denis6902

hey bois, would anyone know the estimates average PPD of a 9500GT 1GB version? Im trying to help a friend but i dint find the 9500GT on the database.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Not that much, maybe 1-2K?


----------



## denis6902

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Not that much, maybe 1-2K?


cheer bro!


----------



## BKsMassive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11876080*
> P6806 on a 930core GTX 570 SC
> 
> Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:56 - 20,797.7 PPD
> Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:01 - 19,093.0 PPD
> Cur. Time / Frame : 00:01:02 - 18,785.0 PPD
> R3F. Time / Frame : 00:01:01 - 19,093.0 PPD
> All Time / Frame : 00:01:00 - 19,411.2 PPD
> Eff. Time / Frame : 00:01:01 - 19,093.0 PPD


GTX570's pull in 20K?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKsMassive;12069636*
> GTX570's pull in 20K?


I assume he is on water, if not that is a very nice GPU. The 580s tend to do 20kish PPD.


----------



## koven

that's 930mhz 1.1v on stock cooler

haven't installed my ek block yet still waiting for some other parts to come in

there's an issue with 5xx PPD, some are low, some are high










i'm not the only one, i've seen on other forums that many people are experiencing the same issue

most 570's are getting 13-16k ppd, there's a smaller % that are getting 16-19k ppd

this is with the same clocks, drivers, project, etc.


----------



## Outcasst

Need to update the projects. Ones that I don't see on the list:

6801 - 1348 Points
6805 - 1280 Points


----------



## zodac

Yes they are.









Credit values are, Project values aren't.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Does anyone have PPD numbers on the new 560 Ti's?

I am curious how it compares to 570's in terms of the PPD.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Does anyone have PPD numbers on the new 560 Ti's?

I am curious how it compares to 570's in terms of the PPD.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*












Nice, is that with all cards at their reference clocks or are some of those factory OC'd models?


----------



## koven

pretty sure it's stock/reference clocks

probably 16k at max OC


----------



## Joshwaa

I have an issue. I had one GTX570 in my comp and it put out 16,500 to 17,100 a day. I put in a secong GTX570 and it now gets 16,500 to 17,200 ppd, and my first card's points droped to 14,100 to 14,900ppd. What gives? Any Ideas. I have SLI turned off.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joshwaa*


I have an issue. I had one GTX570 in my comp and it put out 16,500 to 17,100 a day. I put in a secong GTX570 and it now gets 16,500 to 17,200 ppd, and my first card's points droped to 14,100 to 14,900ppd. What gives? Any Ideas. I have SLI turned off.


Go into the configuration on the lower ppd client, go to the advanced tab and set CPU priority to "Slightly Higher"


----------



## Joshwaa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


Go into the configuration on the lower ppd client, go to the advanced tab and set CPU priority to "Slightly Higher"


It had no effect..


----------



## stu.

Are you using 100% of your CPU?

Granted, I'm running SLI, but I have noticed that my GPU 1 (connected to monitor) is consistently lower than my GPU 2.


----------



## cosmok

Getting 17,650 ppd on my GTX570 at 842 MHz on 266.66


----------



## Joshwaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.;12295332*
> Are you using 100% of your CPU?
> 
> Granted, I'm running SLI, but I have noticed that my GPU 1 (connected to monitor) is consistently lower than my GPU 2.


Weather I use 100% of the cpu or not.. Same thing.


----------



## koven

try -smp 7 on the cpu


----------



## lizardtastegood

If that doesnt work you could also try this.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/433900-how-use-setpriority.html


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

GTX 460 768mb

WU-Shader-PPD
1298 1751 11,328 PPD
1280 1751 11,891 PPD


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Has anyone got a GT210 card to fold using any client at all?

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh;12388355*
> Has anyone got a GT210 card to fold using any client at all?
> 
> Chuck D
> Fold on...


Yes, I used the GPU3 client and it gave me GPU2 units.
800 ppd

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3;12388383*
> Yes, I used the GPU3 client and it gave me GPU2 units.
> 800 ppd
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk


Thanks will try that now. Figured the new chipset should give a few PPD's

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Got it going mmwwwhhhaaaahaaaa. More PPD's and next....

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## matroska

I'm getting 2080 PPD with my HD4850 @ stock settings. i saw that even a 4830 is able to to do a little more points per day that my card. I'm currently folding with the atlhon II X2 and the 4850 at the same time, and i know that the CPU client looses about 800PPD by turning the GPU client on, but i can see no real changes when only the GPU is folding...
what do you guys think?

this is the manufaturer's link to it:
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=3BzSFWNkHEd79aYe

my card isn't a great overclocker too


----------



## jach11

bump
GREAT INFO!


----------



## Obakemono

FYI got a GT440 folding the 6800 WU and getting 4962 ish PPD. Little bugger is pretty nice! Updated the spreadsheet as well.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Getting 15K+ PPD on each GTX460 on the P10937 and P10974 WU (925)


----------



## xxlawman87xx

8890 at 1780 shades on GTS 450....still ocing


----------



## z0so

need moar entries


----------



## Stef42

Does the spreadsheet need to be manually edited? I've done an entry but my graphics card is in between other types, I did check for the correct name...


----------



## zodac

All entries go to the bottom of the sheet... one of us needs to go re-order them all.

_*looks around*_
_*sees no other Editor*_

Guess that means it's *my* job...


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12983620*
> All entries go to the bottom of the sheet... one of us needs to go re-order them all.
> 
> _*looks around*_
> _*sees no other Editor*_
> 
> Guess that means it's *my* job...


What would OCN do without you ZODAC? I think the folding section would crumble like Roman Empire...


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx;12983817*
> What would OCN do without you ZODAC? I think the folding section would crumble like Roman Empire...


But who here plays the fiddle?


----------



## CTRLurself

Well, there appears to be a new king for ppd/$ out.









I'll be ordering two or three for Candescere, and of course report back with results.


----------



## sLowEnd

baump


----------



## BWG

I input mine in there, but I have a 460 SE. I do not see any of these cards on the list.

Using sig rig clocks, Project 6806 and after completing 5 WU's my average is 12,799 PPD

EDIT: I see it at the bottom now


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


All entries go to the bottom of the sheet... one of us needs to go re-order them all.

_*looks around*_
_*sees no other Editor*_

Guess that means it's *my* job...


Anything I can do to help?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Asus GTX 580 Direct Cu II
2020 shader clock
266.58 WHQL
Win7
21,312 PPD


----------



## franz

Updated info for GTX 560 Ti at 1800 and 1900MHz shader. Added new info for 2000MHz shader.


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13621922*
> Asus GTX 580 Direct Cu II
> 2020 shader clock
> 266.58 WHQL
> Win7
> 21,312 PPD


Wish i were running 4 of them


----------



## jagz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy*


Wish i were running 4 of them










Cause 4 GTX 460's is clearly not enough!!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeSVTguy;13629934*
> Wish i were running 4 of them


Because the 3 that are here and the gtx 460 clearly aren't enough


----------



## Cyrious

*dunno if im doing this right or not*

XFX 8500GT
1566mhz shader clock
win7 64-bit
1100 PPD @ ~4:40 a frame

PNY 8600GT
same as the 8500
same as the 8500
2000 PPD @ ~2:30 a frame


----------



## jagz

PPD looks right, My old 8600 GTS would fail most Wu's, but when it did work, around 1700ppd.


----------



## shinigamibob

Suggestion towards the spreadsheet on the OP: Someone with editing rights on the spreadsheet should freeze the first row so that it stays even when you scroll. It'd make it easier for people to reference numbers that are lower down if the first headings row followed them down, instead of having to keep scrolling up and down.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious;13668049*
> *dunno if im doing this right or not*
> 
> XFX 8500GT
> 1566mhz shader clock
> win7 64-bit
> 1100 PPD @ ~4:40 a frame
> 
> PNY 8600GT
> same as the 8500
> same as the 8500
> 2000 PPD @ ~2:30 a frame


There's a form in the OP to enter your info.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13668168*
> Suggestion towards the spreadsheet on the OP: Someone with editing rights on the spreadsheet should freeze the first row so that it stays even when you scroll. It'd make it easier for people to reference numbers that are lower down if the first headings row followed them down, instead of having to keep scrolling up and down.


It's enabled, but doesn't translate to embeded spreadsheets.


----------



## jagz

I'd like to submit my PPD on my single 6950 2gb but on the submit form I can't tell what point project I'm in.

Currently getting 7567 pts on project 11294.

For almost $300 I really expected better though, Why do Radeon's suck at folding?


----------



## zodac

If it's Core11, it will be 511pts usually.

If it's Core16, it'll be 1,835pts, but you'll need to use this form:
https://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&formkey=dHczN0pKWmFwc01VWXlRdi1xdHJCWlE6MQ#gid=0


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13678089*
> If it's Core11, it will be 511pts usually.
> 
> If it's Core16, it'll be 1,835pts, but you'll need to use this form:
> https://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&formkey=dHczN0pKWmFwc01VWXlRdi1xdHJCWlE6MQ#gid=0


Thanks, Submitted.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jagz*


Why do Radeon's suck at folding?


They haven't spent as much time optimizing the code for ATI's as they have for nVIDIA. Just give it time and their PPD should come up with future client releases. If you're serious about [email protected] though I would definitely invest in some GeForce cards and get ridiculously better PPD/$


----------



## jagz

Yea. Hey does mortimersnerd still update the ppd list at all? Could use one pretty badly.


----------



## zodac

I manage them; all the databases need an update. Waiting until I get a couple of days to sort them out.


----------



## Sethy666

I tried to enter my stats onto the spready but I think I used a decimal point instead of a comma









Anyway, here is a pic of my stats from after the CC.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13682271*
> I manage them; all the databases need an update. Waiting until I get a couple of days to sort them out.


A couple days later...


----------



## zodac

No no, I need a couple of days *free* to do it. I'm still waiting for that.


----------



## BWG

It's Alive! Great Scott!


----------



## jagz

What PPD are GTX 570's pulling?


----------



## BWG

16k-21k, depending on the project and oc.


----------



## SmasherBasher

You show me a 570 pulling 21k PPD and I'll show you a 580 going out the window.

I'd like to see what 590s are capable of.


----------



## BWG

They will if oc'd and on 900 point projects all day lol

My card has a wicked oc but it is under water. There are not many 460's that can do over 13k on 6800's let alone any other SE edition.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I'd like to see what 590s are capable of.










Bursting into flame.


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


Bursting into flame.


You're so right!


----------



## Philistine

Added mine to the spreadsheet.

Just got a GTX 560ti (stock shaders at 1700)


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;13812412*
> Added mine to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Just got a GTX 560ti (stock shaders at 1700)











i be jealous. I can squeeze 14k if i go full force on all my hardware that can actually fold worth a damn.


----------



## Philistine

Adding the card has basically doubled my PPD. But my rig puts out a lot of heat now. The card is running ~80C. Just CPU folding before the hottest anything got in my case was ~45C. Now this is pushing me to look at water cooling.


----------



## Cyrious

Oh well. When graduation cash comes in i might grab a GT 440. Throw it into my main rig and use the 240 as a dedicated folder. Dunno what im going to do with the 9600GSO. Maybe voltmod it and put a better and quieter cooler on it.


----------



## KOBALT

Sticky?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*










i be jealous. I can squeeze 14k if i go full force on all my hardware that can actually fold worth a damn.


Make that 15k.









the desktop GPU is in my sig
the desktop CPU is in my sig
Foldstorm III's processor is another e5300 @ 3210mhz
Foldstorm III's GPU is a 9600GSO that i plan on replacing with a GT 440.
and the Boxcomp's CPU is a measly little e1400 Celeron. No GPU on it because the 8500GT and [email protected] dont get along and yet it can furmark flawlessly @ ~103% overclocked core and shaders.


----------



## jagz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


A couple days later...










A week and some change later









Hey Cyr, Does that fah controller show all your folding rig's on one display? If so, awesome.


----------



## zodac

I'm still working with GDocs; I'm trying pretty hard to have a single form/spreadsheet that will allow for all GPUs and CPUs in the same spreadsheet, but on different pages.

It is not going well.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13881971*
> A week and some change later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cyr, Does that fah controller show all your folding rig's on one display? If so, awesome.


Yeah. All you really have to do is set up a path for it to read the log file for the client or clients and it will read it and tell you what you need to know.


----------



## jagz

Someone should teach me how in about ... 10 days or so, I'll inquire again around then because I'll forget if It's explained now. Once I can afford it I'm getting a GTX 580 and will have to find the best fah control for that and a 1100t.


----------



## ducrider

Bump and a vote to sticky.


----------



## zodac

There's an updated version, which should merge things and automate it too... it's still got a lot of typing to be finished though, and it's hard getting motivated to do that.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14397276*
> There's an updated version, which should merge things and automate it too... it's still got a lot of typing to be finished though, and it's hard getting motivated to do that.


Get on it.Every time I want to look at it I have to do a search.


----------



## zodac

I have other things to do!

Not sure on which shade of blue to use here...


----------



## ducrider

Try a more pastel one that's close to the color get busy on it!


----------



## zodac




----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducrider;14398353*
> Try a more pastel one that's close to the color get busy on it!


Stop it!


----------



## Blitz6804

I've used the automated forms now twice, and my data doesn't appear. Slacker!


----------



## zodac

It'll be at the bottom of the list; I'll update them soon.


----------



## Prymus

Hd 6950 9175ppd v7 beta core 16


----------



## BWG

You guys want mobile GPU's on the list? 525m 4k. Some are pretty decent these days.


----------



## zodac

All GPUs.


----------



## BWG

Did you just wink at me?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Did you just wink at me?


Don't feel too special, she winks at everyone.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Did you just wink at me?



Lucky you, lol!!


----------



## GaMEChld

Radeon HD 5970 @950/1200 = 9k PPD x2 or 18k PPD on Core 16
Win7, Cat 11.8


----------



## BWG

bump

more data! HD 6xxx etc.


----------



## arvidab

I'll add my 6970 as soon as the _16 WU has been added in the spreadsheet


----------



## zodac

Bah... I'd like to get back to my _real_ PPD spreadsheet.


----------



## BWG

Yeah, I would like you to too!

No







plz.


----------



## Ryahn

GTX 460 Core: 880MHz - Shaders: 1760MHz

6800 - 11,682
6801 - 11646.7
6602 - 12,050.5
6603 - 11,925
6604 - 12,025

I was only able to post 2 of these WUs. My second card gets the same PPD give/or take 20 to 90 PPD


----------



## CTRLurself

Woohoo!!! First person to contribute a Quadro card, and a mobile one, at that.

Also, fun fact. ATI FireGL Mobile cards can't fold as they all run on custom drivers by the laptop vendor.


----------



## spice003

i just got a 1325 pt project, getting 13.8k PPD on my 560ti @ 980mhz, does this sound about right? sorry havent folded in a very long time. also couldnt find this project on first page!


----------



## arvidab

Sounds just about right, was at 1k MHz and did a little over 14k PPD with my 560Ti on those WUs.

If you temps are in check, try adding the -advmethods flag (or enable it, for whatever client you're using) as this will give you WU that are bigger in points (and probably PPD too) and use next to no CPU cycles so you're CPU will fold better. The downside is they run hotter (~10C) and can show that your current clock isn't 100% stable (I had to lower mine to 980 after adding this), but even if you have to downclock there is probably a PPD boost for you on the GPU, and even more so for your CPU. Now I'm getting 15.2k PPD.


----------



## omega17

I'm getting just over 14K @ 900C/1000M. -advmethods. Have been getting this constantly for a couple of weeks.


----------



## CTRLurself

More quadro data from the DB!!!


----------



## spice003

thanx for the tip arvidab, will give it a try.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

I'm running -avdmethods on my two 560ti's and I'm getting around 16k per card. I'm running them at 2040 shaders with room to go higher.


----------



## shad0wfax

Card: GTX 580 Superclocked (evga, on updated evga BIOS 70.10.49.00.83)
Shaders: 1863 MHz
Core: 931.5 MHz
Memory: 2126 MHz
Drivers: 285.62
OS: Win 7 64 Professional
Credit: 5187 (-advmethods)
Project: p7620

Min. TPF: 00:03:36 - 20,748.0 PPD
Avg. TPF: 00:03:37 - 20,652.4 PPD

Note: This is with SMP client running and browsing the web.


----------



## godofdeath

so still not worth it to fold on ATI???????

was gonna get dual 6970s, but guess not


----------



## CTRLurself

ATI still suck for folding. A GTS250 outscores a 6970. Stanford just hasn't optimized for ATI cards yet and it shows with the points they put out. Pick up 560Ti's or 570's if you want great gaming and awesome [email protected] power.


----------



## zodac

Depends on the GPU really. I mean, a 5850 can outperform a GTS 450 when OC'd, plus with the 7 series GPUs coming out, we expect a new core update which will improve things even more.


----------



## Sainesk

Has anyone posted how much PPD a gt 520 gets? I tried searching but couldn't come up with anything, i'm assuming it's slightly worse than the gt 430?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> ATI still suck for folding. A GTS250 outscores a 6970. Stanford just hasn't optimized for ATI cards yet and it shows with the points they put out. Pick up 560Ti's or 570's if you want great gaming and awesome [email protected] power.


So a 250 does 8.8k PPD and above? It's essentially a 9800GTX of which I have one ([email protected]), and the on the best WUs HFM shows mid 7k PPD,usually it's around 6.5k. My 6970 gets 8808 PPD at stock(880MHz) and ~9400 [email protected] The PPD/W figure is a whole other story though, the 250 should beat the 6970 there, being a bit lighter on fuel than a 9800GTX.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> So a 250 does 8.8k PPD and above? It's essentially a 9800GTX of which I have one ([email protected]), and the on the best WUs HFM shows mid 7k PPD,usually it's around 6.5k. My 6970 gets 8808 PPD at stock(880MHz) and ~9400 [email protected] The PPD/W figure is a whole other story though, the 250 should beat the 6970 there, being a bit lighter on fuel than a 9800GTX.


250's get between 5k and 8.5 depending on the WU and assuming you have a good OC on it (they OC reasonably well in my experience).
The 6970's I've seen were closer to 5-6k on WUs (I don't know if those machines were bottle-necking it though).
AFAIK 5970's were the best ATI folder getting up to 9k with OCing.

PPD/W a 250 would crush most ATI cards. Honestly though (although it's not in our DB yet) the 550Ti should be the highest PPD/$ on a new card in terms of RAW CUDA compute capacity. The 460 is still a REALLY good option too though.

Heres the relative CUDA compute power of various NVIDIA cards. This translates pretty nicely into average PPD for the card (more nodes/per = more PPD/day)


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> 250's get between 5k and 8.5 depending on the WU and assuming you have a good OC on it (they OC reasonably well in my experience).
> The 6970's I've seen were closer to 5-6k on WUs (I don't know if those machines were bottle-necking it though).
> AFAIK 5970's were the best ATI folder getting up to 9k with OCing.
> PPD/W a 250 would crush most ATI cards. Honestly though (although it's not in our DB yet) the 550Ti should be the highest PPD/$ on a new card in terms of RAW CUDA compute capacity. The 460 is still a REALLY good option too though.
> Heres the relative CUDA compute power of various NVIDIA cards. This translates pretty nicely into average PPD for the card (more nodes/per = more PPD/day)
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1505086/width/565/height/500


Ok, those 5-6k is with the older utterly crap _11 WU, the newer slightly better _16 ones get almost double that. Still not very competitive, but a whole lot better than the older ones. But the 5850/5870/5970 is still better than the 6950/6970-series at folding.

Surprisingly the 590 is actually in the top too for PPD/W, see if I can dig out the review where I red it (it was from earlier this year IIRC).

e- Found it, from bit-tech, where 590 place first in "Folding Power Efficiency" and the 560Ti in second: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2011/04/26/best-graphics-card-for-folding/4


----------



## MARSTG

GTS 250 clocked at 738MHZ does mostly 6200PPD on 353pt units. GT430 does 4000 [email protected] 700MHz on 96SPs, and [email protected] so a [email protected] must do around 2300, given the fact is with only 48SPs. Lower clocked 9800GX2 does in general 10k PPD. I had a GTX550Ti that was doing 13k PPD in June 2011.


----------



## Ghooble

So this will be a semi necro but I don't want to make a new thread. Does the chart mean that shader clocks are more important than core? I don't really understand how to read it


----------



## zodac

Yes, for Folding, shaders are more important. But since core and shaders are linked for Fermi, it makes no difference really. Just take care not to drop the mem clock too much, or else you'll end up bottlenecking the GPU.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Yes, for Folding, shaders are more important. But since core and shaders are linked for Fermi, it makes no difference really. Just take care not to drop the mem clock too much, or else you'll end up bottlenecking the GPU.


Thanks Z. I haven't really messed with the Mem clocks on my 470 just because it makes it unstable fairly quickly. (Even with my very modest OC of ~100mhz)


----------



## Sparhawk

HD 6850 - Driver 8.951.0.0
840MHz Core - 1075 MHz Mem
Project 11293 - Avg. 6718 PPD


----------



## bobuy00

GT 555m gf116 OCed
840core/960mem

Project ID: 8009
Core: OPENMGPU
Credit: 2510
Frames: 100
ave PPD: 6571


----------



## Rayce185

GTX 275 - X-Treme 306.63
Core 792 MHz
Shader 1764 MHz
Memory 1242 MHz
GPU Core Temp 54°C (AC Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro)

Projects 5765-5772 (343 Credits): 10892.6 PPD - Frame Time 28s
Projects 10501-10504 (587 Credits): 11025.4 PPD - Frame Time 46s

Just got my 660Ti... t'is gonna be fun


----------



## suburban78

oops


----------



## cam51037

Number Cruncher sig rig.

i7 2600k @ 4.4 GHz: 22k PPD
Radeon 7850 Stock: 3.5k PPD


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Number Cruncher sig rig.
> i7 2600k @ 4.4 GHz: 22k PPD
> Radeon 7850 Stock: 3.5k PPD


Just the PPD doesn't really help, you'll need to tell us with what project you achieved these numbers, as they all differ from each other. Ideally with the Frame Time, or Time Per Frame (TPF)

Example: Project 8045, 16.498 PPD, TPF 00:02:05


----------



## suburban78

SMP-4 = Project 7011- PPD 31662 TPF 2min 6secs
GPU = Project 8054- PPD 12809 TPF 2min 41secs

Rig below


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> SMP-4 = Project 7011- PPD 31662 TPF 2min 6secs
> GPU = Project 8054- PPD 12809 TPF 2min 41secs
> Rig below


Also need what your shader clock speed is, and what driver version you're using. Both of which GPU-Z will tell you, if you don't already know.


----------



## Rayce185

Lemme add some of my PPD stats:

Project 6802/6803/6804: 12.700,0 PPD, TPF 01min 30sec
Project 8018: 21.076,5 PPD, TPF 03min 56sec
Project 8043/8044/8045/8054: 17.627,1 PPD, TPF 01min 57sec


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Lemme add some of my PPD stats:
> Project 6802/6803/6804: 12.700,0 PPD, TPF 01min 30sec
> Project 8018: 21.076,5 PPD, TPF 03min 56sec
> Project 8043/8044/8045/8054: 17.627,1 PPD, TPF 01min 57sec


What hardware is that on? The GTX 660ti? What clocks if so? I was wondering how those did folding.


----------



## axipher

New AMD WU 11292 with base credit of 2224:

AMD 7950 1200/1500 MHz: 10,060 PPD; 3:11 TPF


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> What hardware is that on? The GTX 660ti? What clocks if so? I was wondering how those did folding.


That's the problem: I'm not able to hit these scores regularly. I retrieved the numbers from the Work Unit History Viewer from HFM.NET.

One time I can set specific clocks and it'll run day and night, another time I get a work unit quota of 2 completed to 5 failed.

I'm currently re-tweaking the clocks and am slowly edging to a stable setup again.


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Also need what your shader clock speed is, and what driver version you're using. Both of which GPU-Z will tell you, if you don't already know.


SMP-4 = Project 7011- PPD 31662 TPF 2min 6secs
GPU = Project 8054- PPD 12809 TPF 2min 41secs

Shader Clock is 1464 MHz
Driver 306.97


----------



## Rayce185

Weird. Where Project 8057 runs fine with 1280MHz and 105%, Project 8054 crashes with the same.
Is there some kind of program that lets you vary the clock based on what project is running at the moment?

Project 8057: 118.239,92 PPD, TPF 02min 11sec
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> SMP-4 = Project 7011- PPD 31662 TPF 2min 6secs
> GPU = Project 8054- PPD 12809 TPF 2min 41secs
> Shader Clock is 1464 MHz
> Driver 306.97


What Core version are you running? Shouldn't a GTX570 be scoring higher, especially with those clocks?


----------



## suburban78

Some projects score as high as 20,000+. I'm not sure what you mean by Core version/


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> Some projects score as high as 20,000+. I'm not sure what you mean by Core version/


I was under the impression that the scores could be higher. Just to make sure, I'd replace the FAHcore_15.exe: http://www.overclock.net/t/1327166/nvidia-v7-guide-for-folding-beta-project-8057/0_50#post_18601416


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I was under the impression that the scores could be higher. Just to make sure, I'd replace the FAHcore_15.exe: http://www.overclock.net/t/1327166/nvidia-v7-guide-for-folding-beta-project-8057/0_50#post_18601416


I believe with Kepler cards you have to use 2.25. With fermi cards you can get higher PPD with 2.22 vs 2.25, by a fair margin.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I believe with Kepler cards you have to use 2.25. With fermi cards you can get higher PPD with 2.22 vs 2.25, by a fair margin.


Exactly. And suburban78 has a 570(Fermi)


----------



## suburban78

I applied the FHAcore 2.22 and my numbers dropped... I followed the guide to the T and verified per instructions. This is what it says( 01:11:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:[email protected] GPU Core
01:11:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:Version 2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)?

Guess I will wait and see what happens with the next WU...

Im on project 8054 and my PPD whent from 12860 down to 7645 after FHAcore change to 2.22


----------



## suburban78

SMP-4 = Project 7808- PPD 17267 TPF 9min 42secs
GPU = Project 8057- PPD 100350 TPF 2min 26secs

Core Clock is 832HHz (this is a new card and doesnt OC as well as my EVGA 570 did.)
Shader Clock is 1664 MHz
Driver 306.97

Guess it just took a little time to settle in... I still wish my CPU would score better seeing as it is OC'ed to 4.9GHz now


----------



## Rayce185

Is it normal that HFM doesn't show the PPD from the 8057 projects?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Is it normal that HFM doesn't show the PPD from the 8057 projects?


Yes. You can update projects from stanford in the menus, but mine still won't do the PPD calculations. If you want to find out what a system is doing ppd-wise, take the average TPF and punch it into this calculator (it's the most accurate I've found): http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


----------



## juano

Go into the web settings (pretty sure it's web settings... it's in the settings somewhere) of HFM and in the field that says something like project download url change it from "http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html" to "http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummaryC.html" then update the projects from stanford again after saving those settings and you should be good to go.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Go into the web settings (pretty sure it's web settings... it's in the settings somewhere) of HFM and in the field that says something like project download url change it from "http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html" to "http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummaryC.html" then update the projects from stanford again after saving those settings and you should be good to go.


Thanks for the tip, it worked great! +rep


----------



## cam51037

Is anybody still working on this? As in, updating the WU's?


----------



## Rayce185

I'll update the database this weekend with my new settings.

New cooling/OC as of last night:


----------



## juano

I think that this thread should be updated to accommodate new work units (like these and these for example) so that we can continue to use it. This thread is the number one google result for "GPU PPD" and I think that is something that we should try to hold onto and keep up to date. In addition to just being updated with the new work units, ideally we should also make supporting new units in this thread easier so that this thread won't become outdated again.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I think that this thread should be updated to accommodate new work units (like these and these for example) so that we can continue to use it. This thread is the number one google result for "GPU PPD" and I think that is something that we should try to hold onto and keep up to date. In addition to just being updated with the new work units, ideally we should also make supporting new units in this thread easier so that this thread won't become outdated again.


Good idea!


----------



## Rayce185

I suck at making spreadsheets, but maybe this can be used as a template for a new database:

NVIDIA: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvWt4Vn1a4nrdEdvcHNfcTh6S3VKdm5YeVo3T0RfSHc
AMD: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvWt4Vn1a4nrdGdqb3hJS0VyYXdpcXR3RjdDVUNkaWc


----------



## zodac

I _was_ like 70% of the way through the new database (CPU & GPU combined), which would have allowed for multiple entries, and automatically filtered hardware into appropriate sheets (and would also have made adding new WUs both easier, and include previously submitted entries, so people could upload for WU xxxx even if it wasn't on the spreadsheet at the time).

Most of the commands were sorted out, and the filtering was working too. My next steps were going to be:
• Duplicate the WU cells for each project number, on all four sheets (long, arduous work - was the main reason i never finished it)
• Making sure new WUs could be added (should work - just need to make sure the WU section of each sheet is bounded correctly)
• Testing with live data (to make sure filtering was working properly, and WU PPD worked retroactively for newly added Project #s)
• General tidying up

If anyone is interested in picking it up, let me know. I can make a duplicate of it for people to use if necessary.


----------



## juano

Thanks zodac. I hope somebody takes this opportunity to have a single up to date and useful database of WUs.


----------



## Lord Xeb

GTX 680 @ 1267
7623 -
Min. Time / Frame : 00:03:41 - 55,096.6 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:23 - 46,297.9 PPD


----------



## arvidab

If the z did 70%, how many people does it take to do 30%, I wonder?

Sounds like a resource to have (the database).


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> If the z did 70%, how many people does it take to do 30%, I wonder?
> Sounds like a resource to have (the database).


more than 9 obviously...


----------



## Rayce185

I made two new databases based on anubis' new GPU3 database, but with a few additions.
The GPU2 one is from the spreadsheet in this OP, filtered down to current GPU2 work units. Took me a while to enter everything manually.

GPU2 Database
GPU3 Database

I wasn't able to create a form that properly integrates into the existing list, I'm not that knowledgable with spreadsheets.
If you want your info added, please provide following information:
-GPU model
-Shader Clock (GPU2) or Core Clock (GPU3)
-Operating System
-Driver Version
-Time Per Frame (TPF)
-Points Per Day (PPD)
-FAH Core Version (GPU3)
-Vcore (optional)


----------



## anubis1127

Ok, since derickwm isn't an active Folding Editor, and I created that other thread, I volunteered to take over this thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I _was_ like 70% of the way through the new database (CPU & GPU combined), which would have allowed for multiple entries, and automatically filtered hardware into appropriate sheets (and would also have made adding new WUs both easier, and include previously submitted entries, so people could upload for WU xxxx even if it wasn't on the spreadsheet at the time).
> Most of the commands were sorted out, and the filtering was working too. My next steps were going to be:
> • Duplicate the WU cells for each project number, on all four sheets (long, arduous work - was the main reason i never finished it)
> • Making sure new WUs could be added (should work - just need to make sure the WU section of each sheet is bounded correctly)
> • Testing with live data (to make sure filtering was working properly, and WU PPD worked retroactively for newly added Project #s)
> • General tidying up
> If anyone is interested in picking it up, let me know. I can make a duplicate of it for people to use if necessary.


Thanks for sharing this with me. I may have some questions after I look this over.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> If the z did 70%, how many people does it take to do 30%, I wonder?
> Sounds like a resource to have (the database).


It does sound nice. Hopefully just one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> more than 9 obviously...


Yeah, yeah.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I made two new databases based on anubis' new GPU3 database, but with a few additions.
> The GPU2 one is from the spreadsheet in this OP, filtered down to current GPU2 work units. Took me a while to enter everything manually.
> GPU2 Database
> GPU3 Database
> I wasn't able to create a form that properly integrates into the existing list, I'm not that knowledgable with spreadsheets.
> If you want your info added, please provide following information:
> -GPU model
> -Shader Clock (GPU2) or Core Clock (GPU3)
> -Operating System
> -Driver Version
> -Time Per Frame (TPF)
> -Points Per Day (PPD)
> -FAH Core Version (GPU3)
> -Vcore (optional)


Thanks, you have PM!


----------



## juano

Hurray!

Good luck putting together a all-in-one database that can accept new WUs as needed.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Hurray!
> 
> Good luck putting together a all-in-one database that can accept new WUs as needed.


Yeah, I'll need it, I've looked at the DB, and it's probably going to take me a day to sit down and figure out what is in place, and how to finish it. I haven't had the time this week, and I have family visiting this weekend, through next week, so I won't have much OCN time. I hope to have something new in place by the end of January, well hopefully sooner, but I should be able to make some time for it by then.


----------



## zodac

I left instructions - it's not that hard.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I left instructions - it's not that hard.


There is way too much scrolling involved. I have the attention span of a three year old at Christmas.


----------



## zodac

Conditional formatting to highlight the important stuff. That was note #4.


----------



## Markes12344

Folding at Home

Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z
Asus 560TOP x2
i5 intel 2500k 4.6GHz 1.4v
2x 4GB 7-8-8-24 1600MHz 1.5v Corsair Vengeance

after 9hr folding 3 proteins, acquired *needs editing, what i thought was a point counter turned out to be counting down*

Suggested on time HR? so far i plan for 24/7 folding, but i don't need a fried system.


----------



## Markes12344

15:35:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Working on GROwing Monsters And Cloning Shrimps
15:35:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
15:35:10:WU01:FS01:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr: 219868156 1843273463 3029966887 3424813734 4169250754
15:35:10:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU device id=1
15:35:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
15:35:10:WU00:FS00roject 8074 description downloaded successfully
15:35:10:WU01:FS01:0x15:Working on Giving Russians Opium May Alter Current Situation

What did i just read in my folding log????


----------



## 4thKor

Asus GTX560 DCII TOP
999.8Mhz, 1.062v, 2,000 shader clock, 2,098 memory, 80% fan

7623- 7:07 TPF, 28,516 PPD
7624- 7:27 27,240
7625- 7:27 27,240
7626- 6:57 29,200
8072- 2:34 21,735
8073- 2:21 23,739
8074- 2:34 21,735

These are the only units I've run since installing my SSD, which was with a clean install so my records don't go back very far.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markes12344*
> 
> 15:35:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Working on GROwing Monsters And Cloning Shrimps
> 15:35:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
> 15:35:10:WU01:FS01:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr: 219868156 1843273463 3029966887 3424813734 4169250754
> 15:35:10:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU device id=1
> 15:35:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
> 15:35:10:WU00:FS00roject 8074 description downloaded successfully
> 15:35:10:WU01:FS01:0x15:Working on Giving Russians Opium May Alter Current Situation
> 
> What did i just read in my folding log????


The capital letters read GROMACs.


----------



## Markes12344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> The capital letters read GROMACs.


GROMACs = good?


----------



## mmonnin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GROMACS

GROMACS (GROningen MAchine for Chemical Simulations) is a molecular dynamics package primarily designed for simulations of proteins, lipids and nucleic acids.


----------



## seg//fault

GTX 550 ti at stock on Windows Server 2012 Datacenter

7625 - 15,691 avg. PPD
7626 - 15,671
8072 - 15,354
8073 - 15,354


----------



## Hitesh12

There is no space for 7626 in the submission spreadsheet ???


----------



## Corb

Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Gigabyte GV-NTITAN-6GD-B, 1250/3550 MHz air O.C., Catalyst 314.22/9.18.13.1422)
Project ID: 8070 (absent in the form)
Credit: 3874
Core: OPENMMGPU
Atoms: 917
Contact: shukla
Credit: 3874
<=39375 PPD


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitesh12*
> 
> There is no space for 7626 in the submission spreadsheet ???


The spreadsheet hasn't been updated in quite a while. Whoever is in charge of the OP probably needs to add a whole bunch of new columns to get it in line with current WUs


----------



## Donkey1514

Bump!


----------



## stickg1

My GTX 760 is crushing core 17 WU's. I've been pulling 65K-73K PPD for 2 days now..


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> My GTX 760 is crushing core 17 WU's. I've been pulling 65K-73K PPD for 2 days now..


Shouldn't you be getting more? I'm pulling 89-90k PPD on 8900's consistently.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Shouldn't you be getting more? I'm pulling 89-90k PPD on 8900's consistently.


Perhaps, it usually takes a few days for me to start getting optimal PPD. This is only 36 hours in. My 3770K is still only pulling 8K PPD and I know it is good for much more than that.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Perhaps, it usually takes a few days for me to start getting optimal PPD. This is only 36 hours in. My 3770K is still only pulling 8K PPD and I know it is good for much more than that.


Oh...I just looked at my post again...I'm getting 89-90k (P8900s) on a *GTX 680*!!


----------



## anubis1127

Turning thread over to TheBlademaster01, he can make it great! I never made time to implement my GPU db.


----------



## kremtok

So what's the best way to get accurate PPD for each work unit? Core 17 work units fluctuate ever 2%, rendering the reported in-client PPD meaningless.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> So what's the best way to get accurate PPD for each work unit? Core 17 work units fluctuate ever 2%, rendering the reported in-client PPD meaningless.


HFM set to calculate PPD based on All Times, and from Download time.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> HFM set to calculate PPD based on All Times, and from Download time.


So no HFM means no can contribute?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> So no HFM means no can contribute?


I guess you could manually do math based upon your [email protected] logs. That's all HFM really does anyway.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I guess you could manually do math based upon your [email protected] logs. That's all HFM really does anyway.


A great American once said 'Ain't nobody got time for that.'


----------



## Erick Silver

Info added.


----------



## msgclb

same same


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Info added.


First Radeon results









Finally a new GPU eh?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> same same


Thanks


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Out of curiosity, have anyone tried folding on GTX 200 series GPUs on the beta WUs?

I have a GTX 280 coming, not sure if it's worth the effort to set it up for Monday.

Edit: Actually nvm. I don't have enough PSUs. I could run the 280 alongside the 4.8Ghz 3770 and OCed 7870, but I would be risking a house fire 'cause I've got a Thermaltake TR2 700W.


----------



## anubis1127

Also, everyone that is submitting numbers, if you are using HFM, for the sake of accuracy, can you set the preferences to calculate PPD based on "All Frames", and calculate bonus based on "Download time". Thanks.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Opps, my GPU VRAM should be 1234 * 4.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Opps, my GPU VRAM should be 1234 * 4.


so 4936?


----------



## msgclb

two more


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Oh, I'm going to let you do your thing anubis lol


----------



## anubis1127

You beat me to it.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> First Radeon results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a new GPU eh?


Yep, a freebie at that. Its been my bestest freind eber!!!

I fold 24/7 on the HD7950 and game on the GTX560SE for now. I am hoping to be able to upgrade my PSU and then purchase a HD7970/7990 to fold on 24/7 and game on the 7950 at some point. Right now though, I have to move, so no new parts.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Yep, a freebie at that. Its been my bestest freind eber!!!
> 
> I fold 24/7 on the HD7950 and game on the GTX560SE for now. I am hoping to be able to upgrade my PSU and then purchase a HD7970/7990 to fold on 24/7 and game on the 7950 at some point. Right now though, I have to move, so no new parts.


Wow, that's cool. I got a couple of freebies as well over the summer (a package to be accurate though







). Still haven't had the opportunity to put it all to good use


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol this would be easyer if Run, Clone, Gen waset needed because hfm does not record that far as i can tell i was gonna go back and add a few but cant lol cause they dont have all the required info.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, anubis said the PRCG mattered for PPD so I included it. It's should be listed in the History viewer though (rightmost columns).


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, anubis said the PRCG mattered for PPD so I included it. It's should be listed in the History viewer though (rightmost columns).


yea it is lol more work to search for everything







im not sure why anything but the workunit matters we cant control what we get really.


----------



## anubis1127

Oh, sorry about that.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well, I think it's informative though. It seems the newer runs are more efficient from these results.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Hi,

I am thinking of picking up a new GPU for folding and gaming(bf4). I am leaning toward the gtx760. Does anyone know how much ppd the 760 gets? I have searched around and havn't found anything solid.

I know the 7950 is also a solid choice, but after a horrible experience with my 5870 I am going to try Nvidia for my next purchase.

I may poney up and buy the 770, but for now I am interested in the 760.

Thanks


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of picking up a new GPU for folding and gaming(bf4). I am leaning toward the gtx760. Does anyone know how much ppd the 760 gets? I have searched around and havn't found anything solid.
> 
> I know the 7950 is also a solid choice, but after a horrible experience with my 5870 I am going to try Nvidia for my next purchase.
> 
> I may poney up and buy the 770, but for now I am interested in the 760.
> 
> Thanks


One of the folders in TC, Go Gators!, has a GTX 760. I think he folds on it 24/7, this is what he has been getting points wise:




*Date*















*Go Gators!*









Sep 01   48,060  Sep 02   47,322  Sep 03   58,640  Sep 04   62,671  Sep 05   57,798  Sep 06   33,483  Sep 07   21,284  Sep 08   63,636  Sep 09   59,350  Sep 10   46,524  Sep 11   72,534  Sep 12   48,822 


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think a 660Ti should be cheaper and produces more. As for a GTX 760, I'd imagine somewhere between 50-75k. Sorry, I don't have too much data on this









E:

ninja'd by 'nub...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Well, I think it's informative though. It seems the newer runs are more efficient from these results.


yea i will add some more maybe when i feel like being on the computer longer having a hernated disk sucks cant even game. Sadly i had to shut the pc down last night got way to hot for me to sleep the little i can between the pain and pain pills keeping me up and what sucks worse i cant work and now i got 2 jobs offerd to me in computer/electronics and i cant take them lol.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

pain and pills???

What happned?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> pain and pills???
> 
> What happned?


i dont really know i was working at geek squad city fixing ipods for about 7 weeks about to get a raise easy job siting down, i got up to go to work one day went to get up and my back went out had to go to the er and they maxed out the meds they could give me and didnt touch the pain. They also had me on 4 differt pain pills 8 every 4hrs haset helped they also gave me a lumbar epadura that haset helped me about to get another next tuesday and been going to the chiropractor the disc wont move to release the pressure off the nerves its pinching. I cant do much of anything right now geek squad wants me back lol and had another job offer today but i cant even sit at the pc for over a hr or 2 or stand or walk much.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Ah, that sucks man







. Not enough exercise before? I get weird issues with muscles etc when I get rusty from not moving enough









Of course things can just happen to you as well.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Ah, that sucks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not enough exercise before? I get weird issues with muscles etc when I get rusty from not moving enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course things can just happen to you as well.


i hurt it orginaly moving a casket lol my backs been doing pretty good the last 2 years or so till it just went out i was gone for 12hrs a day and worked 7hrs on sat and nothing hurt me till it just happend.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> One of the folders in TC, Go Gators!, has a GTX 760. I think he folds on it 24/7, this is what he has been getting points wise:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I think a 660Ti should be cheaper and produces more. As for a GTX 760, I'd imagine somewhere between 50-75k. Sorry, I don't have too much data on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E:
> 
> ninja'd by 'nub...


Thanks guys. The 660ti is the same price as a 760.
760 330 total
770 460 total
Im a full time student so the budget is tight








But at least electricity is included in my rent


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Thanks guys. The 660ti is the same price as a 760.
> 760 330 total
> 770 460 total
> Im a full time student so the budget is tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least electricity is included in my rent


Yes, but I think what BM01 meant by suggesting a 660ti is that for the same price, or cheaper you can get better performance (at least when it comes to [email protected], I don't know about gaming). Quick glance at gaming benchmarks reveals 760 is likely faster for that, so if you are interested in gaming 760 sounds like a winner.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yes, but I think what BM01 meant by suggesting a 660ti is that for the same price, or cheaper you can get better performance (at least when it comes to [email protected], I don't know about gaming). Quick glance at gaming benchmarks reveals 760 is likely faster for that, so if you are interested in gaming 760 sounds like a winner.


I'm running a 660 Ti, I'm working on submitting my results but I'm a noob. I'm getting around 85,000 to 95,000 GPU and about 10,000 to 15,000 on my i7. I'm running with 6 cpu cores folding. My GPU is the MSI 660 Ti PE and runs at 1306 mhz 24/7, in case this is helpful. My readings show around 90,000 PPD in HFM but when I look at my stats over a 24 hour period it seems to be more along the lines of 80,000 to 85,000 when I subtract the 10,000 to 15,000 or so that my CPU usually does.

This is own Windows and I use my computer most of the day for work. This is just me figuring up the numbers with giving the stats time to update and things like that, I'll have some concrete data instead of ballparking soon. I'm in the foldathon although I had a reboot last night and haven't nailed down how much time I lost, but when it's over I'll have some hard data over the 36 hour period or so I participated (I was 12 hours late getting started)


----------



## FlyingNugget

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## fragamemnon

Posted some info, Blade.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I'm running the EVGA and the GTX 660 Ti PE right now, and the MSI 660 Ti is running crazy cold compared to the EVGA 660 Ti, and the 660 Ti in the Afterburner power graphs shows a much more constant GPU power line.

This is only one card in one motherboard and the margin of error in the software is probably greater than the difference I'm seeing, plus it could have to do with running two different slots at the same time. But it's probably not real often you'll get a recent post to your question from someone running those two cards together so I decided to share it.

While the 760 is a beastly looking card and excellent build quality, ill be sticking with the 660 Ti


----------



## FlyingNugget

Just pulled the trigger on a 770 windforce








Time to retire the good old i7 920 from its folding duties


----------



## fragamemnon

I have an observation, Blade.

I just realized that my issue with the multiple entries per completed WU can be resolved by simply marking Bonus per Frame Time calculation rather than Bonus per Download time. That instantly evens out my scores to a huge degree, to a point that actually makes sense.

I am not aware whether this is the method used when calculating.
Perhaps might I add it as a suggestion if it isn't?

*The important part of the post*
I just completed a WU and checked HFM's History and Credit obtained (noted in the Log file of the FAH Client):

Code:



Code:


08:32:15:WU01:FS00:0x17:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
08:32:15:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
08:32:15:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7810 run:0 clone:507 gen:183 core:0x17 unit:0x000000c90a3b1e8651d34b64cd09938a
08:32:15:WU01:FS00:Uploading 9.62MiB to 171.64.65.98
08:32:15:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.98:8080
08:32:21:WU01:FS00:Upload 18.84%
08:32:27:WU01:FS00:Upload 68.22%
08:32:37:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
08:32:37:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
08:32:37:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 14391.00 points

Now, I would like to present HFM's History:

Download Time-calculated bonus:


Frame Time-calculated bonus:


As you can see the issue has again occurred for me, where the Download Time is pulled three hours behind (I suppose this is UTC-related). However, this time I didn't get a 'double entry' with the correct time. And when set to calculation of Frame Time bonus, the result is within tolerance.

I can study and post more results where the glitch has not occurred in the future completed WUs for the sake of being as objective as possible.
However, my suggestion stands for the time being.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah I think HFM has an issue with your time zone I assume GMT+3 (12:51 where you are). It just increases wall clock by 3hrs but is not accurate for PPD calculations.

Frame times are not based on wall clock and will give you a good approximation if you fold continuously and have consistent frame times. It will however have a slight skew due to load imbalances, upload times and possible pauses.

Also, just a note. You don't have to upload all your results to the database since it could get tedious to read rather soon. Unless you get a weird result, OC'ed the GPU some more (or underclocked














) or another variable. Thanks for the comtributions though


----------



## fragamemnon

Note taken. And sorry.







I had in mind to submit 15 average scores (5xP7810; 5xP7811 and 5xP8900) and then only vile deviations to account for the spikes.

And yes, it definitely has some issues (GMT +2







). Taking into consideration that I usually complete and submit a job before pausing the client (or just acknowledge an upcoming inconsistency if I pause it prematurely), I would like to use the TPF based calculation. Should that be noted somewhere?


----------



## neurotix

Dunno how much this will help but..



7970 @ 1200/1600mhz


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah, [email protected] cannot calculate PPD on the p78xx WUs, it lies. Haha.


----------



## neurotix

Oh









HFM says 116k. =/


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HFM says 116k. =/


Haha, that sounds more accurate for a 7970 @ 1200 Mhz, thanks.


----------



## ElementR

Ok I posted some info so you will stop bugging me!


----------



## BWG

I posted 1


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Tanks gents


----------



## lacrossewacker

GTX 780 @ 1100mhz

165,500pdd
ZETA 17
P7811 (R0, C394, G366)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You can submit it using the form









Also, you need to provide data on TPF, OS and mem clocks.


----------



## tmontney

Regarding the form, are quotation marks required? And where do I find VRAM frequency? Can't find it anywhere in GPU-Z.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It's memory clock, and no the quotation marks aren't needed. Maybe need to add that notion later...









Memory clock should be listed in GPU-Z or MSI afterburner etc









If you have GDDR5, multiply the number by 4 for the effective frequency.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It's memory clock, and no the quotation marks aren't needed. Maybe need to add that notion later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory clock should be listed in GPU-Z or MSI afterburner etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have GDDR5, multiply the number by 4 for the effective frequency.


Honestly, I thought so. But it said "string" so I thought quotes were needed.

So VRAM=Memory Clock? Most of the cards on the list have insanely high mem clocks.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It's effective meaning for GDDR4 that it transfers 4x per clock cycle.

Keplers run at 1502 mostly, which means 6008 effectively.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

You should add a column for driver version, I've noticed 10k ppd difference just from drivers.


----------



## cichy45

I see there is no results from mobile gpus







So take mine

OS Win7 x64, gpu is running at boost all time, co GPU clock is 950MHz, cpu(i5 3210M) [email protected] while folding with gpu.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cichy45*
> 
> I see there is no results from mobile gpus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So take mine
> 
> OS Win7 x64, gpu is running at boost all time, co GPU clock is 950MHz, cpu(i5 3210M) [email protected] while folding with gpu.


Are you really getting 10,000 PPD with that card, or are you getting more now that its up and rolling?


----------



## cichy45

It is oscillating between 96xx and 102xx, but most of the time it shows ~9600 PPD. Maybe I should use HFM to monitor my PPD?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cichy45*
> 
> It is oscillating between 96xx and 102xx, but most of the time it shows ~9600 PPD. Maybe I should use HFM to monitor my PPD?


If you use HFM, go into Options\Preferences: Calculate PPD based on *"F**rame Times"*, and Calculate Bonus based on: *"**Download Time"*. Here is a screenshot from anubis: HFM Options

I just submitted one of each WU on my 7970. I am running the 13.10 betav2 drivers.

I had to drop my clocks a bit from the 1235Mhz I normally run, since I am on air now.









Once I get my clocks back up and stable I will submit another set of results.


----------



## Samurai707

Added some updated numbers for my new clock.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks Sam


----------



## neurotix

Just submitted one, hope it turns out alright, the whole string format thing isn't very clear on if you're supposed to use quotes or not and when I tried to put some of the responses in quotes it wouldn't go through.

P7811 R0 C271 G484

TPF: 1:20
PPD: 121539
HD 7970 @ 1200/1600mhz (1200/6400)

EDIT: Added my numbers for P8900 too.


----------



## timbuck

GPU AT ABOUT HALF SPEED!!

ON 8900, I get 9m 38s per frame, this I think happened when I went too far w/ an overclock and GPU tweak from asus said the GPU usage was 0% so I backed it down and it kept going.

It also did this another time and I had managed to get it back to full speed, but now it's back to this slow ass 9+ minutes a frame and it's making me mad, I paid $240 for a GTX 660 ti and I want the power of it, not a hair faster than a POS GTX 550 ti I had!

I can not open Nvidia control panel.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## arvidab

Which drivers are you on? Recently updated?

If a simple restart or backing of to stock speed doesn't help things. I'd begin by reinstalling the drivers, maybe rolling back to a pre-331 version.


----------



## Mitche01

Running 320.49 but MSI afterburner has just started cause issues (Check out 24/7 club for explanation.)

So uninstalled Afterburner and everything is fine again!

What drivers are the best and worst for folding?


----------



## mrwesth

Hi fellas.
I'm looking to upgrade my 2 680's and 660ti and want some advice from users with 780's and 780ti's. Basically I want to know if the 200$ premium is worth it in terms of ppd gains.

It sounds like 780's do about 150-160? Anyone folding with the 780ti yet? I guess it would need to produce at least 2/5's more then that to justify the price hike so does it put out 200-210ppd?


----------



## arvidab

With a +80MHz (iirc), AndyE got 210k on 780Ti. A 780 can do upwards of 170-200k with a good OC.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

GTX 780Ti = 5.05 TFlops
GTX 780 = 3.98 TFlops

A GTX 780Ti should be about 25-30% faster based on TPF. QRB should inflate this difference some more.


----------



## mrwesth

Wow, so it looks like it's actually pretty close. Slight edge to the 780 in terms of upfront $/performance?

I went ahead and ordered a 780 and will play with it. Might grab a ti for another slot.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

About the same difference as a 680 and a 780 I think. 780 indeed has the better price/perf


----------



## Samurai707

I'm pushing 180k ppd with a mediocre (in my opinion) core clock on my dc2. 1228mhz


----------



## mrwesth

Well I can't say definitively but I think the 780 doesn't like my 680's. Not sure if it is the driver's fault or [email protected]
The 680's are pulling ~35k ppd on 8900,
The 780 is pulling 60k ppd on 8900 and it is using less than 50% of the gpu.

I'm not surprised, I had to try a bunch of different driver versions before the 660ti/680's would play nice and they were all 600 series cards. Also, the 680's are for sale so it will be a moot point soon enough.

Anyone experience similar problems though?


----------



## anubis1127

If you are using 331.xx drivers then that is the problem on the 680.

Revert to 327.23 or older for better results.


----------



## mrwesth

Word. I figured it was something like that. I just pulled the 680's from the system since they are for sale. Also updated [email protected] client to latest version. After 7% the client estimates 165k from the card clocked at 1201. I'll update if that changes much.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrwesth*
> 
> Word. I figured it was something like that. I just pulled the 680's from the system since they are for sale. Also updated [email protected] client to latest version. After 7% the client estimates 165k from the card clocked at 1201. I'll update if that changes much.


On the core 17 zeta WUs p7810, and p7811 the ppd estimates are way off, p8900 seems OK. If you want more accurate estimates, try HFM.net by harlam357.


----------



## mrwesth

I forgot to mention it is an 8900.
I may grab HFM if I get a ti for the second slot so I can give y'all some accurate numbers. With the 780 I'm please just knowing 100% gpu is being utilized and the ballpark numbers are on target.
Thanks for the driver tips and wu info tho!

Now somebody buy my 680's so I can grab a 780ti


----------



## ElementR

228k PPD on a 8900 added for my 780 Ti.


----------



## neurotix

Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X @ 1200/1500mhz


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X @ 1200/1500mhz


Only at 2%???? Give it 10-15% for a more accurate amount


----------



## neurotix

Sure, I'll do this later. Still testing my overclock with benches and games. Just got the card today.

EDIT: Here it is. Mind you I had stopped folding for 20 minutes before letting it run again. TPF is actually one second lower. I think the 176k ppd is valid because I stopped the client for 20 minutes.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

My 580 and 460 are starting to show their age now.


----------



## neurotix

It amazes me how much this technology has progressed in the last few years.

Seems like every new generation gets exponentially more powerful.

When you look at GPU-Z for a card like the 9800GTX it's laughable compared to what we have now.

It doesn't make much sense to me really, because it doesn't seem to me that the games keep up with the hardware. Games haven't really improved that much graphically in the last 5 years. Stuff I was playing in 2008 generally looks the same as stuff I play now.

Maybe I'm not playing the right games, I dunno.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Lots of particle dynamics/lighting effects are run off the GPU as well now. Also, higher resolutions, higher quality/larger textures and supersampling require more fragments to be rendered and converted into pixels. This raises the need for more ROPs, TMUs and bandwidth to keep up with the data traffic.

Often with CG the computational expense of some of these effects is far larger than you would visually estimate/appreciate. 2x2 SSAA takes exponentially more time to render vs something like no AA or coverage (CSAA/EQAA) or even post process edge (FXAA/MLAA) based blurring. But it might not give an exponentially better result. An already good result is difficult to improve on but can be done with huge enough advancements and displays --think high quality/frequency monitors or in case of audio better speakers. Then there is the whole gaming console story







.

There are also things like GPGPU (simulations, ray tracing etc.) that see (near) linear performance increases. Try ray tracing with a 9800GTX vs 780Ti or just look at the difference in folding performance despite the 9800GTX running on an optimized API like CUDA vs 780 on OpenCL (granted the 780 gets Quick Return Bonus).

The advancements are necessary but it depends on your personal use cases whether or not you'll need /notice them


----------



## arvidab

Bumping this.
Added two of P9401 as seen by my 780 Ti, vastly different TPF/PPD as been said.


----------



## labnjab

I've only been folding for fats the last several months mainly because my slied 570 classifieds throws out so much heat for so little ppd. But I've saved up enough (ok, i got another credit card) to upgrade both mine and my wife's rigs so I may start folding 24/7 again minus 10-15 hrs a week for playing Rift.

Gonna swap my pair of 570s for a 780 classified and I am going to swap my wife's single 670 ftw for a 780 classified as well.

I thought about putting 780 tis in both rigs but the $200 more a card is just too much for my wallet but the 2 classified should give me a huge leap in ppd over what I have now. I should be ordering the cards by the end of the week

Now one question, could i run a 670 in a rig with only 2 gigs of ram and a 2 ghz pentium dual core? If i can I can have my total ppd up around half a million. Or should i just sell both 570s and the 670 and recoop some of my money.

So in a week or so I should have some good numbers to add to the database


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I've only been folding for fats the last several months mainly because my slied 570 classifieds throws out so much heat for so little ppd. But I've saved up enough (ok, i got another credit card) to upgrade both mine and my wife's rigs so I may start folding 24/7 again minus 10-15 hrs a week for playing Rift.
> 
> Gonna swap my pair of 570s for a 780 classified and I am going to swap my wife's single 670 ftw for a 780 classified as well.
> 
> I thought about putting 780 tis in both rigs but the $200 more a card is just too much for my wallet but the 2 classified should give me a huge leap in ppd over what I have now. I should be ordering the cards by the end of the week
> 
> Now one question, could i run a 670 in a rig with only 2 gigs of ram and a 2 ghz pentium dual core? If i can I can have my total ppd up around half a million. Or should i just sell both 570s and the 670 and recoop some of my money.
> 
> So in a week or so I should have some good numbers to add to the database


Sounds like a nice upgrade. I like my 780s.

As for pairing the 670 with a 2ghz Pentium dual core / 2gb RAM, that will work. You may not see full utilization on the GPU, but it will work. What generation is the Pentium?


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Sounds like a nice upgrade. I like my 780s.
> 
> As for pairing the 670 with a 2ghz Pentium dual core / 2gb RAM, that will work. You may not see full utilization on the GPU, but it will work. What generation is the Pentium?


I'm not sure the generation but I think its an e2200. It only has an 8800gt gpu in it now so even if the 670 isn't fully utilized it should be a huge upgrade. I may order it more ram when i order the 780s for my other rigs. The rig doesn't get used much. Its only on maybe one day a week when my brother comes over for our weekly dinner/game night (usually 8+ hrs of straight gaming). Eventually its going to get a core 2 quad.

I can't wait to get the 780s. I really want to get back into folding full time again. I love my 570 classifieds and their unstoppable gameing at 1080p with everything maxed, but they just lack in folding ppd and heat up my apartment too much. Then im hoping its my last upgrade for a few years on both rigs other then maybe a few cosmetic things and maybe a bigger hdd on my wife's rig. I've spent way to much money on pc stuff over the last year and a half, lol, but its been worth every penny.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I've only been folding for fats the last several months mainly because my slied 570 classifieds throws out so much heat for so little ppd. But I've saved up enough (*ok, i got another credit card*) to upgrade both mine and my wife's rigs so I may start folding 24/7 again minus 10-15 hrs a week for playing Rift.
> 
> Gonna swap my pair of 570s for a 780 classified and I am going to swap my wife's single 670 ftw for a 780 classified as well.
> 
> I thought about putting 780 tis in both rigs but the $200 more a card is just too much for my wallet but the 2 classified should give me a huge leap in ppd over what I have now. I should be ordering the cards by the end of the week
> 
> Now one question, could i run a 670 in a rig with only 2 gigs of ram and a 2 ghz pentium dual core? If i can I can have my total ppd up around half a million. Or should i just sell both 570s and the 670 and recoop some of my money.
> 
> So in a week or so I should have some good numbers to add to the database


Not a good choice.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Not a good choice.


I know, I know, lol. Its a bad habbit I picked up from my dad that I'm trying to shake. Atleast it was after I payed a few of my other cards off with my tax return. The newer one had 0% interest for 18 months and cash back and ill have it payed off in full in under 6 months.


----------



## hertz9753

http://ark.intel.com/products/33925/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E2200-(1M-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

E2200 is a E4500 with it's L2 stripped in half. Which was a midrange Core 2 Duo in 2007. I still have mine, had it overclocked to 3.7GHz once, though 3.1GHz for 24/7









Yes it can pull 2 GPU clients.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> E2200 is a E4500 with it's L2 stripped in half. Which was a midrange Core 2 Duo in 2007. I still have mine, had it overclocked to 3.7GHz once, though 3.1GHz for 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it can pull 2 GPU clients.


Just ordered a Q9400 core 2 quad for it and 8 gigs of ddr2 ram for it, all for $130 shipped on ebay and should be here tomorrow. I also ordered the 780 classifieds for my wife and my rigs and they should be here tomorrow afternoon too









I'm also building a rig for a friend tonight with a 4770k on a z87 rog board and an asus gtx 780. It will be interesting because Its my first time with a haswell chip. He wants it overclocked so Ill be keeping it a few days and seeing how hard I can push it on a h100i then back it off a few hundred mhz so its nice and stable for him.

Ill be folding on 3 780s this weekend plus the 670 ftw in the now q9400 rig so ill have some good numbers to add to the database. Then Ill be working on ocing the classifieds before the next fat


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> E2200 is a E4500 with it's L2 stripped in half. Which was a midrange Core 2 Duo in 2007. I still have mine, had it overclocked to 3.7GHz once, though 3.1GHz for 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it can pull 2 GPU clients.
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered a Q9400 core 2 quad for it and 8 gigs of ddr2 ram for it, all for $130 shipped on ebay and should be here tomorrow. I also ordered the *780 classifieds* for my wife and my rigs and they should be here tomorrow afternoon too
Click to expand...

Pfft, doing it wrong.








Should have been Ti's...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I'm also building a rig for a friend tonight with a 4770k on a z87 rog board and an asus gtx 780. It will be interesting because Its my first time with a haswell chip. He wants it overclocked so Ill be keeping it a few days and seeing how hard I can push it on a h100i then back it off a few hundred mhz so its nice and stable for him.
> 
> Ill be folding on 3 780s this weekend plus the 670 ftw in the now q9400 rig so ill have some good numbers to add to the database. Then Ill be working on ocing the classifieds before the next fat


Keep them going 17th through 19th and your FAT score should be pretty darn fine > http://www.overclock.net/t/1466579/february-2014-foldathon-17th-19th


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Pfft, doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have been Ti's...
> Keep them going 17th through 19th and your FAT score should be pretty darn fine > http://www.overclock.net/t/1466579/february-2014-foldathon-17th-19th


I almost got the ti's, but they just cost way to much over the classifieds. The classifieds will do great and have plenty of room to OC.

Got my friends rig going last night. I can now say I like Ivy over Haswell. His 4770k run very warm at the stock 3.9 ghz oc which is warmer then my 3770k at 4.8 ghz and my 3570k at 5 ghz. I don't think I'll be switching to Haswell anytime soon, lol. Its at 73C while folding. I don't think I'll bring it above 4.1 or 4.2.

His 780 reference on the other hand is a beast. On its second 8900 now at the stock clock of 993 and getting a tpf of 3:34 and 125k PPD and is only at 48C. My 2 780 Classifieds will be in today and I can't wait to get them running and folding and overclocked


----------



## labnjab

Got the 2 780 classifieds fired up. Its early in the WU but its looking good. Both 780's are at the factory 1137 OC. They run a little warmer then the reference 780 but they are clocked a little higher too. Gonna let them finish a wu or 2 and then start ocing them.



Some of the final parts for my buddies rig got delayed due to the nor'easter so I will be keeping his rig through the next fat. I'm also throwing a 670 ftw in the mine craft box this weekend and more ram and a core 2 quad so I'm hoping to add another 75K ppd to my total and push me over half a mil ppd. I'll add some more numbers to the gpu database one these cards finish their 1st unit. Both classifieds have been climbing with each frame since I took the screen shot. My wife's is close to 180k ppd now


----------



## Mitche01

Just added my GTX680 and newly OC'd GTX 650 TI.
Cheers


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Just added my GTX680 and newly OC'd GTX 650 TI.
> Cheers


What happened to low power consumption and silent running?


----------



## labnjab

Swapped to the latest drivers this afternoon on my 780's instead of 327.xx and got a huge jump in ppd on an 8900. Almost 200,000k on my wife's 780 classified and my friends reference 780 jumped quite a bit too. My classified is still on an 8018 which is unchanged from 327.xx. I'll add the new numbers to the database. I wish I had used the new drivers at the start of the fat


----------



## kremtok

How are the new drivers doing on 600 series GPU?


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> How are the new drivers doing on 600 series GPU?


I haven't dared trying them on my 670 ftw yet, lol. They work great on my 780s


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I haven't dared trying them on my 670 ftw yet, lol. They work great on my 780s


Keep us posted, eh?


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Keep us posted, eh?


Well, since the fat is over in less then 12 hrs Ill throw them on now and let you know in the am, unless I get an 8018, then you will have to wait till after my next 8900.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Well, since the fat is over in less then 12 hrs Ill throw them on now and let you know in the am, unless I get an 8018, then you will have to wait till after my next 8900.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## labnjab

Only been a few frames but the new drivers suck on my 670 FTW, less then half the ppd as 327.xx, No time to switch back tonight so I'll switch them back tomorrow. Went from almost 80k ppd down to under 30k ppd. 780's are still doing great though


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What happened to low power consumption and silent running?


Using my 680 in the FAT. But the 650s are srill silent (check out the build log update)
Also folding got to me!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

New batch processed.

Arvid is ninja'ing some crazy results. P9401 seem to be the new hype lol. Also congrats on being the new PPD king at 320k PPD


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> New batch processed.
> 
> Arvid is ninja'ing some crazy results. *P9401 seem to be the new hype lol.* Also congrats on being the new PPD king at 320k PPD


Arvid needs to let me give some of the 9401's a try, lol. I have yet to get one. Just P8900's on my wife's rig and 8018's on the main rig

I switched my 670FTW back to 327.xx drivers. Woke up this morning and it was still only getting 27k ppd on the new drivers. Its been a few frames on 327.xx drivers and its back to 80K ppd


----------



## Mitche01

P9401s are only at Beta stage so unless you are applying the flag client-type beta, you will never get the p9401s

and as you are currently 8018ing, it appears you only have advanced on!

Try the beta flag and cross you fingers (you can still get 8900s on beta)

Plus it seems linux with beta is getting the P9401s more.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> P9401s are only at Beta stage so unless you are applying the flag client-type beta, you will never get the p9401s
> 
> and as you are currently 8018ing, it appears you only have advanced on!
> 
> Try the beta flag and cross you fingers (you can still get 8900s on beta)
> 
> Plus it seems linux with beta is getting the P9401s more.


Im actually on beta flag on all rigs. 3 have had non stop 8900s (not that im complaining) but one seems to get mostly 8018s

Edit: guess i was wrong, 3 of the 4 were on beta. The one on 8018s was on advanced for some reason. Just switched it to beta so atleast my 8018 problem is fixed lol


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Im actually on beta flag on all rigs. 3 have had non stop 8900s (not that im complaining) but one seems to get mostly 8018s
> 
> Edit: guess i was wrong, 3 of the 4 were on beta. The one on 8018s was on advanced for some reason. Just switched it to beta so atleast my 8018 problem is fixed lol


I would double check the config on the one getting p8018s, typically you only see those on advanced or no flag. You may just be unlucky tho.

[edit] I didn't see your edit, haha, looks like you got it sorted out.


----------



## Mitche01

Oh, thats weird then!

i only get 8018 if I run advanced.

As soon as i run beta i keep on the 8900s I have had a weeks worth of 9401s when they were first beta released and my PPD went up by about 20k (90k-110k)


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> P9401s are only at Beta stage so unless you are applying the flag client-type beta, you will never get the p9401s


My 580 got two 9401's with the advanced flag, so they might not be in beta anymore.

12 hours to finish an 8900 on my 580 was already long enough. 25+ hours to finish 9401's is too much, so I removed the client-type flag completely. Now I'm getting the old Core 15 units, but the PPD isn't much lower than what 9401's were giving me.

OTOH my two 670's are happily running both 8900's and 9401's on the beta flag. Recently it's about half and half of each.


----------



## tictoc

I installed the 14.1 betav1.6 driver for the FaT, and the results are pretty impressive. 30,000+ PPD, on P8900, compared to the 13.11 betav9.2 that I was using for the last FaT.

All in all the driver ran OK for the FaT. Two bsods over the past 48 hours. If that gets ironed out the next driver release is going to be pretty impressive.

Before reading @anubis1127's post on the 14.1 drivers, I didn't think I would see another big performance increase, from a driver, on my now 2 year old 7970.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I would double check the config on the one getting p8018s, typically you only see those on advanced or no flag. You may just be unlucky tho.
> 
> [edit] I didn't see your edit, haha, looks like you got it sorted out.


I wish I would have checked it 2 days ago, lol. I probably could have had 200k-300k more points during the fat if I was running the beta flag. Its now happily running an 8900 for 185k ppd. Now I just need to work on flashing a custom bios on it so I can increase v-core above 1.2 and give it a bigger overclock.

Now that the fat is over I bumped the wife's 780 up to 1300 mhz (from 1254) since it had voltage and temperature to spare. Lets see if it holds stable


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I wish I would have checked it 2 days ago, lol. I probably could have had 200k-300k more points during the fat if I was running the beta flag. Its now happily running an 8900 for 185k ppd. Now I just need to work on flashing a custom bios on it so I can increase v-core above 1.2 and give it a bigger overclock.
> 
> Now that the fat is over I bumped the wife's 780 up to 1300 mhz (from 1254) since it had voltage and temperature to spare. Lets see if it holds stable


Good luck!


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you, but it didn't like it, even at maxed out voltage so I dropped it back down to 1254. It wasn't failing the unit, but for some reason usage was jumping all over the chart, anywhere from 99%-70% and ppd took a nose dive. Tried 1275 and that didn't help so I dropped it back down to 1254 and usage went back to normal so I'm going to leave it there until I get more time to mess with it. 1254 must be the wall before it needs more then factory vcore, even 1261 has a problem


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I wish I would have checked it 2 days ago, lol. I probably could have had 200k-300k more points during the fat if I was running the beta flag. Its now happily running an 8900 for 185k ppd. Now I just need to work on flashing a custom bios on it so I can increase v-core above 1.2 and give it a bigger overclock.
> 
> Now that the fat is over I bumped the wife's 780 up to 1300 mhz (from 1254) since it had voltage and temperature to spare. Lets see if it holds stable


What clock speed are you at for ~185k PPD?


----------



## labnjab

1200 on the main rigs 780 for 185k. My wife's is at 1254 and gets 197k


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> 1200 on the main rigs 780 for 185k. My wife's is at 1254 and gets 197k


Hrmm, seems I need to do some OCing. I'm getting ~162k PPD @ 1150Mhz.


----------



## labnjab

An overclock will do you good







Are you running the new 334.xx drivers? I switched to them last night (from 327.xx) and they gave me a 20k-25k boost in ppd.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> An overclock will do you good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running the new 334.xx drivers? I switched to them last night (from 327.xx) and they gave me a 20k-25k boost in ppd.


I'm on 334.67, I downloaded 334.89 today, and once this WU finishes I'm going to install, and reboot. See if that helps any.


----------



## anubis1127

Hmm, so far my TPF is about 3 seconds higher. Maybe its just this WU, but so far my results are worse on 334.89.


----------



## labnjab

I've noticed variences in tpf between runs of P8900. I had a few today at 197k but the one im on now is only 189k.

I went from 327.xx drivers to 334.89 and never tried anything in between. There was quite a huge boost between 327.xx and 334.89, but for all I know I could have seen the same boost or better going from 327.xx to 334.67


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I've noticed variences in tpf between runs of P8900. I had a few today at 197k but the one im on now is only 189k


Are you using HFM to get those estimates?


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Are you using HFM to get those estimates?


That was with hfm


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> That was with hfm










Wonder why my PPDs is so much lower.

You have it set like this?


----------



## labnjab

Mine is set like that. If i go by frame time its only a few k ppd more then going by download time. Right now both cards are on ones under 190k ppd. The wifes is at 187k and the main rig is at 181k. I haven't seen the 190k plus p8900s in a few wus.

How much lower is yours? What 780 are you running and at what clock? I was stress testing a friends pc that I built during the fat and it was getting around 140-150k ppd on a reference asus 780 at stock clocks (993).


----------



## hertz9753

I'm running project 10462's on both of my 770's and my 780. I don't like any 10xxx wu's.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Mine is set like that. If i go by frame time its only a few k ppd more then going by download time. Right now both cards are on ones under 190k ppd. The wifes is at 187k and the main rig is at 181k. I haven't seen the 190k plus p8900s in a few wus.
> 
> How much lower is yours? What 780 are you running and at what clock? I was stress testing a friends pc that I built during the fat and it was getting around 140-150k ppd on a reference asus 780 at stock clocks (993).


Its a 780L, at 1150Mhz, stock voltage. I just bumped it up to 1163, I don't know if that is stable yet.

What voltage you using on yours at 1200Mhz?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm running project 10462's on both of my 770's and my 780. I don't like any 10xxx wu's.


Woah, I haven't seen that one yet.


----------



## labnjab

my one at 1200 is maxed out a 1.2 volts (till I flash the bios). Surprisingly my wife's at 1254 only takes 1.187 volts but I can't clock it any higher and be stable, even at 1.200 volts so its gonna have to flash its bios too


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> my one at 1200 is maxed out a 1.2 volts (till I flash the bios). Surprisingly my wife's at 1254 only takes 1.187 volts but I can't clock it any higher and be stable, even at 1.200 volts so its gonna have to flash its bios too


You have Classifieds? You don't need to flash the bios for more than 1.2V.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You have Classifieds? You don't need to flash the bios for more than 1.2V.


I do have classifieds but I can't get them to go above 1.2 on either of the 2 bios they came with, with precision x or msi afterburner, thats why I figured I would flash one of the bios with one of skyn3t's bios so I can go higher. Is there another program that will allow me more vcore?

Got a few screen shots for you. Don't mind the fails, they show up when I pause for some reason.

Here is is going by download time and all frames. This is taken from the main rig



And here it is using Frame time and last frame just for fun.


----------



## anubis1127

Stop using precision x. I mean flashing skyn3t vbios will do the trick, but it is not necessary. I wouldn't personally, but to each their own. I did use the skyn3t vbios on my old 780 ACX and it was fine.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm running project 10462's on both of my 770's and my 780. I don't like any 10xxx wu's.


Yeap, whoever thought of this unit was out of their mind. So much fail.

Anyhow, not sure if this help but this is what I saw (open right click for better pic obviously).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Thank you, but it didn't like it, even at maxed out voltage so I dropped it back down to 1254. It wasn't failing the unit, but for some reason usage was jumping all over the chart, anywhere from 99%-70% and ppd took a nose dive.


With the core 17s, that's what you'll see just before the work unit fails. Sure sign to back down your clocks like you did. Anyhow, grab the Classy tool and you can overvolt. Only GPU-Z will show the approximate voltage though not exact.. AB or Precision won't show anything beyond 1.21 from what I see on my TI Classy.


----------



## hertz9753

I think that is the wrong picture for the 10462 wu. I'm getting close to 70c temps with an ACX cooler and an open case. I'm only running @ 1149 on my GTX 780.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject.overusingIPswillbebanned?p=10462


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeap, whoever thought of this unit was out of their mind. So much fail.
> 
> Anyhow, not sure if this help but this is what I saw (open right click for better pic obviously).
> 
> 
> With the core 17s, that's what you'll see just before the work unit fails. Sure sign to back down your clocks like you did. Anyhow, grab the Classy tool and you can overvolt. Only GPU-Z will show the approximate voltage though not exact.. AB or Precision won't show anything beyond 1.21 from what I see on my TI Classy.


Thank you for the tip. I just gave it a try but it looks like 1254mhz is the limit for my wife's card. No matter how much vcore I give it I can't get it stable above 1254. I maxed out the classy tool and it still crashed. I'll see If I can get the card in the main rig to clock higher another day. I'd love to at least match my wife's card.

Im happy with 200k ppd at 1254 though, lol


----------



## labnjab

Finally picked up 9401's on all 3 rigs. On 2 rigs there are getting pretty much identical ppd as I get on 8900's, but my 670 FTW picked up a decent one and is getting 95k ppd (vs its usuall 75k ppd on 8900's). I'm going to add them now


----------



## Samurai707

Looking at 220.8k PPD on 9401 R469, C0, G32... 4:45 TPF... ~72.8k credit... HFM stats.

ASUS DC2 780 at 1215mhz.
I dig it!


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Looking at 220.8k PPD on 9401 R469, C0, G32... 4:45 TPF... ~72.8k credit... HFM stats.
> 
> ASUS DC2 780 at 1215mhz.
> I dig it!


Nice

got one for 238k on my slower 780 now (1200mhz) at a 2:33 tpf. I love these 9401's


----------



## Mitche01

Just added 4 P9401 WUs to the data base fom my GTX 650 Tis

these WUs seem to vary quite a bit on TPF.

2 seperate WUs on the same [email protected] gave:

R1176, C0, G1 - TPF 14:18 (PPD - 42404)
then
R617, C0, G8 - TPF 18:42 (PPD - 28257)

Updated the list with p10464 projects

these have really low PPD!

1097Mhz GTX650Ti = 20k!


----------



## labnjab

Just added my 1st P13000 for 80k ppd on my 670 ftw and also added my highest P10464 on my wife' 780 classified at 140k ppd


----------



## animatrix

Hi everyone, I add my HD 7770 result.
GPU overclock to 1150 MHz, AMD driver is 14.3, Client is 7.4.4 with Windows 7
This gets 30k PPD, it seems be good performance for HD7770.


----------



## derickwm

@tictoc what drivers are you using for that 170k PPD 7970?


----------



## tictoc

I was running 14.1 beta v1.6 driver for the 170k. The driver wasn't very stable, and I had a few random BSODs.

I updated to the 14.2 beta v1.3 for the Red Vs. Green and this months FaT. With the 14.2 beta v1.3 PPD was the same; p9401 WUs at 170k PPD and the one p13000 WU that I ran at 171k PPD. I also never had any stability issues with the 14.2 beta v1.3 driver.


----------



## derickwm

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## derickwm

Installed 14.3 beta.

Getting 190k ppd with one 7970, 175k with the next and 160k with the last... any ideas as to why?


----------



## anubis1127

All at the same clock speed?


----------



## derickwm

Same clocks, same memory.


----------



## anubis1127

Odd, are they always that different? I've seen some RCG of the same WU give better PPD than others, but usually not with that disparity.


----------



## derickwm

I've seen the second one get closer to the first, but the third is always lagging behind by a good amount of points.


----------



## anubis1127

Maybe the third one is just lazy.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## animatrix

You could try FAH client 7.4.4, I remember 7.3.6 PPD calculation is not so good.
Maybe they improved method of calculation for new version.


----------



## derickwm

I'm on 7.4.4


----------



## animatrix

or .....new version always means new bug


----------



## KingT

I've recently switched back on nVidia (GTX 780), so do I still use client-type advanced, or client-type beta in slots settings for GPU folding?

What's PPD I could expect for GTX 780 @ 1150/1600MHz?

CHEERS..


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oooh, I definitely can't complain about this... EVGA GTX 770 SC running stock clocks... 114,784.4 PPD on a P9406 (325, 0, 6). TPF of 00:04:19.


----------



## tictoc

Added a P9101 to the dbase, since no one had submitted one of those units yet. Not a bad WU on my 7970, TPF 00:02:42, for 134k PPD.

I just started a P9408 WU, and I will add it to the dbase once it finishes up. With 9% of the WU completed, it is sitting at 129k PPD.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> I've recently switched back on nVidia (GTX 780), so do I still use client-type advanced, or client-type beta in slots settings for GPU folding?
> 
> What's PPD I could expect for GTX 780 @ 1150/1600MHz?
> 
> CHEERS..


I'd say somewhere between 150k and 170k. Advanced is fine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oooh, I definitely can't complain about this... EVGA GTX 770 SC running stock clocks... 114,784.4 PPD on a P9406 (325, 0, 6). TPF of 00:04:19.


That's pretty good PPD for a 770








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Added a P9101 to the dbase, since no one had submitted one of those units yet. Not a bad WU on my 7970, TPF 00:02:42, for 134k PPD.
> 
> I just started a P9408 WU, and I will add it to the dbase once it finishes up. With 9% of the WU completed, it is sitting at 129k PPD.


Thanks for the submission. P9408 doesn't seem to be a really good unit from what I've seen.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> That's pretty good PPD for a 770


My thoughts exactly! I usually get around 107.5k or so PPD, which I'm still happy with ^_^


----------



## error-id10t

Don't know how to update so here's a picture.



9406 again but would need to let it run longer to see if it catches up, though I'm heading to bed so I'll miss that.



update: it's slowing going up so it should catch up.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Added a P9101 to the dbase, since no one had submitted one of those units yet. Not a bad WU on my 7970, TPF 00:02:42, for 134k PPD.
> 
> I just started a P9408 WU, and I will add it to the dbase once it finishes up. With 9% of the WU completed, it is sitting at 129k PPD.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the submission. P9408 doesn't seem to be a really good unit from what I've seen.
Click to expand...

P9408 is fairly average, but the WU I am running right now is a little better @ 144k PPD. Definitely not as good as P9406 which was @ 166k PPD on my 7970.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Wow yeah, I'm getting about 320-330k PPD on this P9406


----------



## neurotix

Added one @TheBlademaster01


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Much appreciated neuro







!

People, I added extra columns to the database that display the theoretical peak output for your GPU and based on that the yield factor of that unit.

These are just extra pieces of information to show how well a unit yields points. A higher output obviously means that we are dealing with a faster GPU, but higher PPD rate achieved with a constant or even lower output (corresponding to a similar or worse performing GPU respectively) implies a higher yield factor for that unit.

Now, the theoretical output is just the maximum amount of *single precision floating point* operations (in GFlops & 1 GFlop = 1 billion Flops) your GPU is capable of performing in a best case scenario. It is calculated as follows:

-> Output = 2 * shader clock * amount of shaders

This is the same standard as maintained/advertised by both AMD and nVidia.

Then the yield factor is calculated like so:

-> Yield = Output / PPD

So at constant output and higher PPD this factor will get smaller. As such, a smaller value indicates a better yielding unit. I've marked the best yielding units with gold text color to further accentuate this.

I hope all is clear and feel free to post some suggestions/comments if they come to mind.

Thanks


----------



## neurotix

Submitted another.


----------



## bfromcolo

I just submitted a 13001 as well on my 7850 where it's going to take 26 hours to run.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I just submitted a 13001 as well on my 7850 where it's going to take 26 hours to run.


OCN really needs a jaw dropping emote. That is a long time to wait. Although not as long as my GTS 450 takes, 3.3 days for one p1300x unit. But it folds so I really don't question it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm currently sitting at 127.4k PPD on a P9406 (R233, C0, G47) with my GTX 770. 1,306MHz core, 7,000 memory. Definitely can't complain!

EDIT: 128,796 PPD with a TPF of 00:04:03. Yup, definitely can't complain, especially if my card winds up holding at this on a regular basis ^_^


----------



## neurotix

@TheBlademaster01

Submitted another one, this time a P13000 with 199k PPD.


----------



## bfromcolo

And I submitted a 13000 on my 7850, once again a nearly 26 hour completion time for 48K PPD.

It would be nice if Stanford had some smaller units, if they ran in 8 - 12 hours I could run them over night and not have the PC bother anyone in the day time, as it is I know its going to be a full day and I don't even bother on warm days.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> @TheBlademaster01
> 
> Submitted another one, this time a P13000 with 199k PPD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> And I submitted a 13000 on my 7850, once again a nearly 26 hour completion time for 48K PPD.
> 
> It would be nice if Stanford had some smaller units, if they ran in 8 - 12 hours I could run them over night and not have the PC bother anyone in the day time, as it is I know its going to be a full day and I don't even bother on warm days.


Thanks guys, I had one as well. Largest GPU units I've seen


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Submitted a P13000 (r2099, C0, G16) that's putting out 202k 39% in on a GTX 780 Classified ^_^


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Managed to snag me 208,500 PPD with a TPF of 00:02:00 out of a P9102 (R43, C9, G41).


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Managed to snag me 208,500 PPD with a TPF of 00:02:00 out of a P9102 (R43, C9, G41).


And here I am getting 20K on the things...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> And here I am getting 20K on the things...


Ouch. It takes my card about 3 hours to burn through it, and credit is just shy of 30k points...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

94% complete... P9102 (R41, C5, G16) and getting 205,547 PPD on my setup.


----------



## stickg1

I got an interesting WU on my 280X. 186K PPD according to HFM. I'll get further details when I get back home. But it's a 10XXX something.

EDIT: It's a 10469 Core17 ZETA


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Submit that defiant!


----------



## stickg1

It has been submitted! What settings do you guys use for PPD calculation in HFM.net?


----------



## lawrencendlw

GOD I really need to get new GPU's. 480 CUDA cores just doesn't cut it anymore. It takes me 2 X First Gen i7's, 3 X GTX 480's and 1 X GTX 570 and I still don't get even close to touching your PPD from just one GTX 770 or above. It's really rather sad to me. Maybe I'll buy 3 way SLI 770's for both of my rigs and save some money. I hope I get my cash soon lol. I can't take this mediocre folding anymore. I got the bug again.


----------



## hertz9753

You can get used AMD 7970 or R9 280X's for $200 or less and they will put up better points than a GTX 770 or 680.


----------



## lawrencendlw

At that point, I might as well go with the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You can get used AMD 7970 or R9 280X's for $200 or less and they will put up better points than a GTX 770 or 680.


At that point then I might as well go with the ASUS R9295X2-8GD5 Radeon R9 295x2 And save the space in my case lol. I know that a $1500 card isn't really a good call for folding but still. I'd imagine that 2 X R9 280X's get better PPD than a single R9 295X2 does right? Besides, For the cost, I could (Going by your $200 each cost) get 7 X R9 280X's for the cost of 1 R9 295X2 and have $100 left over...


----------



## dman811

R9 295X2 is basically 2xR9 290X GPUs I believe.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> At that point, I might as well go with the
> At that point then I might as well go with the ASUS R9295X2-8GD5 Radeon R9 295x2 And save the space in my case lol. I know that a $1500 card isn't really a good call for folding but still. I'd imagine that 2 X R9 280X's get better PPD than a single R9 295X2 does right? Besides, For the cost, I could (Going by your $200 each cost) get 7 X R9 280X's for the cost of 1 R9 295X2 and have $100 left over...


http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=1#leaderboard.php



After you click on the link above, click on categories and move you mouse over the usernames to see what they are running. GPU-E and AMD cat.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You can get used AMD 7970 or R9 280X's for $200 or less and they will put up better points than a GTX 770 or 680.


For the price, it is really hard to beat the value offered by these GPU', 2 of these and you are looking at close to 300K points per day.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Unless you pay power bills


----------



## lanofsong

Probably close to what Lawrencendlw is paying presently to run his 3 x 480 and 1 x 570.







. Still, the power bills can get expensive.


----------



## stickg1

The R9 280X/7970 is a great bang for buck right now. And the latest drivers actually work well for gaming AND folding. Which I have never seen happen before. So it's as good as time as any to pick up AMD cards IMO.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, that is nuts. I would go broke really fast folding that. I even try to spare my 780Ti as much as possible.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Probably close to what Lawrencendlw is paying presently to run his 3 x 480 and 1 x 570.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still, the power bills can get expensive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, that is nuts. I would go broke really fast folding that. I even try to spare my 780Ti as much as possible.


Yeah but at least I don't need to run my Heater in the winter lol. But luckily for me, I don't pay for electricity.

So basically, I need to figure out how to get the best bang for my buck then. I plan on having 6-8 GPU's so what would be my best bet to get? I'd of course love to have 8 GTX 880 TI's (when they come out) but that isn't really feasible since that would be over $5k. But it would be better to get 4 X GTX 780 TI's than 8 X 770 TI's right? I'm just trying to figure out what is best for me.


----------



## stickg1

Well there is no 770ti either. If you want cards to fold now for max points, I would get 280X's. If you're looking for longevity then I guess go with 780 ti's, obviously it would be about 3x more expensive though.


----------



## dman811

For the price 280Xs are going for, they are probably your best PPD/$, if you have no restriction on price get Titan Blacks.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> For the price 280Xs are going for, they are probably your best PPD/$, if you have no restriction on price get Titan Blacks.


Yeah but aren't the titan Black's more of a gaming card than a folding card?


----------



## dman811

Definitely more workstation than gaming or folding, but I'm pretty sure they get the most points for a single GPU currently.


----------



## tictoc

I had a p9201 WU that I was going to add to the Dbase, but it errored-out at 17% completion. Definitely the lowest PPD unit I have seen in awhile on my 7970. When it failed it was at 77k PPD.


----------



## anubis1127

Ouch.


----------



## neurotix

Submitted top one.


----------



## dman811

Submitted this one.


----------



## joeh4384

There are a lot of good deals on used R9 290/290x too especially used on Ebay.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

205,890 PPD on a P13001 (R469, C7, G20) and a TPF of 00:05:53 with my GTX 780 Classified ^_^


----------



## swiftypoison

man, I wish I was getting P1301s. I keep getting 9201s on my 770. Question: does having the Beta flag (to get .55 core and avoid slowdowns) have anything to do with me getting only 9201s?


----------



## dman811

Yes it does, switching to client-type advanced from client-type beta will get you more p1300xs.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> man, I wish I was getting P1301s. I keep getting 9201s on my 770. Question: does having the Beta flag (to get .55 core and avoid slowdowns) have anything to do with me getting only 9201s?


What drivers are you using swiftypoison? I know that i had to run 327.xx drivers to get the most PPD, any of the newer drivers cut my PPD by more than half.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> What drivers are you using swiftypoison? I know that i had to run 327.xx drivers to get the most PPD, any of the newer drivers cut my PPD by more than half.


I am running the latest beta 340.something with the beta flag so I do around 120k PPD. Ill changed my flag to advanced in the hopes of getting some p1301s


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> What drivers are you using swiftypoison? I know that i had to run 327.xx drivers to get the most PPD, any of the newer drivers cut my PPD by more than half.


That issue has been fixed with the updated [email protected] core 17.0.0.55. You are no longer stuck on 327.xx if you don't want to be. There is a thread here with more details: http://www.overclock.net/t/1482827/beta-core-17-v0-0-55-fixes-gk104-slowdown-issue/


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That issue has been fixed with the updated [email protected] core 17.0.0.55. You are no longer stuck on 327.xx if you don't want to be. There is a thread here with more details: http://www.overclock.net/t/1482827/beta-core-17-v0-0-55-fixes-gk104-slowdown-issue/


OK - Will try this out - thanks









Looking good so far with the 337.88 drivers.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

List updated









Database needs some serious advertisement, we are lacking data on AMD and entry-midrange parts.


----------



## altsanity

When I get home later I'll drop some data on what ppd my two watercooled 290's pull


----------



## TheBlademaster01




----------



## anubis1127

I just added my r9 270s to my [email protected] client. I can add some numbers for them once they fold a few WUs.

Submitted these:


----------



## dman811

I'm folding 9201s on my 660 Ti so I'll post a few results from them.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

If I had the spare electrical outlets, I'd work on getting some more gtx 770 results. Grrr, old houses and only six total circuits.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If I had the spare electrical outlets, I'd work on getting some more gtx 770 results. Grrr, old houses and only six total circuits.


Sounds like a problem that needs fixing.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If I had the spare electrical outlets, I'd work on getting some more gtx 770 results. Grrr, old houses and only six total circuits.


Just swap out your 780.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sounds like a problem that needs fixing.


We'll fix it by getting a house, otherwise we'd be pouring aomething like $30k cad into a $130k apartment style condo (I would want to tear our drywall for easier access, double the circuits, upgrade to at least 100A service, not to mention run networking cable.. renovate the kitchen yadda yadda long dream list that's just easier to do with a house.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Just swap out your 780.


....No.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> We'll fix it by getting a house, otherwise we'd be pouring aomething like $30k cad into a $130k apartment style condo (I would want to tear our drywall for easier access, double the circuits, upgrade to at least 100A service, not to mention run networking cable.. renovate the kitchen yadda yadda long dream list that's just easier to do with a house.)


My point exactly.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> ....No.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My point exactly.


Best part is I totally forgot the bit about "upgrade the insulation and in some semblance of soundproofing" to that list too









We'll have a house soon enough ^-&


----------



## lawrencendlw

I suggest that you say to hell with the house upgrades and just buy a generator and put the rest of the renovation money on building a massive GTX 780 TI GPU folding farm. You could just renovate a spare bedroom to make it into a massive walk in freezer to house your folding farm. I'd say that 50 GTX 780 TI'S should be enough







lol. If you averaged 300k each then that would be 15 million ppd


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I suggest that you say to hell with the house upgrades and just buy a generator and put the rest of the renovation money on building a massive GTX 780 TI GPU folding farm. You could just renovate a spare bedroom to make it into a massive walk in freezer to house your folding farm. I'd say that 50 GTX 780 TI'S should be enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. If you averaged 300k each then that would be 15 million ppd


He's in an apartment so that might be difficult for him, although your suggestion is pretty close to what I have in mind for my dream house


----------



## lawrencendlw

I know. I was just messing around. My dream home is completely computerized and automated. But my little woman doesn't want all of that. She doesn't want anything that can invade her privacy even though I explained to her that there is no such thing as privacy anymore. But I'll eventually get her to see things my way. Lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I suggest that you say to hell with the house upgrades and just buy a generator and put the rest of the renovation money on building a massive GTX 780 TI GPU folding farm. You could just renovate a spare bedroom to make it into a massive walk in freezer to house your folding farm. I'd say that 50 GTX 780 TI'S should be enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. If you averaged 300k each then that would be 15 million ppd


What's a spare bedroom? There's one bedroom (dominated by the bed, obviously, but there'll be a fish tank in there too eventually. I think.), a (pitifully small) bathroom, living room, something resembling a dining room (that's used for storage of COFFEE!!!







), and a few closets. 667.4sq ft isn't easy to live in, doubly so when there's only 60A service and all of six circuits to deal with.

Even if I won the lottery, I'm not building a folding farm, but a server room is in the plans even for a normal house *grins*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He's in an apartment so that might be difficult for him, although your suggestion is pretty close to what I have in mind for my dream house


Yeah, a heavily air conditioned server room never hurts!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I know. I was just messing around. My dream home is completely computerized and automated. But my little woman doesn't want all of that. She doesn't want anything that can invade her privacy even though I explained to her that there is no such thing as privacy anymore. But I'll eventually get her to see things my way. Lol


I wanted that kind of thing years ago when automation was still in it's infancy, but now it's more of a fully interconnected setup is what I want more than total automation. Doubly so because if I can afford that kind of house I don't need an alarm clock!







my hubby loves the idea of a total tech house!

In other, on topic news... Submitted a P13001 (R78, C3, G36) that I was getting 200,609 PPD on with core set to 1201MHz. Had to dial things down a touch thanks to the weather. Stupid 25C+ days!!!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What's a spare bedroom? There's one bedroom (dominated by the bed, obviously, but there'll be a fish tank in there too eventually. I think.), a (pitifully small) bathroom, living room, something resembling a dining room (that's used for storage of COFFEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and a few closets. 667.4sq ft isn't easy to live in, doubly so when there's only 60A service and all of six circuits to deal with.
> 
> Even if I won the lottery, I'm not building a folding farm, but a server room is in the plans even for a normal house *grins*
> Yeah, a heavily air conditioned server room never hurts!
> I wanted that kind of thing years ago when automation was still in it's infancy, but now it's more of a fully interconnected setup is what I want more than total automation. Doubly so because if I can afford that kind of house I don't need an alarm clock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hubby loves the idea of a total tech house!
> 
> In other, on topic news... Submitted a P13001 (R78, C3, G36) that I was getting 200,609 PPD on with core set to 1201MHz. Had to dial things down a touch thanks to the weather. Stupid 25C+ days!!!


25C days? Shoot man, its 25C in my office right now..


----------



## dman811

25°C is what I consider to be a nice day. 30°C-35°C is hot.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 25C days? Shoot man, its 25C in my office right now..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 25°C is what I consider to be a nice day. 30°C-35°C is hot.


25C is already pushing heatstroke areas for me >.>;;;;; Me and the heat seriously don't get along all that well. It's easily 35C in the condo atm... No clue how I'll be able to sleep tonight...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> 25C is already pushing heatstroke areas for me >.>;;;;; Me and the heat seriously don't get along all that well. It's easily 35C in the condo atm... No clue how I'll be able to sleep tonight...


25C in my office with the central AC unit on mind you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 25C in my office with the central AC unit on mind you.


Well... I'm in Northern Alberta, home of -30C winters. I want my darn ~REASONABLE~ summer weather... Like 22C max!


----------



## dman811

-30°C? I might actually have to put long pants on to go outside in that weather.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> -30°C? I might actually have to put long pants on to go outside in that weather.


*snickers* Oh, by the way... That's ~BEFORE~ windchill!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> *snickers* Oh, by the way... That's ~BEFORE~ windchill!


Lol, windchill..that is a term I haven't heard since I lived in Michigan.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Lol, windchill..that is a term I haven't heard since I lived in Michigan.


It's a fact of life up here for.... 4-6 months of the year.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's a fact of life up here for.... 4-6 months of the year.


I bet. On the upside, you have perfect folding weather for 4-6 months.


----------



## hertz9753

I wish It got cold where I live.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I bet. On the upside, you have perfect folding weather for 4-6 months.


Good point, it is nice in that regard. We'll see how tomorrow's new windows affect things (yay, FINALLY ones that aren't decades old...)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I wish It got cold where I live.


It's nice, until you realize that spring you'll never be happy because weather is all over the bloody place, and that in the long run, weather patterns seem to very closely mimick those of a desert, at least somewhat (it's pretty bad three hours south in Calgary as they're in the shadow of the Rocky Mountains, so it isn't uncommon for the temperatures to drop as much as 20C after the sun falls)


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Good point, it is nice in that regard. We'll see how tomorrow's new windows affect things (yay, FINALLY ones that aren't decades old...)
> It's nice, until you realize that spring you'll never be happy because weather is all over the bloody place, and that in the long run, weather patterns seem to very closely mimick those of a desert, at least somewhat (it's pretty bad three hours south in Calgary as they're in the shadow of the Rocky Mountains, so it isn't uncommon for the temperatures to drop as much as 20C after the sun falls)


You know that I live North Dakota, right?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You know that I live North Dakota, right?


I did.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I live in my mom's basement... At least that is where I think that I am anyways. I haven't left this place in about 10 years... I hope that you all know that I am absolutely kidding. I unfortunately live with my Ex-Wife (which is all sunshine and butterflies let me tell you...) with my kids in Bremerton, WA. If anyone complains to me about it raining where they are, I'm going to stab them in the face with a soldering Iron. I grew up in Las Vegas, Nevada which it rains once every 5 or 6 years and coming from that to Washington State where it rains basically year round is a bit of a shock to the system. Also going from 120 degree summers to 80 degree summers (When it actually gets hot. Most of the time its in the 60's from spring to late summer and then it gets really cold and snows a lot) is a bit of a shock too. I wear jackets year round here. It's great weather for Overclocking though. Even though it rarely gets hot here, I have a couple of window AC units which I run year round to keep my computers nice and cold. I make my kids wear jackets inside so daddys computers stay nice and frosty lol.


----------



## dman811

Walk in freezers come to mind.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I live in my mom's basement... At least that is where I think that I am anyways. I haven't left this place in about 10 years... I hope that you all know that I am absolutely kidding. I unfortunately live with my Ex-Wife (which is all sunshine and butterflies let me tell you...) with my kids in Bremerton, WA. If anyone complains to me about it raining where they are, I'm going to stab them in the face with a soldering Iron. I grew up in Las Vegas, Nevada which it rains once every 5 or 6 years and coming from that to Washington State where it rains basically year round is a bit of a shock to the system. Also going from 120 degree summers to 80 degree summers (When it actually gets hot. Most of the time its in the 60's from spring to late summer and then it gets really cold and snows a lot) is a bit of a shock too. I wear jackets year round here. It's great weather for Overclocking though. Even though it rarely gets hot here, I have a couple of window AC units which I run year round to keep my computers nice and cold. I make my kids wear jackets inside so daddys computers stay nice and frosty lol.


Washington state is my favorite state.


----------



## dman811

I like the prospect of living in Colorado.


----------



## anubis1127

I don't even like Washington state for that reason. Its just a beautiful place. So is CO for that matter, and they have come killer microbrews.


----------



## dman811

I have a state-distance restraining order against someone in Washington State, and he plans on living there for the rest of his life so I probably will never see it.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I have a state-distance restraining order against someone in Washington State, and he plans on living there for the rest of his life so I probably will never see it.


Then count yourself LUCKY. Ok so it doesn't rain ALL year long. It's more like 364 days a year. We get like 1 day a year of sunshine in the summer to enjoy the green from the rest of the years rains. All jokes aside, we get rain for a solid 9 months out of the year and then off and on during the other 3 months. During the 9 months though, it quite literally rains everyday ranging from just a light sprinkle to a huge biblical flood. Last year we had really bad Mudslides not far from me. The entire state seems to be setup (infrastructure wise) to drain off heavy rains but with that said, I have seen 4 foot wide drains with GIANT whirlpools going into them and 4+ feet of water and that was from about 20 minutes of rain. I have never seen anything like it. Its not rain, its someone draining the worlds largest bucket over a city. Like living in a city right in the path of a waterfall lol. But at least pot is legal to help up cope right? I don't partake but quite a few people do.


----------



## dman811

That's why Colorado seems nice to me, I adjust pretty quickly to thin air which is a plus.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You know that I live North Dakota, right?


Nope, and I probably couldn't point out on a map where North Dakota is in 2-3 seconds either. Then again, I only really know where California, Florda, and Texas are. Then again, I don't visit the states that often, and US Geography wasn't really on the list of topics back in the dark ages of school. Still can't believe I graduated 13 years ago, it doesn't feel like it was that long ago...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Then count yourself LUCKY. Ok so it doesn't rain ALL year long. It's more like 364 days a year. We get like 1 day a year of sunshine in the summer to enjoy the green from the rest of the years rains. All jokes aside, we get rain for a solid 9 months out of the year and then off and on during the other 3 months. During the 9 months though, it quite literally rains everyday ranging from just a light sprinkle to a huge biblical flood. Last year we had really bad Mudslides not far from me. The entire state seems to be setup (infrastructure wise) to drain off heavy rains but with that said, I have seen 4 foot wide drains with GIANT whirlpools going into them and 4+ feet of water and that was from about 20 minutes of rain. I have never seen anything like it. Its not rain, its someone draining the worlds largest bucket over a city. Like living in a city right in the path of a waterfall lol. But at least pot is legal to help up cope right? I don't partake but quite a few people do.


Sure you aren't talking about Vancouver?









EDIT: Also added a P13001 (R114, C0, G32) that was getting 200,545 PPD. Still sucks I had to bump my overclock down, grr stupid summer weather.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nope, and I probably couldn't point out on a map where North Dakota is in 2-3 seconds either. Then again, I only really know where California, Florda, and Texas are. Then again, I don't visit the states that often, and US Geography wasn't really on the list of topics back in the dark ages of school. Still can't believe I graduated 13 years ago, it doesn't feel like it was that long ago...
> Sure you aren't talking about Vancouver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also added a P13001 (R114, C0, G32) that was getting 200,545 PPD. Still sucks I had to bump my overclock down, grr stupid summer weather.


Well Vancouver isn't far from me so yeah the weather is similar. I visited Vancouver and Victoria when I was in the Navy. It was nice enough except for all of the anti - nuclear protesters since I was on a nuclear powered aircraft carrier lol.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Well Vancouver isn't far from me so yeah the weather is similar. I visited Vancouver and Victoria when I was in the Navy. It was nice enough except for all of the anti - nuclear protesters since I was on a nuclear powered aircraft carrier lol.


I can't believe you don't like Washington, I literally <3 it there. Lucky bum.

And it doesn't rain that much. Annually you get 5" less than Chicago.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Well Vancouver isn't far from me so yeah the weather is similar. I visited Vancouver and Victoria when I was in the Navy. It was nice enough except for all of the anti - nuclear protesters since I was on a nuclear powered aircraft carrier lol.


Yeah, there's a lot of protesting there. In all honesty, I can understand some of the nature behind the protests but at the same time how else do you power such large populations of people (nuclear generators), allow a submarine to operate for months at a time without surfacing (something absolutely vital given how they're pretty much sitting ducks against ships once they're detected). Better yet, what if an aircraft carrier were carrying traditional diesel for itself and suffered a hull rupture shortly after refueling? We won't even comment on the environmental disaster that such an incident could be, let alone the economic impact we'd have on fuel prices in general since aircraft carriers by design are fairly large and have INSANE power requirements. Range would be somewhat of an issue too if they used traditional diesel to propel themselves.

Been like twenty years since I've been to Victoria myself, and something like five years since visiting Comox (a few hours north of Victoria on the island). Really miss the forests just outside of Comox/Courtenay...


----------



## anubis1127

Vancouver, Toronto, and Windsor are the few places in Canada I've been too. Definitely like the Vancouver area.

We used to go to Windsor on the weekends when we were 19-20 growing up in Michigan, because drinking was legal, and it right across the tunnel from Detroit.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I can't believe you don't like Washington, I literally <3 it there. Lucky bum.
> 
> And it doesn't rain _that_ much. Annually you get 5" less than Chicago.


I didn't say that I don't like it. It's very beautiful here. But it does rain a lot. Like I said before, it rains most days even if it's just a light sprinkle and that I have gone through huge horrible flooding storms too. But all this natural beauty needs all that rain.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, there's a lot of protesting there. In all honesty, I can understand some of the nature behind the protests but at the same time how else do you power such large populations of people (nuclear generators), allow a submarine to operate for months at a time without surfacing (something absolutely vital given how they're pretty much sitting ducks against ships once they're detected). Better yet, what if an aircraft carrier were carrying traditional diesel for itself and suffered a hull rupture shortly after refueling? We won't even comment on the environmental disaster that such an incident could be, let alone the economic impact we'd have on fuel prices in general since aircraft carriers by design are fairly large and have INSANE power requirements. Range would be somewhat of an issue too if they used traditional diesel to propel themselves.
> 
> Been like twenty years since I've been to Victoria myself, and something like five years since visiting Comox (a few hours north of Victoria on the island). Really miss the forests just outside of Comox/Courtenay...


The Navy only recently stopped using their last carriers that were non nuclear and they got around almost as well as the nuclear ones. And being where I am there is a large submarine base nearby so I agree with you about the subs requiring nuclear power. In all actuality, nuclear power is cleaner and safer than fossil fuel power stations. Sure we have to dispose of the nuclear waste after it is depleted but that is by far overshadowed by all of the pollution caused by coal and oil. And i grew up in Las Vegas where the have the Yucca Mountain Nuclear Waste facility and my best friends mom worked as a supervisor overseeing the facilities building and subsequent storage of materials. Of course I might also point out that she died a few years back from cancer which doesn't help my argument much lol.

Off subject (but back onto this threads subject) has anyone completed a P13000 WU on a GTX 400 or GTX 500 series card? I couldn't get it to fold.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Off subject (but back onto this threads subject) has anyone completed a P13000 WU on a GTX 400 or GTX 500 series card? I couldn't get it to fold.


I've had a couple on my 580 before. They take more than 25 hours to finish (about 15 min per frame).

Are you getting an error, or does it just seem like nothing is happening? If it's the latter, give it more time. If you haven't completed one before, then FAHControl won't show any progress at all until the first frame (1%) is complete.


----------



## hertz9753

It could be a beta wu.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> I've had a couple on my 580 before. They take more than 25 hours to finish (about 15 min per frame).
> 
> Are you getting an error, or does it just seem like nothing is happening? If it's the latter, give it more time. If you haven't completed one before, then FAHControl won't show any progress at all until the first frame (1%) is complete.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It could be a beta wu.


It was well over an hour with no progress. I'll try again using my other computer so that TheBlademaster01 can get his info for this database. My 2nd folding rig only has 1 gpu but it's extremely stable so it should work.


----------



## hertz9753

Did you try a restart on your rig? I meant to say bad beta wu.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you try a restart on your rig? I meant to say bad beta wu.


Yeah I tried quitting FAHCLIENT and also restarting my computer. Perhaps it was just a bad WU or perhaps it was an unstable overclock. That it why I want to try it on my other rig. I know that it's stable. If you look at my FAHClient Stats Webpage and look at the individual slots and you'll see that my folding rig 2 GPU should have the highest PPD. It's not even my best gpu. I think that I might put my EVGA GTX 480 SC in my second system and keep the 2 PNY GTX 480 XLR8's together in my main rig. Maybe I'll get better results that way. Please weigh in on this guy's. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Two new WU's entered in... Not bad for 1,201/6,010.

P13000 (r1348, C0, G32) at 200,719 PPD and a TPF of 00:05:59
P9101 (R654, C0, G105) at 213,153 PPD and a TPF of 00:01:58


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks for the contributions again guys









Btw @lanofsong I take it you submitted a P9408? You labeled it as P6408, but I can't find any projects that meet that description. I changed it to P9408, please let me know if I made a mistake there.










Original:


7/3/2014 0:55:30*P6408*lanofsong*R9 270X*12001475128000:09:27*79,447*R715, C0, G3764ZETA3,072.0*38.7*

Edited to:


7/3/2014 0:55:30*P9408*lanofsong*R9 270X*12005900128000:09:27*79,447*R715, C0, G37Windows 7 x64ZETA3,072.0*38.7*


----------



## lanofsong

Ooops - The WU9408 is correct - thx


----------



## dman811

Just got my first P9408, will submit to the database at around 25%.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I'm on number 2 of my P9406 So I will submit mine now too for my GTX 480 ok blade?


----------



## TheBlademaster01




----------



## dman811

Wow, the TPF from that P9408 that I submitted is now down to 10:56...


----------



## valvehead

I just added a few entries for my 780ti and 580. I'll add a bunch of entries for my 670's when I have access to my HFM history again.

@TheBlademaster01: For Linux OS's, should we be listing them individually? For example my Arch install is likely to be running a much newer kernel than an Ubuntu-based install. I don't know if it makes much difference though.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yes, please list the distro (with release) and whether it's 32 or 64 bit. I'll further format it for consistency









Thanks a lot man, great information there


----------



## valvehead

I added a bunch more









That mostly covers every Core 17 unit I've gotten on each GPU. I had a few when one of my 670's was briefly in my Windows machine, but the PPD was pretty much the same for a slightly higher clock (1241 vs. 1150).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Excellent, they were also all perfect submissions (Correct GPU/mem clocks, OS/GPU/TPF labels etc.)


----------



## lawrencendlw

Are you hinting that some of us haven't submitted our correctly? Lol


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Not some, all of you









No lol, but the way I formatted the spreadsheet it is nearly impossible to get it right unless you're either me or pedantic









I typically fix things like quadrupling memory speeds, Fermi hotclocks, adding one or multiple zeroes to the TPFs, editing GPU and OS labels. The core components have mostly been properly submitted. lanofsong was the first one to screw up in that aspect









But without jokes, I really want to thank everyone who submitted to the database. I don't really mind fixing things, it's in my nature. Everyone in here has actually been to the neat side of things if I'd have to say.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Not some, all of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No lol, but the way I formatted the spreadsheet it is nearly impossible to get it right unless you're either me or pedantic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I typically fix things like quadrupling memory speeds, Fermi hotclocks, adding one or multiple zeroes to the TPFs, editing GPU and OS labels. The core components have mostly been properly submitted. lanofsong was the first one to screw up in that aspect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But without jokes, I really want to thank everyone who submitted to the database. I don't really mind fixing things, it's in my nature. Everyone in here has actually been to the neat side of things if I'd have to say.


First again


----------



## dman811

Once I get down to NC and have a secondary computer set up I will start playing around with various versions of Linux and folding.


----------



## stickg1

So I think I officially have the worst work unit ever. It's some newfangled Core 18, P10473, getting 72K PPD on my 280x. 12 minutes 17 Seconds TPF.


----------



## dman811

Time to switch to advanced?


----------



## anubis1127

Nou.


----------



## stickg1

Dang I thought I was running advanced. I think I changed it the other night when I was trying to figure out why my 280x's PPD has gone down since installing a waterblock and reinstalling windows.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> So I think I officially have the worst work unit ever. It's some newfangled Core 18, P10473, getting 72K PPD on my 280x. 12 minutes 17 Seconds TPF.


You did confirm that P10xxx wu's still suck for ppd.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> So I think I officially have the worst work unit ever. It's some newfangled Core 18, P10473, getting 72K PPD on my 280x. 12 minutes 17 Seconds TPF.


My 780ti just picked one of those up. It's getting 217k PPD @5:41 TPF (about average for the units I've folded in Windows). I've had a few 9408's that were much worse.

What caught my eye was that it's Core 18. I'm curious what's different about it. I also wonder if it's available in Linux and if it fixes the GK104 problem with newer drivers. That beta Core 17 isn't available for Linux, so my 670's are still running on 319.76. I think I'll try swapping drivers and switching to beta to see what happens.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> My 780ti just picked one of those up. It's getting 217k PPD @5:41 TPF (about average for the units I've folded in Windows). I've had a few 9408's that were much worse.
> 
> What caught my eye was that it's Core 18. I'm curious what's different about it. I also wonder if it's available in Linux and if it *fixes the GK104 problem with newer drivers*. That beta Core 17 isn't available for Linux, so my 670's are still running on 319.76. I think I'll try swapping drivers and switching to beta to see what happens.


I'm intrigued... but also nervous. I want to try it but if it fails miserably then I'm out more points.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm intrigued... but also nervous. I want to try it but if it fails miserably then I'm out more points.


Well, I switched my 670's to beta (without changing the driver), but they both picked up 9408's. Either those new units are not common yet, or Core 18 isn't available for Linux. My guess is it's the latter.









I'll let them run and report back if the situation changes.


----------



## stickg1

My HFM.net wont give me PPD on the Core 18s. Even on the completed ones. I switched back to advanced and am STILL getting these core 18's.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> My HFM.net wont give me PPD on the Core 18s. Even on the completed ones. I switched back to advanced and am STILL getting these core 18's.


It shows for me. You need to set HFM to download all projects, otherwise it won't show for beta units.

Change the default setting in Preferences as shown below. The "C" is what allows downloading of all units:



Then refresh the database:


----------



## stickg1

Ah thanks, yeah so HFM.net says 82K PPD on my 280x. That's kinda weak...


----------



## dman811

Maybe they are the new Core 15s and 16s... except both sides can get them...?


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Ah thanks, yeah so HFM.net says 82K PPD on my 280x. That's kinda weak...


That's unfortunate, but it comes with running beta. There's also the possibility that the unit varies in size and complexity. Your next run could be much better. If you don't want to take that chance, just switch back to client-type advanced.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Maybe they are the new Core 15s and 16s... except both sides can get them...?


It's definitely Core 18, and it includes QRB. My client had to download the new core before starting the unit:



Spoiler: Log file






Code:


*********************** Log Started 2014-07-11T23:48:37Z ***********************
05:11:07:FS01:Unpaused
05:11:07:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
05:11:08:WU00:FS01:News: Welcome to [email protected]
05:11:08:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.235
05:11:08:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] from 140.163.4.235
05:11:08:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.235:8080
05:11:08:WU00:FS01:Downloading 3.96MiB
05:11:14:WU00:FS01:Download 97.79%
05:11:14:WU00:FS01:Download complete
05:11:14:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10473 run:0 clone:143 gen:0 core:0x18 unit:0x00000000538b3dbb53bec33e63989415
05:11:14:WU00:FS01:Downloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_18.fah
05:11:14:WU00:FS01:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
05:11:14:WU00:FS01:FahCore 18: Downloading 2.54MiB
05:11:20:WU00:FS01:FahCore 18: 46.83%
05:11:26:WU00:FS01:FahCore 18: 98.59%
05:11:26:WU00:FS01:FahCore 18: Download complete
05:11:26:WU00:FS01:Valid core signature
05:11:26:WU00:FS01:Unpacked 8.47MiB to cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe
05:11:27:WU00:FS01:Starting
05:11:27:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Dave/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4384 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
05:11:27:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8088
05:11:27:WU00:FS01:Core PID:6848
05:11:27:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
05:11:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2014-07-12T05:11:28Z ***********************
05:11:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Project: 10473 (Run 0, Clone 143, Gen 0)
05:11:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x00000000538b3dbb53bec33e63989415
05:11:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
05:11:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
05:11:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
05:11:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
05:11:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
05:11:29:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
05:11:29:WU00:FS01:0x18:Digital signatures verified
05:11:29:WU00:FS01:0x18:[email protected] GPU core17
05:11:29:WU00:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.1
05:12:00:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
05:12:00:WU00:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
05:12:35:FS01:Finishing
05:17:49:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
05:23:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
05:29:18:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
05:34:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
05:40:29:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
05:46:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
******************************* Date: 2014-07-12 *******************************
05:51:58:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
05:57:49:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
06:03:25:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
06:09:02:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
06:14:56:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
06:20:33:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
06:26:25:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
06:32:01:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
06:37:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
06:43:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
06:49:03:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
06:54:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
07:00:29:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
07:06:05:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
07:11:55:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
07:17:30:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
07:23:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
07:28:57:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
07:34:32:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
07:40:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
07:45:58:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
07:51:49:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
07:57:25:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
08:03:00:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
08:08:51:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
08:14:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
08:20:18:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
08:25:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
08:31:29:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
08:37:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
08:42:56:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
08:48:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
08:54:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
08:59:58:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
09:05:49:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
09:11:25:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
09:17:15:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
09:22:51:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
09:28:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
09:34:18:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
09:39:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
09:45:45:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
09:51:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
09:56:56:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
10:02:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
10:08:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
10:14:13:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
10:19:49:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
10:25:25:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
10:31:16:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
10:36:51:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
10:42:42:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
10:48:18:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
10:53:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
10:59:45:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
11:05:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
11:11:12:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
11:16:48:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
11:22:24:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
11:28:15:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
11:33:50:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
11:39:41:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
11:45:17:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
******************************* Date: 2014-07-12 *******************************
11:50:53:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
11:56:44:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
12:02:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
12:08:11:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
12:13:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
12:19:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
12:25:15:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
12:30:50:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
12:36:41:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
12:42:17:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
12:47:53:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
12:53:44:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
12:59:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
13:05:11:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
13:10:42:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
13:16:13:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
13:21:56:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
13:27:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
13:33:09:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
13:38:40:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
13:44:11:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
13:49:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
13:55:25:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
14:01:07:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
14:06:38:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
14:12:09:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
14:17:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
14:23:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
14:29:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
14:34:37:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
14:40:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
14:40:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
14:40:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
14:40:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpt.crc
14:40:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
14:40:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file positions.xtc
14:40:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
14:40:23:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
14:40:23:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:10473 run:0 clone:143 gen:0 core:0x18 unit:0x00000000538b3dbb53bec33e63989415
14:40:23:WU00:FS01:Uploading 12.83MiB to 140.163.4.235
14:40:23:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.235:8080
14:40:29:WU00:FS01:Upload 2.44%
14:40:35:WU00:FS01:Upload 4.87%
14:40:41:WU00:FS01:Upload 7.31%
14:40:47:WU00:FS01:Upload 9.74%
14:40:53:WU00:FS01:Upload 12.18%
14:40:59:WU00:FS01:Upload 14.61%
14:41:05:WU00:FS01:Upload 17.05%
14:41:11:WU00:FS01:Upload 19.48%
14:41:17:WU00:FS01:Upload 21.92%
14:41:23:WU00:FS01:Upload 24.35%
14:41:29:WU00:FS01:Upload 26.79%
14:41:35:WU00:FS01:Upload 29.22%
14:41:42:WU00:FS01:Upload 31.66%
14:41:48:WU00:FS01:Upload 34.09%
14:41:54:WU00:FS01:Upload 36.53%
14:42:00:WU00:FS01:Upload 38.96%
14:42:06:WU00:FS01:Upload 41.40%
14:42:12:WU00:FS01:Upload 43.83%
14:42:18:WU00:FS01:Upload 46.27%
14:42:24:WU00:FS01:Upload 48.70%
14:42:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 51.14%
14:42:36:WU00:FS01:Upload 53.58%
14:42:42:WU00:FS01:Upload 56.01%
14:42:48:WU00:FS01:Upload 58.45%
14:42:54:WU00:FS01:Upload 60.88%
14:43:00:WU00:FS01:Upload 63.32%
14:43:06:WU00:FS01:Upload 65.75%
14:43:12:WU00:FS01:Upload 68.19%
14:43:19:WU00:FS01:Upload 70.62%
14:43:25:WU00:FS01:Upload 73.06%
14:43:31:WU00:FS01:Upload 75.49%
14:43:37:WU00:FS01:Upload 77.93%
14:43:44:WU00:FS01:Upload 80.36%
14:43:50:WU00:FS01:Upload 82.80%
14:43:56:WU00:FS01:Upload 85.23%
14:44:02:WU00:FS01:Upload 87.67%
14:44:08:WU00:FS01:Upload 90.10%
14:44:14:WU00:FS01:Upload 92.54%
14:44:20:WU00:FS01:Upload 94.97%
14:44:26:WU00:FS01:Upload 97.41%
14:44:32:WU00:FS01:Upload 99.84%
14:44:43:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
14:44:43:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:44:43:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 85365.00 points
14:44:43:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> It's definitely Core 18, and it includes QRB. My client had to download the new core before starting the unit


I know that, what I meant is that it might be like the new unit for AMD cards to suck at but NVIDIA cards to excel at.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It's a Windows only unit.

Core 18 is supposed to succeed core 17.

Core18 is an improved version of Core17 that uses that latest and greatest features from OpenMM. This core is available only for Win32.

These are Core18 projects for Win32 only, AMD and NVIDIA. The projects are similar to projects 10466-10469, but using core18.

10470: In this project we are running simulations of the protein T4 Lysozyme L99A, which has been a key model system in understanding how small drugs might bind to proteins.
10471: In this project we are running simulations of the important cancer-related protein, src kinase, which will help to provide insight into how we might eventually develop more effective therapies for the various types of cancer.
10472: In this project we are running simulations of the important cancer-related protein, abl kinase, which will help to provide insight into how we might eventually develop more effective therapies for the various types of cancer.
10473: In this project we are running simulations of the important cancer-related protein, EGFR, which will help to provide insight into how we might eventually develop more effective therapies for the various types of cancer associated with EGFR mutations.

10470:
7819 points
6.03 deadline
4.66 timeout

10471:
14755 points
11.4 deadline
8.8 timeout

10472:
14939 points
11.5 deadline
8.9 timeout

10473:
17123 points
13.2 deadline
10.2 timeout

(Source <- requires an account over at foldingforums, which any folding enthusiast needs btw )


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey blade I just wanted to let you know that I just submitted a few P13000/P13001 Work Units from my GTX 480's for your database so that you could go check them out.

And as for the FahCore 0x18 Work units, I am currently folding a 10471 (0, 79, 6) on one of my GTX 480's and its getting about 55058 PPD so I am rather impressed lol. I would rather fold them than the 13000 and 13001's because they are impossible for me to get any kind of PPD on with only having 480 cuda cores on my cards. I'll submit them as soon as they show up in my history viewer on HFM.


----------



## Duality92

Added my GTX 760
FAH Core : 0x17


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Hey blade I just wanted to let you know that I just submitted a few P13000/P13001 Work Units from my GTX 480's for your database so that you could go check them out.
> 
> And as for the FahCore 0x18 Work units, I am currently folding a 10471 (0, 79, 6) on one of my GTX 480's and its getting about 55058 PPD so I am rather impressed lol. I would rather fold them than the 13000 and 13001's because they are impossible for me to get any kind of PPD on with only having 480 cuda cores on my cards. I'll submit them as soon as they show up in my history viewer on HFM.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Added my GTX 760
> FAH Core : 0x17


Thank you


----------



## mica3speedy

just submitted my gtx 470 FAH Core 0x15. After looking at the spreadsheet I realize I could get almost get ANY video card and get more points







.


----------



## dman811

Blade, any update on the folding in Linux guide? If you don't have one up I think I'm gonna give it a shot on my main computer now that my 660 Ti is 24/7 folding in my HTPC.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Haven't done one yet. But yes, I would appreciate it if you could become a lab rat beta tester for me









Shoot me a PM when you install Ubuntu.


----------



## dman811

Will do. Will a GTX 460 and i5 760 be suitable? This is the rig I will do it on.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yes. You won't see much speedup because a 460 isn't that fast to begin with, but for testing purposes it will work just fine.


----------



## dman811

Alright, I'll install Ubuntu tomorrow.


----------



## TheBlademaster01




----------



## dman811

Well it will technically be today since it is 4:13AM. Probably this afternoon.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Didn't realize how stupid easy it is to submit stuff for this or I would've done it for the P13000/P13001s that I ran previous. Put in some numbers for the P10467s... the TPF & PPD varies a bit so I tried to the one I've seen the most for each. Like right now they're both showing 4:20/4:21 TPF, earlier it was 4:30/4:31, when it first started it was in the 4:40 range... think it's getting shorter as it gets closer to completion... interesting new units they have out









Gonna post up a P13000 readout since my 2nd slot go stuck with one, once it posts up 1050MHz numbers, then go take a nap


----------



## dman811

Just put up a P9406 from my 1GB 460.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Seems like 10466s and 9201s are relatively the same in terms of length and PPD. Was about to post a new one up til I realized I already had one on the chart


----------



## dman811

They've all got different RCGs, so go ahead if you want.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> They've all got different RCGs, so go ahead if you want.


This, just don't overload them (like 50x the same unit )


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I just meant I thought I didn't have a P10466 on the chart yet and I did







and that they run about the same as the P9201s in terms of temperatures/TPF. I'm trying to keep duplicate P# submissions to a minimum. I'll be submitting a slew over the next few days though, gonna be testing those 280Xs & I might pop in the 290 and see what it can do, give all the 290Xs a rest, until the system I'll be using for dedicated folding is ready to roll out with those 280Xs.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Put in a few new entries for the 280X including my first non-P9201 unit's numbers. Hoping I get more non-P9201s since they get the worst PPD of the lot looks like. P10467 gets 15K moar PPD


----------



## neurotix

Just submitted another one, Blade.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks for the submissions


----------



## anubis1127

And another one:


----------



## $ilent

@TheBlademaster01

Submitted a result for my new gtx 970, sorry didnt know the WU run number 

But ive submitted another one for the same WU with full info. My gtx 970 with an added ~100mhz adds 40,000ppd, crazy stuff.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks for the submission $ilent. Can you resubmit when you got another one at those clocks? I kind of want to keep the list consistent









Also, I kind of expected this after reading the reviews. Maxwell is a beast at single precision


----------



## $ilent

Submitted a few more P9201s I picked up, both doing around the 297,000ppd mark.


----------



## snoball

Submitted data for a GTX 980


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks, and all hail the new PPD king











Are these your maximum clocks?


----------



## snoball

If I push further it starts to have issues. I input the highest clockspeed used for a complete WU.

Reporting even higher PPD last few hours. If this continues I'll update. 349,000 PPD


----------



## $ilent

Dat yield!

My 970 is the first to break the 17.0 mark


----------



## hertz9753

Shouldn't you be folding for the Power Rangers and not testing?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Shouldn't you be folding for the Power Rangers and not testing?


Apologies I didn't realise I wasn't free to do whatever I wanted with the stuff I buy with my hard earned money.

Sorry I'll get right back to it, please forgive my insubordination.


----------



## stickg1

Or just join Infinity. We have tea and biscuits we took from The Royal Navy.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Or just join Infinity. We have tea and biscuits we took from The Royal Navy.


Hey Stick - Your PPD for your 270x is getting really close to mine


----------



## stickg1

I moved it to my PC so I could keep a closer eye on it. I'm currently getting only 13001/0 WUs, with or without any flags. It's been weeks now.


----------



## $ilent

@TheBlademaster01

Fancy a wager on me breaking the 350,000ppd mark once we get modded bios for the gtx 970?


----------



## joeh4384

Might not be the new maxwell hotness but I just submitted a 231,917 and 241,965 with my R9 295x2. 13000 WU and 9201 both core 0x17.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> @TheBlademaster01
> 
> Fancy a wager on me breaking the 350,000ppd mark once we get modded bios for the gtx 970?


That would be a foolish wager seeing as I'd easily lose that one









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Might not be the new maxwell hotness but I just submitted a 231,917 and 241,965 with my R9 295x2. 13000 WU and 9201 both core 0x17.


Excellent, thanks for submitting









@Maintenance Bot

Thanks for giving me a scare. I was thinking why there was a "maintenance bot" in the spreadsheet. Thought it was a joke at first but then I found out it was a real OCN member lol.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

@TheBlademaster01, that's awesome LOL.


----------



## $ilent

@TheBlademaster01

I don't mean to see who's first I just mean to see if we can break it with a single gpu ?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> @TheBlademaster01
> 
> I don't mean to see who's first I just mean to see if we can break it with a single gpu ?


Already done. @Chooofoojoo is the new PPD king


----------



## $ilent

I'm not been funny but that doesn't look legit. How does he gain over 60,000ppd when his gpu is running slower than the nex 980?


----------



## dman811

It's called Ubuntu.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

That's my HFM from like ~1 hour ago.

Look at my sig. My live HFM is there. It's putting up ppd, but it's fluctuating 390-397k ppd. Not sure if I should have submitted _after_ the WU completed for average ppd. I'm sure interrupting it with all this posting isn't helping the ppd either.









p.s







ppd king. lol.


----------



## $ilent

Wow that's impressive I take it back!

If only I had the guts and patience to mess around with ubuntu again I'd give it a try.


----------



## lanofsong

More patience than guts.


----------



## $ilent

Yeh I hate ubuntu with a passion I just cannot for the life of me get it to work and fold on my nv gpus, well I couldn't with my 670s maybe 970s is different.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yeh I hate ubuntu with a passion I just cannot for the life of me get it to work and fold on my nv gpus, well I couldn't with my 670s maybe 970s is different.


It's _really_ easy. Follow @TheBlademaster01's guide.


----------



## stickg1

Ugh, worst WU ever on my 280x. It's a Core 18 (ZETA_DEV) P10475, about 97K PPD.

I'll submit it when it finishes. I did get a nice WU on my 270x though, I did submit that one. P10469, that got about 101K PPD.


----------



## Chooofoojoo




----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*


Looks like you need to change from harlam's user info to your own.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Looks like you need to change from harlam's user info to your own.


lol. Yup.


----------



## stickg1

Harlam 4 Life!!!!!


----------



## dman811




----------



## thrgk

does higher memory clocks matter, or only core really?


----------



## stickg1

Focus on core. I generally can fold at a few more MHz than I can game at. Just overclock, stability check with something like Unigine Valley, and if it runs with no artifacts try to fold on it. Keep an eye on your log file in the User>App Data>Roaming>FAH folder. If it is unstable you will see it.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Core only. Memory usage is very low.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

AFAIK memory speed doesn't make a noticeable difference in folding ppd. If anything I've heard it can fail units and just cause excess heat. Keep memory stock.

edit : TBM01 ninja'd me.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Focus on core. I generally can fold at a few more MHz than I can game at. Just overclock, stability check with something like Unigine Valley, and if it runs with no artifacts try to fold on it. Keep an eye on your log file in the User>App Data>Roaming>FAH folder. If it is unstable you will see it.


I normally just fold right away, but if using a benchmark is preferred then I'd suggest Furmark.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> It's really easy. Follow @TheBlademaster01's guide.


ASk theblade, I tried man...I tried real hard to get it to work. But nothing worked, it was just error after error.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

It's nothing like @Chooofoojoo's PPD, but still.... Not bad imo. P9201 (R399, C2, G26) on a GTX 780 @ 1201/1602.... 208,720.7 PPD with a TPF of 2min 14sec.


----------



## Agiel

what soft should i use ?? i want to participate here ...


----------



## stickg1

What hardware are you planning on Folding with?


----------



## Agiel

if i can, i got my rig

Gigabyte B75M-D3P
Core i5 3570K
Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 2x4GB
CX600M
XFX HD7850 1GB OC'd 1100/1300 1.175v
Case CM Elite 430


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> what soft should i use ?? i want to participate here ...


Paging @dman811 for the best explanation of things, provided he hasn't already answered by the time I'm finished writing this!









A fairly well written guide is available here for Windows users. In essence, all you need is a [email protected] username, and the client installed on your computer. Do note though, that running this program will put a steady load on whatever hardware you choose to run on it, and it will therefore also increase your power bill (if you have one) as well as can work as a fairly effective room heating system.

A few things come to mind:
- I wouldn't recommend folding on your processor if you're using a stock Intel heatsink/fan. A processor running at 90-95C constantly will probably degrade it. Instead, the use of a moderate quality tower cooler (if going air cooling) or all-in-one closed loop cooler will keep things a lot cooler, thereby reducing any adverse affects. I say reducing, because a number of us are overclocking our processors and graphics cards, and such can potentially reduce the lifespan.

- We have a Fold-A-Thon coming up tomorrow. It's a fun 48 hour event where as a team we try to reach 45million points worth of work units folded during that timeframe. Also, there are prizes.

- If you're interested and have the hardware available to fold 20 hours a day, 7 days a week, we also run a Team Competition

- HFM.Net (guide on setting such up is available here) is also recommended to run, as it provides a more accurate representation of your PPD in comparison to the [email protected] client. It also has the benefit of showing your personal stats at a quick glance if you enter in information from the Extreme Overclocking [email protected] stats site (you'll have to fold a few units, and then wait for their servers to update before you will show up on their stats site).

As for the GPU PPD database here, to participate and add to the database, one merely needs to fold work units for [email protected], and then provide the information of what work unit (aka WU) is being folded (example being atm I'm folding a P13001 (R29, C2, G79) @ 205,065 PPD on my GTX 780 Classified that is currently running at 1254MHz Core). Generally it is preferred to be at least halfway (50%) through said work unit before posting it into the database because the first few percent are usually skewed a fair bit. A screenshot of [email protected]'s advanced window or HFM.Net's main screen isn't necessary, but appreciated. Oh right - to submit it to the database there's a link in the first post of this thread that leads to a google document that I believe @TheBlademaster01 maintains.

EDIT: Looks like @stickg1 beat me to replying







@dman811 must be out for a walk or enjoying lunch or something


----------



## lanofsong

@WhiteWulfe nice work







much help.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

@WhiteWulfe Thanks for posting, I didn't realize you guys had foldathons and team competitions. Just signed up for tomorrow.


----------



## lanofsong

I'll be in - This time shooting for a cool 1.5 million points over the two days


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Paging @dman811 for the best explanation of things, provided he hasn't already answered by the time I'm finished writing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fairly well written guide is available here for Windows users. In essence, all you need is a [email protected] username, and the client installed on your computer. Do note though, that running this program will put a steady load on whatever hardware you choose to run on it, and it will therefore also increase your power bill (if you have one) as well as can work as a fairly effective room heating system.
> 
> A few things come to mind:
> - I wouldn't recommend folding on your processor if you're using a stock Intel heatsink/fan. A processor running at 90-95C constantly will probably degrade it. Instead, the use of a moderate quality tower cooler (if going air cooling) or all-in-one closed loop cooler will keep things a lot cooler, thereby reducing any adverse affects. I say reducing, because a number of us are overclocking our processors and graphics cards, and such can potentially reduce the lifespan.
> 
> - We have a Fold-A-Thon coming up tomorrow. It's a fun 48 hour event where as a team we try to reach 45million points worth of work units folded during that timeframe. Also, there are prizes.
> 
> - If you're interested and have the hardware available to fold 20 hours a day, 7 days a week, we also run a Team Competition
> 
> - HFM.Net (guide on setting such up is available here) is also recommended to run, as it provides a more accurate representation of your PPD in comparison to the [email protected] client. It also has the benefit of showing your personal stats at a quick glance if you enter in information from the Extreme Overclocking [email protected] stats site (you'll have to fold a few units, and then wait for their servers to update before you will show up on their stats site).
> 
> As for the GPU PPD database here, to participate and add to the database, one merely needs to fold work units for [email protected], and then provide the information of what work unit (aka WU) is being folded (example being atm I'm folding a P13001 (R29, C2, G79) @ 205,065 PPD on my GTX 780 Classified that is currently running at 1254MHz Core). Generally it is preferred to be at least halfway (50%) through said work unit before posting it into the database because the first few percent are usually skewed a fair bit. A screenshot of [email protected]'s advanced window or HFM.Net's main screen isn't necessary, but appreciated. Oh right - to submit it to the database there's a link in the first post of this thread that leads to a google document that I believe @TheBlademaster01 maintains.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like @stickg1 beat me to replying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dman811 must be out for a walk or enjoying lunch or something


Out buying my mom chocolate, cookies, ice cream and caramel for her birthday.

EDIT: And a double fudge chocolate swirl cake. Can you say heart attack?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe Thanks for posting, I didn't realize you guys had foldathons and team competitions. Just signed up for tomorrow.


Yes, Foldathons are a ton of fun, and if you like those then you'll probably love Team Competitions!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much help.


Many thanks! I do my best, even if I occasionally get some information wrong ^_^;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe Thanks for posting, I didn't realize you guys had foldathons and team competitions. Just signed up for tomorrow.


Not a problem at all It's a fun one, and if we hit 50 million... Oh, I will so be there to see the stream of editor Hertz @BWG being all dolled up by his wife!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Out buying my mom chocolate, cookies, ice cream and caramel for her birthday.
> EDIT: And a double fudge chocolate swirl cake. Can you say heart attack?
> 
> Yes, Foldathons are a ton of fun, and if you like those then you'll probably love Team Competitions!


Oooooh, that cake sounds lovely. As does all the other chocolate stuff! I wound up going out to pick up a few items for an "eeeep, need a supper idea that isn't tacos!" stew... I've never made a stew in under 6 hours before, so we'll see how this crash panic 3 hour stew turns out ^_^;;;


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Many thanks! I do my best, even if I occasionally get some information wrong ^_^;;;
> Not a problem at all It's a fun one, and if we hit 50 million... Oh, I will so be there to see the stream of editor Hertz @BWG being all dolled up by his wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, that cake sounds lovely. As does all the other chocolate stuff! I wound up going out to pick up a few items for an "eeeep, need a supper idea that isn't tacos!" stew... I've never made a stew in under 6 hours before, so we'll see how this crash panic 3 hour stew turns out ^_^;;;


Cake looked amazing, but I didn't get any of it, my mom took it to the couch, sat down and ate it. Then came the triple chocolate chip cookies (basically chocolate cookies covered in chocolate with chocolate chips on top), and I think she's asleep now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

.....Ouch. Doesn't share cake on their birthday.... This is why I buy two cakes on mine... *shifty eyes* Because I like carrot cake and Rune hates such, so I get a small carrot cake, and a larger one we can split over a day or two ^_^;;;; Last year we got cheesecake slices instead!


----------



## dman811

We got her a platter of cheesecake as well, and that's probably going to be the midnight snack.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

*blinks a few times, not knowing what to say...*


----------



## dman811

Happy mom = live another day?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

That reminds me of the time I broke my back and was laid up playing video games for... a long time.... Like driving a 24hr race in Grand Tourismo start to finish non-stop.

I ended up eating a whole tray of oreos without realizing it. Needless to say I felt like crap with 4lbs of sugar in my stomach and some gooooood pain killers.


----------



## dman811

I can do that no problem, I've pretty much got an iron stomach when it comes to sugar.


----------



## stickg1

Carrot cheesecake? Hmmmm


----------



## dman811

No, chocolate cheesecake.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Happy mom = live another day?


Hrmm..... I think you have a rather good point there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> That reminds me of the time I broke my back and was laid up playing video games for... a long time.... Like driving a 24hr race in Grand Tourismo start to finish non-stop.
> 
> I ended up eating a whole tray of oreos without realizing it. Needless to say I felt like crap with 4lbs of sugar in my stomach and some gooooood pain killers.


I've done similar things, although by seriously twisting an ankle (like to the point where doctors seriously swore it ~WAS~ broken). My record though was 5lbs of solid chocolate bunnies consumed in about two hours (I didn't quite realize it)... Imagine the sugar crash, now imagine it from someone who's hypoglycemic (it's how we found out). Mmmmm, three day sugar crash....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Carrot cheesecake? Hmmmm


Oh gawds, if done right that would be AMAZING!


----------



## dman811

I'll bet that was an interesting detox... strange saying it's a detox when it's from sugar.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah.... Got tired of counting the dots in the ceiling's stippling (or whatever it's called) after a few hours... Day two I was able to move around for a few minutes at a time... Day three a bit longer, and day four I said screw it and forced myself to move...


----------



## Agiel

@WhiteWulfe "Chaos beckons, I heed the call!" is that Chaos Khight .... Dota 2 ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe "Chaos beckons, I heed the call!" is that Chaos Khight .... Dota 2 ?


I have never played any form of Dota. The whole "chaos beckons, I heed the call" was more or less the second part of an old saying of mine: "When life gives you sheet metal, pull out the dremel and hammer away." It was also how a roleplaying character of mine (for the Rifts Megaverse, oddly enough) pretty much had his beliefs. Also, when djing (I really need to get back into that - hate how much dust is on my turntables atm), one could argue my mixing style is somewhat chaotic... Sure I'll make use of basic tools of the trade like having a good knowledge of what tracks you have, but the biggest thing for me has always been on the day of purchase and going "sure, what could go wrong?" and coming up with some fairly interesting mixes in the past...

At least I think that's the origin of the story, it's been a tag line of mine for easily 15 years now.


----------



## BOB850123

Project 9201 (384, 0, 161) TPF 1 min 34 seconds running on GTX 980 @ 1478MHz in Windows 7. Estimated PPD is 353610. So far I am very happy with this 980, and eagerly awaiting the arrival of the second one, hopefully tomorrow.







It feels good to finally get back to folding.


----------



## dman811

I'm a bit jealous...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

*jaw drops* .... ....Wow. That's some PPD.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I hit 400k ppd earlier today on my 980, but it had a bad-segment fault on the wu, so I pulled the clocks back a bit. It has since stopped giving segment errors (1502mhz/ 1456mhz). Looks like ~380k ppd is my card's sweet-spot.


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm a bit jealous...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> *jaw drops* .... ....Wow. That's some PPD.


Like I said, I am pretty happy so far. Now I just need to work towards a dedicated rig so I can start messing around with Ubuntu again. I had a lot of fun with that and my 2600k when I used to be in the team comp.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> Like I said, I am pretty happy so far. Now I just need to work towards a dedicated rig so I can start messing around with Ubuntu again. I had a lot of fun with that and my 2600k when I used to be in the team comp.


Two or three 980s on a i5 base would be one hell of a folding rig hint hint...


----------



## dman811

Two on a G3258 would take up two threads... NVIDIA cards need one thread per card.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Two on a G3258 would take up two threads... NVIDIA cards need one thread per card.


Forgot the G3258 is only 2 core... thought it was 4 for some reason.


----------



## dman811

Lol, it's the main reason I haven't picked one up. I'd use them for single card NVIDIA or 2-3 card AMD folding though.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Lol, it's the main reason I haven't picked one up. I'd use them for single card NVIDIA or 2-3 card AMD folding though.


I went to microcenter for one and came home with a 4790k, mobo, ssd, psu, h75, and ram... you buy a processor and they give you a tree-worth of coupons. $40 off mobo, $20 off SSD's, $20 off psu, $10 off corsair AIO's, %10 off ram... it got out of control real fast.


----------



## dman811

Well in my current financial position I guess I'm glad that there isn't one near me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And some people wonder why if I'm shopping locally for parts I walk in with a list, don't browse, get my stuff, pay for it, then get out


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I hit 400k ppd earlier today on my 980, but it had a bad-segment fault on the wu, so I pulled the clocks back a bit. It has since stopped giving segment errors (1502mhz/ 1456mhz). Looks like ~380k ppd is my card's sweet-spot.


Hey CFJ,
Have you checked out how much watts you are pulling from the wall with these clock speeds?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hey CFJ,
> Have you checked out how much watts you are pulling from the wall with these clock speeds?


My whole comp pulls ~375W while folding 4 cpu cores and the 980. So i'd figure a little over 250W at most.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> My whole comp pulls ~375W while folding 4 cpu cores and the 980. So i'd figure a little over 250W at most.


OK, i am seeing similar results - my 3570K, GTX980 system is pulling a total of 240w from the wall according to killawatt meter all for 350K to 380K PPD. Last year, the same system with 2 x 660Ti instead, would pull 400+watts from the wall with only 50% of the PPD. Crazy PPD on these Maxwell GPU's.


----------



## Agiel

i envee you


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Now I'm curious to see just exactly how much my computer's pulling from the wall....


----------



## Agiel

im wondering the same thing ...


----------



## derickwm

Does anyone have 780 Ti vs Titan Black numbers?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

They should perform the same. Folding is single precision after all.


----------



## derickwm

Bummer


----------



## Chooofoojoo

GTX 980 418781 PPD

















Spoiler: Proof In The Pudding


----------



## msgclb

I've submitted my current OC for my TC R9 270X.

R9 270X

Core: 1200 MHz

VRAM Frequency: 6000 MHz

Shaders: 1280

TPF: 0:03:37

PPD: 101,208

OS: Windows 7 x64

After a string of four 9201 WUs I'm now on a 13000.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> GTX 980 418781 PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Proof In The Pudding


What kind of clocks are you running?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What kind of clocks are you running?


1478mhz in ubuntu. I usually get just under 400K. 1:26-27 TPF on P9201s. This must have been a peppy unit, but I'll take it!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What kind of clocks are you running?


Linux clocks.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What kind of clocks are you running?
> 
> 
> 
> 1478mhz in ubuntu. I usually get just under 400K. 1:26-27 TPF on P9201s. This must have been a peppy unit, but I'll take it!
Click to expand...

Good work sir. I like that 4P 6386 as well







had hopes and dreams for picking up those chips someday but hadn't worked out. Is bigadv still being dropped? And how's power consumption?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Wish my case could support watercooling better... then I could run ALLOFIT clocks.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Good work sir. I like that 4P 6386 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had hopes and dreams for picking up those chips someday but hadn't worked out. Is bigadv still being dropped? And how's power consumption?


I will answer your quote with a quote. yes bigadv is still being dropped.... jerks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Nick's awesome PPD/Watt breakdown :
> 
> 4p 1000w ~800kppd 800 points/watt
> 980 225w ~350kppd 1555 points/watt
> 
> both 1.2KW ~1.2Mppd 1000 points/watt


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Good work sir. I like that 4P 6386 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had hopes and dreams for picking up those chips someday but hadn't worked out. Is bigadv still being dropped? And how's power consumption?
> 
> 
> 
> I will answer your quote with a quote. yes bigadv is still being dropped.... jerks
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Nick's awesome PPD/Watt breakdown :
> 
> 4p 1000w ~800kppd 800 points/watt
> 980 225w ~350kppd 1555 points/watt
> 
> both 1.2KW ~1.2Mppd 1000 points/watt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Such PPD.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Such PPD.


Much Watts, Very Fold, Wow.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I've submitted my current OC for my TC R9 270X.
> 
> R9 270X
> 
> Core: 1200 MHz
> 
> VRAM Frequency: 6000 MHz
> 
> Shaders: 1280
> 
> TPF: 0:03:37
> 
> PPD: 101,208
> 
> OS: Windows 7 x64
> 
> After a string of four 9201 WUs I'm now on a 13000.


Thanks as always 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> GTX 980 418781 PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Proof In The Pudding


All hail the new king







.

Though you were already king


----------



## scubadiver59

Pudding? Bah, humbug...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Read and weep...

Just waiting around for EVGA to post up some more 980 Hydro Coppers...think I'm gonna buy two to start with.


----------



## dman811

I wish this was accurate


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Pudding? Bah, humbug...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read and weep...
> 
> Just waiting around for EVGA to post up some more 980 Hydro Coppers...think I'm gonna buy two to start with.


Apparently I can now OC my 6300 chips much farther with a new [H] Bios. Breaking 1M ppd on my 4p should be possible. I just need the time to do it. Should probably get around to that before bigadv dies a premature death.


----------



## dman811

Ya, if you ever want to see 1M out of your 4p, you'd better get a move on.


----------



## scubadiver59

I've seen >1m several times during folding on my 4650, but ur overall average will most prob never b >1m

Just don't get too upset if u never hit it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Apparently I can now OC my 6300 chips much farther with a new [H] Bios. Breaking 1M ppd on my 4p should be possible. I just need the time to do it. Should probably get around to that before bigadv dies a premature death.


----------



## kidrem

Do you guys see any issues I can fix or improvements I can make? I have not found any tutorials or posts that apply to my setup. I was really expecting 100k PPD by running R9 270 and HD6850. But 60k PPD is all I'm getting. I saw 100k once. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dman811

The 6850 is holding your R9 270 back and not letting it do it's full potential, any AMD card before the GCN architecture might as well not be folding.


----------



## kidrem

Hmm... what a bummer. I will remove the 6850.


----------



## dman811

It doesn't need to be removed from your computer, just the folding client.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Most I ever got out of my 6850's was a whopping.... 7.5k ppd at stock clocks.


----------



## lanofsong

info on 980 sent


----------



## TheBlademaster01

New PPD king


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Solid!

Congrats @lanofsong!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Solid!
> 
> Congrats @lanofsong!


Thanks.
It took the better part of three frustrating Saturdays to get this to work - i am relieved it is now working. There have been a couple of times where the WU server is empty and nothing will download for hours.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I should actually get a list up of achievements. Arvidab was the first to break 300k on his 780 Ti and CFJ was the first to break 400k. I think if lan gets a P9406 he might just break 500k.


----------



## dman811

That's some damn sexy PPD.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I should actually get a list up of achievements. Arvidab was the first to break 300k on his 780 Ti and CFJ was the first to break 400k. I think if lan gets a P9406 he might just break 500k.


That would be insane if one card generation eclipsed both the 400k barrier, and 500k.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well, the way QRB works (exponentially). We'll see larger increases each gen (unless cores will be artificially nerfed by Stanford...)

8800GTS (G92)/8800GTX/9800GTX: 6k PPD (Core 11)

GTX 280: 11k PPD (Core 11)

GTX 480/580: 38k PPD (Core 15) / 50k PPD (Core 17)

GTX 780Ti/GTX Titan: 250k PPD (Core 17)

GTX 460: 12k PPD (Core 15) / 15k PPD (Core 17)

GTX 560 Ti: 17k PPD (Core 15) / 23k PPD (Core 17)

GTX 680: 45k PPD (Core 15) / 90k PPD (Core 17)

GTX 980: 400k PPD (Core 17)

If you would compare that to a potential Maxwell monolith (GM200) you should see the general trend


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Someone will probably clock a GM200 to outperform my 4p. Which won't be hard because that sucker lit on fire last night.


----------



## dman811

I'm going to have a custom vBIOS for my 660 Ti soon enough, and since I can hit 80K PPD with nothing open, I estimate that I should be able to reach 85K with command line, then maybe upwards of 100K with the custom vBIOS and command line.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Someone will probably clock a GM200 to outperform my 4p. Which won't be hard because that sucker lit on fire last night.


Seriously







?

How bad is the damage?

I estimate between 900k and 1.3mil on a P9201 for the flagship GM200 part. Depends on how many cores it will get though.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> How bad is the damage?
> 
> I estimate between 900k and 1.3mil on a P9201 for the flagship GM200 part. Depends on how many cores it will get though.


Board and PSU are confirmed casualties. Just like arvidab's. Trying to figure out a way to test my chips. Pretty much knocks me out of the bigadv game since I doubt i'll be able to get it back up and going before the end.

GPU's are the future.


----------



## dman811

I'm hoping for 3072 CUDA cores. I'd guess 2880 though.


----------



## dman811

Although these are the specs on LinusTechTips


*Die Size:* 551mm^2
*SMMs/CUDA Cores:* 20-22/ 2560-2816
*Memory Bus:* 384 Bit
*Performance:* ~50% Boost over GTX Titan Black
*Launch:* Q4 2014

EDIT: Person on LTT who linked those specs linked from WCCFTech, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Board and PSU are confirmed casualties. Just like arvidab's. Trying to figure out a way to test my chips. Pretty much knocks me out of the bigadv game since I doubt i'll be able to get it back up and going before the end.
> 
> GPU's are the future.


Damn, did you overclock? I wonder what causes the boards to fry just like that. He also fried his Z9 board though (partly).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm hoping for 3072 CUDA cores. I'd guess 2880 though.


That seems pretty conservative. I was thinking more like 3587 (nearly doubling GM204).

E:

Seems I need to be less optimistic wrt GM200 lol.


----------



## $ilent

@TheBlademaster01

Whats a P9406? New unit?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> @TheBlademaster01
> 
> Whats a P9406? New unit?


Think of it as a more generous work unit. I have not seen one in Linux, only 9201's.


----------



## dman811

I saw one a week or so ago, they're evasive little guys.


----------



## $ilent

What flags do we need guys?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What flags do we need guys?


I had it on no flag at all, they're just evasive.


----------



## $ilent

Evasive little things!

Finally got my rig back up. Just need these dam ek blocks, my rig is too hot to have folding when the gpus are on air since they need the fans loud to keep em cool.


----------



## dman811

I'm used to loud so I always have my fans loud. Hell, loud is how I get to sleep at night.


----------



## joeh4384

I had a nasty unit the other day that slowed my 970 to 80kppd and caused it to make nasty coil whine sound. I should have jotted it down.


----------



## $ilent

It was prob a 10xxx unit dude

A5 unit I think.


----------



## dman811

A5 = BigAdv, it was probably a core 18.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

970 caught a 7624 six hours ago, 55% complete 24,000ppd.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> 970 caught a 7624 six hours ago, 55% complete 24,000ppd.


Man, that is brutal!


----------



## Maintenance Bot

It must be a large protein. Very,very,very large.


----------



## dman811

Core 15.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Are the core 15's rare, or are they pretty much assigned at any time?


----------



## dman811

Core 15s are the predecessor to Core 17s, and they are some of the units that do work on Maxwell cards, along with Core 17 units P9201, P9202, and P9406, and then the Core 18 units.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm used to loud so I always have my fans loud. Hell, loud is how I get to sleep at night.


I used to need dead silence in the bedroom to sleep (although before that I could sleep through the nearby outdoor pistol range being used first thing in the morning!), but nowadays I have a box fan running at setting 2 (out of three) in the bedroom when sleeping since it helps drown out neighbour noises plus various sirens (usually police at night, but occasionally fire, and rarely ambulance) that aren't that far away on a main city street....

Totally can't sleep without some kind of noise in the background now.


----------



## dman811

I used to sleep in the server room at school.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Core 15s are the predecessor to Core 17s, and they are some of the units that do work on Maxwell cards, along with Core 17 units P9201, P9202, and P9406, and then the Core 18 units.


Yeah, they also don't have QRB (bonus). So that mostly makes them yield very poorly. They are also CUDA, so you won't get them on a Linux machine.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Ok, gotcha guys.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I used to sleep in the server room at school.


I think I've got you beat...

This is what I used to sleep inside of...even during missions!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I've heard suveillance planes can be a bit loud inside.


----------



## scubadiver59

Uh, what did you say? I couldn't hear you?


----------



## $ilent

Anyone know how to overvolt gpu in ubuntu? I can overclock using nvidia x setting but nothing in there or any Google search about overvolting? If not guess I'm stuck and I'll have to just flash a bios that makes it run high stock voltage and then go from there?

Also anyone know how to solve problem with qnix qx2710 and sli and nvidia x setting? I've been told it's to do with the rubbish stock edid from qnix, which I had to edit to allow me to use mine with my gtx 970s. But when I try run sli on x settings to give me overclock for both gpus and not just one, the screen is super laggy and when I run fah it just crashes.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Uh, what did you say? I couldn't hear you?


*laughs* Sounds like the excuse of "oh, sorry, didn't hear you shouting for me" works when trying to take power naps ^_^


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone know how to overvolt gpu in ubuntu? I can overclock using nvidia x setting but nothing in there or any Google search about overvolting? If not guess I'm stuck and I'll have to just flash a bios that makes it run high stock voltage and then go from there?
> 
> Also anyone know how to solve problem with qnix qx2710 and sli and nvidia x setting? I've been told it's to do with the rubbish stock edid from qnix, which I had to edit to allow me to use mine with my gtx 970s. But when I try run sli on x settings to give me overclock for both gpus and not just one, the screen is super laggy and when I run fah it just crashes.


It's something you'll have to flash the vBIOS for. I plan on doing it along with my core clock in the near future.


----------



## $ilent

Is the folding servers down? Not getting any points today


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is the folding servers down? Not getting any points today


Seems to be working here. Earlier had a core15 7626 quit, but other than that im receiving work units.


----------



## $ilent

I'm receiving work unit just not getting any points shown on my eoc stats


----------



## dman811

Which units? If you're folding in Windows they might be Core 15s and your core clock is probably too high.


----------



## $ilent

9201s on my Linux box and I know it's finished them because I've checked the log and it goes to 100% then complete no error then 100% upload complete.

Edit: figured out the problem. I forgot that whenever I set up new folding rig my username doesn't save correctly when using fah control for some reason, got something to do with the $ symbol. I have been folding anonymously all day...had to edit my co fig file and stop then start the fah client to update it. Ah well least I found the problem before folding for days hoping it was just the servers being down!


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Which units? If you're folding in Windows they might be Core 15s and your core clock is probably too high.


I think you right. 3rd, 7626 I got since last friday and they all failed about half way through. Going to bump it down for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## $ilent

Are you gonna look at Linux maintenance? I could give you some help if you get stuck installing, heck I'm a total Linux noob but I got stuck big time getting my 970s installed.

Currently looking at ~320,000ppd on my 1500mhz 970 on a 9201 for comparison.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Are you gonna look at Linux maintenance? I could give you some help if you get stuck installing, heck I'm a total Linux noob but I got stuck big time getting my 970s installed.
> 
> Currently looking at ~320,000ppd on my 1500mhz 970 on a 9201 for comparison.


Yeah I think I probably should then. I got this coming weekend off so I will try. Im going into the ''unknown'' on this one so I may need some help







Thanks.


----------



## $ilent

Follow this guide - http://www.overclock.net/t/1506137/ubuntu-f-h-installation-for-ubuntu-gpu-cpu/0_40

It's really simple but...it won't work if you try install it using your gtx 970 for the install. It didn't work for me even using a gtx 670, in the end I had to use an old gtx 570 for the install. I recommend using a similar gpu if you have one or something even older. I think it was choofooo who had to do the same thing and he used an old gs8800 or similar.

Also if your thinking of using the onboard igpu of a 4790k or similar that didn't work for me either.


----------



## dman811

I can offer tips, though I'm not proficient in Linux. Don't bother going into the Linux section either, they aren't very friendly.


----------



## $ilent

Blademaster, choofooo and zdanger helped me out a lot. Between those three they know an awful lot.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Ok thanks guys. I got a couple 8800gt's around here somewhere i will use when I install. Everybody in here seems nice and helpfull, looking forward to the switch.


----------



## dman811

Nothing below GTX 200 series will fold anymore.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

I think $ilent was referring to using an older gpu to install it, 970 may be to new or something like that for the install.


----------



## dman811

Oh, I must have posted right after him and not seen his post


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Install works fine on Kepler as well though. I wrote that guide while testing on my GTX 780 Ti and GTX 470 . Maxwell GM204 is newer than new, so that's why it's probably buggy. Linux and proprietary stuff don't really mix well.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Install works fine on Kepler as well though. I wrote that guide while testing on my GTX 780 Ti and GTX 470 . Maxwell GM204 is newer than new, so that's why it's probably buggy. Linux and proprietary stuff don't really mix well.


Hmm maybe its just something to do with the gtx 670 in particular then 

I had so much trouble as you will no doubt remember trying to get it installed, soon as I put the 570 in it installed in 5 minutes! Literally took me about two weeks to get it sorted lol.

Would you happen to know how to get SLI working blade when using a custom EDID? I tried to edit my config file to fool the pc into thinking its got two monitors hooked up to allow overclocking on the second gtx 970 but it just makes my screen get no monitor signal, and using sli=on on nvidia X setting makes my screen super laggy and run at like 1 fps, aswell as [email protected] crashes when I run it.

Folding wise im at 320,000ppd at 1500mhz in linux on a 9201!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think in all cases it's just better to OC via BIOS. X Server OC is limited in what you will achieve and even in single GPU configs it can be buggy. I don't know how to fix the lag though. For some reason, my GTX 470 in my Linux box also stutters now.

I should probably look more into it. I'll let you know if I find anything.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I think in all cases it's just better to OC via BIOS. X Server OC is limited in what you will achieve and even in single GPU configs it can be buggy. I don't know how to fix the lag though. For some reason, my GTX 470 in my Linux box also stutters now.
> 
> I should probably look more into it. I'll let you know if I find anything.


Thanks dude.

I am guessing the only way to properly OC in linux would be to flash a bios that gives you maximum voltage when under load then just overclock the clocks under x settings? Unless theres a way to overvolt in linux which would be great!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think it might also be best to set (conservative) clocks via BIOS. You don't want to upset the drivers too much.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I think it might also be best to set (conservative) clocks via BIOS. You don't want to upset the drivers too much.


1700mhz core or bust for me blade!

My card can do 1600 at the maxium +87mv, but im hoping with a new bios it will make 1700!


----------



## dman811

I'm gonna be making a BIOS to set my card to 1212mV and 1241MHz. 1241 is easy to remember since it's the last 4 digits of my home phone number.


----------



## $ilent

WHich card you got dman?


----------



## dman811

GTX 660 Ti.


----------



## $ilent

Nicely, i think this years FFW will set a new record. I may even pick up a third 970 and see if I can break a mil ppd. We'll see...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I need 220-250k to break 1mil PPD. I want big Maxwell though.


----------



## $ilent

Is it worth folding under windows vs Linux to get those 9406 units blade? What ppd do they get?


----------



## dman811

P9406 can be gotten on Linux. They are few and far between in either OS. Right now I've got a P10468 folding in Linux. ~80K something PPD.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

They are Core 17 units. You will have a better chance getting them in Linux.

E:

dman beat me to it


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Had a nice delicious P9201 (R212, C3, G16).... 218,604 PPD with a TPF of 00:02:10. Not bad for a GTX 780 Classified at 1,254MHz core ^_^


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Double post of doom.

P10468 (R0, C103, G43), 00:04:41 TPF, and 235,969 PPD. Ohhh yeah, I could go for a few more of these!


----------



## msgclb

I added the latest WU for my GTX 970 FTW!!!









Quote:


> Project # *: P9201
> 
> Username *: msgclb
> 
> GPU *: GTX 970
> 
> Core/Shader Frequency [MHz] *: 1504
> 
> VRAM Frequency [MHz] *: 6008
> 
> Shaders [Int.] *: 1664
> 
> TPF [h:min:sec] *: 0:01:41
> 
> PPD  *: 318,701
> 
> Run, Clone, Gen *: R127, C4, G20
> 
> OS *: Ubuntu 14.10 x64


----------



## btupsx

What can one expect for current PPD output for the following:

760 OC

660 Ti

780

TIA!


----------



## dman811

70K, 70K, 200K. GK104 cards need to be on 327.23 to get that amount though. GK110 can be whatever driver.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Gk110 is anywhere from 180k ppd (classy @ stock speeds) or so up to 235k (classified @ 1267 folding one of the newer core 17's that I can't remember the number for), at least in my experience so far. If you're @LarsL and can run at insane core speeds (I think his record was 1293MHz?) You can go even higher in windows. Then of course even more performance if you're willig to fold using Linux.


----------



## derickwm

What flags are people using for 7970s these days?


----------



## dman811

None.


----------



## derickwm

Guess I'm in the clear then 



~900w total system pull. Temps are high 30s.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

O hai *dreickwm*









Nice PPD though


----------



## derickwm

Ohai!

Should be able to break a million when I add the you-know-what


----------



## TheBlademaster01

And maybe you'll actually get the points if you correct your username


----------



## derickwm




----------



## hertz9753

I think all of us have done that.


----------



## dman811

I have. It was worse than derickwm's though. dman811 instead of sAnity?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I have. It was worse than derickwm's though. dman811 instead of sAnity?


I remember that. I thought about using mman or Mman for my username, but that wouldn't be cool like dman.


----------



## dman811

dman = childhood nickname.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Guess I'm in the clear then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~900w total system pull. Temps are high 30s.


Why/how are you getting three times as much output from a 7970 as I am from a 7870 XT, and oc'd to 1200/1550 at that? Same project, WU, everything. Should be only 35-40% more, no? Fully dedicated core for the GPU as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Why/how are you getting three times as much output from a 7970 as I am from a 7870 XT, and oc'd to 1200/1550 at that? Same project, WU, everything. Should be only 35-40% more, no? Fully dedicated core for the GPU as well.


I know nothing about AMD folding, but there are a few questions that come to mind:
- What version Catalyst drivers are you using? Some versions had a noticeable drop in PPD.
- Are you using a passkey? This can be a big cause for such (no passkey means no quick return bonus given (aka QRB credits)


----------



## derickwm

Just for btupsx's reference I'm using the latest beta catalyst driver and of course a passkey.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just for btupsx's reference I'm using the latest beta catalyst driver and of course *a passkey*.


The *correct passkey*?


----------



## btupsx

Definitely up to speed with 14.9 driver, as well as passkey. I had an XT last year, and it pulls the same PPD now as it did then. I was expecting closer to 100k this time around. It's hooked up to an unpowered riser, but the card is def stable, not throttling, and is showing 98% steady utilization in Afterburner. Perplexed.....


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just for btupsx's reference I'm using the latest beta catalyst driver and of course *a passkey*.
> 
> 
> 
> The *correct passkey*?
Click to expand...

I think so.

EOC Stats


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Definitely up to speed with 14.9 driver, as well as passkey. I had an XT last year, and it pulls the same PPD now as it did then. I was expecting closer to 100k this time around. It's hooked up to an unpowered riser, but the card is def stable, not throttling, and is showing 98% steady utilization in Afterburner. Perplexed.....


My old 270X (same thing as a 7870) would pull 100+K PPD on a 9201WU @1200/1500 in Win7. What kind of ppd are you getting?


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> My old 270X (same thing as a 7870) would pull 100+K PPD on a 9201WU @1200/1500 in Win7. What kind of ppd are you getting?


Exactly! My 270's (70k PPD) are outperforming this XT, and that definitely should not be the case. The XT got about 60k for a 10466 yesterday, 6.10 TPF; with the 9201 today, getting a measly 50k.


----------



## btupsx

I've isolated the problem: the 16x to 1x riser. The riser gave me pause more than a few times, but I never thought to vigorously investigate until other possibilities were eliminated. I'm somewhat shocked that [email protected] needs more than 500 MB/s (well...... technically 250 MB/s per direction) of throughput. Dedicating a CPU core per GPU reduces the PPD hit by a healthy margin, but even by taking this measure, you're still subject to a 8-15% penalty, from my rough calculations. Evidently [email protected] needs _at least_ PCI-e x4 speeds to maximize PPD output.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

My GTX 780 Ti uses approximately 15% of the PCi-E 2.0 bus. So about 750 MT/s or 0.75 GT/s. My GTX 470 only uses 3-4% (0.15 GT/s)


----------



## btupsx

More powerful cards definitely require more throughput on the bus; on the AMD side of things, anything more robust than a 7850 sees a much higher reduction if ran below x4.


----------



## tictoc

Just submitted one of the WUs from the batch that I ran to get the FFW Team BOINC account primed and ready for the FFW.

Would love to see more of those 10468 WUs. 200k PPD on my 7970.


----------



## dman811

Those 1046x units are quite nice. They actually make folding on my GTS 450 with a new fan somewhat worth it. It makes my power bill go up a good bit compared to if it wasn't, but I don't mind that.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Just submitted one of the WUs from the batch that I ran to get the FFW Team BOINC account primed and ready for the FFW.
> 
> Would love to see more of those 10468 WUs. 200k PPD on my 7970.


Almost cracked 240k ppd with one a while back. They're lovely for points!


----------



## scubadiver59

Added my 980 results... ~380k


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Added my 980 results... ~380k


Windows I'm guessing?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Windows I'm guessing?


Nope, Linux ... stock settings on a 980 running a P9201 (R847, C0, G182) ... still respectable at stock.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Nope, Linux ... stock settings on a 980 running a P9201 (R847, C0, G182) ... still respectable at stock.


Must resist urge to upgrade djing rig's plans to a 980, dual 750Ti's will suffice for that build! ...So I keep trying to tell myself... Either way I will be giving Linux a shot on that rig when it's built ^_^


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Must resist urge to upgrade djing rig's plans to a 980, dual 750Ti's will suffice for that build! ...So I keep trying to tell myself... Either way I will be giving Linux a shot on that rig when it's built ^_^


Resist the temptation to get 750Ti's and wait a little longer and go for the 980 - you will be much happier with the Points per watt. You already went big with a 780 Classified, don't go smaller


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, with JägerWulfe mkII (hopefully with x99, I'm still indecisive) I could just go with 2x980's for gaming, and then add in a pair of 750Ti's as well. Biggest reason I keep looking at the 750Ti's? I should be able to fold year-round without worry - the 780 Classified just puts out too much heat during summer, but 2x750Ti's could probably fold and BOINC away during summer.

Tempted as all sin to go with the 970's for Wulfenbane Reborn (the djing rig that I plan on building eventually) because they put out a good amount of PPD, not to mention a lot of the blocks look pretty good (although I honestly can't decide between Asus and Gigabyte. EK's Gigabyte G1 block looks kinda wonky, but I'm starting to lean more and more towards Gigabyte for my allegiances, and Asus always was an old standby (my first non-Asus board was my Z87X-OC this March, so 12 years of running on Asus boards after a ~very~ brief stint with an ECS board back in 2001). No matter what, I do know dual 750Ti's just won't look "right" in a Parvum System 2.0... Something about them being too short









EDIT: Reason why I say dual 970's instead of 980's in the djing rig? Well, uhm.... Obvious reason is running different cards in the two rigs means higher possibility of gaining more points on HWBot, but if I do get a dedicated benching rig I'll be buying cards just to burn in on that setup anyways! So, who knows. I might find a way of bumping up to the 980's in the djing rig, but that feels like complete and total overkill!

EDIT2: 980's in the djing rig would let me fold without interruption though


----------



## dman811

Here's how I think you should do it:

2x980 - Folding rig

2x970 - Folding rig/Benching

2x960 - Folding rig/DJ/Gaming


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Here's how I think you should do it:
> 2x980 - Folding rig
> 2x970 - Folding rig/Benching
> 2x960 - Folding rig/DJ/Gaming


*laughs* First and foremost, since the benching and gaming rig share the same circuit, only one would be able to fold at a time







Secondly, no way at all am I combining my gaming and djing rig, let alone running on cards that probably won't be as good as my 780 Classified. Also, the 960 doesn't even exist at this point, so....









Best quality stuff goes in my gaming rig, since it's my daily driver so to say.

I don't even want to know how much heat six cards would pump into the living room if one 780 can make it relatively unbearable


----------



## dman811

The point of the 960 comment was so that you'd have to wait on the DJing rig.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The point of the 960 comment was so that you'd have to wait on the DJing rig.


Nope. I've delayed the dedicated djing rig for a while now, it's time it gets built. Might even happen before JägerWulfe mkII *gasp!*

...Because y'know, JägerWulfe mkII has a possible potential lovely 5930K or X5960 planned for it.... if I decide it's worth the expense. If not, it's Z87X-OC Force and the current processor, and I'll get 3-4 different processors on a Z97X-SOC Force for the benching rig... I really do like the idea of doing the Z87X-OC Force first though, because I still want to upgrade to X99, so then the benching rig would get an amazingly awesome motherboard with waterblocks to play with....

Decisions, decisions. Either way, I do know that I want to get my paws on that S8, doubly so since CaseLabs has said they can do the colour I want - I'd just have to send in a quote request, and have the money ready ^_^


----------



## neurotix

220k added @TheBlademaster01


----------



## lanofsong

^ Nice PPD on that 290


----------



## fragamemnon

I guess I should submit some as well.


Spoiler: But I'm waiting for a little piece of equipment to come...



so that I can do *the red mod*





Spoiler: And now, as I feel a need to re-assert my dominance



I present to you my e-PeenPD


----------



## neurotix




----------



## derickwm

Installed that new "Omega" AMD driver today. GPU usage % seems down, power draw at the wall is down quite a bit, so far PPD is reporting significantly lower but I'll give it a couple units to make a final conclusion.


----------



## dman811

@NBrock was noticing performance gains on his 290X.


----------



## NBrock

Yep. I noticed about 10-13k PPD better with Project 9201 after using 14.12 (Omega Driver).

I just downloaded the new driver from the site. It is best to get it directly from the site so you can make sure it is for the correct OS. I saw people saying if they clicked the link for new drivers in some application (sorry don't remember) and it got the wrong ones.

I just installed it directly over the old drivers (I was not on beta drivers).
If you did that and it doesn't seem like it is working well it might be good to try removing the old driver and then running something like DDUD to clean out everything related to the drivers (I have never used it personally but have seen it be highly recommended by others on here).

My OS is Windows 8.1 Pro x64
My 290x is a reference Sapphire card running 1079 core clock and 1250 for mem.
All over clocking is in MSI Afterburner 4.0.0
Core Voltage is +13mV
Power limit is +50
Temps stay around 72*c and fan holds 60-62% (using custom profile I set)

What I am getting right now after the driver update;

Project 9201 TPF is 1:54 with 266546.76 ppd
Project 13000 TPF is 5.:15 with 244738.47ppd

What I got before the driver update;

Project 9201 TPF was 1:58 with 253109.05 ppd
Project 13000 TPF was about 5:35 if I remember correctly. (Sorry I didn't have any done recently before I switched drivers) PPD for this was around 225k from what I remember.


----------



## derickwm

I downloaded it direct from AMD. I was using a beta driver previously (14.11 I think?) and uninstalled before installing Omega. Like I said, I haven't done extensive testing yet, just going off my current GPU usage and overall power draw mainly. I'll be able to determine better in the morning once the 4 Matrix 7970s finish their current WUs and start a fresh one etc.


----------



## NBrock

Once I had Chrome closed out for a while it looks like my TPF got better.


Looks a little small but if you open the original you can read it clearly.


----------



## fragamemnon

For me the driver improved GPU temps quite a lot.

Previously, on my ghetto-modded 290, I was stuck at 975MHz @ 92oC.
Now, I can do 1100MHz (50mV difference between the two clock settings) at 91oC at the same ambient temp.


----------



## joeh4384

Good to know the newer drivers help folding a tad on Hawaii. I noticed on recent nvidia drivers, my 780ti seems to be doing slightly worse folding.


----------



## scubadiver59

Another entry for my MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G:

Freqs: 1389/6008 (still stock)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Once I had Chrome closed out for a while it looks like my TPF got better.
> 
> 
> Looks a little small but if you open the original you can read it clearly.


Nice background/wallpaper btw...!!


----------



## NBrock

Thanks! It isn't my creation but If you want it I can send it to you. It is 2560x1440 (possibly larger I would have to look when I get home).


----------



## fragamemnon

Submitting.


----------



## scubadiver59

That reminds me that I need to look back at my HFM logs and see if any of my cards did anything special that would qualify for the list.

Then, I need to overclock them...one at a time...all seven of them!


----------



## derickwm

PPD hovering between 300k-450k









Reverting back to 14.11


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Another entry for my MSI GTX-980 Gaming 4G:
> 
> Freqs: 1389/6008 (still stock)


Your posts into the database are making me quite happy ^_^


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mmmm, a delicious double post.

MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G, running at 1455/1502 (aka 6008)

P9201 (R676, C4, G75).... 365,548 PPD. Yup, definitely like this card.

Edit: P9201 (R723, C4, G75) @ 1551 boosted core..... 385.7k PPD. Niiiiiice. Oh, and that's while I'm using the computer too, would probably be even higher if I closed Chrome








EDIT2: Same 9201, but 391,346 PPD. Niiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Read through a bit of this thread real briefly, and I've checked the [email protected] forum too... I guess we're still waiting on something to be corrected for the 10470-10473 WU to be fixed for the Maxwell system? My PPD tanked badly when running them; like many others. My 780 though, just chillin' at 150k PPD on a 13001 project, but the 10471 is killing my 980 (TPF 9:04)....


----------



## dman811

Maxwell cards perform horribly on Core 18 units. Pretty much the only way to avoid them is to jump over to Linux.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Mmmm, a delicious double post.
> 
> MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G, running at 1455/1502 (aka 6008)
> 
> P9201 (R676, C4, G75).... 365,548 PPD. Yup, definitely like this card.
> 
> Edit: P9201 (R723, C4, G75) @ 1551 boosted core..... 385.7k PPD. Niiiiiice. Oh, and that's while I'm using the computer too, would probably be even higher if I closed Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: Same 9201, but 391,346 PPD. Niiiiiiiiiiiice.


My best was a 395,268 (p9201 - R388, C2, G66) running Linux on Setting-3 (but it never hit max) on the 980 Gaming 4G

Most of my p9201s were at 389k (same Setting-3 in Linux)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> My best was a 395,268 (p9201 - R388, C2, G66) running Linux on Setting-3 (but it never hit max) on the 980 Gaming 4G


If I wasn't on a daily rig that needs Windows... I'd be rather curious as to how well the card would do in Linux for folding. Who knows, maybe on the second rig when I start doing the whole SMA8 rig thingy ^_^;;;


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> My best was a 395,268 (p9201 - R388, C2, G66) running Linux on Setting-3 (but it never hit max) on the 980 Gaming 4G
> 
> Most of my p9201s were at 389k (same Setting-3 in Linux)


And.... I just beat your best







397,002 PPD on a P9201 (r890, C3, G58) ^_^ Beating out a Linux system... Sweet. Totally couldn't resist


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> And.... I just beat your best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 397,002 PPD on a P9201 (r890, C3, G58) ^_^ Beating out a Linux system... Sweet. Totally couldn't resist


Now - You have got to break the 400K PPD barrier


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Now - You have got to break the 400K PPD barrier


We'll see where everything goes. I'm definitely happy about having doubled the PPD of my old 780 Classy ^-^


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> And.... I just beat your best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 397,002 PPD on a P9201 (r890, C3, G58) ^_^ Beating out a Linux system... Sweet. Totally couldn't resist


But look at your clocks... 1455/1551 ... mine is running a 1389 clock and never got above that -- the Linux nvidia-settings "overclock" tells you a 1400+ max, but never reaches it.

I still have room to approve!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> But look at your clocks... 1455/1551 ... mine is running a 1389 clock and never got above that -- the Linux nvidia-settings "overclock" tells you a 1400+ max, but never reaches it.
> 
> I still have room to approve!


Sounds like it's custom BIOS time for each and every one of those cards.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sounds like it's custom BIOS time for each and every one of those cards.


Don't I already know that....and I'm dreading it!


----------



## dman811

I'm seeing around 4-6 seconds less TPF on P9201 with my new BIOS on my 660 Ti.


----------



## aberrero

Hitting up to 325k PPD with 10467 on my 290x









By the way, anyone know if we ever realistically get anything other than x17 cores?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm seeing around 4-6 seconds less TPF on P9201 with my new BIOS on my 660 Ti.


PPD before and PPD after? That is a nice chunk of time to take off.


----------



## dman811

72K on that specific unit before, 74-75K after.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Read through a bit of this thread real briefly, and I've checked the [email protected] forum too... I guess we're still waiting on something to be corrected for the 10470-10473 WU to be fixed for the Maxwell system? My PPD tanked badly when running them; like many others. My 780 though, just chillin' at 150k PPD on a 13001 project, but the 10471 is killing my 980 (TPF 9:04)....


Yes, nVidia needs to fix a bug in their OpenCL 1.2 driver. Apparently Maxwell is going to soar on them (especially once FahCore 18 gets ported to Linux







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> And.... I just beat your best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 397,002 PPD on a P9201 (r890, C3, G58) ^_^ Beating out a Linux system... Sweet. Totally couldn't resist


Congrats. As of the latest submissions you officially have the fastest GTX 980 in the database









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Now - You have got to break the 400K PPD barrier


No doubt he'll get that down. Your TPF king status is more than safe though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> But look at your clocks... 1455/1551 ... mine is running a 1389 clock and never got above that -- the Linux nvidia-settings "overclock" tells you a 1400+ max, but never reaches it.
> 
> I still have room to approve!


Try

sudo nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=28

And then reboot

Then

sudo nvidia-settings -a GPUOverVoltageOffset=37500

And lower memory clocks by about -1000MHz (PowerMizer).

It will enable overvoltage, overclocking and fan control if you run FW346.22. Increase the core voltage with 37.5mV (maximum offset for Maxwell via coolbits). And the lowering IMC clocks will lower the power draw of the chip somewhat so that it will hang in the highest turbo bin longer (more of the TDP budget left for the core, rather than wasting power on the uncore).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Hitting up to 325k PPD with 10467 on my 290x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, anyone know if we ever realistically get anything other than x17 cores?


Thanks for your submission









AMD can only fold core 17/ZETA at this point since their OpenCL drivers don't support Core 18.

Maxwell can do Core 18 with a workaround (computational expensive method) the result however is craptastic PPD.

Kepler takes a small performance hit, but can still do Core 18.

Fermi takes full advantage of Core 18 optimizations and folds it faster than Core 17.


----------



## dman811

Pande Group said Core 18 was Windows only, never to be ported to Linux.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm seeing around 4-6 seconds less TPF on P9201 with my new BIOS on my 660 Ti.


What kind of modifications, out of sheer curiosity? I'm curious if they'd help on a 980 that still games








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Congrats. As of the latest submissions you officially have the fastest GTX 980 in the database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt he'll get that down. Your TPF king status is more than safe though


Sweeet. Now to perhaps work on broadening my lead or something







As for 400k, I'm getting 390k PPD while actively browsing, so I'm sure it wouldn't be too too hard to find a way to crank it up above 400k PPD ^_^ Turned it up to 1601MHz core to see where things go, and obviously if they'll go... Tentative "mwa ha ha" here!


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> AMD can only fold core 17/ZETA at this point since their OpenCL drivers don't support Core 18.
> Maxwell can do Core 18 with a workaround (computational expensive method) the result however is craptastic PPD.
> Kepler takes a small performance hit, but can still do Core 18.
> Fermi takes full advantage of Core 18 optimizations and folds it faster than Core 17.


I just want to be able to see the visualization on the GPU proteins, and x17 isn't supported.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm seeing around 4-6 seconds less TPF on P9201 with my new BIOS on my 660 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of modifications, out of sheer curiosity? I'm curious if they'd help on a 980 that still games
Click to expand...

1241MHz core locked in, probably going to move up to 1254MHz when djtrottleboi gets the next BIOS made, and then one for 1267MHz if I get daring. 1267MHz was the highest Windows stable clock I could get on stock voltage during the winter. Also I think that him setting the lowest fan setting possible to 80% per my request is also keeping it cooler.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Pande Group said Core 18 was Windows only, never to be ported to Linux.


Really? I thought I read that they were waiting on nVidia to fix their OpenCL drivers first. If you're correct, Windows might be the future for GPU folding for now. I did hear that they were also working on a CUDA optimized FahCore. It wouldn't surprise me if that was going to be Windows only.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What kind of modifications, out of sheer curiosity? I'm curious if they'd help on a 980 that still games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeet. Now to perhaps work on broadening my lead or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for 400k, I'm getting 390k PPD while actively browsing, so I'm sure it wouldn't be too too hard to find a way to crank it up above 400k PPD ^_^ Turned it up to 1601MHz core to see where things go, and obviously if they'll go... Tentative "mwa ha ha" here!


Yeah, you'll be one of the 3 to break 400k. 1st was Chooofoojoo, 2nd was lanofsong, but he also got nearly 450k in the process lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I just want to be able to see the visualization on the GPU proteins, and x17 isn't supported.


Hmm, not sure on visualization. I never install it so I can't help with that. Maybe try doing a CPU unit







?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 1241MHz core locked in, probably going to move up to 1254MHz when djtrottleboi gets the next BIOS made, and then one for 1267MHz if I get daring. 1267MHz was the highest Windows stable clock I could get on stock voltage during the winter. Also I think that him setting the lowest fan setting possible to 80% per my request is also keeping it cooler.


Hmmm... I might talk with him, because increased power limit never hurts!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, you'll be one of the 3 to break 400k. 1st was Chooofoojoo, 2nd was lanofsong, but he also got nearly 450k in the process lol
> Hmm, not sure on visualization. I never install it so I can't help with that. Maybe try doing a CPU unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I'm not going to lie, being part of the 400k PPD club on a single card while using Windows will make me happy. Things are slowly creeping upwards with HFM's PPD, so I'm curious as to how things will go once I step away from the computer to make supper.


----------



## dman811

I'm not sure if he is doing Maxwell GPUs yet. Also I spelled his name wrong, it's djthrottleboi, not djtrottleboi.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

396,381 PPD with a TPF of 00:01:27, and running at 1591.9MHz boosted, and that's a PPD with me regularly mucking about. I did have it at 1601MHz, but GPU usage was somewhat unstable and had the occasional extra blip down to 74% either 10 seconds before or after [email protected] stated a percent was completed. Now to go take a break for making of supper and whatnot to see if I can break 400k!!


----------



## dman811

Close any browsers you've got open. My PPD went up a lot when I'd do that for my 660 Ti.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Close any browsers you've got open. My PPD went up a lot when I'd do that for my 660 Ti.


Oh, I wouldn't doubt it. I saw some fairly reasonable increases with the 780 Classified, so I'd be curious as to what I could see with the 980 ^_^


----------



## dman811

OK, got a 13001 now. This BIOS really shines on this card now. 36 second difference in TPF. 10:54 now vs right around 11:30 before. PPD now is right around 82K, before it was just about 75K.


----------



## LarsL

Here is what 400k ppd looks like now if I can only get overclocking and fan control to work. Then maybe 500k


----------



## WhiteWulfe

P9201 (R940, C3, G87)...... 406,214 PPD @ 1591. Oh yeah, broke 400k PPD ^_^


----------



## hertz9753

4 days with 400k. Well done Lars.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah, matching @LarsL is going to be tough. 1601MHz core dun like core 15's *laughs*


----------



## NBrock

Submitted for Project 10469
TPF 4min 23sec @ 317653ppd


----------



## NBrock

Submitted for Project 13001
4min 48sec @ 276890 ppd


----------



## NBrock

Just submitted another one.
Project 10467. 310161ppd @ 3min 52sec per fold.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Just submitted another one.
> Project 10467. 310161ppd @ 3min 52sec per fold.


Are you using the new omega drivers?


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Are you using the new omega drivers?


Sure am. They also seem pretty good for gaming too.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Highest I've seen my GPU hit so far was today - 421K on P10468. Curious as to see if I can get my other GPUs to work and get them to produce the same numbers.


----------



## dman811

Alright, so the gains aren't quite as high as I was expecting on my 660 Ti, but I did submit a P13000 I do deem to be a very good RCG based unit.


----------



## Ryahn

With the GPU folding, I started to have crashes on the 373 or whatever drivers. I had to upgrade to stop it from happening.


----------



## dman811

There are no 373 version drivers yet... Any chance it could have been 337.xx?


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> There are no 373 version drivers yet... Any chance it could have been 337.xx?


Thats what I meant. They were working fine for a little while and then it started to crash. I havent done any other updates to my system but I can deal with it.


----------



## dman811

I'd suggest reinstalling them to see if the problem persists.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Definitely going to stay on Ubuntu for a bit, P10467 averaged 400k.


----------



## msgclb

I've added my latest OC for my EVGA GTX 970 FTW.

Project: P9201

GPU: GTX 970

Core [MHz]: 1518

VRAM [MHz]: 6008

TPF: 00:01:34

PPD: 354,225

OS: Ubuntu 14.10 x64


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I've added my latest OC for my EVGA GTX 970 FTW.
> 
> Project: P9201
> GPU: GTX 970
> Core [MHz]: 1518
> VRAM [MHz]: 6008
> TPF: 00:01:34
> PPD: 354,225
> OS: Ubuntu 14.10 x64


Very nice PPD!


----------



## fragamemnon

Vroom, vroom!



I wonder if I can hit 300K with top overclock when I can exhaust the heat comfortably out of the loop.


----------



## dman811

I'll be submitting 70 new units from my 660 Ti sometime later today. Now that I know how to export from HFM things will be a lot easier.


----------



## dman811

@TheBlademaster01 I was just looking through the database and noticed that every P10469 says [0x18]. They are a 0x17 unit.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Are you sure? Maxwell performance seems to be crappy on P10469 though, which would imply it is a 0x18. I thought P10469 and up were 0x18 and 10467-10468 were 0x17.

E:

Nvm, you were correct. P10469 is ZETA aka 0x17. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## dman811

I'm able to get them in Linux.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Good point. Not sure why I thought it was Core 18 initially. Must have misread something. It's fixed now.

Also, thanks again for the contributions people









I'm thinking of creating a PPD database summary of 2014 sometime soon


----------



## dman811

A lot of those that I submitted were from before the end of 2014, if you'd like me to look and see exactly which ones I can.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Oh, I was just going to add jan 2015 so it's not really necessary.


----------



## hertz9753

Stanford shut down core 18's on Maxwell cards until Nvidia gets their drivers working.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Stanford shut down core 18's on Maxwell cards until Nvidia gets their drivers working.


When did they do this? I could have sworn I was still getting core 18s on my 980 on my other machine (Win7 x64). I may be wrong but if that's the case maybe I'll be lucky and will manage to run it on Windows for the time being.


----------



## hertz9753

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2on23o/improved_maxwell_support/%5B/URL

I don't want you on Windows. You will get some core 15's just like me...


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2on23o/improved_maxwell_support/%5B/URL
> 
> I don't want you on Windows. You will get some core 15's just like me...


Oh I'm no permanently on Linux due to the fact that I've always liked it's usage and whatnot, the only computer that is still on Windows is my other machine that happens to contain my other 980. I can't fit it in my current rig because its heatsink smashes the power control pins to the board so I only have 3 in my Linux rig. I did manage to get an overclock of 1533 MHz on the TC card with temps at 60*C (air), I'm hoping I can get better temps under water.

*Edit:*

New clock speed has managed 426K PPD on a 9201, tried to add a 275 MHz offset and it faulted so will have to play around a bit with it. I hope I can manage 450K, that'd be awesome.


----------



## fragamemnon

Must. Push. Further.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I'm right behind Rockhopper now with a avg PPD of 919,845... so close to 1M.


----------



## stickg1

Whose got those GTX 960 numbers? Anyone try one out yet?


----------



## Edibrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Whose got those GTX 960 numbers? Anyone try one out yet?


I wish. We can play the guessing game until then. Granted it is a new chip GM204 vs GM206 so I dont know if we can even extrapolate off of the other Maxwells. You could say it's half of a 980.

Put me down for 170000 PPD in Linux and overclocked. <-This is a guess.


----------



## stickg1

I'm waiting for the FTW model, has a nice backplate with it and boosts to 1367MHz stock. $229. Just hope it's half a 980 in PPD, and we can put it in nvidia GPU Slot.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Put my guess down at 175-180k PPD overclocked in Windows. I'll have to figure out who I'm going with when I do a build with these cards (or if I day screw it and spend an extra $400 and get dual 970's instead). Evga is nice and all, but their coolers are sooooo noisy (comparing acx 1.0 to whatever is on my msi 980...)


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Put my guess down at 175-180k PPD overclocked in Windows. I'll have to figure out who I'm going with when I do a build with these cards (or if I day screw it and spend an extra $400 and get dual 970's instead). Evga is nice and all, but their coolers are sooooo noisy (comparing acx 1.0 to whatever is on my msi 980...)


I'll have to agree with you on the EVGA cooler, the ACX 2.0 guys are kinda loud, but you have to exceed 60%. I don't use my coolers at the moment as I cool with 4 Deltas... those are loud period but the do the job since I need to move air on a triple stacked 980s.


----------



## dman811

I'm waiting to see numbers, once I see P9201 at 160K+ I'll probably be grabbing one. Then it's the waiting game to see the 950 Ti and 950 cards. I think a 950 Ti would be my replacement TC card, 960 would be my new main, and 660 Ti would go into the HTPC, 460 1GB goes back into the box until I build my mom or dad a computer.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Well with a comfortable overclock at 1495/1512/1475 MHz (GPU-0/1/2) I think I have finally have a stable 1.24M PPD, so far it hasn't changed all weekend and the only faults I get from time to time are ones regarding not receiving a work unit from the server.


----------



## dman811

Good good.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Well with a comfortable overclock at 1495/1512/1475 MHz (GPU-0/1/2) I think I have finally have a stable 1.24M PPD, so far it hasn't changed all weekend and the only faults I get from time to time are ones regarding not receiving a work unit from the server.


Have you stopped folding for The Big Bang Theorists? No points from you in some time


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Have you stopped folding for The Big Bang Theorists? No points from you in some time


I took a look into the programme and forgot I had to re-add my GPU, the passkey was missing.

Edit:

Fixed.


----------



## lanofsong

Got your back @hertz9753


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Got your back @hertz9753


I just got home and was looking at the stats.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Got your back @hertz9753


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I just got home and was looking at the stats.


Sorry, it was my bad, forgot to re-enter the passkey when I had my GPU failure.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

That should be better, still not 450K but good enough right?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> 
> 
> That should be better, still not 450K but good enough right?


Still, with those numbers and the new 290 GPU coming to your team - Watch out TC.

Nice work


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Still, with those numbers and the new 290 GPU coming to your team - Watch out TC.
> 
> Nice work


Forgot there was a 290 coming our way, maybe we'll be able to keep up with the PPD Police.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Forgot there was a 290 coming our way, maybe we'll be able to keep up with the PPD Police.


If you noticed, TRN are matching our points per day - differences are negligible. March will be interesting.


----------



## dman811

Why March, why not February?


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I did notice, I still think we have a bit of a gap though, but maybe with the 290 we can make it a close third... either way PPDP and TRN will definitely have a friendly dual.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Why March, why not February?


Superericla should have his 290 up and running during the month of Feb, but not at the beginning of Feb. And a three way race is a lot more fun than two way race.


----------



## dman811

Oh, I see. I might just pay for the rest of the 7870 I've already put a down payment on today. I was planning to do it Friday, but that money is now for something else.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Superericla should have his 290 up and running during the month of Feb, but not at the beginning of Feb. And a three way race is a lot more fun than two way race.


I agree, may the best TC team win.


----------



## dman811

Still in Beta?


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Don't see why not, just have to fold until you can't fold anymore.









Although it would seem that I've gotten a smallish bit of bad work units today... two of my GPUs registered at 60K PPD (still in it) and the other two finished up their 60K as well. Sad day for them, sad day - it happens hopefully the next unit will be back up at 400K.


----------



## hertz9753

What are you guys talking about?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Don't see why not, just have to fold until you can't fold anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it would seem that I've gotten a smallish bit of bad work units today... two of my GPUs registered at 60K PPD (still in it) and the other two finished up their 60K as well. Sad day for them, sad day - it happens hopefully the next unit will be back up at 400K.


Pause units - restart computer - lower OC a touch - start folding again


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What are you guys talking about?


The best TC team (being Still in Beta) winning the TC next month.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What are you guys talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> The best TC team (being Still in Beta) winning the TC next month.
Click to expand...

But you have twiz0r0r who said he was coming back and jeppzer that said he was quitting on your team. Sorry I thought this was the trash talking thread.


----------



## dman811

twiz0r0r got back up tonight, Jeppzer is still producing points, so I'm leaving him in until I have a replacement.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

EVGA GTX 960 SCC, stock boost is 1430mhz .About 173,000 ppd

Screenshotfrom2015-01-29192936.png 1023k .png file


Have not overclocked the card yet. Fan speed set at 50% with gpu temp of 39C.
I installed this into my 970 box,since 960 box won't be completed until this weekend. Will overclock this gpu and submit data to PPD database this weekend


----------



## hertz9753

Thank you for your post.


----------



## dman811

I see a good NVIDIA competitor!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Pause units - restart computer - lower OC a touch - start folding again


Unfortunately I tried that, no avail. I checked the log file too to make sure nothing bad happened, nothing showed up. Well I tried it again in the morning after lowing it a bit last night - finally worked this time (after it got a new work unit). Not sure what happened but eh it's fine now, temps aren't bad but I really do want to get them under water soon.

Edit:
Sadly it slowed down enough to net me 0 points for the past 3 point updates in the TC...


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Thank you for your post.


Your welcome.

GTX 960 submitted


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> GTX 960 submitted


Moar info required... Aka I'm insanely curious.


----------



## LarsL

Evga GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 1544/6008 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS I7 3770k 4.6ghz

Project 9201 TPF 1.19 42024 to 42231 460k PPD


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Moar info required... Aka I'm insanely curious.


188k ppd @ 1550mhz. Ok for a $199 gpu








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> 
> Evga GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 1544/6008 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS I7 3770k 4.6ghz
> 
> Project 9201 TPF 1.19 42024 to 42231 460k PPD


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Moar info required... Aka I'm insanely curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 188k ppd @ 1550mhz. Ok for a $199 gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> 
> Evga GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 1544/6008 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS I7 3770k 4.6ghz
> 
> Project 9201 TPF 1.19 42024 to 42231 460k PPD
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Insane for a $199 GPU, my (orignally) $300 GPU does a max of 85K with a ton of tweaks to make it like that.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Moar info required... Aka I'm insanely curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 188k ppd @ 1550mhz. Ok for a $199 gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evga GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 1544/6008 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS I7 3770k 4.6ghz
> 
> Project 9201 TPF 1.19 42024 to 42231 460k PPD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insane for a $199 GPU, my (orignally) $300 GPU does a max of 85K with a ton of tweaks to make it like that.
Click to expand...

Did you edit your multi quote? I had problems with that yesterday.


----------



## dman811

No? I need to change my settings back so that it only quotes the post I want it to quote though.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

To confirm, cool bits 28 will allow voltage control right? I'm in hopes that I too will be able to fold at 450k on my 980s as well... I can only manage 420k.


----------



## dman811

420K is still very good.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Yeah but I'd like to push it as far as I can... within reason of course.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Insane for a $199 GPU, my (orignally) $300 GPU does a max of 85K with a ton of tweaks to make it like that.


Im going to get 1 more 960 or 970 when my tax returns get here, currently going through a gpu mid life crisis


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Im going to get 1 more 960 or 970 when my tax returns get here, currently going through a gpu mid life crisis


Why not just get a 980, the cheapest EVGA can easily overclock to 1500 with no adjusts to voltage.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Why not just get a 980, the cheapest EVGA can easily overclock to 1500 with no adjusts to voltage.


I may seriously consider this. Could I run a 960 and 980 on the same motherboard through Linux?


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Yes, I previously ran a GTX 780 with a 980 and they worked just fine. If you install the software such as provided by @TheBlademaster01 then you should be just fine.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Why not just get a 980, the cheapest EVGA can easily overclock to 1500 with no adjusts to voltage.


This^

@Maintenance Bot, if the 980 is used for TC then your team will love you even more







. In Linux you will hit 400K PPD easily, with some OC 430K PPD, with lots of OC 460K+PPD.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Then you'd be like @lanofsong and dominate all other 980 owners... don't worry I'll play catch up.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Then you'd be like @lanofsong and dominate all other 980 owners... don't worry I'll play catch up.


@LarsL and i are very, very close in PPD.
Also, i have no doubt that you will be there with us very soon Sakura.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @LarsL and i are very, very close in PPD.
> Also, i have no doubt that you will be there with us very soon Sakura.


I see you tweaked your OC a bit too.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I made a summary of the data in the database





Thanks for all the contributions up till now, up to more


----------



## Maintenance Bot

^ Nice looking charts.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> This^
> 
> @Maintenance Bot, if the 980 is used for TC then your team will love you even more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In Linux you will hit 400K PPD easily, with some OC 430K PPD, with lots of OC 460K+PPD.


Speaking of team competiton, my team The Power Rangers are getting spread pretty thing these days, only 2 of us left I think


----------



## dman811

I think it's 3 of you. Not positive.


----------



## derickwm

Broke a million PPD output









/finally got the Titan-Z and 7970s folding simultaneously

Now to get some better units







damn 9104/9105s are a bit bland.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Broke a million PPD output
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /finally got the Titan-Z and 7970s folding simultaneously
> 
> Now to get some better units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn 9104/9105s are a bit bland.


Sounds like I'll be needing to step up my game... grats on the 1M PPD.


----------



## stickg1

Why is the info on this unit not available? Is my HFM.net not up to date? I have it set up to download the latest units I believe.


----------



## dman811

That one requires an edit to the HFM psummaryC document. I think 9101-9115 are included in the edit.


----------



## stickg1

Manual edit? I put the C at the end of my psummary but didn't download any new units to fix it.


----------



## dman811

Yes, manual edit as in opening the psummaryC document and adding the information in yourself. I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## msgclb

*New psummary page*

I don't know if that will help!


----------



## stickg1

Thanks fellas. I'm watching some lame chick show with my wife. But she asked me to, she's cute and I love her. So I'll try it later. Surprised she hasn't asked me to put up my phone yet!


----------



## Mitche01

Was wondering if it is worth adding a column for drivers as noticed Yey09 has a p9202 on a GTX 770 but ppd is 34k!


----------



## stickg1

Currently getting 31K PPD with my GTX 770 on a p9111. GPU usage is at 99% but the core clock is in 2D clock mode at 535MHz. Pretty lame.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Currently getting 31K PPD with my GTX 770 on a p9111. GPU usage is at 99% but the core clock is in 2D clock mode at 535MHz. Pretty lame.


535Mhz - sounds like restart is needed with lower core clock speed.


----------



## stickg1

You're probably right. Wish I would have done that before I left for the day.


----------



## lanofsong

I had to do this myself this morning, so it was fresh on my mind.


----------



## Mitche01

Ah - that is exactly the case - your GTX770 has crashed, could be an unstable overclock, try upping voltage or lowering the clocks.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Although it seems everyone is pointing towards unstable overclocks, I find this to be true in certain circumstances. I fold literally 24/7 on 3 GTX 980s, all of them are overclocked and I've received "crashed" GPUs on different GPUs at different times. Now I'm not saying that it is an unstable overclock but I still think that occasionally we receive literally bad work units that will cause miss-computations in the GPU itself - this is a theory of mine.

My backing for this is that I had my clocks a bit higher than 1520 MHz on two cards, in the log it stated unstable clock, so I played around a bit and lowered it down to about 1512 MHz. It did it again so I clocked it down to 1500 MHz (where it is now). Just so you know my GPUs are stacked on each other so they're just blowing hot air everywhere and right next to each other (cooled by 4x 240 CFM fans), so with that my temps aren't bad (cruise at the worst of 70*C). Anyways, I don't receive crashes often but on the one time I receive them usually a restart will fix and then I put the clock right back to where it was since Linux likes to dump the values once you restart (unless you change the GPU bios).

I hope I'm not just blowing smoke but from what I've seen if the clocks are reasonable, the log file doesn't report it, and a restart fixes it... sounds like the string of code/algorithm just happen to put the GPU in a state of "confusion" and made it crash, again just my thought (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## stickg1

Well it is a new card (to me) and I haven't fulled vetted my overclock. It seemed to be benchmark and gaming stable. So I'm going to dial it back a notch or two and see if it happens again.

EDIT: So are the latest drivers no good for folding on the 770? I have a P9201 right now and I'm getting 28K PPD. No more 2D clocks, I'm at 1254MHz on the core.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Was wondering if it is worth adding a column for drivers as noticed Yey09 has a p9202 on a GTX 770 but ppd is 34k!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Currently getting 31K PPD with my GTX 770 on a p9111. GPU usage is at 99% but the core clock is in 2D clock mode at 535MHz. Pretty lame.


GTX 770's need to run 327.23 or older drivers to fold properly. I run 347.09 on my GTX 780 and 9xx cards.


----------



## stickg1

Meh, I can't do that. It will ruin my gaming experience. Going to sell it and get a GTX 960. Rather have a 780 instead but don't think I can find one for cheap enough.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Meh, I can't do that. It will ruin my gaming experience. Going to sell it and get a GTX 960. Rather have a 780 instead but don't think I can find one for cheap enough.


Do you have room for an EVGA GTX 780 Classified in your case?


----------



## dman811

A 350D? That would fit it.


----------



## stickg1

Pretty sure, using the 770 Lightning right now and it's pretty big itself. I would have it in a Corsair 350D.


----------



## hertz9753

It's pretty close to the size of the MSI GTX 780 that I had.


----------



## stickg1

Oh yeah, the extra width too. I don't think it's an issue. Is it for sale?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Oh yeah, the extra width too. I don't think it's an issue. Is it for sale?


Yes. Give me a pm.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Do you have room for an EVGA GTX 780 Classified in your case?


I do


----------



## stickg1

Imma buy that classy! Gotta pay all my overdue bills first though. Finishing up a really killer deck right now. Should be rollin' in it by the end of next week...


----------



## dman811

The deep, the deck, or the dough?


----------



## stickg1

First the dough, then the women! Oh wait I'm married, I'll run the 2nd part by her first.

I figured since I don't have time to game for a few days I would try the older drivers as hertz recommended. Definitely worked. Went from 30K PPD on a P13000 to 110K PPD. Ohhh yeahhh baby!


----------



## dman811

Approval on the second part =


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> First the dough, then the women! Oh wait I'm married, I'll run the 2nd part by her first.
> 
> I figured since I don't have time to game for a few days I would try the older drivers as hertz recommended. Definitely worked. Went from 30K PPD on a P13000 to 110K PPD. Ohhh yeahhh baby!


Thank you for switching drivers.


----------



## Calcii

Hi! How about add in to table: columns of voltages and temps?


----------



## btupsx

Anyone still running 7950's? Curious what more recent PPD output is trending towards, as the specs in the database are two years old.


----------



## dman811

I'd hazard a guess at 100-115K.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calcii*
> 
> Hi! How about add in to table: columns of voltages and temps?


Are you the same person that folded for TSC! Russia? I remember that team from the the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## hertz9753

@superericla has a 7950 running in the TC.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Anyone still running 7950's? Curious what more recent PPD output is trending towards, as the specs in the database are two years old.


I'm still running on a 7950, as mentioned. I'm currently only running it at about 1125MHz on the core and fah estimates me at around 140k PPD. Feel free to check the team stats for more of an average.


----------



## btupsx

Thanks for the quick replies everyone! Really?! 140k? That's not shabby at all; very difficult to beat that PPD/$ in the used GPU market. What driver version are you running, and are you/can you undervolt with stability?


----------



## dman811

Don't bother checking the Team Stat's page, it's borked beyond repair at this point I would only partially hesitate to say. If you want the most accurate results, check @msgclb's posts in the General Team Discussion thread.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies everyone! Really?! 140k? That's not shabby at all; very difficult to beat that PPD/$ in the used GPU market. What driver version are you running, and are you/can you undervolt with stability?


I'm running the 14.11.2 beta, since I've had issues overclocking with the 14.2 driver. I can undervolt with stability under water with no issues, even while overclocked a bit. I typically run the card at around 1200-1300MHz, so no undervolting at that range.

Edit: I've submitted an updated entry. Apparently I was incorrect saying 1125MHz, and was only running 1100MHz.


----------



## Calcii

*hertz9753*
Yes i'm, TSC! Russia is my team


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I'm running the 14.11.2 beta, since I've had issues overclocking with the 14.2 driver. I can undervolt with stability under water with no issues, even while overclocked a bit. I typically run the card at around 1200-1300MHz, so no undervolting at that range.
> 
> Edit: I've submitted an updated entry. Apparently I was incorrect saying 1125MHz, and was only running 1100MHz.


Ah, you're under water. That makes things things much more efficient. Still, 1100MHz and pulling ~140k is impressive. What brand card, MSI?


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Ah, you're under water. That makes things things much more efficient. Still, 1100MHz and pulling ~140k is impressive. What brand card, MSI?


Sorry for the late reply. Yes, it's an MSI.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Yes, it's an MSI.


For some reason, I thought you were above 1200Mhz on your 7950?


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> For some reason, I thought you were above 1200Mhz on your 7950?


Yes, normally I fold at around 1250MHz. I toned down the overclock after some issues on the amd omega drivers and just haven't upped the clock back to where it was yet.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Yes, normally I fold at around 1250MHz. I toned down the overclock after some issues on the amd omega drivers and just haven't upped the clock back to where it was yet.


Yup, I remember you putting out better PPD than 7970's


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Yes, it's an MSI.


No worries, appreciate the info. The MSI cards were the best of the best, especially the Goldens.


----------



## superericla

Got the 7950 back up to 1200MHz and I'm now getting ~160k PPD. I believe the card was an MSI TFIII with a 7970 PCB. It has the (arguably) better Hynix memory chips.


----------



## btupsx

Yeah, those 7970 PCB's ("Golden Edition") are awesome. By chance, is the card pulling 160k with a 9201? I've noticed my 7850's have netted a 10k gain in average ppd the past couple of days. I've changed nothing on my end; only difference is they get a constant stream of 9201's.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Yeah, those 7970 PCB's ("Golden Edition") are awesome. By chance, is the card pulling 160k with a 9201? I've noticed my 7850's have netted a 10k gain in average ppd the past couple of days. I've changed nothing on my end; only difference is they get a constant stream of 9201's.


Yes, it's on a 9201. Same unit I was getting 140k PPD on with the card at 1100MHz.


----------



## lanofsong

Whoa!!!
Holding steady at 533Kppd on a GTX 980 - p9117 unit. These core 18's vary wildly.

Screenshotfrom2015-03-08155111.png 189k .png file


TPF 1:14
Temp are 3C warmer.

If it completes , i will submit


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Whoa!!!
> Holding steady at 533Kppd on a GTX 980 - p9117 unit. These core 18's vary wildly.
> 
> Screenshotfrom2015-03-08155111.png 189k .png file


I'm hurt...


----------



## lanofsong

I would not worry, most of the time, instead of seeing 450+K (9201's) on this GPU i see 420-430K (9117 and 10477) - this is the first time i have seen one produce more.


----------



## dman811

So PG lied about 0x18 not being ported to Linux.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I can deal with you being down at eye level, much easier to reach.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> So PG lied about 0x18 not being ported to Linux.


So far - only Beta Flag - and until this one, the PPD is worse. Anyway there are no guarantees that they will complete and if they do, that i will get any points


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I can deal with you being down at eye level, much easier to reach.


This is not on my TC card. Try the Beta flag on a couple of your 980's to see what you get







, *not your TC card*. Bear in mind, there is a chance that you will not receive any points even though your log will show that you earned them - This is how the Beta units roll - a little to risky for TC folding


----------



## dman811

I remember when pretty much every person in a GPU position for TC was using beta, then one day no one got points and freaked out.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I may try that, but for now I'm still working on trying to get the other 980s to fold... I think I've lost one or got a bad one as it's giving me all kinds of locking errors.


----------



## hertz9753

We didn't get bonus points only base points when some of us quit using the beta flag. I still don't have a flag on my TC GTX 780.


----------



## lanofsong

well i got 45808 points from that unit








However the last unit was for 403K PPD - that is a huge swing


----------



## hertz9753

Thinking about the beta flag again.


----------



## Calcii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Whoa!!!
> Holding steady at 533Kppd on a GTX 980 - p9117 unit. These core 18's vary wildly.
> TPF 1:14
> Temp are 3C warmer.
> If it completes , i will submit


Grats! It awesome record for 980 in folding, i was not able to get better than 480k, and now returned to windows, for 2 days i hated linux it for only geeks, and i began to understand why his names "guys with red eyes"









What freq core U set? Voltage?
Who updated table in that topic? Table outdated


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calcii*
> 
> Grats! It awesome record for 980 in folding, i was not able to get better than 480k, and now returned to windows, for 2 days i hated linux it for only geeks, and i began to understand why his names "guys with red eyes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What freq core U set? Voltage?
> Who updated table in that topic? Table outdated


Core was either 1544 or 1546Mhz, I forget exactly. Standard voltage.
I just got very lucky with a good unit - all others that I received have been below 450K, one as low as 400K.

As for Ubuntu, I only use it for folding and have not really done anything else with it, so I have nothing negative to say about it.

A user by the name of theblademaster01 is in charge of updating the table and will probably update it when he has time


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calcii*
> 
> Grats! It awesome record for 980 in folding, i was not able to get better than 480k, and now returned to windows, for 2 days i hated linux it for only geeks, and i began to understand why his names "guys with red eyes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What freq core U set? Voltage?
> Who updated table in that topic? Table outdated


Linux is far more stable and way more reliable than Windows, they've even made it more user friendly with the exception of some code - but that's if you're doing something extreme. Even with that being said, you type anything into Google and it'll come up with someone's code for you to copy and paste into the terminal. Very great software if you're running a dinosaur... just my 2 pence.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

400K on a x18-10472 with a GTX 980, looks like some of the x18s are starting to move to Linux...


----------



## Maintenance Bot

We are doomed then.


----------



## btupsx

Not seeing any so far on my rigs, but then again they are -beta free. Hopefully the Nix gravy train isn't over just yet.


----------



## RedM00N

If this is still considered active, would Titan X numbers count?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> If this is still considered active, would Titan X numbers count?


Yup, it is active. Just fill out the form on the first page and Thebladedmaster01 will update it when he gets a chance. Looks like I will lose top spot based on the numbers you have posted so far


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Yup, it is active. Just fill out the form on the first page and Thebladedmaster01 will update it when he gets a chance. Looks like I will lose top spot based on the numbers you have posted so far


Do I just pick a random time during the run to input into the database when it submits? The TPF is also changing by +-1 second for 9201's(its about an even 50/50 split). Should I do the lower or higher one?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Do I just pick a random time during the run to input into the database when it submits? The TPF is also changing by +-1 second for 9201's(its about an even 50/50 split). Should I do the lower or higher one?


Random time is ok, especially if you know that your GPU is stable.
If the TPF is 50/50 then it is your call what you wish to submit.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Random time is ok, especially if you know that your GPU is stable.
> If the TPF is 50/50 then it is your call what you wish to submit.


Mk. Submitted one for 9201. OC should be stable but I'll downclock by 13mhz on both just to be safe.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

So what are the numbers on that Titan X?


----------



## RedM00N

One just started a new unit so some fresh numbers.
9201 @ 1512mhz
TPF 1:02
PPD 660K

@1522-1525mhz, it was 676k with 1:01 and 1:02 TPF(roughly 50/50).

I'll add some 9411's when more come in.

Currently both are pulling a 1.275M PPD combined.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> One just started a new unit so some fresh numbers.
> 9201 @ 1512mhz
> TPF 1:02
> PPD 660K
> 
> @1522-1525mhz, it was 676k with 1:01 and 1:02 TPF(roughly 50/50).
> 
> I'll add some 9411's when more come in.
> 
> Currently both are pulling a 1.275M PPD combined.


Looks as though the 980s have been beat, but I would expect that from a Titan. Power Consumption? Price tag?

*Edit:* Nevermind, $1k/GPU on Newegg... I guess two 980s makes 800k so I'm not too beaten by the numbers, but that IS impressive for a single GPU to net 660K but then again, like I said, that is to be expected of a Titan.

@lanofsong seems you and @valvehead will have some competition if those eventually find their way into GPU-E.


----------



## RedM00N

$2145 USD. $121 of that was Nvidia tax


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> $2145 USD. $121 of that was Nvidia tax


Ouch... what's the power consumption on them? I would assume they would have a lower draw than their predecessors on the Keplar chip. (Sorry for the questions, just curious).

*Edit:* Well I looked but I don't believe these numbers based on folding but here the Titan X uses less power at idle, but a bit higher, not a whole lot, power consumption than that of a 980. All in all it's not a bad bet, just that price though... military pay can't handle that.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Looks as though the 980s have been beat, but I would expect that from a Titan. Power Consumption? Price tag?
> 
> *Edit:* Nevermind, $1k/GPU on Newegg... I guess two 980s makes 800k so I'm not too beaten by the numbers, but that IS impressive for a single GPU to net 660K but then again, like I said, that is to be expected of a Titan.
> 
> @lanofsong seems you and @valvehead will have some competition if those eventually find their way into GPU-E.


Oh, the 980's would be beat easily, it would not even be close, no biggie though - Such is the nature of competition


----------



## RedM00N

If I had to take a guess, maybe between 750 to 850 total watts from the wall. Only way I can measure power draw is in windows via a program, which I'm told not to go by.
Might pick up a watt meter this weekend.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

That's not bad, but then again 850W at the wall is what my system pulls right now with 4 980s (1.7M PPD).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like I need to sell the 970 and OutSourced and snag a Titan X


----------



## dman811

What happened to the 270X? And would Christine get R.C70?


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's in out sourced and yes Christine gets the r.c70. I'll end up re painting it soon too


----------



## msgclb

I've added my latest numbers for my GTX 770 to the database.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Just got my X up and running but seeing a strange PPD.

Getting a Project 8018 Unit that's estimating about 2.25 hours to finish, 5.5K points so ~55K PPD. Far below the charted others' 550+K PPD.

Do I have the GPU working on a CPU unit or do I just have to get a project that's more apt for the GPU? GPU is cranking though just fine at stock. About 1 min 30s TPF so at least that matches with others with a Titan X.

Version is 7.4.4
FAHCore 0x15
R C G is 141, 0, 347


----------



## dman811

You've just been unlucky enough to receive the bottom of the barrel, worst GPU unit you could get. 8018s are a nightmare for anyone, but especially people using the 900 series. You should see much higher output in the 450-500K range if you get a Core 17 unit. I say 450-500K because you are folding in Windows. With Linux, that 550K+ is possible.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You've just been unlucky enough to receive the bottom of the barrel, worst GPU unit you could get. 8018s are a nightmare for anyone, but especially people using the 900 series. You should see much higher output in the 450-500K range if you get a Core 17 unit. I say 450-500K because you are folding in Windows. With Linux, that 550K+ is possible.


Awesome! Good to know it's not just something horrifically screwed up on my end. My old chart tests were around mid 30sK PPD with I believe, an identical unit. I haven't folded too much as of late so I suppose it's no surprise they've giving me the basic stuff first. If I folded 24/7, I'm sure it'd be different. I'll be sure to note that on my graphics, thanks.


----------



## dman811

No unit is 100% identical, the RCG always determines the tiniest of differences.


----------



## George C

Sorry if this has been asked already, but with cost not being a factor, what is the best option for folding ppd? Im wanting the most powerful cards I can get per PCIE slot, ie as much power on 1 mobo as possible.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked already, but with cost not being a factor, what is the best option for folding ppd? Im wanting the most powerful cards I can get per PCIE slot, ie as much power on 1 mobo as possible.


Titan x or 980 ti when that releases. And fold through Linux.


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Titan x or 980 ti when that releases. And fold through Linux.


Do they out perform a double gpu card such as titan z or r9 295x2?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> Do they out perform a double gpu card such as titan z or r9 295x2?


Multi gpu scaling not so great. http://www.anandtech.com/show/7930/the-amd-radeon-r9-295x2-review/16 About half way down the page.


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Multi gpu scaling not so great. http://www.anandtech.com/show/7930/the-amd-radeon-r9-295x2-review/16 About half way down the page.


Oh wow, I'm genuinely surprised by that. Whats the reasoning. I assumed [email protected] treated each GPU as a single gpu. Didn't think it would scale like that?

EDIT: How do professional level cards match up? NVIDIA Quadro cars are basically titan x's with better double point precision? And AMD FirePro??


----------



## Edibrac

[email protected] does treat multi-GPU cards as two individual folding slots as if they were their own card. Benchmarks can't reflect this but what they do show is that one GPU on a multi-GPU card performs worse than the same GPU on a single card. This is due to lower default clocks/power limitations on multi-GPU cards. You can basically double the performance of one card to get the performance of a multi-GPU card.

Quadro, Tesla, and Firepro do perform worse than the Geforce/Radeon cards that use the same GPU. These cards have much lower clocks and (don't quote me on this) use ECC memory which is slower for [email protected] More importantly [email protected] uses single precision so they don't gain anything by having double precision capabilities there either. This is why the Titan and Titan Black performed similar to the 780 and 780 Ti.

So the best PPD card right now is the Titan X at 650k PPD in Linux. But since the 980 Ti (or whatever) is due this year, it will do the same PPD and cost less and more than likely support higher overclocks with custom PCBs. That's the one to wait for.


----------



## George C

huh.. fair enough. Ill wait till I see costs and ppd for the next wave of gpu's (Amd/Nvidia) before making a decision









Thanks guys


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Uploaded the P9430 WU, Core 18 in Ubuntu and produces 458K PPD... not bad for a core 18. Although it runs a bit long though, currently taking 6 hours to complete on a GTX 980 @ 1545Mhz.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Uploaded a P9104 @ 458K - TPF 1:22 and P121 @ 466K - TPF 1:21.

All have been run on a GTX 980.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks for the submissions guys. I'm still alive!



Also, all hail the new TPF king, RedM00N









He broke the 600, 650, 700, 750, 800 and 850k limit. Up to 1 mil







?


----------



## lanofsong

All hail @RedM00N


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Maybe them 980 Ti GPUs will keep up with the Titan X. Great job @RedM00N


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah, I'm rather curious as to how the 980Ti's will perform, as I'm seriously contemplating a pair of them for my gaming rig...


----------



## RedM00N

The one thing the 980ti has that the TX's never will are non reference, high binned cards. It may be a bit slower clock for clock, but they may also overclock higher


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And the Kingpins are absolutely drop dead sexy this time. Here's hoping they aren't silly and price the darn things $250 ~MORE~ than the other non-reference cards this time.


----------



## Duality92

I kind misformated my video card, the rest is fine though. #1, 970?









This 970 is killing these core 18's


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, I'm rather curious as to how the 980Ti's will perform, as I'm seriously contemplating a pair of them for my gaming rig...


Oh trust me I've already budgeted for something stupid... my goal is to possibly attempt to get at a minimum 8 of these to pair with my other 8 980s. I'm hoping to set a new record for PPD output unless someone beats me to it...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> The one thing the 980ti has that the TX's never will are non reference, high binned cards. It may be a bit slower clock for clock, but they may also overclock higher


Can't wait to clock these to high heaven, although even then I still want them on water but have to wait till those blocks come out.


----------



## RedM00N

Pairing alongside the 980's? there goes my chance for a whole two years to surpass you







That is, unless Pascal folds like mad.

I wonder who will get to 10M PPD first, you or me









(Or maybe an unknown entity







)


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Oh trust me I've already budgeted for something stupid... my goal is to possibly attempt to get at a minimum 8 of these to pair with my other 8 980s. I'm hoping to set a new record for PPD output unless someone beats me to it...
> Can't wait to clock these to high heaven, although even then I still want them on water but have to wait till those blocks come out.


Nice.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Pairing alongside the 980's? there goes my chance for a whole two years to surpass you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is, unless Pascal folds like mad.
> 
> I wonder who will get to 10M PPD first, you or me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Or maybe an unknown entity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yup, didn't want to part from my babies... they got me to where I am now - won't just leave them behind. As for who will hit 10M PPD first... game on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Nice.


I hope it goes that way, it's not going to be cheap but in the spirit, and apparent dedication, of finding a cure for those currently incurable diseases... let the folding begin!


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Core 18 on a 970 submission.


----------



## Duality92

I've put 3 new core 18 projects. This 9119 is yielding me 377k with a GTX 970. Each new core 18 I get, I get more and more PPD. Can I get 400k with my 970??


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I've put 3 new core 18 projects. This 9119 is yielding me 377k with a GTX 970. Each new core 18 I get, I get more and more PPD. Can I get 400k with my 970??


Yes, im sure it is possible. That one I just got was a 9104.

I did not know the core 18 even existed until now, I have not checked my log in many weeks. Must be a new unit?


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I've put 3 new core 18 projects. This 9119 is yielding me 377k with a GTX 970. Each new core 18 I get, I get more and more PPD. Can I get 400k with my 970??


Possibly but you can also get the complete opposite. I've recorded on my 980 clocked at 1530Mhz 380K on a 9119; it's the luck of the draw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Yes, im sure it is possible. That one I just got was a 9104.
> 
> I did not know the core 18 even existed until now, I have not checked my log in many weeks. Must be a knew unit?


The 9104, 9112, 9119, 9121, 9430 are all Core 18 and are new as of May 31st (when I started to see them). There are others but I don't have them all in my head at the moment...


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Ok good to know.


----------



## Duality92

Just hit 1:20 TPF on a 9135 unit. Total of around 446k ppd.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Woke up to a nice surprise this morning.... P9119 at 487,861.7 PPD and a TPF of 00:01:19. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Woke up to a nice surprise this morning.... P9119 at 487,861.7 PPD and a TPF of 00:01:19. Absolutely delicious.


Must. Push. Clocks. Higher....

I'm at 1625 or 1630 right now lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Must. Push. Clocks. Higher....
> 
> I'm at 1625 or 1630 right now lol


I'm at.... *checks GPU-Z* 1506MHz core... But peaking at 61C, so I'll leave it where it is even if weather is supposed to be relatively "cool" this week (16-20C during the day, so they say)


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm at.... *checks GPU-Z* 1506MHz core... But peaking at 61C, so I'll leave it where it is even if weather is supposed to be relatively "cool" this week (16-20C during the day, so they say)


I'm still staying at a cool 53-56C under a universal GPU block though. That rooms ambient is 26-28C. QQ


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'm still staying at a cool 53-56C under a universal GPU block though. That rooms ambient is 26-28C. QQ


I'm on the stock MSI TwinFrozer5 cooler (or whatever they called it), but I'm also running a no-boost tweaked bios. Ambients are probably the same-ish, but I did leave the nearby window opened a few inches to keep the cold air flowing in ^_^;;; I might bump it up somewhat when the current WU is finished, who knows ~_^


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm on the stock MSI TwinFrozer5 cooler (or whatever they called it), but I'm also running a no-boost tweaked bios. Ambients are probably the same-ish, but I did leave the nearby window opened a few inches to keep the cold air flowing in ^_^;;; I might bump it up somewhat when the current WU is finished, who knows ~_^


It's the same card as I have. With a modded BIOS (max volts, max power limit, no boost) I was at 1590 core 100% stable @ 57-61C. 71.6% ASIC.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Submitted three new WU's and whatnot that were crunched on my GTX 980....

P9114 (R7, C6, G141) - 460,496 PPD
P9137 (R17, C0, G71) - 461,206 PPD
P9138 (R37, C0, G55) - 511,624 PPD

Not bad at all for Windows.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Woke up to a nice surprise this morning.... P9119 at 487,861.7 PPD and a TPF of 00:01:19. Absolutely delicious.


That is, how do you say..... redonkulous.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> That is, how do you say..... redonkulous.


Check my previous post - 511.6k in Windows 7!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Check my previous post - 511.6k in Windows 7!


For a GTX 980?? I hit 446k with my 970! Push those clocks!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> For a GTX 980?? I hit 446k with my 970! Push those clocks!


No ac. And no readily available air circulation in our place... Plus air cooled gpu means 1556 is my "safe" core clock for now.


----------



## Calcii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Plus air cooled gpu means 1556 is my "safe" core clock for now.


1556 a very good result for air, on my own MSI GTX 980 did downclock on 1319 Mhz for summer, temp in the room 22-23 celsius, temp vga = 75 cels


----------



## $ilent

sup @TheBlademaster01

Submitted a couple new entries, 9114 & 9126, got some nice ppd on my 970s. Hopefully ill get my linux system running again and give em some more ppd!


----------



## Duality92

498k with mah gtx 970.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

That has to be the highest 970 ppd to date. Awesome.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

That is quite high, nice job.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calcii*
> 
> 1556 a very good result for air, on my own MSI GTX 980 did downclock on 1319 Mhz for summer, temp in the room 22-23 celsius, temp vga = 75 cels


Custom bios with no boost, unlocked tdp and voltage and a few other tweaks. Also, no side panel, and the gpu fans at 100%. Room temp is usually 25-27℃ at the lowest, but gpu is usually 66℃ at worst.

Msi gaming 4g is what I have.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 498k with mah gtx 970.


How do you manage that in windows dude? My 970 is capable of 1600+ so I'm eager to understand


----------



## hertz9753

I only fold with W7. The new C18 WU's are getting better.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> How do you manage that in windows dude? My 970 is capable of 1600+ so I'm eager to understand


It's only that one WU. Check my recent entries into the database.


----------



## $ilent

ah ok, I will check my completed units! So im guessing these new core 18s vary wildly in the ppd?

Any ideas on how to get HFM to show info on core 18s? I tried changing the stanford URl to include C in the summary section which downloaded a load of new units but its still not showing info on my 91xx units?


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> ah ok, I will check my completed units! So im guessing these new core 18s vary wildly in the ppd?
> 
> Any ideas on how to get HFM to show info on core 18s? I tried changing the stanford URl to include C in the summary section which downloaded a load of new units but its still not showing info on my 91xx units?


Yes, Core 18 (as well as 21) are all over the place as far as PPD is concerned. Even different runs of the same unit can vary considerably.

The URL needs to include "new" like this:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/new/psummaryC.html

The old URL is probably not being updated anymore. You also need to be using the latest HFM (v0.9.3).


----------



## $ilent

Excellent, that fixed it. Thanks valve

edit: Toasty...


----------



## Calcii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Custom bios with no boost, unlocked tdp and voltage and a few other tweaks.


Can U take me Ur BIOS? What voltage U set? MSI GAMING 4G i have too


----------



## WhiteWulfe

521,107 PPD on a P9141 (R37, C0, G61). Not bad at all for Windows 7 folding at 1556/6008.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calcii*
> 
> Can U take me Ur BIOS? What voltage U set? MSI GAMING 4G i have too


Unfortunately, due to there being several revisions out there it isn't recommended to take a customized bios for one card and flash it onto another, even if they're the same model number (or even SKU) because PCB revisions might very well also have different parts contained within them. Aka, I'd rather not provide someone a bios that was customized for my card and then wind up hearing about someone else using my BIOS and then bricking their card. It is typically recommended to modify the BIOS yourself, or ask someone in an appropriate thread to have your own bios modified to be unlocked slightly further.

As for voltage, I'm running at +100 in Afterburner, which I believe is the max one can push into these cards without hard modding. I'm also keeping it set at 140% power target, which seems to help immensely.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I'm waiting for someone to post up the 390X numbers; I'm curious as the specs on it resemble that of the 980 Ti but at a $200 price reduction.

Edit: Either way I'm still NV based...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to post up the 390X numbers; I'm curious as the specs on it resemble that of the 980 Ti but at a $200 price reduction.
> 
> Edit: Either way I'm still NV based...


Doesnt seem likely given that its just a rebranded 290X with 50mhz core clock increase.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Doesnt seem likely given that its just a rebranded 290X with 50mhz core clock increase.


Touché, I guess I never really looked closely at the 290X specs, they also only have 2816 stream processors but a slightly lower clock speed. Hmm, seems AMD is slacking a bit...


----------



## $ilent

I'm quite liking these p9xxx work units in windows, best I've had yet is 387,000ppd on one on my 970 at 1515mhz core.

Is there a ppd boost when using Ubuntu or is windows the preferred method now?


----------



## dman811

Still Linux.


----------



## Duality92

Right now it seems to be almost the same for core 18s but you always risk getting core 15s until they're officially EOL.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Touché, I guess I never really looked closely at the 290X specs, they also only have 2816 stream processors but a slightly lower clock speed. Hmm, seems AMD is slacking a bit...


I wonder how Fury will do but I still think 980ti will probably have more points.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I wonder how Fury will do but I still think 980ti will probably have more points.


I'd have to agree with that as well. But I guess it's a matter of obtaining one and then putting it through a fold.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Couple submissions Titan X.



TPF 61 secs



TPF 8.40 secs


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Couple submissions Titan X.
> 
> 
> 
> TPF 61 secs
> 
> 
> 
> TPF 8.40 secs


Are you under water on that Titan X? I'm just curious.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Are you under water on that Titan X? I'm just curious.


On air. About 60c.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> On air. About 60c.


Not bad, clocks and PPD look great by the way.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Thanks.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Thanks.


I'm thinking with that PPD you're likely to easily get higher up in the top 20; unless that's the only one folding then you're right where you should be.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I'm thinking with that PPD you're likely to easily get higher up in the top 20; unless that's the only one folding then you're right where you should be.


Once I get these home improvment projects done I will be folding alot more, maybe half of what you put out per day.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Once I get these home improvment projects done I will be folding alot more, maybe half of what you put out per day.


That'd be awesome, the more we get in the top 20 the better we can meet those goals on FaT days.


----------



## $ilent

@Duality92

How does half a million ppd on gtx 970 grab you?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> @Duality92
> 
> How does half a million ppd on gtx 970 grab you?


I did 1:18 too, but I was at 498k QQ. Must. Get. Moar. I stopped for a bit though, the house is getting ridiculously warm without any AC


----------



## $ilent

Yeah I bought a nifty lamptron fc5v2 off eBay second hand to control my fans for 24/7 folding. Gpu temps at 50c max so it's not too bad. I was running cpu folding but for the 15,000ppd increase the temp increase in my room wasn't worth it.


----------



## joeh4384

Any Fury X submissions yet?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm loving these P9135's...... 567,252 PPD anyone? ^_^

EDIT: I'll take back that fastest card in Windows title







...Also, nice, only 15k PPD or so off of @lanofsong's Ubuntu PPD ^_^


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm loving these P9135's...... 567,252 PPD anyone? ^_^
> 
> EDIT: I'll take back that fastest card in Windows title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Also, nice, only 15k PPD or so off of @lanofsong's Ubuntu PPD ^_^


Nice PPD - Are you still in Windows? if so, even more impressive. What is your core speed?

Your average is only ~37K PPD lower than my TC 980 - more and more 980's are closing in


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Nice PPD - Are you still in Windows? if so, even more impressive. What is your core speed?
> 
> Your average is only ~37K PPD lower than my TC 980 - more and more 980's are closing in


Yup, Windows 7 daily driver, with core set to 1556MHz. My average ppd is probably going to drop tomorrow though, since it's Canada day and I've spent the past week benching rather hard... Time for a bunch of games! .... ...Or I could actually put the 780 Classified into my rig first, then game on the 980 while the 780 crunches... I dunno


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yup, Windows 7 daily driver, with core set to 1556MHz. My average ppd is probably going to drop tomorrow though, since it's Canada day and I've spent the past week benching rather hard... Time for a bunch of games! .... ...Or I could actually put the 780 Classified into my rig first, then game on the 980 while the 780 crunches... I dunno


I would go TC first - the team really could use you classy.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I would go TC first - the team really could use you classy.


My only worry is just how much heat a [email protected] plus a GK110 at 1200+ will put into the place... But the bump up to 600k+ PPD sure would be lovely. And yeah, with it being the 1st of the month, chances are it could give BBB a nice kickstart.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Any Fury X submissions yet?


Initial results in the benchmark don't look that hot


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Initial results in the benchmark don't look that hot


Yeah, expected slightly better results. Gotta believe that driver refinements will improve output in real world. I've seen reports in the ~450k PPD range, so looks to be right in line with a heavily overclocked GTX 980. IMO the Fury X is easily capable of 500k+ with OC and driver improvements.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Yeah, expected slightly better results. Gotta believe that driver refinements will improve output in real world. I've seen reports in the ~450k PPD range, so looks to be right in line with a heavily overclocked GTX 980. IMO the Fury X is easily capable of 500k+ with OC and driver improvements.


I wouldn't say "heavily" clocked but moderately since the new work units are a bit more forgiving and are putting up more points than the previous x17 units.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I wouldn't say "heavily" clocked but moderately since the new work units are a bit more forgiving and are putting up more points than the previous x17 units.


Excellent point; x18 makes 500k look almost pedestrian lately.


----------



## Duality92

Dont forget that AMD isn't getting x18's atm (I think anyways).

I mean my GTX 970 hit 498k and @$ilent hit above 500k. I hit above 400k for a unit of two every day.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Dont forget that AMD isn't getting x18's atm (I think anyways).
> 
> I mean my GTX 970 hit 498k and @$ilent hit above 500k. I hit above 400k for a unit of two every day.


This is also on single, or dual GPU systems. I run a minimum of 3 in one system and 4 in the other two - my clocks can only go so high before the board or something else prevents it from going any higher. Although a 980 has been shown to reach 600K on a work unit as well, this I've seen my 980 do a few times but not too many and definitely not enough to actually count it for anything. Now if I can keep that as an average then that's a different story.


----------



## lanofsong

I am not seeing an increase with these x18 WU's. While there maybe be a few units that give 500+K PPD, there are plenty that barely give 400K PPD (on my 980). As an overall average, my PPD is about the same or a less than when folding x17 units.
Looking at the 970's in TC - 300-330K PPD is the average for the month.
As for my 980, 460-470K PPD is the average for the month.

anyway - just my:2cents:


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I am not seeing an increase with these x18 WU's. While there maybe be a few units that give 500+K PPD, there are plenty that barely give 400K PPD (on my 980). As an overall average, my PPD is about the same or a less than when folding x17 units.
> Looking at the 970's in TC - 300-330K PPD is the average for the month.
> As for my 980, 460-470K PPD is the average for the month.
> 
> anyway - just my:2cents:


I only saw an increase due to folding on 6, my PPD would never stay above 2.5 and now it's cruising a 2.7-2.8M. Is it worth mentioning? No not really but that extra 300K is enough to make me happy, especially since I haven't changed my clocks from when I was folding on the x17 units.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I am not seeing an increase with these x18 WU's. While there maybe be a few units that give 500+K PPD, there are plenty that barely give 400K PPD (on my 980). As an overall average, my PPD is about the same or a less than when folding x17 units.
> Looking at the 970's in TC - 300-330K PPD is the average for the month.
> As for my 980, 460-470K PPD is the average for the month.
> 
> anyway - just my:2cents:


I've had the same experience in the transition from x17 to x18, however only running 750Ti's, not the bigger Maxwells; the drop is much more devastating.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Dont forget that AMD isn't getting x18's atm (I think anyways).
> 
> I mean my GTX 970 hit 498k and @$ilent hit above 500k. I hit above 400k for a unit of two every day.


Yep, Ive had just one break the 500K mark. Im averaging ~330K on each GTX 970 doing x18 in windows. So its roughly same PPD I was getting in linux, but its much easier having folding run on windows for me.

My top 10 x18 units on my gtx 970s at 1515mhz:



You gotta love the GTX 970. Regardless of the hate its got because of the 3.5GB ram issue, its fair to say in sli it obliterates any single GPU setup out there. It comes incredibly close to beating the 295X2. For £600 its a complete bargain. And thats without factoring in the monster overclock your likely to get from these cards, heck one of my cards stock boosts to almost 1400mhz.


----------



## Duality92

What program is this and how do I get my hands on it?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> What program is this and how do I get my hands on it?


https://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> https://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/


is it normal that it detects core 18 units as Unknown?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> is it normal that it detects core 18 units as Unknown?


I honestly don't know. I had it setup at one point, but I always check in on my rig with TeamViewer so I stopped using it.


----------



## dman811

No, you have to change some settings.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> is it normal that it detects core 18 units as Unknown?


Core 18 units should show as ZETA_DEV. Likewise Core 21 would show as UNKOWN_ENUM, and Core 17 would be ZETA.

If HFM is missing info about the units being folded (Core, PPD, deadline, etc.), then its list of projects is not up to date. I was going post info about how to do that, but apparently Stanford's project summary list is missing. Even the old one (out of date) is missing. I don't know if this is intentional or if the server is just down. This being a holiday weekend, we most likely won't know what the situation is until Monday.

The JSON format list is still up, but HFM doesn't support it yet. harlam357 (HFM developer) has stated that it will in the future.

In the mean time, I'm attaching my ProjectInfo.tab file if you or anyone wants it. Unzip it and replace your current copy in %AppData%\HFM. My copy is reasonably up to date (2015-06-30), so it should contain nearly all current work units.

ProjectInfo.zip 16k .zip file


----------



## dman811

Chances are that Stanford is down and won't be back up until Monday. No one's points are updating.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

So I finally got to see two similar work units, different RGC, on two different GPUs at the same time. My 980 running at 1560 Mhz is putting up 536K, my 980 Ti at 1435 Mhz is producing 544K... definitely not a bad jump for an extra $250. Can't wait to get these guys on water... blocks are already here just waiting for the other cards to arrive and be tested before making the change; 5.1M here I come.


----------



## $ilent

Nice job darkness! Wish Stanford was up though lol


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Nice job darkness! Wish Stanford was up though lol


We're just going to get a boatload of points soon lol


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Nice job darkness! Wish Stanford was up though lol


Thank you! My electric bill is a bit unhappy but E-On can deal with it as they're getting money out of me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> We're just going to get a boatload of points soon lol


It gives everyone that chance to have at least one million PPD for a few hours until it stabilizes, I think it's their ploy to keep people folding and give them a sense of "you can make 1M+ PPD." Of course that is in a good way.









Although as for others... well it makes us look like we have stupidly large electric bills.

Edit: On another note... my other two and new PSU have arrived; it's game time, time to turn up the heat... literally.


----------



## $ilent

Darkness what will you be doing with all these gpus once you come to sell them and move abroad? *hint hint*


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I'm going to hold on to them until they die on me, they've done me good thus far and I hope that they will do me good later on. Even IF I stop folding, which I won't, but if it were to happen I'd probably only sell a few and then run the rest in SLI or something I dunno. Do I have a lot of GPUs, yeah just a bit but then again my family games a lot so they'll be put to good use...

Sorry, but no GPUs will be sold good sir.









Edit: I do believe the servers are back up.


----------



## dman811

There is always the option to donate to a foldathon.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

That'd be one nice donation... either a 980 or a 980 Ti. Not that I'm not for it, but then you have to think I'm not exactly deep in money - it just looks like it.


----------



## Duality92

Does anyone have numbers for Fury X yet??


----------



## RedM00N

Thats what I'd like to do. Sell half my gpu's here when its time to upgrade, then give away the rest through foldathons.

But I'll be keeping the Titan's


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I'm not one to upgrade too often unless I really have to, honestly with this I'm content for the next half decade [or longer]. Even if the points are much lower in the future I can rest easy still knowing that I made my 1B in just over 1 1/2 years. Not to mention half the games I play are older and well SLI of a 980, let alone a Ti, is more than enough power. But... in the even I do sell or donate I'll most likely donate to a foldathon, or just at random so a folder who wants to make a difference but can't due to money situations.

Oh... and I forgot this. When Stanford decided to blow up your points...


----------



## LarsL

Nice work @Darkness Sakura now you just have 7 more to pass. Keep up the good work folding.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work @darkness sakura now you just have 7 more to pass. Keep up the good work folding.


Thank you, slowly but surely. I've got a new arsenal at my disposal that I'll be picking up at the post office today, hopefully that will give me the edge that I need to literally take off from everyone and pass them before I leave here; if only I had already sent off my RMA (still in my window) earlier I'd have another 980 but that one will have to sit this one out for a bit.


----------



## Duality92

I don't know how to feel. my R9 285 is hitting 00:01:38 on core 17, 9201 units for a ridiculous 333k ppd. Is this even possible???

knew that was bad lol, it's actually pulling 135k atm at stock.


----------



## derickwm

Fury X numbers:


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Fury X numbers:


FTFY









Thanks Derick









E:

Nvm, for some reason the image was broken for me at first but now I can see it in your post as well


----------



## derickwm

Thanks boo


----------



## $ilent

@derickwm

Nice numbers on the fury x, can they pick up units other than P9201? Id be interested to see what they do with the likes of a decent P127/8 unit.

Also just noticed, that nice P9127 unit I picked up that netted me 500K+ ppd had the best yield number on the entire spreadsheet of 10.0!


----------



## dman811

Last I checked AMD cards do not fold Core 18 units.


----------



## crashnburn_819

Any word on 980 Ti?


----------



## hertz9753

I know that @Darkness Sakura has some 980 Ti's.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashnburn_819*
> 
> Any word on 980 Ti?


On air and at clocks ranging from 1430 to 1460 I managed to average just below 600K on those and know that they can do better when the temps are more forgiving. I have them on water but having a bit of an issue with my machines so I can't confirm what the 1500+ range would look like. Either way with two 980 Ti's in one machine I managed to get a continuous average of about 1.07M PPD and would drop on low days/times to about 900K but that would often be rare.

My 980s are all water cooled and clocked at a range of 1510 to 1560 and they make roughly 1.7M (my quad setup at least) so I'd figure 4 Ti's would make roughly 2.4M or more.


----------



## crashnburn_819

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> On air and at clocks ranging from 1430 to 1460 I managed to average just below 600K on those and know that they can do better when the temps are more forgiving. I have them on water but having a bit of an issue with my machines so I can't confirm what the 1500+ range would look like. Either way with two 980 Ti's in one machine I managed to get a continuous average of about 1.07M PPD and would drop on low days/times to about 900K but that would often be rare.
> 
> My 980s are all water cooled and clocked at a range of 1510 to 1560 and they make roughly 1.7M (my quad setup at least) so I'd figure 4 Ti's would make roughly 2.4M or more.


Thanks for the info!









I'm comparing it to the PPD/$ of the GTX970's. Considering that they get about half the PPD for half the price, I think the 980Ti is a better buy for multi-card folding. I've got 3 GTX 970's but can't run them all in the same PC using just air cooling. Guess I'll wait til 980 Ti's drop in price a bit and go SLI.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashnburn_819*
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm comparing it to the PPD/$ of the GTX970's. Considering that they get about half the PPD for half the price, I think the 980Ti is a better buy for multi-card folding. I've got 3 GTX 970's but can't run them all in the same PC using just air cooling. Guess I'll wait til 980 Ti's drop in price a bit and go SLI.


That's no problem, although the 980 Ti's may not drop unless the Pascal GPUs do something outstanding. But I guess if you were going PPD/$ the 980 Ti, again, isn't half bad for what it can do - keeps up with the Titan X no problem with a $300-400 discount.







Well once I get a mobo setup from @DarthBaggins and it works with my 980 Ti's I'll give you more information on what they can really produce when under water as they all currently modified for water cooling but haven't been able to be properly tested.


----------



## tictoc

I just submitted a P9411, and it has to be the worst WU for my 7970. TPF of 7:35 with PPD of 119k.


----------



## dman811

Yowza... That was one of the better ones on my GK104 cards when they were running 327.23 drivers.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Congrats @RedM00N for breaking the 1,000,000 PPD mark. In all of the databases I managed since 2012 this has been the highest PPD registered on a WU













Up until now @scubadiver59 held the record with 994.1k PPD on a P8104 (bigadv) using 4x E5-4650s.


----------



## dman811

Congrats RedM00N!


----------



## Calcii

RedM00N grats! Awesome record, 1 sour. U're very cool. At the beginning of the year a record 500k seemed barely attainable, but system Ubuntu works wonders and a little luck with the right job. Nvidia rules for folding, afraid to imagine how many will issue the following architecture Pascal, considering even just the increase of transistors in 2 times


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calcii*
> 
> RedM00N grats! Awesome record, 1 sour. U're very cool. At the beginning of the year a record 500k seemed barely attainable, but system Ubuntu works wonders and a little luck with the right job. Nvidia rules for folding, afraid to imagine how many will issue the following architecture Pascal, considering even just the increase of transistors in 2 times


Agreed









The advancements this year have been absolutely amazing. I noticed back in 2013 that Linux did make significant difference with my 780 Ti. With Maxwell and the newer units it just got ridiculous, as can be seen from the results you submitted to the database (thanks for that btw







).

What team are you folding for if I may ask?


----------



## Calcii

TheBlademaster01
TSC! Russia my team


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calcii*
> 
> TheBlademaster01
> TSC! Russia my team


Oh, nice









I haven't seen many TSC members on this forum before. Nice to see that people from multiple teams contribute to this database, thanks again. Your team has been doing great this year btw.


----------



## Bezna

I guess this is the thread where you post and compare your PPD's?









Was wondering who has the top PPDS in gtx 770's


----------



## dman811

I need to go through my HFM and submit some from my 770.


----------



## tictoc

I just submitted a few core_21 WUs (p9704 and p9712). The p9704 WUs, are the best producing WUs that I have seen on my 7970. They range from 212k to 220k PPD. No other submissions for the p9712, but it has roughly the same PPD as p9201 on my 7970.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I just submitted a few core_21 WUs (p9704 and p9712). The p9704 WUs, are the best producing WUs that I have seen on my 7970. They range from 212k to 220k PPD. No other submissions for the p9712, but it has roughly the same PPD as p9201 on my 7970.


Seeing the same. My best 7850 is hitting a shade over 120k PPD on the p9704s it is getting.


----------



## Bezna

Question. Can you overclock gpu core more while folding compared to benchmarking? I seemed to overstock much higher and fold without crashes compared to my folding overclock. Does that sound right or am I not getting the random crashes as often in folding?


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bezna*
> 
> Question. Can you overclock gpu core more while folding compared to benchmarking? I seemed to overstock much higher and fold without crashes compared to my folding overclock. Does that sound right or am I not getting the random crashes as often in folding?


I have found that benchmarks (Valley, etc.) are much more forgiving of instability than folding is. What may cause a momentary FPS drop in a benchmark could cause a complete work unit failure in [email protected]

The big warning while folding is "Bad state detected." It's not a complete failure, but the folding has to restart from the last known good state (a good reason to set the check point interval as short as possible). AFAIK three "bad state detected" leads to complete work unit failure (no points), so lower your clocks as soon as you see one of those warnings.


----------



## Bezna

Good to know. Will keep an eye out


----------



## Bezna

Seriously? 53? 53PPD? bahhhaha

Intel Centrino 2 Core Gateway labtop, old brick. I wanted to see what it folds lol

The CPU wont even load past 60% haha


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I just submitted a few core_21 WUs (p9704 and p9712). The p9704 WUs, are the best producing WUs that I have seen on my 7970. They range from 212k to 220k PPD. No other submissions for the p9712, but it has roughly the same PPD as p9201 on my 7970.


Your the guy I need to talk to. I'm a Tahiti core guy. I have 4 - 7990 (2x tahiti each) and 6 -7970 (single Tahiti each). Currently only running one rig and it has 3 7990 folding 24/7 @ about 1m PPD.

I have experienced pretty much what you describe the p97xx run much faster than the p10xxx. The p10xxx are core 17 and the 97xx are core 21. How can you influence which type project you get assigned?

Does working under Linux offer any advantages to core preference or inherent processing speed?

The reason I ask this is I think I have to move to Linux to get all 4 of my 7990 ( 8 gpu) running. Many have reported limits of 6 gpu that windows will recognize.

I am going to try to add my 4th 7990 to my main folding rig this weekend. I will experiment with Windows but I would like to understand my Linux options if I run into recognition issues under Windows.


----------



## dman811

That laptop might be semi accurate, but I normally tell people not to pay attention to the PPD before the first 5%.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I just submitted a few core_21 WUs (p9704 and p9712). The p9704 WUs, are the best producing WUs that I have seen on my 7970. They range from 212k to 220k PPD. No other submissions for the p9712, but it has roughly the same PPD as p9201 on my 7970.
> 
> 
> 
> Your the guy I need to talk to. I'm a Tahiti core guy. I have 4 - 7990 (2x tahiti each) and 6 -7970 (single Tahiti each). Currently only running one rig and it has 3 7990 folding 24/7 @ about 1m PPD.
> 
> I have experienced pretty much what you describe the p97xx run much faster than the p10xxx. The p10xxx are core 17 and the 97xx are core 21. How can you influence which type project you get assigned?
> 
> Does working under Linux offer any advantages to core preference or inherent processing speed?
> 
> The reason I ask this is I think I have to move to Linux to get all 4 of my 7990 ( 8 gpu) running. Many have reported limits of 6 gpu that windows will recognize.
> 
> I am going to try to add my 4th 7990 to my main folding rig this weekend. I will experiment with Windows but I would like to understand my Linux options if I run into recognition issues under Windows.
Click to expand...

There isn't a good way to influence which unit you get, and all units need to be folded so I just recommend folding all of them. Who knows, one of those that you don't like might cure a disease, and if you hadn't folded that specific unit with that specific PRCG, then it might not be cured. If you are folding for points, no offense, but it is being done wrong.

Linux offers an advantage to NVIDIA folders, it does not do the same for AMD folders, in fact for AMD folders, Windows is better.

With Linux your PPD will be somewhere around 8-12% lower with AMD cards. This has not been the case with everyone, but most people that have tried folding AMD in Linux have had issues with it. That's also partially because of AMD's bad driver support for Linux users. It's the opposite for NVIDIA, you'll see around 5-15% higher overall PPD.


----------



## Bezna

Just noticed to get in the top 1000 in our team on ocn you need at least 30.6 million Points.
Basically a year from now. If everyone stops folding lol I know points aren't everything - But they kinda are fun to see how you stack up against others on the team.

How long has Deeeebs been folding for,?


----------



## renotse

There are some pretty good sites to see where you are and predict how fast you will move up.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/search.php

Go here and type in your folding name. Then look at the menu on the left to see the different statistics and graphs. You can do this for any folder if you want to see how they are doing


----------



## Bezna

Nice graphs. Never noticed the future one.


----------



## dman811

Deeeebs folded from August 22nd, 2010 until May of 2015.


----------



## renotse

Question to the group..... When you are folding on multiple GPU rigs say 3 or 4 GPUs. Do you also fold with your CPU? Is there an advantage to not using it to fold and reserve its power for resource management, in order to get better production from GPUs?

The reason i ask is because some of the screen shots I've seen of extremely high performance multiple GPU rigs don't have the CPU as a folding slot. I can only think of 2 reasons.

1) the idle cpu enhances the performance of folding on the GPUs
2) the measly points the CPU produces in comparison to to the GPU is not worth the wear and tear on the CPU.

Which is it? or am i missing something?


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Deeeebs folded from August 22nd, 2010 until May of 2015.


why did he or she quit?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> Question to the group..... When you are folding on multiple GPU rigs say 3 or 4 GPUs. Do you also fold with your CPU? Is there an advantage to not using it to fold and reserve its power for resource management, in order to get better production from GPUs?
> 
> The reason i ask is because some of the screen shots I've seen of extremely high performance multiple GPU rigs don't have the CPU as a folding slot. I can only think of 2 reasons.
> 
> 1) the idle cpu enhances the performance of folding on the GPUs
> 2) the measly points the CPU produces in comparison to to the GPU is not worth the wear and tear on the CPU.
> 
> Which is it? or am i missing something?


Generally if you are folding on multiple GPUs it is best to leave the CPU free to process the GPU WUs.

On NVIDIA GPUs it is necessary to have one core available for each GPU, and on AMD, while it is not a requirement, having a core free for the GPU is still a good idea. You can see the CPU usage spike as each WU reaches a checkpoint.


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Generally if you are folding on multiple GPUs it is best to leave the CPU free to process the GPU WUs.
> 
> On NVIDIA GPUs it is necessary to have one core available for each GPU, and on AMD, while it is not a requirement, having a core free for the GPU is still a good idea. You can see the CPU usage spike as each WU reaches a checkpoint.


Ok, I have not studied the slot settings much, but can control how many cores my CPU dedicates to folding?

I have looked at my CPU usage under task manager while folding and all 12 Threads of 5930 are running at 50%

Since I have 6 GPUs is there a way to reserve 6 of the Threads for Management use or Should I just remove the CPU as a slot and sacrifice the 25k ppd I get. I assume that doing so would increase my GPU PPD by at least or more, correct?


----------



## tictoc

In the slot settings you just need to change SMP from the default -1 to 6, and that will reserve 6 threads for your GPUs.


----------



## dman811

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Deeeebs folded from August 22nd, 2010 until May of 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> why did he or she quit?
Click to expand...

I'm sure he had his reasons. I would assume it is mostly due to the fact that BigAdv ended in January this year, and that is how he got most of his points with his 4P and 2P systems.


----------



## Bezna

^ didn't know that. Was wondering what happened to bigadv. Also wondered about 4p users since could isn't as efficient as gpus now. Wonder if those users still fold with 4p machines.


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm sure he had his reasons. I would assume it is mostly due to the fact that BigAdv ended in January this year, and that is how he got most of his points with his 4P and 2P systems.


I was never exposed to the BigAdv issue so googled it and found this link that explains what was going on at the time.

https://folding.stanford.edu/home/revised-plans-for-bigadv-ba-experiment/


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That laptop might be semi accurate, but I normally tell people not to pay attention to the PPD before the first 5%.
> 
> There isn't a good way to influence which unit you get, and all units need to be folded so I just recommend folding all of them. Who knows, one of those that you don't like might cure a disease, and if you hadn't folded that specific unit with that specific PRCG, then it might not be cured. *If you are folding for points, no offense, but it is being done wrong.*
> 
> Linux offers an advantage to NVIDIA folders, it does not do the same for AMD folders, in fact for AMD folders, Windows is better.
> 
> With Linux your PPD will be somewhere around 8-12% lower with AMD cards. This has not been the case with everyone, but most people that have tried folding AMD in Linux have had issues with it. That's also partially because of AMD's bad driver support for Linux users. It's the opposite for NVIDIA, you'll see around 5-15% higher overall PPD.


Ughh - this might be me as i switched to Linux to avoid those pesky core 15's (low PPD + no QRB) and to get the 10 - 15% higher PPD on my Nvidia cards


----------



## Bezna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> I was never exposed to the BigAdv issue so googled it and found this link that explains what was going on at the time.
> 
> https://folding.stanford.edu/home/revised-plans-for-bigadv-ba-experiment/


Interesting article


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bezna*
> 
> ^ didn't know that. Was wondering what happened to bigadv. Also wondered about 4p users since could isn't as efficient as gpus now. Wonder if those users still fold with 4p machines.


I think most if not all of the 2P/4P folders stopped folding completely. I never built my 2P system to fold so I don't carry such animosity towards Stanford, but it was quite the crappy decision by them and could have been dealt with better. People mostly repurposed their systems to other DC projects.

If you look at [H]ard's folding output you'd also notice that their output has dropped by ~600% since 2014. There was quite the drama at the time and I think most of their leaders cut ties with Stanford. It has dealt a huge blow to x86 CPU folding,


----------



## silversk8ter

Hi there!
I wonder what GPU specs have more impact in ppd, from the list:


Base Clock
Boost Clock
Memory Clock
CUDA Cores
Bus Type
Memory Detail
Memory Bit Width
Memory Speed
Memory Bandwidth
What *spect(s)* do we need to considere the most when buying a gpu for folding, on a short budget?

Cheers!


----------



## hertz9753

Maxwell changed everything. A GTX 960 with a 128 bit bus can put some good PPD. Look that up.


----------



## silversk8ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Maxwell changed everything. A GTX 960 with a 128 bit bus can put some good PPD. Look that up.


Hi!
Thanks by the answer...
In case of pre-Maxwell products (say gtx6** and gtx7**), what specs should i considerer the most?

Cheers.


----------



## dman811

GTX 780s and GTX 780 Tis are your best bet for Kepler based cards. The rest are definitely in their shadow.


----------



## btupsx

Just a suggestion, but might be wise to include a field for driver version. They obviously can introduce huge variances, especially for Kepler and Tahiti/Pitcairn.


----------



## dman811

Very true.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Seeing the same. My best 7850 is hitting a shade over 120k PPD on the p9704s it is getting.


Wow! I don't think I have seen either of my 7850s much over 70k on a good WU, what clocks are you at? It's been a while since I tried though, I will have to fire them up and see.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Wow! I don't think I have seen either of my 7850s much over 70k on a good WU, what clocks are you at? It's been a while since I tried though, I will have to fire them up and see.


That score was running 1260 core/1475 memory. Requires a BIOS edit to increase vcore to 1.26, but I've had it up to 1.3 for a week or two at a time, and the chip has been fine. As with everything, just have to worry about heat; keep it in check, and you're golden.

However, the clocks aren't the real reason it scores so high. The biggest contributing factor is driver version, and more specifically, OpenCL version. It's touched upon here. Tahiti/Pitcairn positively rip on OpenCL 1.2, which is natively found in Catalyst 14.6 RC2 & 14.9. I still run 14.6 RC2, as it squeezes out 4-5k more PPD compared to 14.9. All other Catalyst versions I've tested result in inferior output.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> However, the clocks aren't the real reason it scores so high. The biggest contributing factor is driver version, and more specifically, OpenCL version. It's touched upon here. Tahiti/Pitcairn positively rip on OpenCL 1.2, which is natively found in Catalyst 14.6 RC2 & 14.9. I still run 14.6 RC2, as it squeezes out 4-5k more PPD compared to 14.9. All other Catalyst versions I've tested result in inferior output.


Thanks for that, I think I am still on 14.4, I will have to give it a go.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> That score was running 1260 core/1475 memory. Requires a BIOS edit to increase vcore to 1.26, but I've had it up to 1.3 for a week or two at a time, and the chip has been fine. As with everything, just have to worry about heat; keep it in check, and you're golden.
> 
> However, the clocks aren't the real reason it scores so high. The biggest contributing factor is driver version, and more specifically, OpenCL version. It's touched upon here. Tahiti/Pitcairn positively rip on OpenCL 1.2, which is natively found in Catalyst 14.6 RC2 & 14.9. I still run 14.6 RC2, as it squeezes out 4-5k more PPD compared to 14.9. All other Catalyst versions I've tested result in inferior output.


Thanks for this info. I was using 15.7 rolled back to 14.6 rc2 I have two 7870's both @ 1200 core stock mem.
P10468 core 17 TPF 8:50 -> 8:25, 91k -> 98k ppd
P10495 core 21 TPF 6:17 -> 5:10, 75k -> 100k ppd


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> However, the clocks aren't the real reason it scores so high. The biggest contributing factor is driver version, and more specifically, OpenCL version. It's touched upon here. Tahiti/Pitcairn positively rip on OpenCL 1.2, which is natively found in Catalyst 14.6 RC2 & 14.9. I still run 14.6 RC2, as it squeezes out 4-5k more PPD compared to 14.9. All other Catalyst versions I've tested result in inferior output.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, I think I am still on 14.4, I will have to give it a go.
Click to expand...

Interesting, I have been rolling with 14.9 on my 7970. I wasn't folding much back when 14.9 released, but it was the fastest and most stable driver for BOINC. I will have to give the 14.6 RC2 driver a spin.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Thanks for this info. I was using 15.7 rolled back to 14.6 rc2 I have two 7870's both @ 1200 core stock mem.
> P10468 core 17 TPF 8:50 -> 8:25, 91k -> 98k ppd
> P10495 core 21 TPF 6:17 -> 5:10, 75k -> 100k ppd


P10468 is a tough project, so you won't see a huge yield increase there. If you ever catch a 9704, you should be seeing PPD in the 150k range. The P9704s are where my 7850 can pull 120k+.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Interesting, I have been rolling with 14.9 on my 7970. I wasn't folding much back when 14.9 released, but it was the fastest and most stable driver for BOINC. I will have to give the 14.6 RC2 driver a spin.


Looking through your submissions in the GPU Database, I thought you must be running 14.9. Your 7970 was outputting a little less than double my 7850, which is probably accounted for by the slight efficiency difference 14.6 RC2 provides. 14.9 still has the OpenCL 1.2 runtime you want, but 14.6 RC2 is simply tops for compute performance.


----------



## HITTI

Wow, I never seen my PPD like this before.
Awesome.


----------



## tictoc

I just submitted a few WUs for my R9 290. Definitely a bit of a WU lottery in the Team Compettion, with the large difference in PPD beween the various Projects.

P9704 - 342k PPD (looks to be a new high in Yield Factor for an AMD GPU)

P10495 - 260-280k PPD

**Edit** Sorry for the double entry. I went back to edit the TPF to the correct format, and it looks like it submitted it twice.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I just submitted a few WUs for my R9 290. Definitely a bit of a WU lottery in the Team Compettion, with the large difference in PPD beween the various Projects.
> 
> P9704 - 342k PPD (looks to be a new high in Yield Factor for an AMD GPU)
> P10495 - 260-280k PPD
> 
> **Edit** Sorry for the double entry. I went back to edit the TPF to the correct format, and it looks like it submitted it twice.












I just submitted a 338.5K PPD entry on my 290.


----------



## bfromcolo

Anyone know what best driver would be for a GTX-760 in Linux?


----------



## dman811

304.117 if you can, if not I believe 304.125 is the next best.


----------



## tictoc

A new high scoring WU for my 290







. I also submitted two advanced WUs (96xx), that look like they will be nice projects, once they move from advanced to production.

P11400 - 343,529 PPD

P9631 - 299,301 PPD

P9638 - 306,231 PPD


----------



## Kimir

that's what I get with my 980Ti


----------



## 476024

snip


----------



## lanofsong

What is your core clock speed? Get that baby close to 1500+ and you will be looking at 450K+PPD









346.xx are great drivers for folding (Big Kepler and Maxwell GPU's).

Also, is this a 24/7 folding rig?

BTW - move the slider to FULL. Any time you pause folding, the PPD will decrease. Also, different Work Unit give out different points, some take longer to fold, and some make your GPU work harder than others.


----------



## 476024

snip


----------



## tictoc

A new high, a new low, and one right in the middle for my TC R9 290.









P11406 - 347,697 PPD

P9208 - 163,529 PPD

P9172 - 307,330 PPD


----------



## Rayce185

Is it only possible to see the WU history in HFM or are there online sources for that?

660ti @ 1372


----------



## tictoc

WU history is only available in HFM or the logs in your [email protected] data folder.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Is it only possible to see the WU history in HFM or are there online sources for that?
> 
> 660ti @ 1372


You are not getting the bonus yet. The WU on the 10th is worth 12183 which is what you got for that day.


----------



## neurotix

Getting 174k PPD on my new Sapphire 380X Nitro on WU 11801. Added it to the database.


----------



## tictoc

I know this thread has kind of died, but with the latest AMD drivers my R9 290 is really starting to shine.

p10494 - *438,914* ppd


----------



## lanofsong

Awesome PPD from a 290







, I wonder what the 290x/390x are seeing.


----------



## neurotix

Holy smokes, makes me regret selling my two 290s.

I was seeing about 200k PPD tops when I was folding on them back in 2014.


----------



## lanofsong

OK - the spreadsheet has been updated, let me know if you see any mistakes







.
Looking forward to seeing the PPD from your GPU's









Let's do this.


----------



## tictoc

Awesome. I missed seeing what people were able to do with their GPUs.









I have a bunch of new WUs that aren't in the data base, so I will start adding them to the sheet.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> OK - the spreadsheet has been updated, let me know if you see any mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Looking forward to seeing the PPD from your GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do this.


For some reason, none of the units I submitted the past month or so are showing? Or is there still a backlog of units?

...In other news, wow that's a lot of submissions with my name on it for the 780 and 980


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> For some reason, none of the units I submitted the past month or so are showing? Or is there still a backlog of units?
> 
> ...In other news, wow that's a lot of submissions with my name on it for the 780 and 980


Updated - let me know if something is missing


----------



## DRKreiger

project:9208 run:6 clone:7 gen:4 core:0x21
GTX 780 Hall of fame. 1287 core Estimated PPD 286,324 (no bonus yet)
Windows 10 64bit professional.
I'll fire up another unit if you would like proof (ppd will obviously vary)


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Holy smokes, makes me regret selling my two 290s.
> 
> I was seeing about 200k PPD tops when I was folding on them back in 2014.


LOL sucks when you change GPU's and new projects/cores come out


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Updated - let me know if something is missing


I think most of them are there now. I didn't keep close tabs on all of them but there should be a few ^_^;;


----------



## lanofsong

Hmmmm - No GTX 1080 PPD numbers yet.


----------



## NBrock

For those that don't want to click view original it is my Fury X running @ 1115 getting ~582k ppd on P9704 TPF is 1 min 23 sec.


----------



## Ithanul

Ooo, I need to get on this.

So any specific rules on posting numbers up on GPUs?

I got a good size log of the 960FTW and my 980Ti on HFM.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't want to click view original it is my Fury X running @ 1115 getting ~582k ppd on P9704 TPF is 1 min 23 sec.


Whooo - awesome numbers NBrock









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ooo, I need to get on this.
> 
> So any specific rules on posting numbers up on GPUs?
> 
> I got a good size log of the 960FTW and my 980Ti on HFM.


Nope, i guess as long as they don't fail then you are good to go, just make sure you fill in the form in the 1st post


----------



## tictoc

I just submitted round 1 of a bunch of projects that are not in the database. Here are the 2 ends of the spectrum on my R9 290:

GPU: R9 290 @ 1200/1450, Driver: 16.3.2

P9209 - 284,871 PPD

P9206 - 459,057 PPD

**Edit* @lanofsong* I just realized that I entered all of my memory clocks wrong. I forgot that they were effective clocks, so they should be 5800 not 1450.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Nope, i guess as long as they don't fail then you are good to go, just make sure you fill in the form in the 1st post


What form? I can't seem to find the form to fill in.

Any who:

GTX960 @ 1551MHz under Ubuntu 15.04

Project: 13130
Core Name: OPENMM_21
Frame Time (Seconds): 00:03:01
PPD: 157,950
Credit: 33,089

Project: 9158
Core Name: ZETA_DEV
Frame Time (Seconds): 00:02:08
PPD: 167,874
Credit: 24,870

Project: 9441
Core Name: OPENMM_21
Frame Time (Seconds): 00:03:03
PPD: 169,843
Credit: 35,973

Project: 11419
Core Name: OPENMM_21
Frame Time (Seconds): 00:08:30
PPD: 151,454
Credit: 89,400

Project: 10490
Core Name: ZETA_DEV
Frame Time (Seconds): 00:03:30
PPD: 210,392
Credit: 51,137

Project: 10493
Core Name: OPENMM_21
Frame Time (Seconds): 00:08:02
PPD: 179.738
Credit: 100,270

Project: 9159
Core Name: ZETA_DEV
Frame Time (Seconds): 00:02:30
PPD: 132,034
Credit: 22,922

I will post some more later on. Got a huge four page long log in my HFM.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Nope, i guess as long as they don't fail then you are good to go, just make sure you fill in the form in the 1st post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What form? I can't seem to find the form to fill in.
> 
> Any who:
> 
> GTX960 @ 1551MHz under Ubuntu 15.04
> 
> Project: 13130
> Core Name: OPENMM_21
> Frame Time (Seconds): 00:03:01
> PPD: 157,950
> Credit: 33,089
> 
> Project: 9158
> Core Name: ZETA_DEV
> Frame Time (Seconds): 00:02:08
> PPD: 167,874
> Credit: 24,870
> 
> Project: 9441
> Core Name: OPENMM_21
> Frame Time (Seconds): 00:03:03
> PPD: 169,843
> Credit: 35,973
> 
> Project: 11419
> Core Name: OPENMM_21
> Frame Time (Seconds): 00:08:30
> PPD: 151,454
> Credit: 89,400
> 
> Project: 10490
> Core Name: ZETA_DEV
> Frame Time (Seconds): 00:03:30
> PPD: 210,392
> Credit: 51,137
> 
> Project: 10493
> Core Name: OPENMM_21
> Frame Time (Seconds): 00:08:02
> PPD: 179.738
> Credit: 100,270
> 
> Project: 9159
> Core Name: ZETA_DEV
> Frame Time (Seconds): 00:02:30
> PPD: 132,034
> Credit: 22,922
> 
> I will post some more later on. Got a huge four page long log in my HFM.
Click to expand...

The link is in the OP.









Quote:


> Please fill out *this* form to contribute to the database, and I hope to see a lot of results soon.


----------



## Ithanul

Ok. I do some filling out tomorrow. Have to look at the GTX960 and see what the blasted driver it is on.


----------



## bigblock990

@lanofsong should edit the color of the link button for the form in the OP, its kinda hard to see


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I would change it but I don't see the edit button in the new OCN UI


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I would change it but I don't see the edit button in the new OCN UI


You might have to talk with the senior moderation team to get permission again to modify the OP. I think the forums automatically lock you out of editing a post either one or two years after it's made, but they can re-enable it.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> @lanofsong should edit the color of the link button for the form in the OP, its kinda hard to see


Good idea and Done









@TheBlademaster01 I hope you don't mind this minor edit to your OP









I will update the spreadsheet sometime tonight


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I would change it but I don't see the edit button in the new OCN UI


Glad to see you back around! Thought you were still on your "break" from OCN







And yes, like whitewulfe already said, after a post is 1 year old you have to get special permission to edit the thread. Dumb right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Good idea and Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TheBlademaster01 I hope you don't mind this minor edit to your OP


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You might have to talk with the senior moderation team to get permission again to modify the OP. I think the forums automatically lock you out of editing a post either one or two years after it's made, but they can re-enable it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Glad to see you back around! Thought you were still on your "break" from OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, like whitewulfe already said, after a post is 1 year old you have to get special permission to edit the thread. Dumb right?


Alright, thanks for the info









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Good idea and Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TheBlademaster01 I hope you don't mind this minor edit to your OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update the spreadsheet sometime tonight


No problem


----------



## Ithanul

Ah, I see the link now. Did not notice that earlier considering I use a dark theme style. The red really makes it pop now.


----------



## jeanjean15

Hi .

My results with my two watercooled GTX 1080 :

Per card , PPD varies from 650000 points to more than 1 million depending from type of WU .

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=700786foldingsligtx1080.jpg


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanjean15*
> 
> Hi .
> 
> My results with my two watercooled GTX 1080 :
> 
> Per card , PPD varies from 650000 points to more than 1 million depending from type of WU .
> 
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=700786foldingsligtx1080.jpg


Puts my 980 to shame







It very rarely hits 650K or so and sometimes drops near 350K or lower









Any chance you would like to join OCN for folding? You can then add those numbers to the database yourself, get a folding postbit and shiny new badges for all the milestone that you make - who doesn't love nice new shiny badges







In general, be part of a most awesome team


----------



## jeanjean15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Puts my 980 to shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It very rarely hits 650K or so and sometimes drops near 350K or lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you would like to join OCN for folding? You can then add those numbers to the database yourself, get a folding postbit and shiny new badges for all the milestone that you make - who doesn't love nice new shiny badges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, be part of a most awesome team


Hi .

Thankyou for the invitation but i already belong to a team .









Please see the link :

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=51

I am with the french alliance and i wouldn't like to restart from zero .

Anyway, we are all folding for the same goal : help to treat the disease .

New record : more than 2 millions with 2 cards and only 450 watts of powerconsumption

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=642798recordPPDfoldinggtx1080sli180616reduc.png


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, what clocks you running them at? That 450 Watt draw has my attention now.
Though, I am curious on Pascal's compute. Have you run it doing rendering benchmarks or a compute heavy project like [email protected]? I heard Nvidia suppose to have put compute power into these cards.

Saw one peep selling a 1080 FE over in the sales area if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## jeanjean15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, what clocks you running them at? That 450 Watt draw has my attention now.
> Though, I am curious on Pascal's compute. Have you run it doing rendering benchmarks or a compute heavy project like [email protected]? I heard Nvidia suppose to have put compute power into these cards.
> 
> Saw one peep selling a 1080 FE over in the sales area if anyone is looking for one.


Hi .

You can see the clocks on the first picture that i posted . Around 2100 mhz depending of the load of WU.

Secondly , i only fold and play with my 1080 .

Indeed i didn't do any other benchmarks and i don't know if Pascal is especially efficient with compute .


----------



## DRKreiger

New personal best with this work unit

9162 (510, 0, 0) core 18



Will fill out front page form.


----------



## lanofsong

@PimpSkyline Can you imagine how awesome your team would be with the above folder using that GTX 780


----------



## DRKreiger

OH the two yoots. are









I have just started folding and you are both trying to poach me. love it. I will continue to fold for the Forum. Have not made a decision on the GPU team yet.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> OH the two yoots. are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just started folding and you are both trying to poach me. love it. I will continue to fold for the Forum. Have not made a decision on the GPU team yet.


Reason is that you have a mighty fast 780 there and will boost any team that recruits you


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> OH the two yoots. are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just started folding and you are both trying to poach me. love it. I will continue to fold for the Forum. Have not made a decision on the GPU team yet.


The kookoo guy is me and you put my signal in your post. I'm like the Kool-Aid man and the Monkeys all rolled into one.

If you have any questions about folding or the TC teams just ask.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, submited some of my 980Ti's PPD on some WUs since it up for this foldathon. It not going to see much folding atm since the heat starting to get bad down here.

How long does it take for the spreed sheet to update?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, submited some of my 980Ti's PPD on some WUs since it up for this foldathon. It not going to see much folding atm since the heat starting to get bad down here.
> 
> How long does it take for the spreed sheet to update?


I will work on it tomorrow. I have been waiting for a few units to be submitted before updating


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'd submit some more but they're at 1254 core in combination with running boinc on six threads plus IGP, so they aren't the prettiest...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, submited some of my 980Ti's PPD on some WUs since it up for this foldathon. It not going to see much folding atm since the heat starting to get bad down here.
> 
> How long does it take for the spreed sheet to update?


Updated and thanks for data


----------



## Slash-2CPU

Newly registered on the forums here, long-time lurker. I'll be submitting a few GTX 1080 PPD figures today. Got a pair of em running here, so reports will come in by the pair. Just so you're not like "who's the noob?"









My stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=163928


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slash-2CPU*
> 
> Newly registered on the forums here, long-time lurker. I'll be submitting a few GTX 1080 PPD figures today. Got a pair of em running here, so reports will come in by the pair. Just so you're not like "who's the noob?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=163928


Jeez...and here I was, ready to drop the 'Noobie" bomb on you







. Arghhhhh, foiled again









Thanks for the info, I will see if I can update this later or maybe tomorrow


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slash-2CPU*
> 
> Newly registered on the forums here, long-time lurker. I'll be submitting a few GTX 1080 PPD figures today. Got a pair of em running here, so reports will come in by the pair. Just so you're not like "who's the noob?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stats: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=163928


Welcome to OCN. Seeing that your team has 12 active folders..have you considered switching all 12 over to OCN (Team 37726) and have fun with us? Just a thought with fun and prizes. I can remember running against EVGA TSC Russia and holding second (as a team) then EVGA started the give away of cards if you folded for then. lol

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## lanofsong

Updated:
Thanks to @rollingdice and to @Slash-2CPU for RX 480 and GTX 1080 PPD data


----------



## Ithanul

Nice. Hmmm, I think I can skip the 1080 then. Not enough jump in PPD from my Tis.

That RX480 though, that got my attention though.

I will try to get some more of my 980Ti inputted.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Updated:
> Thanks to @rollingdice and to @Slash-2CPU for RX 480 and GTX 1080 PPD data


Hmmm...... I don't quite know what to make of the GTX 1080 PPD.... Then again, the GTX 980's weren't all that "great" until a few rounds of optimizations came out.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, still it is a improvement. Hopefully this means the big die Pascals should be monster PPD outputters. I just hope the price don't be crazy high or I have to do a good few months waiting game.

Anyway, got more WUs submitted on my 980Tis.









I need to get the info off this GTX 960 so I can submit the large amount of data I have on it.

Once I get the rebuild done for my folder. I plan to get data built up on a GTX980 STRIX and GTX970 G1 Gaming. Have read from a peep over in the 980 thread that increasing just the TDP limit in a STRIX can help it clock higher. So I may still find a way to push that one up.

Is there any easy way to get the full data off the spreed sheet? Thinking of making some nice charts. Make it a little easier to compare GPUs.

Thinking of charts comparing all AMD cards to each other, all Nvidia to each other, low end cards to each other, and high end cards to each other. Base it off average, min, and max. What you all think?

Did this one up to give a idea.



Got the 980Ti data in.



Need someone with a GTX 1070 to fold a bit for data points.
Plus, some more RX480 data points too.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, crud 2nd post.

Here AMD one. Still getting all the data into the Excel sheet. Need to find more data points, think I go bug some peeps over on TPU.


----------



## msgclb

I got myself an EVGA GTX 1070 SC today and have added my first two WUs to the database.

This puppy will be running stock SC for now!


----------



## lanofsong

I will try to update the DB either tomorrow or Thursday








@Ithanul i will look into getting the data to you somehow.....sometime over the next few days


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I will try to update the DB either tomorrow or Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ithanul i will look into getting the data to you somehow.....sometime over the next few days


Thanky. I'm going to be hunting around other forums to get more data points. More points, the better the charts can reflect what these GPUs can do for folding.


----------



## msgclb

I submitted one more WU of my EVGA GTX 1070 SC to the database.


----------



## Ithanul

New Chart. Get me some more data points and the more accurate these will get.

GTX1070 points are added to it.



Darn it Excel....stupid thing did not fix the numbers on some of the bars.
Ok, fixed it now.


----------



## lanofsong

Updated









Thanks to all who passed on their data


----------



## mega_option101

Thank you for the chart







+REP


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Thank you for the chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP


No problem. I will try to get more done.

First I got a truck that I need to troubleshoot an alternator on.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> No problem. I will try to get more done.
> 
> First I got a truck that I need to troubleshoot an alternator on.










Nice work on the data.

Off-topic
What kind of truck? Not much to most charging systems. Check the wiring and connectors for damage.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work on the data.
> 
> Off-topic
> What kind of truck? Not much to most charging systems. Check the wiring and connectors for damage.


2005 Frontier Nismo. It has brand new battery. Used the volt meter at battery terminals. Off, it is at 12.3V. On it still at 12.3V, turn on headlights drops to 12.2V then after a min or two dropped to 12.1V then to 12.08V. Both my brake and battery light are staying on. Where going on and off at times. So, either wiring going crappy or regulator in the alternator going bad.

Plan today to pop it up and take right tire off and mud guard off so I have a straight shoot to the alternator. That way I can shoot the wires from there. Then probably take it off and let my Dad have it tested. One good thing about him working at autoparts store.









I traded in my Pathfinder for this truck, and love it to death.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Still doing some maintenance on it. I just have this habit of once I buy a used vehicle. All the fluids will get changed, all new filters and brake pads. Still need to get around and to the transmission flush, brake fluid flush, and coolant flush on it. Back differential I did when I was changing out back brake pads. Will have to go back there again since right axle seal near the brake is having a small leak. So going to have to replace seal and bearing at same time.


----------



## lanofsong

Updated








Thanks to all who provided data.

@Ithanul PM incoming


----------



## Slash-2CPU

Picky detail, but some are listed as "980Ti" and others as "980 Ti." It breaks the "sort by GPU" list.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slash-2CPU*
> 
> Picky detail, but some are listed as "980Ti" and others as "980 Ti." It breaks the "sort by GPU" list.


I will work on it tomorrow evening - thx


----------



## msgclb

I've added a few more GTX 1070 WUs.


----------



## Ithanul

Updated charts. Will get AMD one done up tomorrow.




Need some more R9 290X numbers. Think on the newer WUs it should be higher than these old data points on core 17s.

Note, this includes data points with core 17 WUs.

I will make another set that has no core 17s in it, instead it will be just core 18s and core 21s.


----------



## lanofsong

Updated - Thanks to all for data


----------



## Ithanul

More charts goodness.

nVidia Cards with 17s. Will get a none core 17 one up later.


AMD Cards with 17s.


AMD Cards without 17s. Sorry these only ones so far that had core 18s and 21s. We seriously need more new data points on AMD cards.


----------



## tictoc

Looks like my 290 subs are skewing the results a bit.
I might get a chance to throw up some new submissions with a 7970, 290x and an RX 480 this weekend. Not sure if I'll have time, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## lanofsong

Updated - Thanks to all for data


----------



## tictoc

I just submitted 6 WUs from my RX 480.









All of the submissions were run on stock clocks, 1266 core 2000 mem, the only changes I made to the stock configuration was to run at a constant fan speed and up the power limit to keep the GPU from throttling.

p11705 - 322k PPD

p11704 - 323k PPD

p13110 - 246k PPD

p9704 - 281k PPD

p11703 - 292k PPD

p11706 - 311k PPD

I am going to run another 6 units at the max stable OC that I have found on air. I should have those to add in about 2 days.

Right now I would say that the RX 480 will probably end up being roughly equal to or a bit slower than my OC'd 290, but I will wait until the OC'd results are in to draw any final conclusions.

If the performance is close to my 290, then it will make a very nice card to run 24/7, since it uses considerably less power than the 290.


----------



## lanofsong

Database has been updated.
Thanks to all who provided data including the following:

@tictoc for RX 480 PPD data, looking forward to seeing the OC'd PPD









and @Scorpuk for a Titan X Pascal data point







almost 1.5 million PPD - please add some more PPD data as it becomes available - thanks


----------



## Scorpuk

Will add more when I can.

Moved the card to a farm rig with a GTX970 for the moment. Running windows 10 x64.

Not sure how much more overclock I can get before it fails. Last time I tried +250MHz it fell over with almost 1.7m PPD on FAHControl, but that was only after 15% or so.









Temps were only about 66°C in the windows 7 machine and now in the new farm rig its 79°C, but that will probably be due to the two cards generating heat.









Maybe get more on water, but not going to try it.

Anywho hfm.net info here: http://scorpuk.net/folding/summary.html


----------



## Slash-2CPU

Wish someone would add GTX 1060 data. GP106 might be faster than GTX 970 and has a good bit lower true operating power.


----------



## Ithanul

I would get a 1060 if Nvidia did not have their head up where the sun don't shine on that card's price.

Darn thing cost way to much for a low end card. I think I will be doing the waiting game again, but this time I think I will wait for Volta instead.

Instead I decided I buy some aftermarket sound system equipment for my truck. Get way more years of enjoyment out that.


----------



## mbmumford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slash-2CPU*
> 
> Wish someone would add GTX 1060 data. GP106 might be faster than GTX 970 and has a good bit lower true operating power.


I'm waiting for some 1060 data also. I've been looking at getting the EVGA GTX 1060 SC for my build, and a build for a friend. I'm curious to see what the PPD difference is between the 1060 and the 1070.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slash-2CPU*
> 
> Wish someone would add GTX 1060 data. GP106 might be faster than GTX 970 and has a good bit lower true operating power.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbmumford*
> 
> I'm waiting for some 1060 data also. I've been looking at getting the EVGA GTX 1060 SC for my build, and a build for a friend. I'm curious to see what the PPD difference is between the 1060 and the 1070.


A quick look at one the other forums shows the 1060 in the 400K PPD range but no clock speed listed.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Is the 480 any good for folding?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I just submitted 6 WUs from my RX 480.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the submissions were run on stock clocks, 1266 core 2000 mem, the only changes I made to the stock configuration was to run at a constant fan speed and up the power limit to keep the GPU from throttling.
> 
> p11705 - 322k PPD
> p11704 - 323k PPD
> p13110 - 246k PPD
> p9704 - 281k PPD
> p11703 - 292k PPD
> p11706 - 311k PPD
> 
> I am going to run another 6 units at the max stable OC that I have found on air. I should have those to add in about 2 days.
> Right now I would say that the RX 480 will probably end up being roughly equal to or a bit slower than my OC'd 290, but I will wait until the OC'd results are in to draw any final conclusions.
> 
> If the performance is close to my 290, then it will make a very nice card to run 24/7, since it uses considerably less power than the 290.


@TheLAWNOOB - a few data points posted by [email protected] stock clocks.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> A quick look at one the other forums shows the 1060 in the 400K PPD range but no clock speed listed.


Darn, if true. That is not bad. Maybe I can get lucky later on and find a use one for cheap. Though, probably be waiting for awhile. Only looking to nab one at 200 or lower price range.


----------



## Panther Al

Is there a way to pull data for a n00b on what his card is doing? Had a 1080 running for a few days now so have a pretty good grip on what it is doing at stock: 650-750k a day.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Database has been updated.
> Thanks to all who provided data including the following:
> 
> @tictoc for RX 480 PPD data, looking forward to seeing the OC'd PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and @Scorpuk for a Titan X Pascal data point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost 1.5 million PPD - please add some more PPD data as it becomes available - thanks


So... when is that TitanX(p) gonna be legit for TC?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Is there a way to pull data for a n00b on what his card is doing? Had a 1080 running for a few days now so have a pretty good grip on what it is doing at stock: 650-750k a day.


You talking about how much PPD you are getting on each WU?

Best thing to do is setup HFM.NET. It can monitor several machines too.

Anyway, time to do some cleaning on the rigs. Especially the folder. Poor radiator is quite dirty.


----------



## mbmumford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> A quick look at one the other forums shows the 1060 in the 400K PPD range but no clock speed listed.


I have been looking for this data for a few weeks! Can you provide me with a link to said page?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Stopped mining and started folding, for science











Folding as annon with no team, so bonuses probably don't apply.

I haven't folded in a long time, so I have no idea how this compare to other cards.

OS: Win 8.1 x64
Driver: One of the newer ones

Edit: somehow the folding got paused. Pressed fold and it's starting at 0.00%. It started a new one with estimated time to finish of 7 days.


----------



## lanofsong

Thanks for doing this @TheLAWNOOB









Using the following website: A 10495WU with a TPF of 0:02:12 and upload of 1minute will give you about 360K PPD.
http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php?all=1

What is your Core speed?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Core set to +150, 115% power target, custom fan curve, Zotac 1060 Mini.

Core stabilizes to around 2012 to 2025 Mhz after about 10 minutes of folding.

See the right side of the screenshot.


----------



## Ithanul

Good grief, that is a lot of bouncing on usage.

Makes me wonder if you can keep it at a stable 90%+ usage if you get better production.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Overclock probably ot stable. It failed a bunch of WUs, I stopped the folding for now.

Calculator says I get about 400k ppd on average.


----------



## Scorpuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> So... when is that TitanX(p) gonna be legit for TC?


Sorry, TC?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpuk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> So... when is that TitanX(p) gonna be legit for TC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, TC?
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/f/370/team-competition


----------



## Scorpuk

Ahhhhh.

Sorry I fold for team 35947; Custom PC & bit-tech.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpuk*
> 
> Ahhhhh.
> 
> Sorry I fold for team 35947; Custom PC & bit-tech.


I wasn't trying to get you to join the TC and I also looked you up before I replied.

This thread is about collecting GPU folding numbers. Feel free to add to it.


----------



## Scorpuk

No worries.









Do you want me to add to the thread a well as filling in the form?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpuk*
> 
> Sorry, TC?


As you should be









Putting one of those in TC would be like putting a wolf amongst the hens, chicks and eggs.


----------



## hertz9753

@tictoc has a question.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1608503/rx-480-in-linux-with-amdgpu-pro-driver/0_20#post_25430766


----------



## bfromcolo

OK I have some frame times and PPD on my RX-470 collected during the FAT. This was at stock clocks, which on my card meant it ran at the 1230 boost clock the whole time. Not too shabby for a $170 card. I will try to get these entered in the DB in the next few days.


 p13110 00:01:15 210,883.9

 p9212 00:08:19

216,658.9



 p13112 00:01:15 218,730.0

 p9704 00:02:30 239,648.0

 p9704 00:02:29 241,927.5

 p11706 00:05:23 256,575.5

 p13500 00:02:59 269,076.0

 p11707 00:04:08 283,414.5

 p11407 00:03:22 284,051.7


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> OK I have some frame times and PPD on my RX-470 collected during the FAT. This was at stock clocks, which on my card meant it ran at the 1230 boost clock the whole time. Not too shabby for a $170 card. I will try to get these entered in the DB in the next few days.
> 
> p13110 00:01:15 210,883.9
> 
> p9212 00:08:19 216,658.9
> 
> p13112 00:01:15 218,730.0
> 
> p9704 00:02:30 239,648.0
> 
> p9704 00:02:29 241,927.5
> 
> p11706 00:05:23 256,575.5
> 
> p13500 00:02:59 269,076.0
> 
> p11707 00:04:08 283,414.5
> 
> p11407 00:03:22 284,051.7


Wow thanks for that


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, not bad for a card at 170 bucks.


----------



## |3rutal1ty

Well so far on my Asus dual GTX1060 running at 1961 boost clock stable

Project 11407 TPF 2 min 32sec PPD: 439552

this is on a good project, on other projects it varies between 340k - 370k


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|3rutal1ty*
> 
> Well so far on my Asus dual GTX1060 running at 1961 boost clock stable
> 
> Project 11407 TPF 2 min 32sec PPD: 439552
> 
> this is on a good project, on other projects it varies between 340k - 370k


Darn,







. I keep lurking around for a 1060 in the price range I want and model. But seems peeps are proud of those 1060 FTWs.

Ugh, had one peep who was going to buy the 970 off me. They could not make it today. Hope they can make another time to come and buy the card. I can use that money toward a 1060.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *|3rutal1ty*
> 
> Well so far on my Asus dual GTX1060 running at 1961 boost clock stable
> 
> Project 11407 TPF 2 min 32sec PPD: 439552
> 
> this is on a good project, on other projects it varies between 340k - 370k
> 
> 
> 
> Darn,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I keep lurking around for a 1060 in the price range I want and model. But seems peeps are proud of those 1060 FTWs.
> 
> Ugh, had one peep who was going to buy the 970 off me. They could not make it today. Hope they can make another time to come and buy the card. I can use that money toward a 1060.
Click to expand...

The EVGA GTX 1060 FFW has two versions and both are hard to find at retail prices. Both of us know a guy, @DarthBaggins that works at a MC though. Sometimes you have to kick outside of the box like a cat.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, if I get the 970 off my hands and maybe this 980 too. I plan to get the 1060 FTW and crank it to the max then abuse it with a whole bunch of folding.


----------



## |3rutal1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, if I get the 970 off my hands and maybe this 980 too. I plan to get the 1060 FTW and crank it to the max then abuse it with a whole bunch of folding.


does the 980 not fold better than the 1060? and the 970 just under


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|3rutal1ty*
> 
> does the 980 not fold better than the 1060? and the 970 just under


980 STRIX sounds like a blasted banshee if I fold on it. The 970 I just rather get rid and get a 1060 to take the place that card would go in. Plus, once the 1060 later gets allowed in TC, I want to run a 1060 for TC. Plus, I found I have way more fun with the little cards. Plus, the 1060 will draw less watts but still put out good PPD.

The little 960 FTW I have atm runs happily at 1551MHz 24/7 folding for TC.







I still hold 3rd place right behind the darn 780s in 1st and 2nd.







Though I see Jesse right on my rear with his 960.


----------



## |3rutal1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> 980 STRIX sounds like a blasted banshee if I fold on it. The 970 I just rather get rid and get a 1060 to take the place that card would go in. Plus, once the 1060 later gets allowed in TC, I want to run a 1060 for TC. Plus, I found I have way more fun with the little cards. Plus, the 1060 will draw less watts but still put out good PPD.
> 
> The little 960 FTW I have atm runs happily at 1551MHz 24/7 folding for TC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still hold 3rd place right behind the darn 780s in 1st and 2nd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I see Jesse right on my rear with his 960.


yes power efficiency is a plus i guess









think ive been out of the loop for too long what is TC?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

TC stands for Team Competition


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|3rutal1ty*
> 
> yes power efficiency is a plus i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think ive been out of the loop for too long what is TC?


Indeed, it bad enough what my main rig draws with two heavy OCed 980Tis in it. They will trip the 900 watts UPS so I can't even run the main rig on the UPS.

The little 960 and the 1090T right now are drawing around 340 watts depending on units that each gets it sometimes get as high as 360 watts. I plan to later switch that rig to a 3930k on a RIVBE. So it going to draw more watts. I think a 960 and a 1060 with a 3930k hopefully can stay under 900 watt draw so I can keep that rig on the UPS. Right now the 960 averages around 150-200k PPD depending on WU. So a 1060 in there would allow my folder to output a total of about 500k PPD. That be very nice with low watts if possible. Then when I fire off my both Tis I can output a total with both rigs over 1.7mil PPD. Though, I probably at most only do one Ti, both going full bore and my CPU doing BOINC dump serious heat in the loop.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I agree, 500k ppd on 150 watts of power would be rather blissful to say the least.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I agree, 500k ppd on 150 watts of power would be rather blissful to say the least.


Indeed. Reason I like to get one 1060 now. And when later they are added to TC, replace the 960 with another 1060. Of course the highest clocking one would run for TC.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Indeed. Reason I like to get one 1060 now. And when later they are added to TC, replace the 960 with another 1060. Of course the highest clocking one would run for TC.


Depending on a few other things.... I've been tempted to look into the thought of 1x GTX 1080 for gaming, and 2x GTX 1060's for BOINC as well as [email protected] Jokingly, all three of those cards would probably take around the same amount of power my current card would if I overclocked it









EDIT: Screw that, I want 1x GTX 1080 for gaming and 2x GTX 1070's for BOINC and [email protected] because man that would be some serious firepower to crunch with (probably just cheaper to get 2x GTX 1080's though and call it a day, because then I could have SLI for gaming too ^_^ ))


----------



## Ithanul

Funny thing, I had 2x OG Titans and now 2x 980Tis. Have never used SLI at all. Even on 1440P my one OCed 980Ti does pretty well with gaming. Then again I don't really play the latest AAA games.

Most of my gaming is Minecraft, Cities: Skylines (more CPU bound than anything), and occasional indie game. Right now working through Talos Principle and greatly enjoying it.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Right now working through Talos Principle and greatly enjoying it.


Great game, finished a couple months ago. I'm a big Portal fan and really enjoyed Talos Principle. I started a second game to see if I could find all the damn stars, but I have a feeling without watching some YouTubes I won't get them all on my own.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Funny thing, I had 2x OG Titans and now 2x 980Tis. Have never used SLI at all. Even on 1440P my one OCed 980Ti does pretty well with gaming. Then again I don't really play the latest AAA games.
> 
> Most of my gaming is Minecraft, Cities: Skylines (more CPU bound than anything), and occasional indie game. Right now working through Talos Principle and greatly enjoying it.


Well, I know I'm happy with my GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition.... So we'll see if I get something bigger or just be content with things as is. I think the biggest reason I want two cards is looks, followed rather closely by BOINCTasks/BOINC Manager allowing [email protected] and [email protected] to coexist peacefully instead of running one for a day or three then switching!







on the flipside though, two Golden Editions would look downright gorgeous in a case, AND acquiring a second GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition is likely to be something like $250 CAD cheaper than a GTX 1080.

EDIT: Not to mention that apparently it wouldn't be all that hard to squeeze a GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition (or a pair of them) into a CaseLabs BH7...... Which I could order in Tangerine Orange to match the whole orange thing I have going


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Great game, finished a couple months ago. I'm a big Portal fan and really enjoyed Talos Principle. I started a second game to see if I could find all the damn stars, but I have a feeling without watching some YouTubes I won't get them all on my own.


Yeah, those stars are tricky. I know where some are, but it hard to find a way to get to them. Right now just trying to get all the sigils. Only have two so far in the first area I can't figure out how to get.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, I know I'm happy with my GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition.... So we'll see if I get something bigger or just be content with things as is. I think the biggest reason I want two cards is looks, followed rather closely by BOINCTasks/BOINC Manager allowing [email protected] and [email protected] to coexist peacefully instead of running one for a day or three then switching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the flipside though, two Golden Editions would look downright gorgeous in a case, AND acquiring a second GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition is likely to be something like $250 CAD cheaper than a GTX 1080.
> 
> EDIT: Not to mention that apparently it wouldn't be all that hard to squeeze a GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition (or a pair of them) into a CaseLabs BH7...... Which I could order in Tangerine Orange to match the whole orange thing I have going


Yeah, considering how Maxwell cards have drop in price. I really have not bother with Pascal especially since the folding numbers are barely better. You mostly only getting the benefit of less watts being drawn. Reason the 1060 is probably going to be the only one I get. I will switch the two 980Tis out when Volta big die drops. If the price is not ridiculous. Otherwise Nvidia can go shove it. No hell in way am I paying 700 bucks or greater for a card with crappy air cooler. That is like two sets of tires for my motorcycle.


----------



## |3rutal1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Indeed, it bad enough what my main rig draws with two heavy OCed 980Tis in it. They will trip the 900 watts UPS so I can't even run the main rig on the UPS.
> 
> The little 960 and the 1090T right now are drawing around 340 watts depending on units that each gets it sometimes get as high as 360 watts. I plan to later switch that rig to a 3930k on a RIVBE. So it going to draw more watts. I think a 960 and a 1060 with a 3930k hopefully can stay under 900 watt draw so I can keep that rig on the UPS. Right now the 960 averages around 150-200k PPD depending on WU. So a 1060 in there would allow my folder to output a total of about 500k PPD. That be very nice with low watts if possible. Then when I fire off my both Tis I can output a total with both rigs over 1.7mil PPD. Though, I probably at most only do one Ti, both going full bore and my CPU doing BOINC dump serious heat in the loop.


what do you use to measure power draw? is there some software out there? or is it just rough calculation


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|3rutal1ty*
> 
> what do you use to measure power draw? is there some software out there? or is it just rough calculation


A lot of UPS can measure power draw. You can also buy a killawatt or something similar (I have one). It measures the voltage across the connected load and the current going into it.


----------



## |3rutal1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> A lot of UPS can measure power draw. You can also buy a killawatt or something similar (I have one). It measures the voltage across the connected load and the current going into it.


erg silly me, why didnt i think of that :\


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|3rutal1ty*
> 
> what do you use to measure power draw? is there some software out there? or is it just rough calculation


Yep, my UPS. I had my man rig at one point on it. But took it off when I found out it could not handle both 980Tis at 1519MHz+ with 1.274V. With one doing full load in the main rig, the main rig would pull 750-800 watts depending on the WU.

So far I only allow my smaller folder on the UPS since the 960 don't draw as much with the 1090T with three cores doing BOINC.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks for all of the submissions guys and also thanks to lanofsong for managing the database. I added a summary and some charts to the database. You can find them in the last 2 tabs.

Keep up the good work


----------



## bigblock990

Great work, the summary and charts are very nice. It is really helpful to see avg ppd for each gpu.


----------



## Ithanul

Reason I made them. Which reminds me, probably need to do new ones up this weekend depending how far I get on C++ and Trig homework.


----------



## Teamocil

For those interested: Gigabyte RX 460 WINDFORCE OC 4G (no pci-e power):

GPU at stock (optimized for image quality setting) in windows 10, (CPU also folding at 100%)
P9704
tpf: 4m53s
estimated credit: 29,861
estimated ppd: 88,053


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Do you have some sort of screenshot? That would be totally unexpected though.


----------



## Teamocil

Ran it all week and took a few screenshots:

PC is a Lenovo TS140: XEON E3-1226v3 with 2x8GB ECC UDIMM. Windows 10 PRO.
Gigabyte RX 460 WINDFORCE OC 4G (no pci-e power)

9207: 14m38s : 92740 PPD : http://prnt.sc/cgqr98
9212: 14m54s : 89095 PPD : http://prnt.sc/cgqrtr
9704: 4m54s : 87321 PPD : http://prnt.sc/cgqrbb
10493: 13m48s : 79834 PPD : http://prnt.sc/cgqrd8
13112: 3m25s : 48458 PPD : http://prnt.sc/cgqrf7
13500: 6m32s : 84072 PPD : http://prnt.sc/cgqref

was doing periodic light browsing while this was going.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Oh wow, I'm so sorry. I read *GTX* 460 the other day. This explains a lot.

Great work. If you have the time, could you submit them to the database? Thanks a lot for the data


----------



## stickg1

Anyone submit any info on a GTX 950 yet? It's been out a while.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Anyone submit any info on a GTX 950 yet? It's been out a while.


Wow, I am surprised that nothing has been uploaded for this GPU. I know @msgclb puts out about 130K - 140K PPD on a good day, I believe @Rayce185 and @4thKor put out similar numbers.....but these are TC cards as you are aware


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I'm just wondering if I should just go for a 1060, it's about $80+ more and way more PPD. Pretty sure my team needs one or the other. Also if I do get back into gaming the 1060 offers significant performance boost whereas the 950 is negligible over the 270x.


----------



## hertz9753

I averaged about 115k PPD on my GTX950.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Kind of a general message here. It would help tremendously if everyone shared the submission form between folders they know (also on other fora). It would make the database much more complete. Especially on the AMD side of things.


----------



## hertz9753

I know that TPU and EVGA look at the Database but your form asks for an OCN username.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Touché

I should really fix that. Thanks


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I know that TPU and EVGA look at the Database but your form asks for an OCN username.


Yep, even Linustechtips forums looks at it.

So it definitely being used by other forums boards to judge and compare video cards potential in folding.


----------



## Simmons572

I didn't realize how popular our database was









And I suppose I should actually submit some WUs to this...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I submit work unit info on occasion.... I try to only submit for work I it's I haven't before though


----------



## bfromcolo

Best work unit so far on my RX-470, p9180 at 319K PPD in Windows.

I have one going on my GTX-950 now that I will add, p10494 at 114K PPD in Linux.

I will add both to the DB and try to keep the 950 going through the Foldathon to generate some entries for the DB.


----------



## bardacuda

Hi. I just started adding some 290 data points with the submission form, but I was wondering if you also needed screenshots posted in the thread too, or if the submission form is good enough.


----------



## lanofsong

Submission form is enough


----------



## NBrock

Almost forgot about this. I'll start submitting more for my Fury X.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Almost forgot about this. I'll start submitting more for my Fury X.


Which drivers are you running? I am still rolling with Crimson 16.3.2 on my 290.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Which drivers are you running? I am still rolling with Crimson 16.3.2 on my 290.


Using 16.8.2


----------



## NBrock

Submitted.

Fury X @ 1135 core and 500 HBM
Windows 10 x64
Project 9205
R13, C12, G7
TPF 4min 9sec
PPD 616355.1


----------



## bardacuda

I ended up duplicating an entry for PRCG 9190 (R0, C95, G13) if whoever manages the spreadsheet can please take one of those out. I'd say remove the one with the lower TPF, cuz I think the higher TPF entry is closer to what I was averaging.

Ideally I'd like to get two entries for each project, but obviously on unique runs. The results that were there already for 290s are skewed with tictoc's abnormally high clocks/PPD







so hopefully I can paint a more realistic picture with my modest clocks.


----------



## silversk8ter

Hi all!
I intend to upgrade my GPU with a gtx 1060 but i wonder if the 3GB version has less performance in ppd vs a 6GB version...


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silversk8ter*
> 
> Hi all!
> I intend to upgrade my GPU with a gtx 1060 but i wonder if the 3GB version has less performance in ppd vs a 6GB version...


Normally having more VRAM would make no difference in performance, but in this particular case the 6GB version actually has over 11% more cores so I would expect it to perform at least 11% faster. Since points are awarded on an exponential rather than linear scale, this would translate to an even larger increase in PPD for the 6GB model vs the 3GB.

That said...I have no actual data to back this up


----------



## tictoc

I have only had one WU on my FuryX that is the same project as a previous entry (p10493). That entry shows the gains that have been made with the newer AMD drivers.

The other entries are just random WUs. Not the highest PPD, not the lowest PPD, but WUs that are more or less, middle of the road.

p9176 - 478k PPD

p10493 - 501k PPD

p11707 - 429k PPD

p9181 - 394k PPD


----------



## mbmumford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silversk8ter*
> 
> Hi all! I intend to upgrade my GPU with a gtx 1060 but i wonder if the 3GB version has less performance in ppd vs a 6GB version...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Normally having more VRAM would make no difference in performance, but in this particular case the 6GB version actually has over 11% more cores so I would expect it to perform at least 11% faster. Since points are awarded on an exponential rather than linear scale, this would translate to an even larger increase in PPD for the 6GB model vs the 3GB.
> 
> That said...I have no actual data to back this up


The only data I have been able to find regarding the GTX 1060 3GB is not encouraging. The numbers were low to mid 200K PPD. Now as I understand it, this individual was doing other things at the same time as folding, and did not have it set to "Full", which would make a difference. However, I'm not convinced it would make a 80-100K PPD difference. I _really_ wanted the numbers for this card to be better, but for the price / watts / PPD, I will save for either a GTX 1060 6GB or GTX 1070.

The three cards I was looking at for my system are below. I divided the average PPD for each card (from this thread) by their current cost (in Canadian dollars). As the GTX 1060 3GB version didnt have hard values I used 240K PPD.

1) EVGA GTX 1060 3GB SC - 857 PPD / $
2) EVGA GTX 1060 6GB SC - 1040 PPD / $
3)Gigabyte GTX 1070 Mini OC - 1375 PPD / $


----------



## Simmons572

We need someone with ample money to just buy one of each new GPU, fold with them for several weeks, and populate the Database.. That doesn't seem like too much to ask for


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> We need someone with ample money to just buy one of each new GPU, fold with them for several weeks, and populate the Database.. That doesn't seem like too much to ask for


If I win the lottery this weekend, your wish is my command!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> If I win the lottery this weekend, your wish is my command!


I'm holding you to it sir


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> We need someone with ample money to just buy one of each new GPU, fold with them for several weeks, and populate the Database.. That doesn't seem like too much to ask for


I would do that if I had a 1) A job 2) A good paying job at that.









Or, as stated above. Win the lottery. Of course after investing into stocks that make dividends that I could live off of and never work again.


----------



## tictoc

There are no AMD entries running Linux, so here are a few from one of my 7970s running Manjaro 16.08.

p9189 - 157k PPD

p11400 - 147k PPD

p11401 - 142k PPD


----------



## Simmons572

Those numbers don't look very good. Do you have an OC on that card?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Those numbers don't look very good. Do you have an OC on that card?


No that was at stock clocks. I hadn't folded on a 7970 in quite awhile, but for the sake of comparison, I also folded some WUs in Windows 7. PPD in Windows 7 was pretty comparable with units ranging from 130k PPD to 180k PPD.


----------



## Simmons572

Okay sure. I haven't folded on my 7970 in quite some time now, so I guess I forgot the numbers


----------



## tictoc

I think that the PPD might be a bit higher in Windows, but I didn't get any of the same WUs in the day that I left it running on Windows. I had also forgot where PPD should be on that card, and most of the entries in the database are pretty old. Unless someone that folds on a 7970, has some newer data, it's hard to tell how the Linux performance compares to Windows.


----------



## CptAsian

In the next few weeks, I'll be setting up a folding rig with a pair of Fury cards. I plan to run it on Linux and possibly dual-boot Windows as well, so I'd be more than happy post a comparison if I get the chance to.


----------



## silversk8ter

Hi all.
Due to the wonderfull-rising data in GPU PPD Database, a wonder if the admin could apply a filter to the table in order to compare GPU's, for instance.
Great work! Congrats.


----------



## NFSxperts

If anyone's interested, my 1050ti is getting ~172,00 ppd on core18 9658 WUs
but somehow failing core21 WUs with BAD_UNITS


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> If anyone's interested, my 1050ti is getting ~172,00 ppd on core18 9658 WUs
> but somehow failing core21 WUs with BAD_UNITS


Windows or Linux out of curiosity? And wow, I'd have to say that's actually not that bad at all for performance out of the little guys


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> If anyone's interested, my 1050ti is getting ~172,00 ppd on core18 9658 WUs
> but somehow failing core21 WUs with BAD_UNITS


Go back to driver 372.xx. The newer drivers fail on Core21 WUs.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> If anyone's interested, my 1050ti is getting ~172,00 ppd on core18 9658 WUs
> but somehow failing core21 WUs with BAD_UNITS


Thanks for info








agree with mmonnin suggestion about the drivers








Also, what clock speed are you folding at?


----------



## Ithanul

Well, that bums....so the 1050Ti barely better than a GTX960.

Seems I am will be waiting for Volta then.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Windows or Linux out of curiosity? And wow, I'd have to say that's actually not that bad at all for performance out of the little guys


Win10, for me there's no difference between linux and windows.
That's almost double of what a 750ti oc would get (80k to 100k), might probably be more on core21s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Go back to driver 372.xx. The newer drivers fail on Core21 WUs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Thanks for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agree with mmonnin suggestion about the drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what clock speed are you folding at?


Any of you know how to mod the driver inf to allow installation of older drivers? Support for 1050s was only added in 375.
Running stock atm (boosted 1713mhz)
I'm testing it on games now, will fold more next week


----------



## mfdoom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> If anyone's interested, my 1050ti is getting ~172,00 ppd on core18 9658 WUs
> but somehow failing core21 WUs with BAD_UNITS


can u measure pc power consiumpsion while folding ?


----------



## mbmumford

The only way to measure your true power consumption is by using a Kill-a-Watt unit or something equivalent. There is no software which will accurately measure your power consumption (as far as I am aware).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silversk8ter*
> 
> Hi all.
> Due to the wonderfull-rising data in GPU PPD Database, a wonder if the admin could apply a filter to the table in order to compare GPU's, for instance.
> Great work! Congrats.


I really want to but there is no option to apply filters. I've looked into this multiple times. It would make maintaining the database a lot easier if I had that option.

Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## tictoc

Just uploaded some 1070 and Fury X units.

GTX 1070

p13201 - 786k PPD

p9213 - 565k PPD

R9 Fury X

p9206 - 636k PPD

p13112 - 542k PPD


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> can u measure pc power consiumpsion while folding ?


I finally managed to install 372 drivers. I didn't know you could just use an older card to install the drivers and then swap the 1050ti in. I tried messing with the ini file before and it fails while installing.

Using 372.90 with a 2500k on a Gigabyte H77n-wifi, 2x ddr3 sticks, SilverStone ST45SF-G. Measuring with a watt meter.
core18 project 10490 stock boosted at 1822mhz, 210k ppd, 110watts
core21 project 9193 1911mhz overclocked, ~190k ppd, 121watts

max overclock was 1911mhz and won't go higher. seems to be the hard [email protected]°C. The sppeds start fluctuating once it hits 46°C.

slightly dissapointing as opposed to 210watts I got with the 1070, so if you're looking for a folding farm, get a 1070 instead of x3 1050


----------



## hertz9753

That GTX 1050 Ti looks like a potential new card for the TC NVIDIA category.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That GTX 1050 Ti looks like a potential new card for the TC NVIDIA category.


I like that. The price is solid, power consumption is great, it's rough using all the power a 780 requires for under 200k PPD.


----------



## Ithanul

So, what been the average of a 1050Ti on PPD?

Is it a little higher than a 960 on PPD?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> So, what been the average of a 1050Ti on PPD?
> 
> Is it a little higher than a 960 on PPD?


Looks like 200K based on the data a few posts back. Nothing in DB yet.


----------



## hertz9753

I have better question that @NFSxperts could answer. Are you using the latest NVIDIA driver because the 375.xx driver is bad for folding. All you have to do is look at the WU's that you are failing everyday.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=557608

I could be wrong with how I'm looking at those stats but it looks like you have some Chrome clients also running.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Looks like 200K based on the data a few posts back. Nothing in DB yet.


So barely better than compare to the little 960 I have OCed to 1551MHz.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> can u measure pc power consiumpsion while folding ?
> 
> 
> 
> I finally managed to install 372 drivers. I didn't know you could just use an older card to install the drivers and then swap the 1050ti in. I tried messing with the ini file before and it fails while installing.
> 
> Using 372.90 with a 2500k on a Gigabyte H77n-wifi, 2x ddr3 sticks, SilverStone ST45SF-G. Measuring with a watt meter.
> core18 project 10490 stock boosted at 1822mhz, 210k ppd, 110watts
> core21 project 9193 1911mhz overclocked, ~190k ppd, 121watts
> 
> max overclock was 1911mhz and won't go higher. seems to be the hard [email protected]°C. The sppeds start fluctuating once it hits 46°C.
> 
> slightly dissapointing as opposed to 210watts I got with the 1070, so if you're looking for a folding farm, get a 1070 instead of x3 1050
Click to expand...

~50k increase over average 950. Can't remember what my power readings were tho, think it was something around 120w total system power with i5-3350p.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> So, what been the average of a 1050Ti on PPD?
> 
> Is it a little higher than a 960 on PPD?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have better question that @NFSxperts could answer. Are you using the latest NVIDIA driver because the 375.xx driver is bad for folding. All you have to do is look at the WU's that you are failing everyday.
> 
> I could be wrong with how I'm looking at those stats but it looks like you have some Chrome clients also running.


I was using the 375 drivers since they are the only drivers 'officially supported' by 1050ti. I had only just figured out how to mod the ini file so I could install 372 drivers.

Yeah I'm using the nacl client on a few rigs, that's why the completed number is so high, the v7 client will automatically stop if it fails too many WUs. (looking at the stats you can tell the month I switched my smp clients over to nacl, the number doubled)

I just swapped the 1050ti from the 750ti into folding rig2. It gets around 180k to 240k depending on WU. (mostly 200k). I don't have it clocked up to 1911mhz because of the temps.


----------



## hertz9753

Thank for the update and confirming my thoughts. That should also explain to @PR-Imagery why he had to or still has to restart his rig to get a new WU.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Nope, didn't fail any units. First thing I checked for.


----------



## hertz9753

But you didn't fold any WU's with the new driver. Your EOC stats don't lie and 14 WU's for 26K on 11-20-16 say that you used the newer drivers and they failed.


----------



## PR-Imagery

cpu...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> cpu...


Oh snap!


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Using 372.90 with a 2500k on a Gigabyte H77n-wifi, 2x ddr3 sticks, SilverStone ST45SF-G. Measuring with a watt meter.
> core18 project 10490 stock boosted at 1822mhz, 210k ppd, 110watts
> core21 project 9193 1911mhz overclocked, ~190k ppd, 121watts
> 
> max overclock was 1911mhz and won't go higher. seems to be the hard [email protected]°C. The sppeds start fluctuating once it hits 46°C.
> 
> slightly dissapointing as opposed to 210watts I got with the 1070, so if you're looking for a folding farm, get a 1070 instead of x3 1050


I got new power consumption figures for the 750ti 2gb
Using the same 372.90 with a 2500k on a Gigabyte H77n-wifi, 2x ddr3 sticks, 5400krpm hdd, SilverStone ST45SF-G. Measuring with a watt meter. GPU fan @ 100%
core21 project 9196 stock clock at 1176mhz, 86k ppd, 100watts
core21 project 9196 overclocked at 1405mhz, 104k ppd, 106watts (70k to 100k)

integrated gpu only, idle 24watts
integrated gpu only, cpu loaded on 1 core (to simulate cpu usage during foldin), 52watts

So if you exclude the 50w used by the rest of the system,
160watts for the 1070
70watts for the 1050ti
56watts for the 750ti

pascal is really efficient


----------



## Flyordie209

Running a GTX 780Ti @ 1,204Mhz Core(1.162V)/1750Mhz Mem. (It can do 1,318Mhz with 1.1725V but its not worth the power increase) Its running on an FX8320 @ 4.0Ghz (which I think may be bottle-necking it a bit.. ) This is the current WU its on right now. Will edit later as it gets more.

Project 11710, Run 2, Clone 269, Gen 28 - 298,511ppd


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyordie209*
> 
> Running a GTX 780Ti @ 1,204Mhz Core/1750Mhz Mem. (It can do 1,318Mhz with 1.1725V but its not worth the power increase) Its running on an FX8320 @ 4.0Ghz (which I think may be bottle-necking it a bit.. ) This is the current WU its on right now. Will edit later as it gets more.
> 
> Project 11710, Run 2, Clone 269, Gen 28 - 298,511ppd


I forget what WU's i was running during the November Foldathon, but my 780ti was getting around 280K PPD @ 1150Mhz or so. Any more Mhz and my GPU would start to see errors. So your GPU is right where it should be







, no throttling from your CPU.


----------



## Flyordie209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I forget what WU's i was running during the November Foldathon, but my 780ti was getting around 280K PPD @ 1150Mhz or so. Any more Mhz and my GPU would start to see errors. So your GPU is right where it should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no throttling from your CPU.


I'll prolly do a 2-3 day period over the weekend and bump it to 1,320Mhz and see what its PPD is overall. I just want it to be stable for 24/7 folding and keeping heat and power usage down as much as I can. This rig is only running on a 550W PSU. lol Luckily I got a decent FX8320 and have it undervolted @ 4.0Ghz so its only drawing about 90W while [email protected] (I have it CPU folding on "6" threads at the same time.)


----------



## navjack27

i'm submitting some entries to this list under my folding name navtiidia. you'll get some entries for 980ti and 390x


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i'm submitting some entries to this list under my folding name navtiidia. you'll get some entries for 980ti and 390x


Updated, thanks for the contribution. Was your 980 Ti at 8002MHz or really at 4001MHz? I corrected it to 8002 for now since it seemed low


----------



## navjack27

yeah it gets confusing. gpu-z shows 4001mhz (what counts is that i know i flashed my bios to be 4001mhz). i know how gddr5 memory works. so yeah its 8002


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> yeah it gets confusing. gpu-z shows 4001mhz (what counts is that i know i flashed my bios to be 4001mhz). i know how gddr5 memory works. so yeah its 8002


Yeah, no problem. It doesn't serve any purpose for now but I try to keep it consistent. Maybe we'll discover memory dependency sometimes, who knows ?


----------



## tictoc

I entered a few results from my RX 480 running in Arch Linux. It looks like the Linux driver is still lagging behind the Windows driver for AMD GPUs.

RX 480 - Clocks: 1306/1750 | OS: Arch Linux x64 4.8.13 | Drivers: Open Source AMDGPU, with OpenCL from AMDGPU-Pro 16.5

p11711 - 286k PPD

p13500 - 284k PPD

p9176 - 277k PPD

p10495 - 207k PPD


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I entered a few results from my RX 480 running in Arch Linux. It looks like the Linux driver is still lagging behind the Windows driver for AMD GPUs.
> 
> RX 480 - Clocks: 1306/1750 | OS: Arch Linux x64 4.8.13 | Drivers: Open Source AMDGPU, with OpenCL from AMDGPU-Pro 16.5
> 
> p11711 - 286k PPD
> 
> p13500 - 284k PPD
> 
> p9176 - 277k PPD
> 
> p10495 - 207k PPD


Good to know, I was debating trying my RX470 in Linux, guess I will leave it on Win 10 and see if any changes before the FFW.


----------



## tictoc

I have been running my 1050ti in Linux for the last few days. The 1050ti will fold core21 WUs on the latest NVIDIA driver if the beta core_21 version is used.

GTX 1050ti: Clocks: 1759/7008 | OS Arch Linux 4.9.6 | Drivers: 375.26

p11804 - 179k PPD

p10494 - 150k PPD

p9415 - 201k PPD


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, that is not bad. Right behind my GTX960.

I should get around and log some of the GTX960 work into spreadsheet.


----------



## MARSTG

Guys, anyone has hard numbers for rx460?


----------



## MARSTG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silversk8ter*
> 
> Hi all!
> I intend to upgrade my GPU with a gtx 1060 but i wonder if the 3GB version has less performance in ppd vs a 6GB version...


if you want hard numbers for the 1060 3GB you can look at my stats for the month of January. The card is doing well but when overclocked to 2GHz it averages around 350k PPD, there is a threshold value for the QRB in between 1800MHz and 2GHz for this card that really makes a difference in PPD. I gave up the card around 29th of January and installed a 6GB 1060 that is also clocked at 2GHz and the main difference is that it receives larger WUs and it does above 400k PPD.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARSTG*
> 
> Guys, anyone has hard numbers for rx460?


We are still waiting.

You are a beaver. I folded for that team about 8 years ago, I only have about 2 million points there but it was 2009.

I just gave you a post on HWC. For the past couple of years when I tried to post I would get a get a not enough content message.


----------



## MARSTG

Beaver and proud of it!


----------



## gowanlock

I bought 2 GTX 1060 3GB during black friday sales. Very impressed with their ppd/$ purchase. I get 330k ppd at stock. Cooling is great and very quiet. Not much good for gaming. Hope to get them up and folding for FFW


----------



## Renegadesl1

So yall need RX 460 numbers, I have to replace a GTS 450 soon. Any manafacture I should stay away from?

Edit: Nevermind I just picked that Powercolor from Newegg, I will have your number in a week.


----------



## bardacuda

I would expect it to perform around the same as a 7870 / R9 270...or about 80-90k PPD


----------



## Renegadesl1

Yea, it looks that way, anywhere from 80k-100k PPD at 1212 MHz. Looks like some of the shaders can be unlocked from 896 to 1024 Stream Processors with a bios edit. I will get two weeks at 896 then do the bio edit at 1024 to see how it dose. Any other info yall need from this card?


----------



## Simmons572

Just submitted several WUs for my R9 Nano.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Just submitted several WUs for my R9 Nano.


Updated, thanks


----------



## Simmons572

Just pushed the OC on my Nano to 1020. Snagged a 400k PPD WU. Submitted.


----------



## CptAsian

Just submitted a pair of R9 Fury WUs @ stock clocks. I plan to submit a few more over the week with varying clocks.


----------



## Tex1954

Put in a couple MSI RX 480 WU's I'm testing... not bad at all for a cheapo on sale $160 (after rebate) card...

I screwed up and said it was a Gigabyte card in the form submissions... that is another card I'm testing... RX 480 is MSI for sure...

Prolly averages 315K/Day or so at 1329MHz...










*https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814137049*


----------



## kremtok

What's the consensus on the value of a 1080 over a 1070? I expect that with the release of the 1080Ti imminent that I'll be able to pick up a used card to upgrade my 970. Is the extra 60k PPD worth $200?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> What's the consensus on the value of a 1080 over a 1070? I expect that with the release of the 1080Ti imminent that I'll be able to pick up a used card to upgrade my 970. Is the extra 60k PPD worth $200?


The 1070 folds and games like a GTX 980 Ti.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> What's the consensus on the value of a 1080 over a 1070? I expect that with the release of the 1080Ti imminent that I'll be able to pick up a used card to upgrade my 970. Is the extra 60k PPD worth $200?


For that $200, you can get an RX480 OC model and make 135K-300K with it.

Looks like the 1080Ti should probably fold like Titan XP, which cost even more...

Use a spread sheet... are two 1070's better than 2 used 980Ti or one 1080 etc... PPD can be Points Per Dollar. Could also figure Points Per Watt and subtract that cost as well... Money saved can be used to pay electric bill etc...


----------



## BeerCan

For folding I think right now 1070's are the best card out there for PPD/$ I stopped buying 1080's for my client machines and went to 1070's and 480's. The costs are way cheaper and as far as the 1070 goes it get almost as good PPD as a 1080. In addition it games pretty good as well, if you want to waste gpu cycles doing that


----------



## Ithanul

I really hope the 1080Ti knocks down the 1070 and 1080 prices. Maybe then I can find a used one in my price range. Then again, I keep buying goodies for my truck.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I really hope the 1080Ti knocks down the 1070 and 1080 prices. Maybe then I can find a used one in my price range. Then again, I keep buying goodies for my truck.


Gotta have a nice truck. That's rule 1


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Gotta have a nice truck. That's rule 1


Indeed, my issue is I have a truck and a motorcycle. Still need to find a nice aftermarket pipe and muf for the motorcycle.

Right now working on my sound system for the truck. Just got me some nice tweeters to replace the stock ones. Going to require some dremel magic and engineering to make them fit in nice and look like they belong.

Though, that shop had a nice solid state mono block that caught my attention. So debating about nabbing that for the subwoofer setup later.


----------



## hertz9753

I remember when I folded with 10 GTX 460's when they were the card to buy. I switched one out for a 480, I should have never done that.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> For that $200, you can get an RX480 OC model and make 135K-300K with it.
> 
> Looks like the 1080Ti should probably fold like Titan XP, which cost even more...
> 
> Use a spread sheet... are two 1070's better than 2 used 980Ti or one 1080 etc... PPD can be Points Per Dollar. Could also figure Points Per Watt and subtract that cost as well... Money saved can be used to pay electric bill etc...


Thanks for the advice. It looks like the 1080 certainly isn't worth the money for the small amount of extra folding performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> For folding I think right now 1070's are the best card out there for PPD/$ I stopped buying 1080's for my client machines and went to 1070's and 480's. The costs are way cheaper and as far as the 1070 goes it get almost as good PPD as a 1080. In addition it games pretty good as well, if you want to waste gpu cycles doing that


Nah, this will go into a dedicated folding rig and I'll keep a 970 to game on. Part of my goal here is to get my gaming rig back!

I went with the 1070 with the new EVGA ICX cooler. Hope to have it up and running in a week or two.


----------



## Cerberus

how do you find the project number starting with a P?

what do you even need to do to fill out a form entry?

my ppd is abnormal?


----------



## mmonnin

The GPU project in your SS is 9176. Many say it without the P. PRCG is Project Run Clone Gen which identifies the specific WU you're working on.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerberus*
> 
> how do you find the project number starting with a P?
> 
> what do you even need to do to fill out a form entry?
> 
> my ppd is abnormal?


You should click on advanced control instead of web when you open the client. You can also look up WU's on the Stanford website, just enter the number and enter.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject.overusingIPswillbebanned?p=9176


----------



## bardacuda

So does anyone have a 1080 Ti or is thinking of getting one? I'd love to see the numbers for it, although it will probably be the same as Titan XP numbers.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

As soon as I can get my hands on one with a custom heat sink... Preferably EVGA. I guess there will be some folders responding with founders edition before that happens.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> So does anyone have a 1080 Ti or is thinking of getting one? I'd love to see the numbers for it, although it will probably be the same as Titan XP numbers.


I plan to get an AIB 1080Ti (Looking at the EVGA FTW model) if I can get my two 980Tis sold off.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> So does anyone have a 1080 Ti or is thinking of getting one? I'd love to see the numbers for it, although it will probably be the same as Titan XP numbers.


So far 800k-1.3m almost exactly inline with the Titan XP. The thermals really hold these back on the stock cooler.


----------



## Simmons572

My hunch is that people who decided to put their GPU under water may see numbers closer to 1.4M or even 1.5M.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> My hunch is that people who decided to put their GPU under water may see numbers closer to 1.4M or even 1.5M.


I intend to test it out as soon as I can get my grubby mitts on a pair of bitspower blocks.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I fold (for another team though) But I can test today and see what sort of PDD I get with my GTX 1080TI under water if people are interested!


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I fold (for another team though) But I can test today and see what sort of PDD I get with my GTX 1080TI under water if people are interested!


Heck yea the more data points the better. Even if you're not on our team


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I fold (for another team though) But I can test today and see what sort of PDD I get with my GTX 1080TI under water if people are interested!


Ooo, please do!

Some peeps on another forum are looking for hard data points as well.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

This was with folding with the 1700 at 100% as well.

Not sure how stable this is in order of average score. The clocks are stable.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I fold (for another team though) But I can test today and see what sort of PDD I get with my GTX 1080TI under water if people are interested!


Like the others have said, please submit your data! And if you know anyone else who has data they'd like to submit, please send them this way. The more information we can get, the better.


----------



## mmonnin

Jeepers creepers 1.5m PPD.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> This was with folding with the 1700 at 100% as well.
> 
> Not sure how stable this is in order of average score. The clocks are stable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good


----------



## Ryahn

I have my 980ti running with client-type: advanced, it seemed stable all through the night until about an hour ago. The OC failed. I originally tried the same numbers that were reported in the GPU Database but it looks like it wont work in my case. So far I have it running at 1474MHz core clock, 3304MHz mem clock and no voltage adjustment. Temps are stable at 49-50C.

Hopefully I am not doing anything wrong and its just my GPU.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> I have my 980ti running with client-type: advanced, it seemed stable all through the night until about an hour ago. The OC failed. I originally tried the same numbers that were reported in the GPU Database but it looks like it wont work in my case. So far I have it running at 1474MHz core clock, 3304MHz mem clock and no voltage adjustment. Temps are stable at 49-50C.
> 
> Hopefully I am not doing anything wrong and its just my GPU.


I found that one of my 980ti's did not want to fold past 1475. Folding is much more sensitive than benchmarks to any errors. Also some units are happy with higher overclocks than others. If you're looking squeeze a few more ppd out I recommend setting the next unit percentage at 100 so you don't have a unit burning qrb while you fold that last percent.


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> I found that one of my 980ti's did not want to fold past 1475. Folding is much more sensitive than benchmarks to any errors. Also some units are happy with higher overclocks than others. If you're looking squeeze a few more ppd out I recommend setting the next unit percentage at 100 so you don't have a unit burning qrb while you fold that last percent.


Ah, I have mine set to 1474 now and already have it set to fold to 100

Thanks, I will definitely keep an eye on it.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, seems I got the rare 980Tis that can fold over 1500MHz. Soon to be ride of them though. Going to replace with a 1080Ti or two.

Now, if I can find their boxes.


----------



## mmonnin

I'm lucky to get 1430 in the Winter. Last summer when it got warmer in that room I had to bump it down a strap.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My 980Ti that is in a folding/lan machine does 1500mhz easily on stock voltage.


----------



## NBrock

Figured I would start submitting these again. I kept forgetting to for a while.

Submitted via the form...but here is a screenshot. 1070 FTW @ 2075 core and 4000 mem running @ 52*c.
I know CPU helps a bit with Nvidia cards so here are the specs. 4790k @ 4.75 with 2400 and cas 10.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

1.3M on a WU I had this morning. 1.15M and 1.2M.

Will report back more once I am with my system.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 1.3M on a WU I had this morning. 1.15M and 1.2M.
> 
> Will report back more once I am with my system.


Are you an elf? I'm wondering because I grew up with many elves in North Dakota and many of them were good friends. All kidding aside your contribution is welcome.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

A young, Norwegian elf that is. ^^

I've been folding since I was 14, so for the past three years. :-D

Will report the next 30 readings or so, then we would have a nice, stable average.


----------



## hertz9753

http://hostfest.com/

We have that every year. It's in the northern part of North Dakota. For some reason many people say Norddakota here.


----------



## Cerberus

how are people getting 700k from the 1070?

i just installed the client and started folding..

are there any client tags I need to put in?


----------



## mmonnin

Moar OC! Some WUs I only got 550k, some a lil over 700k.


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Moar OC! Some WUs I only got 550k, some a lil over 700k.


ive hit my limit without bios tweaks...

temps are fine too :/


----------



## Cerberus

also, how do you submit logs, via .txt (where are they)


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerberus*
> 
> also, how do you submit logs, via .txt (where are they)


In the start menu in the FAHClient folder there is a Data Directory link. It'll open a folder that will contain the current log and a sub folder with prior logs.


----------



## CptAsian

I've been submitting a few more pairs of R9 Fury work units, some at stock clocks (1050 MHz) and some OC'd (1110 MHz). Might do a few more if I can remember.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerberus*
> 
> how are people getting 700k from the 1070?
> 
> i just installed the client and started folding..
> 
> are there any client tags I need to put in?


You'll want to get a passkey, as such enables quick return bonus (commonly referred to as QRB). For it to activate, you need an email address, you then get your passkey via Stanford's site, and then after ten successful work units you will start receiving the QRB's. To keep receiving such, you will have to maintain an 80% successful completion ration.


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You'll want to get a passkey, as such enables quick return bonus (commonly referred to as QRB). For it to activate, you need an email address, you then get your passkey via Stanford's site, and then after ten successful work units you will start receiving the QRB's. To keep receiving such, you will have to maintain an 80% successful completion ration.


I've always used a passkey, sorry I should have said that in the original post


----------



## Cerberus

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B8ZW8_bva0KpNGtpdVM4cXpCRUE?usp=sharing

My logs


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerberus*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B8ZW8_bva0KpNGtpdVM4cXpCRUE?usp=sharing
> 
> My logs


If you want to fold on the CPU, open up the CPU slot and change it from -1 to 6. There are no 7 threaded CPU units. There used to be so the legacy CPU -1 (-1 to reserve one for a GPU) setting for a 8 threaded CPU doesn't get work by default any more.


----------



## tictoc

@Cerberus I took a quick look through your logs, and the frame times for the projects that I looked at, look pretty comperable to what my 1070 was doing in Windows. As @mmonnin pointed out, all the "Failed to get assignment" errors on the CPU slot, are due to no WUs for cpu7.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerberus*
> 
> how are people getting 700k from the 1070?
> 
> i just installed the client and started folding..
> 
> are there any client tags I need to put in?


I get well over 700k on mine for some work units, but my 7-day average is at 662k right now. It was 680k last night, so it is variable because some work units give more PPD than others. Make sure you're comparing apples to apples!

Oh, and you can try to fold on Linux. That'll give you a bit of a boost.


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I get well over 700k on mine for some work units, but my 7-day average is at 662k right now. It was 680k last night, so it is variable because some work units give more PPD than others. Make sure you're comparing apples to apples!
> 
> Oh, and you can try to fold on Linux. That'll give you a bit of a boost.


So I pushed memory to 4100 and it bumped my ppd up 20k on an 8613 unit

so far stable in game and folding is 2000/[email protected] 50c


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerberus*
> 
> So I pushed memory to 4100 and it bumped my ppd up 20k on an 8613 unit
> 
> so far stable in game and folding is 2000/[email protected] 50c


Here's my settings:


----------



## nerd1234

Hi,

I have a problem with my GPU's PPD. I use a Geforce Titan X (Maxwell, FE with the default clocks) for [email protected] For some reason my PPD is ~90k-100k with that GPU. Even my CPU (8-core, 16 thread Xeon E5 2667V4) is in the same league when it comes to PPD (~80k PPD). My GPU load is ~85%. I do not get even remotely the same PPD as the Titan X should get (680k PPD). I use 64 bit Win10 with all the latest Nvidia drivers. I also have CUDA and cuDNN installed (if that matters).

Any idea why this happens?


----------



## pangallosr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerd1234*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem with my GPU's PPD. I use a Geforce Titan X (Maxwell, FE with the default clocks) for [email protected] For some reason my PPD is ~90k-100k with that GPU. Even my CPU (8-core, 16 thread Xeon E5 2667V4) is in the same league when it comes to PPD (~80k PPD). My GPU load is ~85%. I do not get even remotely the same PPD as the Titan X should get (680k PPD). I use 64 bit Win10 with all the latest Nvidia drivers. I also have CUDA and cuDNN installed (if that matters).
> 
> Any idea why this happens?


strange.. running two TX (M) myself and both are right where they should be. Newest drivers, Win10. Maybe it is in your Win10 Power Management or Nvidia Control Panel settings that could be causing the issue.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerd1234*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem with my GPU's PPD. I use a Geforce Titan X (Maxwell, FE with the default clocks) for [email protected] For some reason my PPD is ~90k-100k with that GPU. Even my CPU (8-core, 16 thread Xeon E5 2667V4) is in the same league when it comes to PPD (~80k PPD). My GPU load is ~85%. I do not get even remotely the same PPD as the Titan X should get (680k PPD). I use 64 bit Win10 with all the latest Nvidia drivers. I also have CUDA and cuDNN installed (if that matters).
> 
> Any idea why this happens?


Are you using a passkey? I suspect that's where most of the problem is as the client is showing base credit only.
Passkeys unlock the quick return bonus. Also, set the cpu to cpu=14 as [email protected] doesn't play well with odd thread counts


----------



## mmonnin

There is a passkey as the estimated credit is more than the base credit. What is your GPU clocked at? Or was the unit paused for a long period.


----------



## Ithanul

Have you checked the core clocks? The GPU may have clocked itself down to some super low clock.


----------



## bardacuda

I think it's probably due to not having a core free to feed the GPU. I would leave 2 threads (1 physical core) freed up and see if that helps utilization/PPD.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Here is my avg. PPD for the 1080Ti. Had to test it over several days. Not testet the latest driver yet.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1.5
1.3
1.4
1.1
1.2
1.3
1.2
1.35
1.37
1.1
1.1
1.0
1.3
1.15
1.15
1.1
1.1
1.3

= 22,02 : 18 = 1,22. It is 00:42 AM, if I did something wrong, I'll blame it on that










This is with undervolting. I've notcied that undervolting kills the PPD on my old 1080 at least. Dunno if it is the same with the 1080Ti. Have anyone else tested?


----------



## jarble

Across 87 wu's the 1080ti's are pulling 1168567.693 average Project 9414 is really pulling the average down at 800,000ppd project 13204 pulls 1,500,000 ppd so the swing is massive. I may chuck the advanced flag and try some more units


----------



## navjack27

one thing i noticed with my ryzen computer with now TWO gpus in it is that i can easially fold on the CPU with all 16 cores without really hurting the PPD of the GPUs. i'm still collecting WUs before i'm solid on that.


----------



## hertz9753

Is that avatar a M2 Bradley?


----------



## bardacuda

Looks like a King Tiger.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Is that avatar a M2 Bradley?


Anglerfish Team (あんこうチーム Ankō Chīmu) is one of the teams of Ooarai Girls High School's Sensha-Dō team, commanded by Miho Nishizumi, operates the Panzer IV and the main protagonists' team in Girls und Panzer.

The Panzer IV is a German medium tank with a 7.5cm gun. Earlier models like the Ausf.D have the short 7.5cm KwK 37 gun. Later models like the Ausf.F2 and Ausf.H have the longer 7.5cm KwK 40. From Ausf.G to Ausf.J are fitted with skirt armor or "Schürzen".


----------



## Ithanul

Mmmm. Panzer tanks. Sorry, but I love German tanks.


----------



## thrgk

I got 2 980ti and. 5960x, should I still use a Linux os to fold like Ubuntu to get Max ppd.

Also is it worth folding on the cpu or no ?

Thanks


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I got 2 980ti and. 5960x, should I still use a Linux os to fold like Ubuntu to get Max ppd.
> 
> Also is it worth folding on the cpu or no ?
> 
> Thanks


Linux is faster for folding for CPU and GPU. Folding on the CPU is up to you but is a lot less PPD/W. You'll need to reserve 2 threads for the GPUs.


----------



## bardacuda

Is it faster with AMD GPUs too on open source drivers? I just tried Linux yesterday (Debian Stretch/testing) but couldn't for the life of me get the proprietary drivers to work.

A bit off-topic, but is there a HWiNFO equivalent on Linux? Only thing I could find is GKrellm and gnome-system-monitor or something like that but they were super basic and couldn't see any voltages or temps (or anything GPU-related really). Also tried lm-sensors or something like that but it was useless and said something about unknown SMBus driver which I couldn't find either.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Is it faster with AMD GPUs too on open source drivers? I just tried Linux yesterday (Debian Stretch/testing) but couldn't for the life of me get the proprietary drivers to work.


 OpenCL has not been added to the open source drivers yet. It is on the road map, but probably won't hit the kernel until 4.12 at the earliest.

To run [email protected] in Linux on an AMD GPU, you will need to use the proprietary drivers. I haven't run Debian in a long time, so unfortunately I can't help with the install.

**Edit** When I last tested the performance on my 480, with the 16.60 driver, performance was nearly on par with Windows. That was a huge improvement over testing that I did last summer.


----------



## bardacuda

Guess I should just scrap it and use Ubuntu. I went with that (Debian) cuz it had lots of praise and I read something about Ubuntu having built-in spyware, but afterwards read that that has been disabled since 16.04. What about a hardware/resource monitor?

EDIT: Ok so it's still better to stay on Windows with AMD GPUs at least for now when it comes to folding? I really want to switch over to Linux because I don't like where M$ went after Windows 7. Really hoping game devs start making everything work with Vulkan/Linux. I know Star Citizen scrapped their DX12 plans and are going with Vulkan, and the Civ games already work on Linux...so that might be good enough for me!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Linux is faster for folding for CPU and GPU. Folding on the CPU is up to you but is a lot less PPD/W. You'll need to reserve 2 threads for the GPUs.


Agreed. Just make sure to have the right drive installed.

The 5960X can put some decent PPD out. My little test run on mine in Windows 7 had around 130-135K PPD on an a7 unit using 10 threads. But yeah, the PPD/Watt ratio probably sucks.







Plus, it sure gets toasty.

My best advice to thrgk is to fold with the Tis and use the spare threads on the 5960X to do BOINC units. Linux runs nicely with both going.


----------



## navjack27

I'm tempted to see if I'd really get much more PPD on my main rig. Could I just Linux off of a USB flash drive and test it that way?


----------



## NBrock

Any 1080ti (non founders ed) numbers?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Any 1080ti (non founders ed) numbers?


Give me a bit of time. I just got my 1080 Ti SC today.

I will make sure to submit numbers.


----------



## NBrock

Yay!


----------



## NBrock

I decided to go ahead and pull the trigger. Ordered an EVGA SC 1080ti. Gotta get my folding output up a bit


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> I decided to go ahead and pull the trigger. Ordered an EVGA SC 1080ti. Gotta get my folding output up a bit


At least that will give two sources of data points for these cards.


----------



## NBrock

Yep







I plan on submitting my results.


----------



## Ithanul

Mine take a bit before I submit. The Pent going on. So, it probably going to get abused with BOINC first.


----------



## NBrock

Nice have you overclocked at all? What is yours boosting to stock?


----------



## Calcii

Hello colleagues!







Some new records from team *TSC!Russia*
Record of comrade *tguskill*
Quote:


> Configuration: *GeForce GTX 1080 Ti @1860 / 378.92 / FAHClient V7.4.16 -beta / Windows 10 x64*
> Project: 13200
> Core: OPENMM_21 0.0.18
> IP server: 171.67.108.107
> PPD: *1 376 312*
> Avg. time : 0:01:38
> Bonus factor: 5.75
> Finished: 98%


And record from *TSC!TeamServer*: fotos and water cooling components https://forums.overclockers.ru/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=424699
Quote:


> Configuration: *GeForce GTX 1080 @1932 / 370.28 / FAHClient V7.4.16 -beta / Linux Mint 18.1 x64*
> Project: 13902 (41-0-40)
> Core: OPENMM_21 0.0.18
> IP server: 171.67.108.107
> PPD: *756 569*
> Avg. time: 0:00:51
> Bonus factor: 7.97
> Finished: 32%


Quote:


> Configuration: *GeForce GTX 1080 @1957 / 370.28 / FAHClient V7.4.16 -beta / Linux Mint 18.1 x64*
> Project: 11431 (10-57-3)
> Core: OPENMM_21 0.0.18
> IP server: 140.163.4.232
> PPD: *789 482*
> Avg. time: 0:02:15
> Bonus factor: 6.93
> Finished: 62%


Quote:


> Configuration: *GeForce GTX 1080 @1969 / 370.28 / FAHClient V7.4.16 -beta / Linux Mint 18.1 x64*
> Project: 11406 (4-45-419)
> Core: OPENMM_21 0.0.18
> IP server: 140.163.4.232
> PPD: *929 521*
> Avg. time: 0:02:23
> Bonus factor: 6.73
> Finished: 67%


Quote:


> Configuration: *GeForce GTX 1080 @2004 / 370.28 / FAHClient V7.4.16 -beta / Linux Mint 18.1 x64*
> Project: 13204 (36-8-128)
> Core: OPENMM_21 0.0.18
> IP server: 171.67.108.102
> PPD: *948 410*
> Avg. time: 0:01:19
> Bonus factor: 6.4
> Finished: 77%


Total: *3 423 982*


----------



## hertz9753

Did you finish any of those WU's or are you just testing?


----------



## Calcii

*hertz9753*
Yes all WU's are finished


----------



## NBrock

Submitted some info. Project 10496 is running TPF of 1min 23sec. @ 1999 core clock.


----------



## NBrock

Submitted for Project 11431 @ 1999 core with a TPF of 1min 47sec


----------



## Calcii

*NBrock* Not bad but 13200 more powerfull. You can install linux, and try test it? I did not find normal drivers on Linux for [email protected] on 1080Ti








When the table of records will be updated?


----------



## kremtok

I just got 850k PPD on 11431 with my GTX 1070. I can't imagine what the 1080Ti comes up with on that.


----------



## bardacuda

I'm going to take a wild guess and say 1,118,839


----------



## NBrock

Just submitted another one. Project 11407 @ 1999 core with a TPF of 1 min 15 sec. Estimated PPD is 1,260,276.


----------



## NBrock

Submitted another. This one for P11406 with a TPF of 1min 56sec @1999 core. For an estimated 1,265,732ppd.


----------



## Ithanul

Crap, I really need to get my lazy butt and install mine.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I just got 850k PPD on 11431 with my GTX 1070. I can't imagine what the 1080Ti comes up with on that.


1,443,810 on the top end for me. Fastest unit I have turned out to date is 13204 @ 1,668,410


----------



## NBrock

Just submitted another.

Project 9176.
TPF is 33sec
Estimated PPD is 1,363,008
Core clock is 2025 (1080ti)


----------



## NBrock

Submitted another for 1080ti
Project 9181 @ 2050 core
TPF is 36 sec with estimated 1,432,076 ppd


----------



## NBrock

Submitted another for the 1080ti.

Project 9194
Core clock 2050
TPF 30sec
Estimated PPD is 1,425,644


----------



## NBrock

Anyone updating the sheet?


----------



## lanofsong

Not sure if @TheBlademaster01 is still working on it?


----------



## NBrock

I was just checking. I submitted a number of projects for the 1080ti and hadn't noticed any update to the list.


----------



## hertz9753

@TheBlademaster01 is probably out touring with a jazz band and playing his saxophone. Maybe he will run out of reeds he will come back.


----------



## Ithanul

I will get around to submit data once I get my lazy butt to put the 1080Ti in.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I will get around to submit data once I get my lazy butt to put the 1080Ti in.


I still love you, butt can I quote you on that? I wouldn't do it butt it is funny. Good luck with your degree.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I still love you, butt can I quote you on that? I wouldn't do it butt it is funny. Good luck with your degree.


Don't worry, I will get the rig fully up this weekend, if I can keep myself away from my truck.

My degree actually showed up in the mail right when I came back from the vacation. Now next year, on towards another two to three years for the next level.








And nope, college level English classes still did not straighten my grammar out.


----------



## mfdoom7

getting 100k ppd on 1080TI after hour of folding :S

what could be wrong ? temp is 72c max 1868mhz constant


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> getting 100k ppd on 1080TI after hour of folding :S
> 
> what could be wrong ? temp is 72c max 1868mhz constant


Do you have a passkey?


----------



## mfdoom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Do you have a passkey?


nope. this causes it ?

Edit: got it working and seeing some nice ppd, thank you so much.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> nope. this causes it ?
> 
> Edit: got it working and seeing some nice ppd, thank you so much.


Yup, a passkey gives you the Quick Return Bonus. The faster its returned the more bonus you get. Most of the points come from the bonus these days vs the flat rate per WU.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calcii*
> 
> Hello colleagues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some new records from team *TSC!Russia*
> Record of comrade *tguskill*
> And record from *TSC!TeamServer*: fotos and water cooling components https://forums.overclockers.ru/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=424699
> 
> Total: *3 423 982*


Thanks again for the submissions Calcii









I don't see those 1080 results in the submissions though. Are you sure you submitted them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calcii*
> 
> *NBrock* Not bad but 13200 more powerfull. You can install linux, and try test it? I did not find normal drivers on Linux for [email protected] on 1080Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the table of records will be updated?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Anyone updating the sheet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Not sure if @TheBlademaster01
> is still working on it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @TheBlademaster01 is probably out touring with a jazz band and playing his saxophone. Maybe he will run out of reeds he will come back.


Lol, that's not quite what happened but I like that explanation so let's roll with it. I do update the sheet from time to time. It's just that there are often times when I don't see submissions and I forget about it. It's still in the root folder of my Google drive so I won't completely forget about it.

Also, almost 4 years since I have been doing this, that means we're getting close to the point where I "own" this thread for longer than mortimersnerd


----------



## Calcii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I don't see those 1080 results in the submissions though. Are you sure you submitted them?


I forgot and did not even see that on GTX1080 a record







Now I introduce

Now I catch a record for 1080 Ti, coming soon


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calcii*
> 
> I forgot and did not even see that on GTX1080 a record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I introduce
> 
> Now I catch a record for 1080 Ti, coming soon


Sure


----------



## Calcii

Quote:


> Configuration: *MSI HAWK GeForce GTX 1080 Ti @2017 / 381.22 / FAHClient V7.4.16 -beta / Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS x64*
> Project name: 13204 (34-15-178)
> Core: OPENMM_21 0.0.18
> IP server: 171.67.108.102
> Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:56 - *1 589 114.0* PPD
> Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:57 - *1 547 478.7* PPD


----------



## tictoc

Just added a few more random RX 480 in Linux results. I haven't tested it on the newest Linux driver, but I will give it a spin over the weekend and see how it runs.

P10496 - 273k PPD

P9414 - 280k PPD

P11407 - 351k PPD

P11418 - 311k PPD


----------



## Calcii

New record from our comrade *Lecc* and his GTX 1070:
Quote:


> Configuration: *GTX 1070 Palit JetStream @2113/8300MHz/ 370.28 / FAHClient V7.4.16 -beta / Linux 3.2.0-74-generic x64*
> Project name: 11431 (4-43-67)
> Core: OPENMM_21 0.0.18
> Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:56 - *991 188* PPD


----------



## Calcii

Quote:


> Configuration: *GeForce GTX 1080 @1970 / 370.28 / FAHClient V7.4.16 -beta / Linux Mint 18.1 x64*
> Project ID: 11806 (0-137-36)
> Core: OPENMM_21 0.0.18
> Avg. Time - PPD: 0:00:26 - *1 067 592*


----------



## NBrock




----------



## Calcii

New record from comrade *tguskill*
Quote:


> Configuration: *GeForce GTX 1080 Ti @2020 / 381.22 / FAHClient V7.4.16 -beta / Linux Mint 18.1*
> Project name: 13204 (Unknown)
> Core: OPENMM_21 0.0.18
> Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:55 - *1 632 601* PPD
> Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:56 - *1 583 476* PPD


----------



## Calcii

And a project *CrunchZilla* from comrade *tguskill*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jaymiec1

Hi guys,

I just started folding over the past few days and I have some questions, if you would be kind enough to answer.

I'm currently folding with:

2 x 480
1 x 470
2 x 570
1 x 580

Windows 10
[email protected] - Curecoin/Foldingcoin

However my PPD is fairly low - 1,100,000 or so. I'm not folding with my CPU at all.

I've read the forum and a lot of people are getting 250-300k PPD for these GPU's.

1) Does anyone have any ideas about why this is so low and how I can speed it up? Any tricks in the client itself or coding?

2) What is more important when it comes to overclocking for more PPD? Memory or Core?

3) Does changing the timing straps of a cards bios have any impact on the PPD?

4) Are the PPD predictions in the client actually accurate?

If someone would be kind enough to offer some advice or answers, you would make my day. I'd be extremely grateful.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaymiec1*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I just started folding over the past few days and I have some questions, if you would be kind enough to answer.
> 
> I'm currently folding with:
> 
> 2 x 480
> 1 x 470
> 2 x 570
> 1 x 580
> 
> Windows 10
> [email protected] - Curecoin/Foldingcoin
> 
> However my PPD is fairly low - 1,100,000 or so. I'm not folding with my CPU at all.
> 
> I've read the forum and a lot of people are getting 250-300k PPD for these GPU's.
> 
> 1) Does anyone have any ideas about why this is so low and how I can speed it up? Any tricks in the client itself or coding?
> 
> 2) What is more important when it comes to overclocking for more PPD? Memory or Core?
> 
> 3) Does changing the timing straps of a cards bios have any impact on the PPD?
> 
> 4) Are the PPD predictions in the client actually accurate?
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to offer some advice or answers, you would make my day. I'd be extremely grateful.


Specs of the rest of the computer? FAH does need some bandwidth on the PCI-E lane and there is a steady drop in performance each step down in lanes and PCI-E version.

Welcome to OCN.

Edit: The client PPD predictions need several % to reach an accurate number.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaymiec1*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I just started folding over the past few days and I have some questions, if you would be kind enough to answer.
> 
> I'm currently folding with:
> 
> 2 x 480
> 1 x 470
> 2 x 570
> 1 x 580
> 
> Windows 10
> [email protected] - Curecoin/Foldingcoin
> 
> However my PPD is fairly low - 1,100,000 or so. I'm not folding with my CPU at all.
> 
> I've read the forum and a lot of people are getting 250-300k PPD for these GPU's.
> 
> 1) Does anyone have any ideas about why this is so low and how I can speed it up? Any tricks in the client itself or coding?
> 
> 2) What is more important when it comes to overclocking for more PPD? Memory or Core?
> 
> 3) Does changing the timing straps of a cards bios have any impact on the PPD?
> 
> 4) Are the PPD predictions in the client actually accurate?
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to offer some advice or answers, you would make my day. I'd be extremely grateful.


1- Typically the higher PPDs for those cards are because of overclocking.
2- The core clocks are typically more important. From my experience, the memory clocks have had little to no affect on the PPD output.
3- For this one, I am not quite sure. Paging @navjack27 for assistance!
4- They are usually within about 10k PPD of the actual numbers. I would strongly suggest that you set up HFM for more accurate PPD calculations and WU logging.

That's the other thing, some of the Work Units have a significantly higher PPD output than others. It's a bit of a lottery in that regards.

Oh, and welcome to OCN!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Specs of the rest of the computer? FAH does need some bandwidth on the PCI-E lane and there is a steady drop in performance each step down in lanes and PCI-E version.


That is a good point, could you please provide more information on about your folding rig(s)?


----------



## navjack27

im pretty sure that folding isn't as memory intensive a thing. i haven't tested it but i'm sure you could get away with looser timings and lower vram clocks to try to get higher core


----------



## Jaymiec1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Specs of the rest of the computer? FAH does need some bandwidth on the PCI-E lane and there is a steady drop in performance each step down in lanes and PCI-E version.
> 
> Welcome to OCN.
> 
> Edit: The client PPD predictions need several % to reach an accurate number.


Cheers for the welcome and answers to both of you, @Simmons572 and @mmonnin =)

It's a pretty average mining set up.

CPU - G3900
Motherboard - Asus Z170A
Memory - 8 GB Ram
Hard Drive - M.2 WD Green 120GB
PSU - Superflower 1200W (Power Draw from wall is 800W)

I've disabled 5 of the cards and I'm only using my 570 right now, which I've overclocked slightly to 1350 on the core. The PPD is still only 220k~, which although not terrible is still 20-30% less than I'd really expect. The reported PPD of a 470 on the front page is 264k - I'd really hope a 570 with a decent overclock would beat that.

I've been mining Eth for quite a while, but due to the difficulty started looking into other coins and found folding. Still trying to decide which to focus on, so every % helps.

Have either of you had much luck playing around with voltages? Temperatures are quite a bit higher than Eth mining (Although strangely the power use is around the same). I may look into underclocking the memory to solve this.

It's difficult to run "Trial & Error" tests when, as you said, each WU can be very different and needing a 24 hour window to get a real idea of the situation. As a result every little bit of info helps.

Thanks for your answers and help, I appreciate it guys =)

Edit: Thanks also to @navjack27. I think I'll flash the bios of the cards and try underclocking memory to see what results I can get. Hopefully lower temps and faster PPD.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaymiec1*
> 
> Cheers for the welcome and answers to both of you, @Simmons572 and @mmonnin =)
> 
> It's a pretty average mining set up.
> 
> CPU - G3900
> Motherboard - Asus Z170A
> Memory - 8 GB Ram
> Hard Drive - M.2 WD Green 120GB
> PSU - Superflower 1200W (Power Draw from wall is 800W)
> 
> I've disabled 5 of the cards and I'm only using my 570 right now, which I've overclocked slightly to 1350 on the core. The PPD is still only 220k~, which although not terrible is still 20-30% less than I'd really expect. The reported PPD of a 470 on the front page is 264k - I'd really hope a 570 with a decent overclock would beat that.
> 
> I've been mining Eth for quite a while, but due to the difficulty started looking into other coins and found folding. Still trying to decide which to focus on, so every % helps.
> 
> Have either of you had much luck playing around with voltages? Temperatures are quite a bit higher than Eth mining (Although strangely the power use is around the same). I may look into underclocking the memory to solve this.
> 
> It's difficult to run "Trail & Error" tests when, as you said, each WU can be very different and needing a 24 hour window to get a real idea of the situation. As a result every little bit of info helps.
> 
> Thanks for your answers and help, I appreciate it guys =)
> 
> Edit: Thanks also to @navjack27. I think I'll flash the bios of the cards and try underclocking memory to see what results I can get. Hopefully lower temps and faster PPD.


Ah well that definitely explains part of the issue. Unlike mining, folding thrives with better PCIe bandwidth. I would strongly suggest that you take the 580 and x2 480s and plug them directly into the x16 slots. Granted the 3rd GPU would be a bit restricted due to the 4x slot limitation, but it would be better than the 1x risers you are probably using (my appologies if I am making assumptions).

In regards to the temps, your temps from folding will be similar to your temps from mining. These AMD GPUs can be fairly temperature sensitive, so the lower your temps, the better your OCing headroom can be.

I personally have not played around with custom voltages and vbios's. All of my OCing has ever been done using MSI Afterburner in Win10, so my knowledge is a bit limited in that department.

--

As a little aside, if you decide that you want to keep folding 24/7, and you are in it for the long-haul, you may want to consider joining the Team Competition. We can get you more information about that later if you are interested


----------



## mmonnin

Not sure where that post went but I was wondering if it was a mining setup since you mentioned Curecoin. Expect several % drop when cutting the bandwidth in half to an 8x slot. Going further to 1x slots you are prob getting closer to that 20% loss in performance.

AMD cards don't use much CPU (at least compared to NV cards) when folding but 6 cards on 2c/2t might be pushing it. Some others that fold on AMD cards could better weigh in on the CPU usage.

I stopped running my 580 on Nicehash yesterday after about a month. Return was down nearly by 75% with the increased difficulty and price drops.


----------



## Jaymiec1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Ah well that definitely explains part of the issue. Unlike mining, folding thrives with better PCIe bandwidth. I would strongly suggest that you take the 580 and x2 480s and plug them directly into the x16 slots. Granted the 3rd GPU would be a bit restricted due to the 4x slot limitation, but it would be better than the 1x risers you are probably using (my appologies if I am making assumptions).
> 
> In regards to the temps, your temps from folding will be similar to your temps from mining. These AMD GPUs can be fairly temperature sensitive, so the lower your temps, the better your OCing headroom can be.
> 
> I personally have not played around with custom voltages and vbios's. All of my OCing has ever been done using MSI Afterburner in Win10, so my knowledge is a bit limited in that department.
> 
> --
> 
> As a little aside, if you decide that you want to keep folding 24/7, and you are in it for the long-haul, you may want to consider joining the Team Competition. We can get you more information about that later if you are interested


That might explain it. I've left them on for a couple of hours now and they're all quite low PPD

199k
173k
173k
180k
162k
210k
=1,097,000

Unfortunately there isn't room to plug even 3 of them directly into the Mobo, and even if there was it would effectively make the x1 slots useless =( I could plug 2 directly in, but then I'd only be getting 600k~ or so, instead of 1 million+.

I could buy a x16 to x16 riser cable, but they're nowhere near long enough to fit my rig. I'd have to just lie the cards down on the carpet, which seems pretty terrible.
I could buy more motherboards and spread the cards alongside the x 16 slots, but I'd probably end buying 7 motherboards, cpu's, psu's etc, which would be ridiculously expensive.

I'm not sure I have too much of a choice other than to accept a less than ideal situation. They might not be reaching their 100% peak, but they're getting enough to justify a bad situation and fixes are too expensive or a bit janky. Even after overclocking them all to 1350, it still hangs at 1.1mil. I guess I've just hit a bottleneck. Thanks for your help anyway, at least I know why now.

As for joining the team, to earn Curecoin you have to mine and contribute to their team, so unfortunately I can't =(
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Not sure where that post went but I was wondering if it was a mining setup since you mentioned Curecoin. Expect several % drop when cutting the bandwidth in half to an 8x slot. Going further to 1x slots you are prob getting closer to that 20% loss in performance.
> 
> AMD cards don't use much CPU (at least compared to NV cards) when folding but 6 cards on 2c/2t might be pushing it. Some others that fold on AMD cards could better weigh in on the CPU usage.
> 
> I stopped running my 580 on Nicehash yesterday after about a month. Return was down nearly by 75% with the increased difficulty and price drops.


I edited a spelling mistake and the post was "Under review from moderation team". Woops.

Yes, it's a mining rig all on x 1 riser cards. I've mined quite a few coins but none have been PCIE dependent, until now so it never even occurred to me.

That's why I tested just 1 GPU alone, to make sure it wasn't a CPU bottleneck, but it performed more or less the same. Even when all 6 are running the CPU is only about 80% utilised.

With merged folding coin you'd get about $3.6 a day with it - not a great deal, but more than Eth which would be around $0.5.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaymiec1*
> 
> As for joining the team, to earn Curecoin you have to mine and contribute to their team, so unfortunately I can't =(
> 
> I edited a spelling mistake and the post was "Under review from moderation team". Woops.


Nah I understand!

Also, in regards to the folding team, that is specifically for the OCN Team Competition, so it won't be approved. Don't worry about it too much.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaymiec1*
> 
> That might explain it. I've left them on for a couple of hours now and they're all quite low PPD
> 
> 199k
> 173k
> 173k
> 180k
> 162k
> 210k
> =1,097,000
> 
> Unfortunately there isn't room to plug even 3 of them directly into the Mobo, and even if there was it would effectively make the x1 slots useless =( I could plug 2 directly in, but then I'd only be getting 600k~ or so, instead of 1 million+.
> 
> I could buy a x16 to x16 riser cable, but they're nowhere near long enough to fit my rig. I'd have to just lie the cards down on the carpet, which seems pretty terrible.
> I could buy more motherboards and spread the cards alongside the x 16 slots, but I'd probably end buying 7 motherboards, cpu's, psu's etc, which would be ridiculously expensive.
> 
> I'm not sure I have too much of a choice other than to accept a less than ideal situation. They might not be reaching their 100% peak, but they're getting enough to justify a bad situation and fixes are too expensive or a bit janky. Even after overclocking them all to 1350, it still hangs at 1.1mil. I guess I've just hit a bottleneck. Thanks for your help anyway, at least I know why now.
> 
> As for joining the team, to earn Curecoin you have to mine and contribute to their team, so unfortunately I can't =(
> I edited a spelling mistake and the post was "Under review from moderation team". Woops.
> 
> Yes, it's a mining rig all on x 1 riser cards. I've mined quite a few coins but none have been PCIE dependent, until now so it never even occurred to me.
> 
> That's why I tested just 1 GPU alone, to make sure it wasn't a CPU bottleneck, but it performed more or less the same. Even when all 6 are running the CPU is only about 80% utilised.
> 
> With merged folding coin you'd get about $3.6 a day with it - not a great deal, but more than Eth which would be around $0.5.


I was still at $1-1.2/day yesterday with a single RX 580 w/o a memory OC. The OC would have given an extra 3mh/s.

You could easily do with 2 cards per system and lose very little. Like 1-2% if the slots drop to 8x PCI-E 3.0. 3 per system is probably still worth it if it saves from buying another system.


----------



## bardacuda

When I was folding with my Hawaii cards I didn't notice any significant PPD difference between the one plugged into the slot and the two that were on 1x risers.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaymiec1*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I just started folding over the past few days and I have some questions, if you would be kind enough to answer.
> 
> I'm currently folding with:
> 
> 2 x 480
> 1 x 470
> 2 x 570
> 1 x 580
> 
> Windows 10
> [email protected] - Curecoin/Foldingcoin
> 
> However my PPD is fairly low - 1,100,000 or so. I'm not folding with my CPU at all.
> 
> I've read the forum and a lot of people are getting 250-300k PPD for these GPU's.
> 
> 1) Does anyone have any ideas about why this is so low and how I can speed it up? Any tricks in the client itself or coding?
> 
> 2) What is more important when it comes to overclocking for more PPD? Memory or Core?
> 
> 3) Does changing the timing straps of a cards bios have any impact on the PPD?
> 
> 4) Are the PPD predictions in the client actually accurate?
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to offer some advice or answers, you would make my day. I'd be extremely grateful.


Welcome to OCN. Looks like everyone essentially answered your questions, but wanted to chime in because I was using Polaris based cards to fold until 2-3 months ago. I always averaged 275k-325k PPD on overclocked cards (1300-1350 MHz) using full PCIe 16x slots. As others have mentioned, lane bandwidth does effect PPD output, but not to the degree that it afflicts NV cards. Memory speed and timings _do_ help increase output, but in no way similar to the degree they do for memory hard mining algos. I usually ran my VRAM at 2000 MHz, and it increased PPD 10-20k on average. Core is most important, but you will be battling temps/power consumption once you approach 1325-1350 core. Undervolt as much as possible, but most cards hit a wall around that point, so the extra speed and output is going to cost you in terms of power consumption with VERY diminishing returns. As far as CPU usage, AMD cards require the CPU to process the WU for a couple of minutes at WU launch, then essentially don't use the CPU at all until the WU is finished. This contrasts with NV cards, which place a fairly heavy load on the CPU throughout the WU, and require a dedicated core per each card in order to deliver optimal output.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Not sure where that post went but I was wondering if it was a mining setup since you mentioned Curecoin. Expect several % drop when cutting the bandwidth in half to an 8x slot. Going further to 1x slots you are prob getting closer to that 20% loss in performance.
> 
> AMD cards don't use much CPU (at least compared to NV cards) when folding but 6 cards on 2c/2t might be pushing it. Some others that fold on AMD cards could better weigh in on the CPU usage.
> 
> I stopped running my 580 on Nicehash yesterday after about a month. Return was down nearly by 75% with the increased difficulty and price drops.


Spot on.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks for all the submissions guys. Also @Evil Penguin for submitting the first Vega result


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Hey all. I'm trying to help a friend with getting his 1080Ti to perform better in folding. He's feeding it with a stock clocked 3930k ATM.
The problem I noticed with his system is, it will absolutely not go above 85 to 95% power usage of the card, even when set to 120% in afterburner.
It will properly limit the power when set below 85%. The cards clocks are all set to +0, told him not to overclock for folding. He has a founders edition card.

I tried changing the affinity of FahCore_21.exe to use only the physical cores, but no luck. This symptom makes me think there is some kind of bottle neck in the system.
His PPD is arround 950,000. I see most people are hitting an average of 1,200,000.

Any help with this problem would be great.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Hey all. I'm trying to help a friend with getting his 1080Ti to perform better in folding. He's feeding it with a stock clocked 3930k ATM.
> The problem I noticed with his system is, it will absolutely not go above 85 to 95% power usage of the card, even when set to 120% in afterburner.
> It will properly limit the power when set below 85%. The cards clocks are all set to +0, told him not to overclock for folding. He has a founders edition card.
> 
> I tried changing the affinity of FahCore_21.exe to use only the physical cores, but no luck. This symptom makes me think there is some kind of bottle neck in the system.
> His PPD is arround 950,000. I see most people are hitting an average of 1,200,000.
> 
> Any help with this problem would be great.


Hey there!

I would keep an eye on it over the next couple days. Various work units have different levels of GPU usage and PPD output, so what you are describing sounds normal.
Also, Overclocking the GPU will give you much higher PPD. If you bump up the clock speeds on the GPU, you will most likely gain an additional 100-200k PPD.


----------



## VLADI48

Hello!
I sent the GTX1080 TI to the results table. But I made a mistake
2017-07-02 P13204 VLADI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 2047 10010 3584 0:01:31 1,632,650 R0, C44, G899 Windows 7 x64 [0x21] 14,672.9 9.0
TPF [h: min: sec] should be 0:00:55.
The task P13204 VLADI also was doubled. 0:00:55 1,608,413 R18, C12, G96
Please correct. Thank you!


----------



## Jpmboy

thought I'd sub this:


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thought I'd sub this:












what's the clock speed on that?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's the clock speed on that?


2075 on both. But I think that beta TXp driver might actually be doing the right thing...


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2075 on both. But I think that beta TXp driver might actually be doing the right thing...


Any word on the beta driver helping 1080ti? that's some nice PPD. I haven't seen that WU run on my 1080tis so I'm not sure what my PPD would be like but the highest I have seen estimated was 2.6 million and some change. I'm running 2088 core on 385.28 drivers.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VLADI48*
> 
> Hello!
> I sent the GTX1080 TI to the results table. But I made a mistake
> 2017-07-02 P13204 VLADI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 2047 10010 3584 0:01:31 1,632,650 R0, C44, G899 Windows 7 x64 [0x21] 14,672.9 9.0
> TPF [h: min: sec] should be 0:00:55.
> The task P13204 VLADI also was doubled. 0:00:55 1,608,413 R18, C12, G96
> Please correct. Thank you!


Thanks for the correction. I fixed the datasheet 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thought I'd sub this:


Monstrous 

I remember the time when you needed 4x 4P systems to get PPD like that. Or 40 Core i7 systems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Any word on the beta driver helping 1080ti? that's some nice PPD. I haven't seen that WU run on my 1080tis so I'm not sure what my PPD would be like but the highest I have seen estimated was 2.6 million and some change. I'm running 2088 core on 385.28 drivers.


That driver is more for visualization. It's actually within line for a Titan Xp to perform like this. Titan X Pascals and 1080 Ti were already pulling 1.6 mil at similar clocks. I think in Linux he would be able to crack 2 mil on a good unit.

E:

AFAIK that driver only boosts performance of Titan X (Pascal) and Titan Xp


----------



## CoffeeBlack

Another grain of sand on the beach...but thanks for putting this up and keeping it up to date!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoffeeBlack*
> 
> Another grain of sand on the beach...but thanks for putting this up and keeping it up to date!


No problem


----------



## tictoc

Just submitted another unit for my RX 480 in Linux. It looks like the Linux performance has now caught up to Windows (and maybe even passed it), at least for Polaris.

April 2017 Result

p9415 - 220k PPD

October 2017 Result

p9415 - 295k PPD

@CptAsian @msgclb do you guys have any recent results for p9415 on your AMD cards?


----------



## msgclb

I have a large number of p9415 units for my R9 390X in Windows 10. They are all stock but it looks like the time has come to bump it up.

October 2017 Result

p9415 - 252k PPD

I attempted to submit this but all the text boxes aren't open!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Just submitted another unit for my RX 480 in Linux. It looks like the Linux performance has now caught up to Windows (and maybe even passed it), at least for Polaris.
> 
> April 2017 Result
> p9415 - 220k PPD
> October 2017 Result
> p9415 - 295k PPD
> 
> @CptAsian
> @msgclb
> do you guys have any recent results for p9415 on your AMD cards?


I'm just going to list out my PPD for my last 10 P9415 WUs from the month of October. I didn't include those that seem to be affected by pausing for over an hour or so. Note that some numbers may be skewed because I do other stuff (light gaming, Youtube, Twitch, etc.) while I fold, which I imagine impacts PPD.
These are from two identical cards on Windows 10. Sapphire R9 Furys, undervolted at stock clocks, so 1050 MHz.

251K
244K
231K
244K
240K
237K
250K
238K
247K
241K

Average is 242.3K PPD.

I hope that's helpful!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Just submitted another unit for my RX 480 in Linux. It looks like the Linux performance has now caught up to Windows (and maybe even passed it), at least for Polaris.
> 
> April 2017 Result
> p9415 - 220k PPD
> October 2017 Result
> p9415 - 295k PPD
> 
> @CptAsian
> @msgclb
> do you guys have any recent results for p9415 on your AMD cards?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to list out my PPD for my last 10 P9415 WUs from the month of October. I didn't include those that seem to be affected by pausing for over an hour or so. Note that some numbers may be skewed because I do other stuff (light gaming, Youtube, Twitch, etc.) while I fold, which I imagine impacts PPD.
> These are from two identical cards on Windows 10. Sapphire R9 Furys, undervolted at stock clocks, so 1050 MHz.
> 
> 251K
> 244K
> 231K
> 244K
> 240K
> 237K
> 250K
> 238K
> 247K
> 241K
> 
> Average is 242.3K PPD.
> 
> I hope that's helpful!
Click to expand...

That is very helpful. Looking at those results, it looks like the Linux performance is now outpacing the performance in Windows.


----------



## bardacuda

Hmm I might try with some 580s in Win7. Been having some issues with crashes lately mining ETC and I think it's related to the DAG epoch, so I wouldn't mind doing something else with them for a few days until the next epoch starts. Guess I'll give the 17.10 non-whql driver a spin while I'm at it.

What were your clocks on the 480?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Hmm I might try with some 580s in Win7. Been having some issues with crashes lately mining ETC and I think it's related to the DAG epoch, so I wouldn't mind doing something else with them for a few days until the next epoch starts. Guess I'll give the 17.10 non-whql driver a spin while I'm at it.
> 
> What were your clocks on the 480?


It is just running at stock clocks which are 1306/7000.

The rest of the tasks that I have completetd also show the same improvement over Windows.


----------



## bardacuda

Ok I will use the same clocks. Looks like I need to do a few WUs first to get the max bonus points since I haven't folded in a while. Just fired it up with the 570s currently in the system and they are only showing 125-150k estimated PPD each on project 9431. A quick glance at the table in the OP shows they should be getting ~260k-ish so something is off.

...aaaand as I typed this that changed to one card showing 232k estimated and the other showing 86k. Maybe I'm just using too many CPU threads. Anyhow, I'll let this run overnight, throw the 580s in tomorrow along with a fresh driver install, match your clocks, and report back.

EDIT:

btw is this sort of 'fuzzy' loading pattern normal? IIRC it is, but last time I folded was about a year ago and that was with Hawaii cards.



EDIT2:

Nope I was doing it wrong. I changed CPU threads to 4, upped the process priority (above normal) and set affinity (cores 0&1 for 1st FahCore_21, cores 2&3 for 2nd FahCore_21, and cores 8 - 15 for FahCore_a4), and now I'm seeing this (you can see where the changes were made at around timestamp 00:54:30 in afterburner):



EDIT3: Alrighty then. So here's how it's looking after 10 min with fresh 17.10.2 drivers in Win 7 x64. ~285 - 295k estimated PPD. Not sure if my drivers were corrupted before, or if 17.4.4 is buggy, or I just needed a reboot or to turn off CPU folding; but anyway the loading pattern is much more stable.



EDIT4: With a quick OC (and a small undervolt) to 1425/7800, the estimated TPF came down to 1m32s - 1m33s (from 1m40s - 1m42s) and PPD at 320k - 324k.


----------



## Ithanul

Finally got a 1080Ti into the main rig. Submitted a few data points to the database.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Finally got a 1080Ti into the main rig. Submitted a few data points to the database.


Nice. I have been slacking with paying attention to points







I did see some pretty crazy PPD a couple times. I was getting an estimated 3.3 million between my two 1080ti on some Wud.

Edit. I actually took a pic when I got one again. Project 11431 for an estimated 1.6million ppd on one of my 1080ti (2063 core and 5500 men in the 2d speeds...normally 6000)


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Nice. I have been slacking with paying attention to points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see some pretty crazy PPD a couple times. I was getting an estimated 3.3 million between my two 1080ti on some Wud.
> 
> Edit. I actually took a pic when I got one again. Project 11431 for an estimated 1.6million ppd on one of my 1080ti (2063 core and 5500 men in the 2d speeds...normally 6000)


Nice. Have yet to see that on the 1080Ti. Got that one on the 1070 though. Did not see crazy high PPD. Hmmm, wonder if this new 388.13 driver is crap.







Unless, do the VRAM speeds help now with WUs?

Will submit some on 1070 here soon


----------



## NBrock

I'm using 388.00


----------



## sweffymo

Anyone else see this WU before? That's 60k more PPD than normal.


----------



## navjack27

yeah here

1080ti


980ti






EDIT: the last two columns are PPD and CREDIT

have a look around https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1fCXT-BTPPJAY0wSxI87544mKreuHy5Mh93dmhrbCBZk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Ithanul

Ok, I really think something is up with my main rig. My 1080Ti is not breaking over 1mil PPD on any WUs. Anyone still running W7? I wonder if the OS is the issue.

Oops, looked through log, seems at least two units hit 1mil PPD. Hmmm, I think that where I bump the VRAM up by 100MHz.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok, I really think something is up with my main rig. My 1080Ti is not breaking over 1mil PPD on any WUs. Anyone still running W7? I wonder if the OS is the issue.
> 
> Oops, looked through log, seems at least two units hit 1mil PPD. Hmmm, I think that where I bump the VRAM up by 100MHz.


I get the occasional WU that's under 1 million PPD. I'm running Windows 10 though.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> I get the occasional WU that's under 1 million PPD. I'm running Windows 10 though.


Most of the WUs my 1080Ti done are around 930-950K PPD. This was with core clock around 2025MHz and VRAM at 4803MHz.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Most of the WUs my 1080Ti done are around 930-950K PPD. This was with core clock around 2025MHz and VRAM at 4803MHz.


That is considerably lower than my average units and I am not too far off core clock wise. I'm running 2063 core. I'm on mobile so I can't see what rigs you have. What's your cpu? I was on 4790k at 4.7 and I'm on 5775c at 4.3 and PPD has been unchanged. I guess it may be down to OS. Do you have a copy of Win 10 you can try?

Also what's your GPU usage look like?


----------



## navjack27

I can't up my VRAM at all, instant instability. All I do is up my power target and voltage to Max. It settles at 2000mhz while I fold for the core but the min I touch VRAM I'll get a crash right quick.

Windows 10 fast ring preview if that matters.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> That is considerably lower than my average units and I am not too far off core clock wise. I'm running 2063 core. I'm on mobile so I can't see what rigs you have. What's your cpu? I was on 4790k at 4.7 and I'm on 5775c at 4.3 and PPD has been unchanged. I guess it may be down to OS. Do you have a copy of Win 10 you can try?
> 
> Also what's your GPU usage look like?


GPU usage shows around 86%.

CPU is a 5960X at 4.4GHz.

No copy of W10 on hand.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You can also try folding in Linux. Much higher PPD to be had there. I think that with a Titan Xp I would be able to crack 2mil on some units there. Would be even higher if there was voltage control (FWIW with Pascal)


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You can also try folding in Linux. Much higher PPD to be had there. I think that with a Titan Xp I would be able to crack 2mil on some units there. Would be even higher if there was voltage control (FWIW with Pascal)


Linux a no go on the main rig for now.
2nd rig runs Linux, but prefer to keep the 1080Ti in the main rig.


----------



## joeh4384

Anyone seen any PPD samples of a Titan V?


----------



## Simmons572

Not yet, a bunch of us are eagerly waiting to see what they put out .


----------



## mmonnin

I want to see what it does in some BOINC projects that use DP where it should really shine.


----------



## tictoc

[email protected] performance should be pretty close to the Titan XP.








PCPer review: https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-TITAN-V-Review-Part-2-Compute-Performance/Workstation-Applications-and

The fp64 performance should be through the roof with the theoretical max Gflops at 6990, which is almost 4x more than the Titan Black.


----------



## mmonnin

Dang I thought it would at least be better. Gaming Nexus showed it being better in games even with it not being a gaming card. But FAHBench is supposed to reflect WU performance.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I want to see what it does in some BOINC projects that use DP where it should really shine.


Agreed, that's what I'm really curious to see. The biggest problem though is going to be seeing if any projects can truly make use of those Tensor cores alongside the FP64...


----------



## mmonnin

Of all projects, GPUGrid says they have one. At least they might not be months behind with Volta support like they were with Pascal.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Of all projects, GPUGrid says they have one. At least they might not be months behind with Volta support like they were with Pascal.


Oh man, they took forever with getting Pascal support in line


----------



## tictoc

Another bump in PPD for AMD GPUs in Linux.

October 2017 Result

p9431 - 322k PPD

December 2017 Result

p9431 - 362k PPD

Looking at some of the results in the chart from October, my RX 480 running at 1306/7000 in Linux, is equal to an RX 580 running at 1426/7800 in Windows.

Maybe it's time to load up the latest Windows driver and see if there are any performance gains. That task on my 480 is only 4% 3% slower than my Fury-X.

If nothing has changed with the latest Windows drivers, it looks like I can finally kill my Windows 7 install and move my TC card over to Linux.


----------



## bardacuda

Oooh I'll have to test this out! Which project did you get those numbers on? Or was it an average?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Another bump in PPD for AMD GPUs in Linux.
> 
> October 2017 Result
> p9431 - 322k PPD
> December 2017 Result
> p9431 - 362k PPD
> 
> Looking at some of the results in the chart from October, my RX 480 running at 1306/7000 in Linux, is equal to an RX 580 running at 1426/7800 in Windows.
> 
> Maybe it's time to load up the latest Windows driver and see if there are any performance gains. That task on my 480 is only 4% 3% slower than my Fury-X.
> If nothing has changed with the latest Windows drivers, it looks like I can finally kill my Windows 7 install and move my TC card over to Linux.


Question, how is the driver installation for AMD cards in Linux?


----------



## The Pook

Is it still beneficial to run Linux in a VM and fold? In the past it was a fairly big boost doing that, not sure if it's still a thing though.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Is it still beneficial to run Linux in a VM and fold? In the past it was a fairly big boost doing that, not sure if it's still a thing though.


Not sure, I run Linux as the main OS on my 2nd rig. So, no VM there.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Oooh I'll have to test this out! Which project did you get those numbers on? Or was it an average?


That was on p9431, and the comparison was to the 9431s you submitted. I'm going to let it run for another day, and see if the boost in PPD is the same for some other tasks. In the past on Windows and Linux, if a new driver increased PPD on one project, it was roughly the same increase for all projects.

**Edit** PPD is increased across all four different projects that I have run so far on the 480. It looks like it is about an 8-12% bump running the 17.50 driver.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Question, how is the driver installation for AMD cards in Linux?


It really depends on the distro and card you are running. If you're running Ubuntu or one of it's derivatives it should be pretty straight forward, since the install scripts for the driver are based on Ubuntu. It is also straight forward in Arch and it's derivatives thanks to the opencl-amd package that a user is maintaining in the AUR. For me, I'm running the open source AMDGPU kernel driver, and then just installing the package for opencl-amd. This is changing as the ROCm OpenCl code is being added to the open source driver. This should mean that once distros move to a newer kernel, users will be able to just use the open source driver for both gaming and compute, for at least Fiji and newer cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Is it still beneficial to run Linux in a VM and fold? In the past it was a fairly big boost doing that, not sure if it's still a thing though.


I haven't seen the numbers on Windows 10, but from the very limited testing I did last year on Windows 7, there was still a performance gap between Linux and Windows, that would warrant running CPU tasks in a VM if you want maximum efficiency.


----------



## bardacuda

Ok I have Win7 and Ubuntu on a dual boot setup so I can test both....if I can get it to work in Ubuntu that is. Having problems detecting the secondary card atm. At the very least I can get some new numbers with the Adrenalin drivers in Win7.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Ok I have Win7 and Ubuntu on a dual boot setup so I can test both....if I can get it to work in Ubuntu that is. Having problems detecting the secondary card atm. At the very least I can get some new numbers with the Adrenalin drivers in Win7.


I edited my post above, and the 17.50 driver averages about +10% over the 17.40 driver. I have about an hour to go on a task on my Fury-X, and then I will also load up the latest and greatest Windows driver.


----------



## bardacuda

So far I'm not seeing any increase in Ubuntu but it's my first WU.
I am on kernel 4.15.0-rc4 with the amdgpu 17.50 driver. GPU clocks are 1340/1825 w/ Elpida BABG and timings are modified to roughly the equivalent of the 1376 - 1500 strap.

p9414 - 317k PPD

I'll keep an eye on it and submit more results over the next few days. I have a 2nd card in the system at 1366/2100 w/ Hynix MJR also with modified timings. On that one I'm getting 274k PPD on p9842 but I have nothing to compare it to yet.

EDIT: I should note I did 1 WU each in Win 7 with the WHQL 17.12.1 driver. I couldn't get accurate PPD numbers because I had to pause and resume a few times while I worked out some kinks. However judging from the TPF numbers there was no change since October.


----------



## Simmons572

Some WUs don't really show the difference between the OSs, but some do. I'd recommend setting up HFM to monitor your WUs, as it captures the actual submitted values.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Some WUs don't really show the difference between the OSs, but some do. I'd recommend setting up HFM to monitor your WUs, as it captures the actual submitted values.


Hand foot and mouth disease? What's HFM?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Some WUs don't really show the difference between the OSs, but some do. I'd recommend setting up HFM to monitor your WUs, as it captures the actual submitted values.
> 
> 
> 
> Hand foot and mouth disease? What's HFM?
Click to expand...











HFM.NET is a software that logs WUs. You can use it to monitor multiple computers at once, which can be very handy.
It also keeps a log of completed WUs, which is what a lot of users use when reporting WUs to this database









http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/750355-HFM-NET-v0-9-2-712-Now-Compatible-with-FAH-v7-4-4


----------



## The Pook

Is there a guide to using it? Kind of lost









Put in my web settings under preferences and it's showing my correct stats and whatnot - but nothing is showing up otherwise. Figure I gotta do Clients -> Add New Client, but no idea what Client Name/Address/Password is all about


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Is there a guide to using it? Kind of lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put in my web settings under preferences and it's showing my correct stats and whatnot - but nothing is showing up otherwise. Figure I gotta do Clients -> Add New Client, but no idea what Client Name/Address/Password is all about


Yep
http://www.overclock.net/t/1426334/guide-hfm-net-guide-for-use-with-dropbox-and-f-h-v7-optional-ftp-settings/0_30


----------



## The Pook

Easy enough. Thank you sirs


----------



## bardacuda

I installed that about a year ago hoping it would keep track of calculated PPD and actual TPF for completed WUs but as far as I could tell it didn't do anything more over what that the [email protected] Advanced Control already did.

A script that parses the logs for each WU and shows (WUPoints * 24) / WUTotalTime and WUTotalTime / 100 for actual TPF would be handy.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I installed that about a year ago hoping it would keep track of calculated PPD and actual TPF for completed WUs but as far as I could tell it didn't do anything more over what that the [email protected] Advanced Control already did.
> 
> A script that parses the logs for each WU and shows (WUPoints * 24) / WUTotalTime and WUTotalTime / 100 for actual TPF would be handy.


It does keep track of TPF and PPD. It has a built in WU History Viewer that can be used to parse the logs for all the completed WUs that were run while HFM was running. There are a number of parameters that can be set to segregate tasks and clients. You can also set how it caculates PPD, either by frame time, or starting from the time the WU was downloaded. The results can also be outputted to a .csv file.

The latest versions also allow you to start, pause, and finish WUs, from HFM. Which is very handy if you have a number of different machines, and want to control the clients from a single location that may or may not be running [email protected] Since it is a .NET program, HFM can also be run in Linux using Mono.


----------



## bardacuda

Hmm I must have overlooked the history viewer. Anyhow, for my purposes (single machine and only folding occasionally), it doesn't seem to be worth the trouble.


----------



## tictoc

It is handy for having a record of past PPD when comparing new drivers. Without HFM, I probably wouldn't have caught the various PPD increases for [email protected] in Linux and Windows. Here's a screenshot of the tasks my 480 has ran since installing the 17.50 driver.


----------



## The Pook

Slot says 1050 Ti but your post says RX 480? Either way it's absolutely crushing my GTX 950 and isn't too far behind my 1060 on the P9431 project ...


----------



## bardacuda

This just makes me want to buy nVidia cards. I wonder how soon Volta or Ampere or whatever it's called is going to be out in mainstream cards. I guess we won't know anything until CES at the earliest.


----------



## tictoc

The slot is just named 1050ti, because that 480 is in the same machine as my 1050ti that I run in the TC. I never renamed the slot, but my 1050ti is "1050ti slot 02".


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The slot is just named 1050ti, because that 480 is in the same machine as my 1050ti that I run in the TC. I never renamed the slot, but my 1050ti is "1050ti slot 02".


Makes me feel a bit better I guess


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The slot is just named 1050ti, because that 480 is in the same machine as my 1050ti that I run in the TC. I never renamed the slot, but my 1050ti is "1050ti slot 02".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me feel a bit better I guess
Click to expand...

My 1050ti in Linux does about 200-210k PPD.


----------



## The Pook

Makes more sense than 360K









950 is pulling ~170K and my 1060 is pulling ~400K. Problem is my 1060 only folds ~12 hours a day typically


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> My 1050ti in Linux does about 200-210k PPD.


???

Darn, and here I am with a GTX960 at 1505MHz spitting around that amount.







Right now estimated 219K PPD on a 9415 WU.
Got to love this little Maxwell, still going strong.


----------



## tictoc

I think the ppd range on all the WUS is about 180- 227k. MY 1050ti is only running a very slight overclock, since the card is powered through the board with no PCIe power connectors. Definitely can't complain since it is doing a consistent 200k+ PPD and only sipping about 62 watts of power.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I think the ppd range on all the WUS is about 180- 227k. MY 1050ti is only running a very slight overclock, since the card is powered through the board with no PCIe power connectors. Definitely can't complain since it is doing a consistent 200k+ PPD and only sipping about 62 watts of power.


Yeah, you probably win out on the power usage part that is for sure.
The Pascals are nice on that part.

I hope the Volta/Ampere cards can continue to bump up PPD output while keeping power usage down.


----------



## bardacuda

Well I finally got a 9431, but I am in Windows atm. Can confirm there is no change over here. If anything it has gotten slightly worse. Previously I was getting 362.7 - 368k PPD / 1m41s - 1m42s TPF @ 1425 MHz. Now I am getting 340.5 - 345k PPD / 1m45s - 1m46s TPF @ 1400 MHz.

EDIT: Back in Ubuntu now and seeing a TPF of 1m41s on p9431 @ 1400 MHz (368k PPD). About the same as what I was getting in Windows @ 1425 MHz in October and definitely faster than what I am getting in Windows now.


----------



## tictoc

@TheBlademaster01 Not sure if I entered them incorrectly, but my entries that show an RX 580, should be an RX 480.


----------



## bardacuda

Has anyone tried 1060s on 1x risers in linux? Is it noticeably different than being in at least a 3.0 x4 slot?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Has anyone tried 1060s on 1x risers in linux? Is it noticeably different than being in at least a 3.0 x4 slot?


You'll lose a couple percent each time the bandwidth is dropped either from the PCI gen or # of lanes.

Theres a thread at [H] somewhere where someone tested it. Prob at least a year old.


----------



## Particle

Anyone have a handle on what is the most power efficient GPU to run for folding at the moment? PPD/W


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> @TheBlademaster01
> Not sure if I entered them incorrectly, but my entries that show an RX 580, should be an RX 480.


Okay, I will verify this









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Anyone have a handle on what is the most power efficient GPU to run for folding at the moment? PPD/W


Folding has always preferred faster GPUs due to QRB. I think it would be 1080 Ti (1.3mil @ ~275W) followed by 1080 (800k @ ~190W). But it depends on the overclock and supplied voltage.

E:

@tictoc

Fixed


----------



## Particle

Miners have made acquiring a GPU nearly impossible. So few of us cared about distributed computing when it was about charity and altruistic contribution to medicine, but now that there is money to be made with mining everyone and their dog is competing to buy hardware. *sazzle frazzing mutters under breath cartoon style*


----------



## bardacuda

Sorry about that. I plan on putting together a couple dedicated folding rigs since you can make money with that too anyway with curecoin and foldingcoin.


----------



## tictoc

I have started getting the big WUs again on my Fury X, so I submitted a few more results to the database.

p11713 - 523k PPD

p11432 - 679k PPD


----------



## navjack27

Submitted a couple from my 1080 ti
Nothing amazing


----------



## bardacuda

Just submitted a few from my 1070 Tis. To me they are amazing cuz I'm used to folding on AMD cards and mostly in Windows









(also they have higher scores than most of the 1080 submissions







)


----------



## Simmons572

Do you have an OC on your 1070ti?


----------



## bardacuda

Well...I _did_. I moved it to the 2nd PCI-E slot and added a 1060 in the primary slot. Now I'm locked out of overclocking









The one in foldingrig0 is still overclocked though. It's at 2000 core. The one in the local rig was at 1974 core.


----------



## Erick Silver

Added an entry a few days ago for my 1050Ti. Still not seeing it in the spreadsheet.


----------



## Simmons572

This database is manually maintained by @TheBlademaster01 , so it may take a few days for it to actually get added


----------



## Erick Silver

Copy that.


----------



## valvehead

Titan Xp at 1974 MHz:










If I push it just a bit harder it should break 2M PPD.


----------



## mmonnin

Found another reference to this DB in an excel file
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v5gXral3BcFOoXs5n1M6l_Uo3pZpQYogn6gVlxRPnz0/edit#gid=0


----------



## Jpmboy

valvehead said:


> Titan Xp at 1974 MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> If I push it just a bit harder it should break 2M PPD.


nice - I've been running Xps for quite a while. There are a few WUs that will hit 2M PPD (I run my pair at 2062MHz)... unfortunately there seem to be more WUs that are closer to 1M PPD. :blinksmil


----------



## AlphaC

mmonnin said:


> Found another reference to this DB in an excel file
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v5gXral3BcFOoXs5n1M6l_Uo3pZpQYogn6gVlxRPnz0/edit#gid=0


It seems to roughly correlate but I'm not sure how accurate the performance/watt figures are

----

Anyway the Quadro P2000 gets 54 in the [email protected] bench and produces around 250K to 270K PPD in the [email protected] client. It's a 75W Professional card with GP106 cut to 1024 shaders and 160-bit memory bus (typically running 1700 - 1721MHz GPU core, ~1750MHz memclock). Theoretically should be ~70-80% of a GTX 1060 6GB.

There was one day I didn't really use the PC at all and it produced 300K production per [email protected] stats.

GPU-Z : https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/5zmvv


----------



## Jpmboy

AlphaC said:


> It seems to roughly correlate but I'm not sure how accurate the performance/watt figures are
> 
> ----
> 
> Anyway the Quadro P2000 gets 54 in the [email protected] bench and produces around 250K to 270K PPD in the [email protected] client. It's a 75W Professional card with GP106 cut to 1024 shaders and 160-bit memory bus (typically running 1700 - 1721MHz GPU core, ~1750MHz memclock). Theoretically should be ~70-80% of a GTX 1060 6GB.
> 
> There was one day I didn't really use the PC at all and it produced 300K production per [email protected] stats.
> 
> GPU-Z : https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/5zmvv


erm.. where did you get the [email protected] bench?


----------



## AlphaC

Jpmboy said:


> erm.. where did you get the [email protected] bench?


Stanford 

http://folding.stanford.edu/2013/03/06/fah-bench-fah-coreopenmm-based-benchmark-for-your-gpu/

github direct link *https://fahbench.github.io/*


----------



## Jpmboy

AlphaC said:


> Stanford
> 
> http://folding.stanford.edu/2013/03/06/fah-bench-fah-coreopenmm-based-benchmark-for-your-gpu/
> 
> github direct link *https://fahbench.github.io/*


THX! where's the freaking rep+ button???


----------



## mmonnin

Jpmboy said:


> THX! where's the freaking rep+ button???


Broken/removed like everything else around here.


----------



## Jpmboy

I know. What a tragedy.


----------



## waltdanger

Im getting ~760K on a 1070 Ti running at 1999/4404, PCRG 13782. Seems low compared to the 873K listed in the OP. 

Disclaimer: I didn't finish several WUs with my passkey a couple months ago. I would pause my CPU slot and never finish the WU (before I learned I can just remove it), and also had a few GPU WUs I failed to complete. Is it possible I am being punished? I read that you need 80%+ WU completion rate to get the full bonus.


----------



## mmonnin

waltdanger said:


> Im getting ~760K on a 1070 Ti running at 1999/4404, PCRG 13782. Seems low compared to the 873K listed in the OP.
> 
> Disclaimer: I didn't finish several WUs with my passkey a couple months ago. I would pause my CPU slot and never finish the WU (before I learned I can just remove it), and also had a few GPU WUs I failed to complete. Is it possible I am being punished? I read that you need 80%+ WU completion rate to get the full bonus.


One receives all the QRB or none. There's no in between. Although the client doesn't know the status of your 80% successful completion ratio. 

The difference between 760k and 873k can easily be explained by other factors such as GPU clocks, OS, FAH project, etc.


----------



## waltdanger

I think I'll have to measure it by letting it run a few days and getting a real average, instead of going by the estimate then. Also am running Windows 10. On Linux I can run a pretty crazy vram overclock (9400mhz), if [email protected] is memory intensive and that OC can help I can start rebooting into Linux instead.


----------



## maestro0428

I avg about 235k on my 780gtx being fed by a 4670. Stock boost to 1100mhz.


----------



## waltdanger

Two questions
Does [email protected] have error-checking built in? If I am running an unstable overclock, I don't want to 'taint' the results from bad crunching. As far as I can tell, my overclock is stable.
And can I earn more PPD by doing Advance/Beta WUs? Or should I just leave everything to default

Just trying to get the most (useful) PPD out of my card.


----------



## mmonnin

waltdanger said:


> Two questions
> Does [email protected] have error-checking built in? If I am running an unstable overclock, I don't want to 'taint' the results from bad crunching. As far as I can tell, my overclock is stable.
> And can I earn more PPD by doing Advance/Beta WUs? Or should I just leave everything to default
> 
> Just trying to get the most (useful) PPD out of my card.


It does, if you check the log file it will abort the WU or restart a few % farther back. After a couple times it will abort the task.


----------



## Simmons572

waltdanger said:


> Two questions
> Does [email protected] have error-checking built in? If I am running an unstable overclock, I don't want to 'taint' the results from bad crunching. As far as I can tell, my overclock is stable.
> And can I earn more PPD by doing Advance/Beta WUs? Or should I just leave everything to default
> 
> Just trying to get the most (useful) PPD out of my card.


To an extent yes. If your OC is unstable, it will reject the WU completely.

Most of us leave our clients set to Default. Beta can be hit or miss, as you can get newer WUs, but some of them don't work at all. It's worth experimenting with, if you are interested.


----------



## AlphaC

waltdanger said:


> Two questions
> Does [email protected] have error-checking built in? If I am running an unstable overclock, I don't want to 'taint' the results from bad crunching. As far as I can tell, my overclock is stable.
> And can I earn more PPD by doing Advance/Beta WUs? Or should I just leave everything to default
> 
> Just trying to get the most (useful) PPD out of my card.


If you're overclocking be aware that you want to optimize performance per watt. Most people overclock and undervolt their cards.

As a litmus test try using the [email protected] benchmark , if it doesn't seem to be stable through the benchmark it more or less isn't going to be stable for folding.


----------



## tictoc

Added a few more entries into the database from my Fury X. 

P11713 - 509k PPD
P11718 - 547k PPD
P11719 - 567k PPD


----------



## Go Gators!

I wonder when we'll start seeing updates for the RTX 20xx cards. From what I've read so far, I don't expect them to fold much better than the 10 series predecessors.


----------



## mmonnin

Go Gators! said:


> I wonder when we'll start seeing updates for the RTX 20xx cards. From what I've read so far, I don't expect them to fold much better than the 10 series predecessors.


https://www.anandtech.com/show/1334...x-2080-ti-and-2080-founders-edition-review/15

12% faster than 1080Ti + QRB PPD better than linear gain.


----------



## Linden

mmonnin said:


> https://www.anandtech.com/show/1334...x-2080-ti-and-2080-founders-edition-review/15
> 
> 12% faster than 1080Ti + QRB PPD better than linear gain.


QRB brings MUCH more than a linear gain. 

Arcdaniel at Foldingforum has reported 2080 Ti folding project 11718 at 1:01 per frame - https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=31051&start=15. The [email protected] Bonus Point Calculator estimates that performance to bring 2.2 million points per day. That's 800,000 PPD better than my overclocked 1080 Tis. I do though, want to see some corroboration on that performance.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

It doesn't look like the question of which OS was ever answered... that makes a huge difference.


----------



## NBrock

Uploaded some TXp results. I'll keep them coming since our database seems to be low on sample size for them 

Interested to see if I get any 11718 and what kind of estimated PPD I would get with quick return bonus.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ nice!


My Titan V was only getting ~ 1.5M PPD (peaks near 2M with some WUs) then, I found out about this Profile Inspector setting releasing the card from P2 during CuDA loads when set to "off". Adds about 300PPD with peaks near 2.5M PPD for the TV.


----------



## navjack27

that is a very important thing to do after every driver reinstall. get rid of that P2 state limit!


----------



## NBrock

Jpmboy said:


> ^^ nice!
> 
> 
> My Titan V was only getting ~ 1.5M PPD (peaks near 2M with some WUs) then, I found out about this Profile Inspector setting releasing the card from P2 during CuDA loads when set to "off". Adds about 300PPD with peaks near 2.5M PPD for the TV.



It appears I do not have that option. I'm on 2.13 and drivers are 399.07


----------



## navjack27

well, it's not in the nvidia control panel, only inspector.


----------



## NBrock

lol I know it wouldn't be in nVidia control panel.

Tried updating driver and still no luck.


----------



## Jpmboy

It's only relevant for cards that default CUDA cores to P2 under load... maybe a Volta-specific problem?


Edit - I see navjack has it on a 1080Ti?


----------



## NBrock

Jpmboy said:


> It's only relevant for cards that default CUDA cores to P2 under load... maybe a Volta-specific problem?
> 
> 
> Edit - I see navjack has it on a 1080Ti?



Just fixed it. Downloaded an older version and now I have it. Good to know I can disable that garbage P2


----------



## navjack27

yeah the p2 state thing has been in nvidia drivers for a bit, it WAS in the nvidia control panel for a couple revisions of the drivers but then they just got rid of it and then you needed inspector to modify it. I THINK maybe you need to of installed older drivers and then never cleanly updated in order to still have the toggle.


----------



## Jpmboy

navjack27 said:


> yeah the p2 state thing has been in nvidia drivers for a bit, it WAS in the nvidia control panel for a couple revisions of the drivers but then they just got rid of it and then you needed inspector to modify it. I THINK maybe you need to of installed older drivers and *then never cleanly updated* in order to still have the toggle.


 well... that would be it for me. I run DDU before every new driver install. 
btw - can you post a zip of that version of inspector you show above?


----------



## mmonnin

For those in Linux and memory overclocking their P2 state, someone at SETI forums made a program to force P2 states all the time vs going back to normal state between work units. If your memory overclock was close to the hardware limit in P2 it would crash once the work unit was over as P2 is offset by -400 mhz.
https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?id=83194#1948006


----------



## mbmumford

mmonnin said:


> For those in Linux and memory overclocking their P2 state, someone at SETI forums made a program to force P2 states all the time vs going back to normal state between work units. If your memory overclock was close to the hardware limit in P2 it would crash once the work unit was over as P2 is offset by -400 mhz.
> https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?id=83194#1948006


Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought that overclocking the GPU memory was pointless for folding?


----------



## NBrock

Submitted a few more TXp results. Right now seeing a combined estimated PPD of 2.9 million between the two.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Jpmboy said:


> well... that would be it for me. I run DDU before every new driver install.
> btw - can you post a zip of that version of inspector you show above?



Congrats on breaking the 2M milestone :thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

TheBlademaster01 said:


> Congrats on breaking the 2M milestone :thumb:


Thanks

if I could tolerate the _SQUEAL _I'm positive the TV could close in on 2.75M+. But daaum, it is very annoying... and more importantly also a bit worrisome. 
and now I know what the Run/Clone/Gen are. 

Question: how do you calc the GFLOPS?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Jpmboy said:


> Thanks
> 
> if I could tolerate the _SQUEAL _I'm positive the TV could close in on 2.75M+. But daaum, it is very annoying... and more importantly also a bit worrisome.
> and now I know what the Run/Clone/Gen are.
> 
> Question: how do you calc the GFLOPS?


Yeah, ever since 2016 Titan Xs have been flirting with the 2M mark, but people didn't really use them in Linux so they ended up just south of 2M. Titan V is just so OP that it apparently passes 2M with ease on units that do not even yield that much, in Windows.

As far GFLOPs, I calculate the theoretical max 32-bit (single precision) floating point operations a GPU can perform at the reported clock frequencies, since [email protected] units run on the FP32 units. Which is given by: FP32 Throughput = Max FLOPs / SIMD unit / clock * SIMD units * Clock Frequency. For your Titan V that is: 2 (multiply-add per clock) * 5120 (CUDA cores) * 2107M (clock frequency), which is 21,575 GFLOPs.

This is merely an indication of what a GPU is capable of because typically the GPU does not:

1) have all data in cache/registers that are required for computations 
2) keep all cores busy because the threads that are dispatched do not always map perfectly to all cores in an SM
3) perform multiply-adds at each and every cycle

There are more factors, but the above three are the most relevant. If the data has to be (partially) loaded from VRAM your computational throughput for example is limited to, or at least impacted by (if partial), the memory bandwidth of the GPU. You can see for example that Maxwell and Pascal outperform Kepler at similar peak theoretical throughput, because they have larger cache, higher bandwidth and better SMX partitioning. Turing seems to be doing better than Maxwell and Pascal on its turn. For this, Yield Factor gives a bit of an indication of how efficiently the computational throughput is used. It is also impacted by k-factor/QRB bonus per unit though, so it is unfortunately biased...

E:

Also thanks for the TXp results NBrock :thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ thank you for the thorough explanation! +10 if I could. where's our damn rep system?


----------



## Simmons572

Jpmboy said:


> ^^ thank you for the thorough explanation! +10 if I could. where's our damn rep system?


Still hecked up 

Thanks for submitting these WU's folks! And congrats jpm for submitting the first 2M PPD WU! :applaud:


----------



## NBrock

Np... I guess I really should make a bootable Linux drive for folding if I could really get that much ppd out of my TXps.


----------



## mbmumford

NBrock said:


> Np... I guess I really should make a bootable Linux drive for folding if I could really get that much ppd out of my TXps.


My single 1080 gained upward of 200K PPD just by switching to linux. It is well worth the move, especially for TC.


----------



## NBrock

Still just getting the same WUs with pretty much the same performance. I'll mess with getting a linux boot setup this weekend and report my PPD.


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> Still just getting the same WUs with pretty much the same performance. I'll mess with getting a linux boot setup this weekend and report my PPD.



^^ I'm interested in seeing your results...


----------



## NBrock

Edit... Nevermind... Coolbits seems to be working alright.


----------



## Simmons572

@tictoc have you gotten any Vega WU's yet? I am very eagerly awaiting your results 

:heyyou::heyyou:


----------



## NBrock

Everything seems to be running alright. I did have some issues with the [email protected] control causing the computer to crash when it was up. So far it doesn't seem to be an issue on the 396 drivers. Initial testing is showing ~300k more PPD on similar units at lower clock speeds. Bumped clocks back up around 2050 core...so when I am doing playing games today I'll let it run for the week and see what the results are.


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> Everything seems to be running alright. I did have some issues with the [email protected] control causing the computer to crash when it was up. So far it doesn't seem to be an issue on the 396 drivers.* Initial testing is showing ~300k more PPD* on similar units at lower clock speeds. Bumped clocks back up around 2050 core...so when I am doing playing games today I'll let it run for the week and see what the results are.


oh... daum that's pretty significant, I'm gonna have to try a linux install someday.


----------



## NBrock

Looks like I pushed clocks too high for some of the WUs... getting odd errors about size of position not matching.


Edit:
Looks like it's nothing to worry about? At least according to what I could find.


----------



## Simmons572

I am not familiar with that error. Are you still putting up WU's?


----------



## tictoc

NBrock said:


> Looks like I pushed clocks too high for some of the WUs... getting odd errors about size of position not matching.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Looks like it's nothing to worry about? At least according to what I could find.


 Those topology errors are a bug in the new client and can be ignored.




Simmons572 said:


> @*tictoc* have you gotten any Vega WU's yet? I am very eagerly awaiting your results
> 
> :heyyou::heyyou:



My main machine is down right now, so I haven't got the Vega moved over to another machine. https://www.overclock.net/forum/27650598-post201.html
New header for the motherboard comes in today, so fingers crossed that everything is OK. I fixed the PSU cable and connector and the PSU survived. The motherboard looks OK visually, so once I get the new header soldered on we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Simmons572

tictoc said:


> Those topology errors are a bug in the new client and can be ignored.
> 
> My main machine is down right now, so I haven't got the Vega moved over to another machine. https://www.overclock.net/forum/27650598-post201.html
> New header for the motherboard comes in today, so fingers crossed that everything is OK. I fixed the PSU cable and connector and the PSU survived. The motherboard looks OK visually, so once I get the new header soldered on we'll see how it goes.


Good to know about that bug, thanks for the info!

And holy crap, I am glad that the damage appears to have been contained to that one spot. I hope the rest of the motherboard turns out to be okay


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I don't know. I mean, not to be pessimitic, but I have seen this happen occasionally in the fah section (though typically with 2P and 4P boards when bigadv folding was still hot). From what I remember in about 50% of the cases the motherboard also went down (traces were most likely damaged in those cases as well)


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I've had a couple of 24 pin sockets get a bit discolored and crispy but never had one completely burned out like that.

That's when I learned why there was a 4 pin molex connector next to the pcie slots...


----------



## tictoc

TheBlademaster01 said:


> I don't know. I mean, not to be pessimitic, but I have seen this happen occasionally in the fah section (though typically with 2P and 4P boards when bigadv folding was still hot). From what I remember in about 50% of the cases the motherboard also went down (traces were most likely damaged in those cases as well)



I'm not too optimistic, but visually none of the 12v traces appear to be damaged on the top or bottom of the PCB, so tough to say. It looks like one of the 12v male pins in the motherboard header had gotten somewhat smashed and was probably the cause of the failure.




k4m1k4z3 said:


> I've had a couple of 24 pin sockets get a bit discolored and crispy but never had one completely burned out like that.
> 
> That's when I learned why there was a 4 pin molex connector next to the pcie slots...



Unfortunately this 2P board doesn't have auxillary PCIe power. My 2011-3 2P does have a 4-pin PCIe power connector, but I haven't moved my BOINC gear over to that board yet. I was debating on moving everything over to a Threadripper system, so if this board is dead that might be happening sooner rather than later.


----------



## mmonnin

tictoc said:


> I'm not too optimistic, but visually none of the 12v traces appear to be damaged on the top or bottom of the PCB, so tough to say. It looks like one of the 12v male pins in the motherboard header had gotten somewhat smashed and was probably the cause of the failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this 2P board doesn't have auxillary PCIe power. My 2011-3 2P does have a 4-pin PCIe power connector, but I haven't moved my BOINC gear over to that board yet. I was debating on moving everything over to a Threadripper system, so if this board is dead that might be happening sooner rather than later.


Are there other 12V read points on the motherboard, like a mofset or testing points, to check resistance between the 24pin connector and the read point? That might show if a trace has been burnt out along the way somewhere.


----------



## NBrock

Added another result from my TXp. got a few P11728. Getting an estimated 1,703,843 ppd in Ubuntu 18.04


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Are there other 12V read points on the motherboard, like a mofset or testing points, to check resistance between the 24pin connector and the read point? That might show if a trace has been burnt out along the way somewhere.



Not that I can see on the board. I'll just throw the new header on, and see what happens. There are no shorts at the motherboard connector, so that's a good sign. I forgot to take a picture of the connector before I pulled it. One of the two 12v pins was definitely not making good contact, and probabaly explains the intermittent issues I've had lately with the system failing to start up after a shutdown.
**Edit* *I tested at a few obvious spots, and the results were not good. All of the PCIe slots were good along with the chasis fans and one of the CPU fans, but the other CPU fan has zero continuity.  

Sorry to derail the thread.  I should have some fresh Vega 64 numbers for the database this weekend.


----------



## Jpmboy

added my humble 1070Ti to the stats.


----------



## Jpmboy

and these guys have been at it for months now...


----------



## NBrock

Jpmboy said:


> and these guys have been at it for months now...


Nice!

If you switched to Linux for folding that PPD would go up a good bit. Right now both of mine are running 2038 core and default P2 mem speeds and I am getting an estimated 3.25 mil PPD. 

I'm torn. I want to build a new rig to play with... but I don't know if I should go MITX and run that as my main rig and just have this one dedicated to folding... or just sell the Motherboard/RAM/CPU I have and then go something like thread ripper and get a third TXp. At the resolution I game at (3440x1440 @ 120hz) one overclocked TXp is enough. So I don't really "need" anything more powerful than that.


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> Nice!
> 
> If you switched to Linux for folding that PPD would go up a good bit. Right now both of mine are running 2038 core and default P2 mem speeds and I am getting an estimated 3.25 mil PPD.
> 
> I'm torn. I want to build a new rig to play with... but I don't know if I should go MITX and run that as my main rig and just have this one dedicated to folding... or just sell the Motherboard/RAM/CPU I have and then go something like thread ripper and get a third TXp. At the resolution I game at (3440x1440 @ 120hz) one overclocked TXp is enough. So I don't really "need" anything more powerful than that.


a third TXp... huum. If you go with a dual purpose rig (gaming +) I'm not sure I'd go with a TR2. Folding would be fine, gaming... you may not be impressed. A 2700X (TR) would do just fine tho in my experience. For a small gaming box, I'd look to a 8086K-based rig. tho I have 2 7740X's here on matx boards and they just rip thru games. Tough choice!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

NBrock said:


> Nice!
> 
> If you switched to Linux for folding that PPD would go up a good bit. Right now both of mine are running 2038 core and default P2 mem speeds and I am getting an estimated 3.25 mil PPD.
> 
> I'm torn. I want to build a new rig to play with... but I don't know if I should go MITX and run that as my main rig and just have this one dedicated to folding... or just sell the Motherboard/RAM/CPU I have and then go something like thread ripper and get a third TXp. At the resolution I game at (3440x1440 @ 120hz) one overclocked TXp is enough. So I don't really "need" anything more powerful than that.



If part of your reason is that you want a system in Linux for folding and Windows for gaming, try upvoting this 

https://wpdev.uservoice.com/forums/.../suggestions/16108045-opencl-cuda-gpu-support

I know MS is working on this, and making GPUs accessible in both OSes is going to take time, but this should essentially allow you to run GPGPU applications/code on the Linux Subsystem whilst in Windows. Native performance is probably still going to be a tad faster though.


----------



## Simmons572

Submitted a bunch of WU's for a stock 1070 under Windows 10.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Simmons572 said:


> Submitted a bunch of WU's for a stock 1070 under Windows 10.


Processed, and thanks :thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

hey guys - I came into an EVGA 980 hydrocopper. seems like mid 1500's is it's sweetspot. Is that a poor clock for this SKU? ASIC is only 70.4% :eh-smiley


----------



## NBrock

Jpmboy said:


> hey guys - I came into an EVGA 980 hydrocopper. seems like mid 1500's is it's sweetspot. Is that a poor clock for this SKU?


As far as I know for Maxwell that's a pretty solid clock. I don't know how the regular 980 generally clock vs the 980ti though.


----------



## Jpmboy

trying 1574 overnight to see if it holds up to folding... fingers crossed. looks to be ~ 480K PPD. Maybe a dedicated folding card or something.


----------



## mmonnin

From what I recall the TC guys running, that sounds pretty good.


----------



## tictoc

Jpmboy said:


> hey guys - I came into an EVGA 980 hydrocopper. seems like mid 1500's is it's sweetspot. Is that a poor clock for this SKU? ASIC is only 70.4% :eh-smiley



I just started messing around with my 980 KPE again, and so far at stock volts it's happily folding away at 1499 1525.


----------



## Jpmboy

on air?


----------



## tictoc

Under water.


----------



## tictoc

First Vega 64 WU. Running in Arch Linux with the latest AMDGPU drivers. Pretty much zero tweaking, other than setting a static fan speed and the performance level to high.

GPU Clocks: 1619/945
P11718 - 800,601 PPD


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ Nice! x2


----------



## Simmons572

tictoc said:


> First Vega 64 WU. Running in Arch Linux with the latest AMDGPU drivers. Pretty much zero tweaking, other than setting a static fan speed and the performance level to high.
> 
> GPU Clocks: 1619/945
> P11718 - 800,601 PPD


Very exciting! My Powercolor Vega 64 come in tomorrow, pretty excited now


----------



## TheBlademaster01

tictoc said:


> First Vega 64 WU. Running in Arch Linux with the latest AMDGPU drivers. Pretty much zero tweaking, other than setting a static fan speed and the performance level to high.
> 
> GPU Clocks: 1619/945
> P11718 - 800,601 PPD


Finally, after 1y+ we have a V64 result in the database. I'll update later.



Simmons572 said:


> Very exciting! My Powercolor Vega 64 come in tomorrow, pretty excited now



Be sure to upload results as well when you get it . Got to improve that sample size.


----------



## Jpmboy

tictoc said:


> Under water.


well, this EVGA 980HC held 1.52GHz overnight. Higher was crashing the driver. Raising the voltage crashed 1574 soner.


----------



## CptAsian

Since I saw you guys talking about the 1050 Ti in another thread, I was inspired to add 10 WUs from my 960: five older ones and my five most recent ones.


----------



## tictoc

Jpmboy said:


> well, this EVGA 980HC held 1.52GHz overnight. Higher was crashing the driver. Raising the voltage crashed 1574 soner.


 Similar results on my 980. Right now it's sitting at 1525.




TheBlademaster01 said:


> Finally, after 1y+ we have a V64 result in the database. I'll update later.


I did run a few test WUs when I first snagged some Vega cards, but I wasn't running HFM. I will add more results as I see different WUs come through. 

Looking through my FuryX results, I would guess that the last result I added (P11719) is probabaly going to be the highest PPD WU.


----------



## Simmons572

tictoc said:


> I did run a few test WUs when I first snagged some Vega cards, but I wasn't running HFM. I will add more results as I see different WUs come through.
> 
> Looking through my FuryX results, I would guess that the last result I added (P11719) is probabaly going to be the highest PPD WU.


Just got my Vega 64 turned on last night. Of the 2 WU's I have received so far, it looks like an average of abut 730k-750k PPD. Will update more results as they come in :thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

hey guys - i just checked in on folding here... and the [email protected] server is not receiving any WUs?
Seems like it is affecting everyone.


----------



## CptAsian

Jpmboy said:


> hey guys - i just checked in on folding here... and the [email protected] server is not receiving any WUs?
> Seems like it is affecting everyone.



Yep, I just checked the official folding forums and it looks like people are expecting things to come back tomorrow, being a weekday.


----------



## Jpmboy

got a bolus of WUs registered. It's back up.


Did a bit of rearranging of work loads around the house today. Moved the security cam load to this folding rig. 2x Titan Xps + 3 security cams (video encodes) and the box is not breaking a sweat.
... ole 2700K rig is destined to the mothball fleet.


----------



## Simmons572

Just submitted 17 more WUs from my slightly OC'd Vega 64. @theblademaster01 I messed up the frequency input of a few of the WU's I just submitted. All of those WU's should be 945 MHz for the Memory frequency, not 645.


----------



## Jpmboy

single 2080Ti folding on Air


----------



## tictoc

I think 1 Million PPD is possible on Vega 64. Right now the highest I've seen is 928k, but if I can get the clocks stable at a little over 1700MHz, that should net 1 Mil+ PPD, at least on p11726 WUs.


----------



## NBrock

Jpmboy said:


> single 2080Ti folding on Air



WOW. What kind of PPD do you see between some of the different WUs? Might be worth picking one up if it is pretty steadily over 2 million PPD.


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> WOW. What kind of PPD do you see between *some of the different WUs*? Might be worth picking one up if it is pretty steadily over 2 million PPD.



Just got the card this afternoon, working on it.  That 11730 WU runs 2.9 on the titan V with P2 lock disabled. The turing gpu P2 lock does not effect the GPU, only the ram... whereas on volta , P2 lock keeps the card at 1.5GHz and 0.75V.


----------



## Simmons572

tictoc said:


> I think 1 Million PPD is possible on Vega 64. Right now the highest I've seen is 928k, but if I can get the clocks stable at a little over 1700MHz, that should net 1 Mil+ PPD, at least on p11726 WUs.


I haven't had time to play with my Vega too much, I think I only put a 50MHz OC on it lol. I'd love to see how far we can actually push these things, they seem like they'd be really competitive in GPU-L.



Jpmboy said:


> single 2080Ti folding on Air


:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> WOW. What kind of PPD do you see between some of the different WUs? Might be worth picking one up if it is pretty steadily over 2 million PPD.



11719 was ~ 2.4M PPD
11726 was ~ 2.2M PPD


So it looks like it is generally running >2M PPD at stock clocks, fans at 90% (whine!) and PL at 123% (max for the FE). Interestingly, it seems to use 2x the power of the Titan V to get ~ the same PPD when the TV is locked from P2 or maybe around 20% higher on average. the TV does 2M PPD with 150-200W, the 2080Ti sucks down almost 300W to keep pace.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Pretty impressive. Now I want to get a 2080ti and put it under water...


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - it certainly can fold. 


Edit: put a bitspower block on the card. folds at stock clocks with a core temp +11C over the loop cold side temp. so far, always >2M PPD


----------



## NBrock

Jpmboy said:


> yeah - it certainly can fold.
> 
> 
> Edit: put a bitspower block on the card. folds at stock clocks with a core temp +11C over the loop cold side temp. so far, always >2M PPD



Very Nice! Thanks for the continued testing!


----------



## tictoc

Stanford changed the base points for P11730, so it is now a 1 Mil+ PPD project for my Vega 64. 

After running at a very mild OC off and on for the last few days, it looks like the Vega 64 is definitely capable of 1 Mil+ PPD. Now to sort out the OC on this card.


----------



## Simmons572

Hey @tictoc, do you follow any of the Youtube based review groups? Gamers Nexus just did a video a couple days ago about some hack that allows you to push a 240% voltage offset to Vega 56 in order to have it out perform the 2070. Allegedly you can also do it on Vega 64, and he was running it just fine on air. However, it was pulling an extra 200W of power


----------



## bardacuda

Jpmboy said:


> single 2080Ti folding on Air


Noice! Do you plan to try that thing under Linux? I'm really curious if it could break 3 mil.


----------



## Jpmboy

bardacuda said:


> Noice! Do you plan to try that thing under Linux? I'm really curious if it could break 3 mil.


it's pretty close in win10....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Jpmboy said:


> it's pretty close in win10....



I sense another milestone being broken .

Depending on how easily you can maintain those clocks (i.e. no increased core voltage), you could probably shave off 3-5 seconds per frame in Linux. Would be around 3.5 mil I think.


----------



## Jpmboy

like pascal and volta, there really is no way to increase voltage - sliders in AB, or even GALAX's turing tool have no real effect. It can probably run higher clocks tho.


----------



## tictoc

Simmons572 said:


> Hey @*tictoc* , do you follow any of the Youtube based review groups? Gamers Nexus just did a video a couple days ago about some hack that allows you to push a 240% voltage offset to Vega 56 in order to have it out perform the 2070. Allegedly you can also do it on Vega 64, and he was running it just fine on air. However, it was pulling an extra 200W of power



I don't, but I assume that they edited the power play tables through the registry. It is definitely worth a go to fine tune your card, and it is a pretty straight forward process. There is a bunch of info in the Vega owners and the Vega BIOs threads.


----------



## Jpmboy

hey guys - does anyone have the link for the OCN Badges? I cross over 2 billion sometime yesterday! :whee:


----------



## tictoc

Here you go, https://www.overclock.net/forum/55-...w-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s.html and congrats. :cheers:


----------



## Jpmboy

tictoc said:


> Here you go, https://www.overclock.net/forum/55-...w-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s.html and congrats. :cheers:


thank you (x2). request made.


----------



## Jpmboy

hey guys - i know these two screenshots are with different work units, but maybe something can be "known" from this. The titan V folds in the P2 state for the core ~1540MHz, while the 2080Ti does not ~ 2070MHz (ram is tho). Main thing is that with very roughly similar PPD the 2080Ti is using ~ 260W while the TitanV is using only ~115W. I've noticed this across a number of WUs since i began running the 2080Ti. When the 2080Ti is running something like 11730 WU, it pushes ~2.8M PPD, but is sucking down 300+W. When I disable P2 on the TV, it gets ~ the same PPD as the 2080Ti, but still only pulls ~200W. 

Can the 2080Ti be that less efficient than the TV from a PPD per Watt perspective? Or, am I reading too much into this?


----------



## mmonnin

Turing has a bunch of other tensor cores that FAH is not using. NV gambled with a HUGE amount of die space with tensor cores for virtually no benefit to games yet. TV also wasn't close to TDP.


----------



## Jpmboy

mmonnin said:


> Turing has a bunch of other tensor cores that FAH is not using. NV gambled with a HUGE amount of die space with tensor cores for virtually no benefit to games yet.* TV also wasn't close to TDP.*


 Volta actually has more tensor cores than turning (even at the quadro level), but yeah that's exactly my point regarding the TDP


----------



## NBrock

Hey @Jpmboy

What are your speculations on the Titan T? Price/Performance?Folding


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> Hey @*Jpmboy*
> 
> What are your speculations on the Titan T? Price/Performance?Folding


 if the comparison between the quadra line and titan line across generations is any indication, the TT should be ~ 1/3 the price of the RTX6000. Strictly a guess. 
If the TT folds as well as the 2080Ti, it should do 3M PPD - easy.


----------



## NBrock

Jpmboy said:


> if the comparison between the quadra line and titan line across generations is any indication, the TT should be ~ 1/3 the price of the RTX6000. Strictly a guess.
> If the TT folds as well as the 2080Ti, it should do 3M PPD - easy.


Mmmmmm.... I can almost taste them PPD.


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> Mmmmmm.... I can almost taste them PPD.


i know, right?


----------



## msgclb

I added to the database my first WU at this OC for my new MSI GTX 1070 Ti Titanium.
I believe this is going to be my max OC running Windows 10 x64. 

Project: 11730, PPD: 831k

Added one more...
Project: 11720, PPD: 848k


----------



## Jpmboy

hey guys, is this site down? http://folding.axihub.ca


----------



## Simmons572

Jpmboy said:


> hey guys, is this site down? http://folding.axihub.ca


I believe so. The site you need to be using is http://foldingstats.overclock.net/


----------



## Jpmboy

Simmons572 said:


> I believe so. The site you need to be using is http://foldingstats.overclock.net/


oops - am I supposed to be involved in this?


----------



## Simmons572

Jpmboy said:


> oops - am I supposed to be involved in this?


oh lol. my apologies, I thought you were someone in the TC. you can be if you want 

Let me do some investigation for ya


----------



## Jpmboy

np. I had to dial back to ~3.5M PPD... a few of these rigs need to do their day job.


----------



## lanofsong

Jpmboy said:


> np. I had to dial back to ~3.5M PPD... a few of these rigs need to do their day job.




The site works for me. 
http://folding.axihub.ca/displayone.php?user=jpmboy


----------



## Jpmboy

lanofsong said:


> The site works for me.
> http://folding.axihub.ca/displayone.php?user=jpmboy


thanks. yeah it has been fine since I checked this morning. Wasn't (for me) when I posted.


----------



## tictoc

I added a few more WUs from my Vega 64. Now that my OC is close to dialed in, there are a few projects that produce over 1 million PPD. 

I also added a result for a p14124 to show just how poorly it performs on AMD GPUs.


----------



## Jpmboy

that 14124 is poor on any nvidia card I have running. what disease is that poor WU from ? (or, what disease does it have?)


----------



## Jpmboy

I know there are a few (or at least one) Vega 64 owner in here... I can get a good card for just under $500. I'd like to have a top AMD card "around the house", but is this too much for year-old tech?


----------



## tictoc

Jpmboy said:


> I know there are a few (or at least one) Vega 64 owner in here... I can get a good card for just under $500. I'd like to have a top AMD card "around the house", but is this too much for year-old tech?


On sale at Newegg for $399 with 3 games. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...=vega 64&cm_re=vega_64-_-14-202-326-_-Product

As long as it's going under water, the Vega 64 is still a pretty good card (faster than anything else you can get new for $400). Just add a waterblock, flash the LC bios, and you will be good to go. :thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

tictoc said:


> On sale at Newegg for $399 with 3 games. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...=vega 64&cm_re=vega_64-_-14-202-326-_-Product
> 
> As long as it's going under water, the Vega 64 is still a pretty good card (faster than anything else you can get new for $400). Just add a waterblock, flash the LC bios, and you will be good to go. :thumb:


Thanks for the link! The MSI card I was looking at has a backplate. Either one would be going in an air cooled rig tho. So w/o a block it's a space heater? Like my 295x2?


----------



## tictoc

The handful of cards I tested, and ran in a rack, throttled pretty hard out of the box. Once the cards were undervolted, and the power limit increased, they performed pretty good for reference cards. I guess it just depends on your tolerance for heat/noise.


----------



## Jpmboy

tictoc said:


> The handful of cards I tested, and ran in a rack, throttled pretty hard out of the box. Once the cards were undervolted, and the power limit increased, they performed pretty good for reference cards. I guess it just depends on your tolerance for heat/noise.



i'm very tempted. It would be doing some rendering as a day job... :thinking:


----------



## tictoc

Submitted a few of the new p14152 WUs
Fury-X - 701k ppd
Vega 64 - 1.25Mil ppd


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia-gtx680-titanrtx&num=3


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - stock clocks, water cooled. Roughly the same as the 2080Ti Just some quick FAH testing. been benching the things when I can.
does fah bench use cuda or still openCl


----------



## mmonnin

It should be OpenCL as it's supposed to represent performance of tasks.


----------



## fragamemnon

This output is making me a bit sad.


----------



## Jpmboy

slight OC on both cards


----------



## fragamemnon

It is now making me very sad.


----------



## Simmons572

Jpmboy said:


> slight OC on both cards


:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## MikeTimbers

Uploaded the current units from my Titan X, 980ti, 970 and 1060. If wanted, I have >34000 results from HFM.


----------



## Simmons572

Anything you can provide would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mbmumford

Is there a way to provide a mass quantity of HFM results in one go?


----------



## Simmons572

mbmumford said:


> Is there a way to provide a mass quantity of HFM results in one go?


 @theblademaster01

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Simmons572 said:


> @theblademaster01
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?



I’m not sure that would work. I think someone could make a script to parse the HFM logs and upload them with a js script (the form is just an HTML document), but I’m not sure Google Spreadsheets could keep up with batch uploads and you’d still need to enter the clocks, VRAM speeds etc (although end users could hardcode these as well if it’s constant)


----------



## Simmons572

TheBlademaster01 said:


> I’m not sure that would work. I think someone could make a script to parse the HFM logs and upload them with a js script (the form is just an HTML document), but I’m not sure Google Spreadsheets could keep up with batch uploads and you’d still need to enter the clocks, VRAM speeds etc (although end users could hardcode these as well if it’s constant)


I will follow up in PMs.


----------



## tictoc

I'm not sure how useful a ton of repeat submissions for the same GPU(s) would be. There are only a handful of projects, and with the newer tasks the Run Core Gen seems to have less of an impact on PPD. It is more likely that that the dynamic boost on recent GPUs would account for the PPD difference between tasks. My Vega 64 clocks are anywhere from 1723-1735MHz, and the only way to get accurate clock speeds is if you see them while the task is running, unless you are also logging GPU stats to match up to the HFM logs. :2cents:

Maybe it's different in Windows, but in Linux over the last three days, on two GPUs, I've only ran six different projects.


----------



## Simmons572

I believe the frequency reported should be what you have configured in your OC. Obviously, it is impossible to accurately track frequency fluctuation throughout the duration of a WU.


----------



## Makki

Ill just tag myself into here so i wont miss updates on RTX2060


----------



## Simmons572

Good evening folks!

I have been working with Blade over the past few weeks on redoing the PPD Database, and we have pushed it live today!

The following changes have been made to the Database:

Revamped the back-end - Improved front-end loading time and performance, automated the addition of new hardware and projects to the database.
Removed antiquated Yield calculations - theoretical number calculated has been deprecated now that GPUs are significantly faster.
Replaced individual submission list with averages - Increase front-end performance.
Added Project# and OS tabs - Provides averages and sample size for each P# per GPU and OS/GPU submitted to the database.
Changed GPU Sort Order - The GTX 10xx GPUs really should not have been listed before the GTX 4xx series GPUs. 
Cleaned up formatting - 
Laid out framework for accepting bulk submissions - See below for more details.

We have been working on this a while now, but we are willing to take suggestions for any additions or changes you think may be beneficial. 

In regards to bulk submissions, we are working on a system that will allow users to submit properly formatted .csv files from HFM. We have a few issues we are working out before it's ready for release, but more to come on that. We will also need beta testers at some point, so I will reach out to you all when we are ready for testing. The individual submission form still works, and we encourage you to keep using it! 

Anyways, more to come soon! :thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

Simmons572 said:


> Good evening folks!
> 
> I have been working with Blade over the past few weeks on redoing the PPD Database, and we have pushed it live today!
> 
> The following changes have been made to the Database:
> 
> Revamped the back-end - Improved front-end loading time and performance, automated the addition of new hardware and projects to the database.
> Removed antiquated Yield calculations - theoretical number calculated has been deprecated now that GPUs are significantly faster.
> Replaced individual submission list with averages - Increase front-end performance.
> Added Project# and OS tabs - Provides averages and sample size for each P# per GPU and OS/GPU submitted to the database.
> Changed GPU Sort Order - The GTX 10xx GPUs really should not have been listed before the GTX 4xx series GPUs.
> Cleaned up formatting -
> Laid out framework for accepting bulk submissions - See below for more details.
> 
> We have been working on this a while now, but we are willing to take suggestions for any additions or changes you think may be beneficial.
> 
> In regards to bulk submissions, we are working on a system that will allow users to submit properly formatted .csv files from HFM. We have a few issues we are working out before it's ready for release, but more to come on that. We will also need beta testers at some point, so I will reach out to you all when we are ready for testing. The individual submission form still works, and we encourage you to keep using it!
> 
> Anyways, more to come soon! :thumb:


Nice! but damn, I had 2 RTX Titans for awhile and forgot to add the PPD to the database.


----------



## CptAsian

Simmons572 said:


> Good evening folks!
> 
> I have been working with Blade over the past few weeks on redoing the PPD Database, and we have pushed it live today!
> 
> The following changes have been made to the Database:
> 
> Revamped the back-end - Improved front-end loading time and performance, automated the addition of new hardware and projects to the database.
> Removed antiquated Yield calculations - theoretical number calculated has been deprecated now that GPUs are significantly faster.
> Replaced individual submission list with averages - Increase front-end performance.
> Added Project# and OS tabs - Provides averages and sample size for each P# per GPU and OS/GPU submitted to the database.
> Changed GPU Sort Order - The GTX 10xx GPUs really should not have been listed before the GTX 4xx series GPUs.
> Cleaned up formatting -
> Laid out framework for accepting bulk submissions - See below for more details.
> 
> We have been working on this a while now, but we are willing to take suggestions for any additions or changes you think may be beneficial.
> 
> In regards to bulk submissions, we are working on a system that will allow users to submit properly formatted .csv files from HFM. We have a few issues we are working out before it's ready for release, but more to come on that. We will also need beta testers at some point, so I will reach out to you all when we are ready for testing. The individual submission form still works, and we encourage you to keep using it!
> 
> Anyways, more to come soon! :thumb:



Nice to see things are being kept fresh in this thread.


However, if I'm really being honest, I liked that big, unwieldy list of individual submissions. It made it really easy to tell if there were outliers, if most of the submissions came from one user with a highly-OC'd or (probably) watercooled card, and so on. The OS sheet isn't too bad to use instead, and I can see why that big list was removed. Just my two cents.


Bulk submissions sound great! The only thing is users who fold on non-24/7 rigs will have to be careful about submitting WUs that were paused, but that's not the end of the world. Definitely worth having that feature.


----------



## Simmons572

CptAsian said:


> Nice to see things are being kept fresh in this thread.
> 
> 
> However, if I'm really being honest, I liked that big, unwieldy list of individual submissions. It made it really easy to tell if there were outliers, if most of the submissions came from one user with a highly-OC'd or (probably) watercooled card, and so on. The OS sheet isn't too bad to use instead, and I can see why that big list was removed. Just my two cents.


This is exactly the kinda thing I wanted to hear about. Thanks for the honesty!

Admittedly, I am also fond of seeing that kind of data. The issue that we were running into is the limitations of Google Sheets. From my testing, it seems that Google Sheets doesn't have a great time displaying a large amount of data (increase load times, increased local CPU usage, etc.). In the short term, I can test to see if there is a graceful way to display an the raw data without bogging down the entire sheet. If you have any suggestions, please let me know!

My surface book has been a great resource for testing this out because I definitely get the weaker CPU experience lol




CptAsian said:


> Bulk submissions sound great! The only thing is users who fold on non-24/7 rigs will have to be careful about submitting WUs that were paused, but that's not the end of the world. Definitely worth having that feature.


An excellent point. I am not sure how we are going to handle bulk uploads yet, but it's going to be fairly restricted initially. More to come on that. 




Jpmboy said:


> Nice! but damn, I had 2 RTX Titans for awhile and forgot to add the PPD to the database.


Better late than never :thumb:


----------



## mmonnin

Having to submit 1 WU at a time has stopped me from uploading results. I'd like to at least see the system info be entered once and multiple lines for each WU/TPF.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Makki said:


> Ill just tag myself into here so i wont miss updates on RTX2060


There's an RTX 2060 result in the database 



CptAsian said:


> Nice to see things are being kept fresh in this thread.
> 
> 
> However, if I'm really being honest, I liked that big, unwieldy list of individual submissions. It made it really easy to tell if there were outliers, if most of the submissions came from one user with a highly-OC'd or (probably) watercooled card, and so on. The OS sheet isn't too bad to use instead, and I can see why that big list was removed. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> Bulk submissions sound great! The only thing is users who fold on non-24/7 rigs will have to be careful about submitting WUs that were paused, but that's not the end of the world. Definitely worth having that feature.





Simmons572 said:


> This is exactly the kinda thing I wanted to hear about. Thanks for the honesty!
> 
> Admittedly, I am also fond of seeing that kind of data. The issue that we were running into is the limitations of Google Sheets. From my testing, it seems that Google Sheets doesn't have a great time displaying a large amount of data (increase load times, increased local CPU usage, etc.). In the short term, I can test to see if there is a graceful way to display an the raw data without bogging down the entire sheet. If you have any suggestions, please let me know!
> 
> My surface book has been a great resource for testing this out because I definitely get the weaker CPU experience lol
> 
> An excellent point. I am not sure how we are going to handle bulk uploads yet, but it's going to be fairly restricted initially. More to come on that.
> 
> Better late than never :thumb:


To add to this, the unwieldy list was only somewhat informative because the submission count was kind of low. With bulk uploads it's easily possible for a single user to generate as much data as I have captured in the database over 5 years in a single month. The scale is completely different. Looking forward in the long term, such a table would not only be slow and memory intensive, but also uninformative 

But yes, there are quite some challenges to doing bulk uploads through Google Spreadsheets. Presenting and capturing data is only the tip of the iceberg.



mmonnin said:


> Having to submit 1 WU at a time has stopped me from uploading results. I'd like to at least see the system info be entered once and multiple lines for each WU/TPF.


Yes, I understand that. It's rather tedious. Initially I implemented it this way to encourage people to critically analyze their submissions before uploading. There is a trade-off between the validation of data and and ease of submission (quality vs quantity). A much better solution would be to have more accurate monitoring software. The later you do data validation, the more difficult it becomes because more (manual) sanity checks have to be performed.


----------



## AlphaC

Radeon VII benchmarks (i.e. not worth it probably):







https://www.anandtech.com/show/13923/the-amd-radeon-vii-review/15


----------



## squads

Has the calculation for bonus points been determined? I was going to write a script to parse log files and it could easily collect project, base points, and time per frame for the wu. If the bonus point calculation is handy, then it could also easily output PPD for whatever type of WU.

Also, maybe somebody already wrote something that does this...

My Vega 56 is all over the map with PPD depending on WU...it can range from 500K up to 1M+ (with recent 14167 WU). I would like to accurately track it.


----------



## mmonnin

squads said:


> Has the calculation for bonus points been determined? I was going to write a script to parse log files and it could easily collect project, base points, and time per frame for the wu. If the bonus point calculation is handy, then it could also easily output PPD for whatever type of WU.
> 
> Also, maybe somebody already wrote something that does this...
> 
> My Vega 56 is all over the map with PPD depending on WU...it can range from 500K up to 1M+ (with recent 14167 WU). I would like to accurately track it.


HFM is the app for you.
https://code.google.com/archive/p/hfm-net/

It keeps a history with ave TPF and a PPD per task. It also has a PPD calculator where you select the project, enter the TPF and gives you the PPD.


----------



## Jpmboy

mmonnin said:


> HFM is the app for you.
> https://code.google.com/archive/p/hfm-net/
> 
> It keeps a history with ave TPF and a PPD per task. It also has a PPD calculator where you select the project, enter the TPF and gives you the PPD.


^^ thanks for the Dl link!


----------



## Calcii

Hello!
Good update, but there is no competition spirit 
I want to see all the achievements for each card, you can in another table, by reference


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Calcii said:


> Hello!
> Good update, but there is no competition spirit
> I want to see all the achievements for each card, you can in another table, by reference



Hey man, thanks for the input. There are some things I could do about this, would something like a top 100 of best results work? Of course this would favour faster GPUs. Another thing would be best result per GPU, though that would require some more work and I'm also not sure whether that would be interesting.

Let me know what you think. Good feedback though :thumb:


----------



## squads

mmonnin said:


> HFM is the app for you.
> https://code.google.com/archive/p/hfm-net/
> 
> It keeps a history with ave TPF and a PPD per task. It also has a PPD calculator where you select the project, enter the TPF and gives you the PPD.


Nice thanks for the tip. I did some searching since that version is out of date and found the google groups page for HFM.NET. You can find the latest updates there:

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/hfm-net


----------



## mmonnin

squads said:


> Nice thanks for the tip. I did some searching since that version is out of date and found the google groups page for HFM.NET. You can find the latest updates there:
> 
> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/hfm-net


Thanks for the new link!


----------



## Calcii

Its good table, my vision is:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=253822&stc=1&d=1550337640
The first short table contains a hyperlink to detailed results for a specific card and participant. Architecture, Vram Freq and others not the necessary parameters, make them optional, enable with the button.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=253824&stc=1&d=1550337640
The second table is the specific results from HFM min and avg time and PPD. It is better to specify average result, it is more honest, it when calculating 100% of a task. Only it is not clear what frequency was at record, because change


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Calcii said:


> Its good table, my vision is:
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=253822&stc=1&d=1550337640
> The first short table contains a hyperlink to detailed results for a specific card and participant. Architecture, Vram Freq and others not the necessary parameters, make them optional, enable with the button.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=253824&stc=1&d=1550337640
> The second table is the specific results from HFM min and avg time and PPD. It is better to specify average result, it is more honest, it when calculating 100% of a task. Only it is not clear what frequency was at record, because change



Okay, thank you. I see what you mean. I guess this would require a little more work. 

I completely agree on the average result part. I read a bit across the internet and many people who reference this database mention that it is not representative for actual PPD a user would see. This should be improved by switching to HFM log uploads vs form submissions. And yes, I don't think frequency will be accurate unless we have different monitoring software that registers this.

Good points, I think this can be done. I'll discuss this with the other guys and try to implement this. It's a good suggestion


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.anandtech.com/show/13973/nvidia-gtx-1660-ti-review-feat-evga-xc-gaming/14




GTX 1660 Ti should be on par with GTX 1070


----------



## WhiteWulfe

AlphaC said:


> https://www.anandtech.com/show/13973/nvidia-gtx-1660-ti-review-feat-evga-xc-gaming/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 1660 Ti should be on par with GTX 1070


I think the part I like the most is it generally gives GTX 980 Ti performance for most things (on the gaming side, at least according to Gamer's Nexus), and better in some.... And it uses over 100 watts fewer from the wall, which could very well add up.... At the current max power rate where I live, we're talking a savings of almost $5 CAD per month, and that's just the raw power, not even including all the fees they tack on... 

....Not that I'd go out just to buy one to replace my GTX 980 Ti, but on the flipside, it is easier to justify such for a dedicated [email protected]/BOINC rig...


----------



## squads

I think a 2060 would be the card to get around this price range. I waited for a sale and picked one up for $330. It is consistently getting 900K - 1M PPD thus far and I have not even started tweaking it, just out of the box on Ubuntu 18.04.

Even assuming full price you are looking at 930K (my weighted average PPD recently) / $350 = 2.65K points per dollar vs 700K (1070 ppd) / $280 = 2.5K points per dollar. I don't have power draw info but it should be very close as far as PPD/Watt (1660 Ti might come out slightly ahead).

It's close enough that is almost a wash, but given the opportunity to have higher PPD in a precious PCIe slot at the same or slightly better points per dollar, I would always go with the higher points card.


----------



## tictoc

One into the database for a Radeon VII. :thumb: 

Radeon VII 1914/1201 PowerLimit 300 watts
p14152 | TPF: 1:00 | PPD: 1,646,140


----------



## Jpmboy

tictoc said:


> One into the database for a Radeon VII. :thumb:
> 
> Radeon VII 1914/1201 PowerLimit 300 watts
> p14152 | TPF: 1:00 | PPD: 1,646,140



so good to see this!! Now, we only need some stock in stores!


----------



## battlenut

tictoc said:


> One into the database for a Radeon VII. :thumb:
> 
> Radeon VII 1914/1201 PowerLimit 300 watts
> p14152 | TPF: 1:00 | PPD: 1,646,140


I like the way this looks. Radeon VII in the top 3.


----------



## AlphaC

In case someone decides to look at GTX 1660 (GDDR5):


https://www.anandtech.com/show/14071/nvidia-gtx-1660-review-feat-evga-xc-gaming/13


----------



## Jpmboy

this may be a Wu-specific effect...

(oh, and in the table Titan V should be listed as Volta)


----------



## Cerberus

Jpmboy said:


> this may be a Wu-specific effect...
> 
> (oh, and in the table Titan V should be listed as Volta)


one day, ill be able to keep up in ppd, lol


----------



## Jpmboy

it is a very productive WU. gonna enter this into the database


----------



## Jpmboy

second time over 3M PPD for one 2080Ti


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Jpmboy said:


> second time over 3M PPD for one 2080Ti


I wonder how your cards would work with the beta flag... The core 22 work runs hotter but better points usually


----------



## Jpmboy

what's a beta flag?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Jpmboy said:


> what's a beta flag?


Under the slot configuration, extra options: 
client-type beta



I have a screen shot but it wont upload


----------



## Jpmboy

k4m1k4z3 said:


> Under the slot configuration, extra options:
> client-type beta
> 
> 
> 
> I have a screen shot but it wont upload


I'm lost bro...


----------



## Cerberus

extra slot options +add button, first box is client-type second box is beta


----------



## Jpmboy

thanks - so I need to remove these slots and add 2 new to get the beta thing working - correct?


----------



## NBrock

Hey @Jpmboy

You think the new NVidia "creators" drivers may offer any benefit to folding if they are more tuned for compute tasks?


----------



## valvehead

Jpmboy said:


> thanks - so I need to remove these slots and add 2 new to get the beta thing working - correct?



No, just edit the slot(s) you already have.

Warning: Beta is not supported (i.e. you can't even discuss it on the official Folding Forum unless you are on the beta team). There may be bugs, little or no credit, or other issues. Run beta at your own risk.

However, it gives you a chance to see what is coming for [email protected] Right now the Core 22 unit P11733 brings a significant boost in PPD (and heat) on Nvidia cards. Apparently it's not very good for AMD users. Hopefully that improves before it's released to normal users.


----------



## tictoc

Jpmboy said:


> thanks - so I need to remove these slots and add 2 new to get the beta thing working - correct?



Just like @valvehead said, just add the beta flag to the current slot. It takes effect immediately, so the next time you contact the servers for a WU it will also query the servers for beta work. If you only want to run the beta to see what's in the pipe, then after you have a beta WU running, just remove the slot option.


The progression of new WUs goes like this: internal testing -> beta -> advanced -> full production. The beta flag is mostly intended for the beta team, so that the forums/devs aren't inundated with help requests for WUs that have a high chance of error/reduced credit. The advanced flag is more of a public beta, and support is available for those WUs on the [email protected] forums.


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> Hey @*Jpmboy*
> 
> You think the new NVidia "creators" drivers may offer any benefit to folding if they are more tuned for compute tasks?


I've been running them on turing and volta for a week or so. Stable, but I can't really say if they are more productive or not. 


valvehead said:


> No, just edit the slot(s) you already have.
> 
> Warning: Beta is not supported (i.e. you can't even discuss it on the official Folding Forum unless you are on the beta team). There may be bugs, little or no credit, or other issues. Run beta at your own risk.
> 
> However, it gives you a chance to see what is coming for [email protected] Right now the Core 22 unit P11733 brings a significant boost in PPD (and heat) on Nvidia cards. Apparently it's not very good for AMD users. Hopefully that improves before it's released to normal users.





tictoc said:


> Just like @*valvehead* said, just add the beta flag to the current slot. It takes effect immediately, so the next time you contact the servers for a WU it will also query the servers for beta work. If you only want to run the beta to see what's in the pipe, then after you have a beta WU running, just remove the slot option.
> 
> 
> The progression of new WUs goes like this: internal testing -> beta -> advanced -> full production. The beta flag is mostly intended for the beta team, so that the forums/devs aren't inundated with help requests for WUs that have a high chance of error/reduced credit. The advanced flag is more of a public beta, and support is available for those WUs on the [email protected] forums.



You guys see the screenshot I posted above? Where exactly is this Beta option? Be patient... plz.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Jpmboy said:


> I've been running them on turing and volta for a week or so. Stable, but I can't really say if they are more productive or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys see the screenshot I posted above? Where exactly is this Beta option? Be patient... plz.


Yes, you were almost there. 
Just click the + button 
In the first field type in client-type
In the second field type in beta


----------



## Jpmboy

k4m1k4z3 said:


> Yes, you were almost there.
> Just click the + button
> In the first field type in client-type
> In the second field type in beta


done. :thumb:


----------



## mmonnin

Some images:
https://foldingathome.org/support/faq/installation-guides/configuration-guide/

Click on 'Customize One Slot (Local setting)' in the table of contents and it'll take you the images. Replace 'advanced' with 'beta'


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - I can confirm that the Beta stuff runs a little hotter!
Getting warmer here during the day and seeig a water (cold side) temp that high is a bit concerning....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Jpmboy said:


> lol - I can confirm that the Beta stuff runs a little hotter!
> Getting warmer here during the day and seeig a water (cold side) temp that high is a bit concerning....


Very nice though, 3 million PPD. 
My low end air cooled 2080ti only sees 2.8 million PPD on those tasks.


----------



## Jpmboy

k4m1k4z3 said:


> Very nice though, 3 million PPD.
> My low end air cooled 2080ti only sees 2.8 million PPD on those tasks.


these are garden variety FEs... flashed with the Galax bios tho.


----------



## NBrock

Just submitted for P14167 on my 2080ti
It's my second one and it is consistently getting the same PPD as the other.

TPF 41 sec for an estimated 3,456,795 PPD.

Clocks stepped themselves back a little since it is starting to get warmer here. Currently running 2085 core and +600 mem. Running in P0 state using nvidia profile inspector. Core temps sustaining 38*c.


----------



## NBrock

Jpmboy said:


> these are garden variety FEs... flashed with the Galax bios tho.


Mine is an FE with a waterblock and the Galax bios as well. It seems the Founders cards must be pretty well binned. It looks like the majority of the Founders cards with waterblocks are running better clocks than most of the more expensive cards.
in most heavy benchmarks mine will sustain 2130 under load. For folding it was doing 2150.


----------



## Jpmboy

nice! I keep the cards at 2085, with the occasional clock bin drop (first is at 40C). This has been solid with [email protected] and Boinc gpu tasks.


----------



## Jpmboy

still goin' (hooked in a 3x360 aux rad to manage temps a bit better)


----------



## Flower

Jpmboy said:


> still goin' (hooked in a 3x360 aux rad to manage temps a bit better)



Those scores are just awesome. Just out of interest since you have two high-end GPUs and no CPU slots, how is your CPU usage with those cards and would there be such a thing that could be measured as minimum CPU requirements per GPU? Only asking as I wonder if there is such a thing as bottlenecking in folding as there is considered to exist in gaming.


----------



## Jpmboy

Flower said:


> Those scores are just awesome. Just out of interest since you have two high-end GPUs and no CPU slots, how is your CPU usage with those cards and would there be such a thing that could be measured as minimum CPU requirements per GPU? Only asking as I wonder if there is such a thing as bottlenecking in folding as there is considered to exist in gaming.


cpu utilization for folding is 10-13% on a 9900X. (2 threads). I usually run the cpu at the same time in Boinc [email protected] It really does not seem to affect the [email protected] performance.


----------



## Cerberus

how do we submit using hfm again?


----------



## tmontney

Cerberus said:


> how do we submit using hfm again?


Submit to this GPU google docs list?


----------



## Calcii

NBrock said:


> TPF 41 sec for an estimated 3,456,795 PPD.


Good, it inspires me. But huang aka jacket makes me cry because of the price :'(
Result for Linux or Windows? Can you improve result on Linux?


----------



## Simmons572

Cerberus said:


> how do we submit using hfm again?


PM me. That system is not public yet.


----------



## NBrock

Calcii said:


> Good, it inspires me. But huang aka jacket makes me cry because of the price :'(
> Result for Linux or Windows? Can you improve result on Linux?


Sorry, I just saw your question.

This is in Windows 10. I'd imagine that Linux would improve the performance. I don't have too much experience with the current generation of cards for Folding in Linux.

If I have some time this weekend I can throw Linux on a USB drive and give it a try. I have been tempted to do so for a while... I have just been lazy.


----------



## Cerberus

NBrock said:


> Sorry, I just saw your question.
> 
> This is in Windows 10. I'd imagine that Linux would improve the performance. I don't have too much experience with the current generation of cards for Folding in Linux.
> 
> If I have some time this weekend I can throw Linux on a USB drive and give it a try. I have been tempted to do so for a while... I have just been lazy.



my 1080s on average do 130k more ppd on linux v windows 10


----------



## crashtech

Is this database no longer being maintained? A shame, if so, since it's proven very useful when making purchasing decisions. I'd have some submissions of several under-represented GPUs if they'd make it to the list.


----------



## mmonnin

There were talks of another version awhile back. I personally would like to be able to submit multiple projects with 1 GPU. No need to re-enter the same info repeatedly. For the most part (looking at you nvidia) a GPU has one set of cores/shaders per model and an unneeded entry.

I submitted some Vii entries from the last FAT.


----------



## Duality92

I can do samples from 2070 Super, 2080 and 2080 super.


----------



## Jpmboy

I have been hitting some very productive WUs of late = core 0x22. Figured I'd post this here and do the entry form (knowing that the database may not be "live").


----------



## neurotix

Jpmboy said:


> I have been hitting some very productive WUs of late = core 0x22. Figured I'd post this here and do the entry form (knowing that the database may not be "live").


9 mil ppd rig, yikes

When I folded in the team comp 24/7 for a year straight in 2012 on a HD 6870 it did 8k ppd...

GTX 580s did 15k... I remember being jealous  Seems so quaint now.


----------



## Jpmboy

neurotix said:


> 9 mil ppd rig, yikes
> When I folded in the team comp 24/7 for a year straight in 2012 on a HD 6870 it did 8k ppd...
> GTX 580s did 15k... I remember being jealous  Seems so quaint now.


yeah - don't look back too far, it's not good for ya.


----------



## neurotix

Jpmboy said:


> yeah - don't look back too far, it's not good for ya.


lol


----------



## Vinster411

I have a 2080 Super and can contribute to the table. Has anyone got rough numbers for the AMD 5700/XT and a guess on the new 5600XT?

Vin


----------



## tictoc

Vinster411 said:


> I have a 2080 Super and can contribute to the table. Has anyone got rough numbers for the AMD 5700/XT and a guess on the new 5600XT?
> 
> Vin


My 5700XT clocks at 2050/875 in Linux. Core22 is mostly still in beta (at least the high PPD WUs).

p11737 - 820k ppd
p11738 - 1.4M ppd
p11739 - 1.48M ppd


----------



## Jpmboy

tictoc said:


> My 5700XT clocks at 2050/875 in Linux. Core22 is mostly still in beta (at least the high PPD WUs).
> 
> p11737 - 820k ppd
> p11738 - 1.4M ppd
> p11739 - 1.48M ppd


^^ nice! :specool:


----------



## Simmons572

Hey folks. Sorry I haven't been keeping up with this thread lately. 

So I just noticed that the form currently does not have any area to input the core# for each project submitted. Asside from the p11737-9 projects that were identified by @tictoc, does anyone know of any other known x22's? I will also post later if I need assitance identifying p#'s of other submissions.


----------



## Simmons572

Other P#'s I need identified:

p11733
p14163
p14167
p14180
p14196
p14270
p14278

Specifically Looking for the FahCore#


----------



## tictoc

Simmons572 said:


> Other P#'s I need identified:
> 
> p11733 - *Core22*
> p14163 - *Core21*
> p14167 - *Core21*
> p14180 - *Core21*
> p14196 - *Core21*
> p14270 - *Core21*
> p14278 - *Core21*
> 
> Specifically Looking for the FahCore#


See above for FahCore #'s

The only core22 WUs that are in the wild, whether beta or adv, that I am aware of, are 11733, 11737, 11738, and 11739.


----------



## Simmons572

tictoc said:


> See above for FahCore #'s
> 
> The only core22 WUs that are in the wild, whether beta or adv, that I am aware of, are 11733, 11737, 11738, and 11739.


Take all of my fake REP :thumb:


----------



## Vinster411

tictoc said:


> My 5700XT clocks at 2050/875 in Linux. Core22 is mostly still in beta (at least the high PPD WUs).
> 
> p11737 - 820k ppd
> p11738 - 1.4M ppd
> p11739 - 1.48M ppd


Thank you, that's pretty good considering it's price point.

Vin


----------



## mmonnin

Simmons572 said:


> Other P#'s I need identified:
> 
> p11733
> p14163
> p14167
> p14180
> p14196
> p14270
> p14278
> 
> Specifically Looking for the FahCore#


Active projects:
https://apps.foldingathome.org/psummary?visibility=ALL


----------



## Simmons572

mmonnin said:


> Active projects:
> https://apps.foldingathome.org/psummary?visibility=ALL


Interesting, there's no active 0x17's. Neat.


----------



## Jpmboy

just added this to the database...


----------



## NBrock

Nice! I'll have to keep my eye out for those WUs. The core 22s have been kind though. It's nice to see the bump in PPD.
I'll have to remember to enter the ones I have been getting recently into the database.


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> Nice! I'll have to keep my eye out for those WUs. The core 22s have been kind though. It's nice to see the bump in PPD.
> I'll have to remember to enter the ones I have been getting recently into the database.


yeah.. then an hour later a 14xxx shows up and cuts productivity in half and takes twice as long to complete. Hard to understand the _PPD-math_ there.


----------



## Simmons572

Jpmboy said:


> just added this to the database...


That PPD output that you are submitting, is that based on HFM? Becasue I would love to see a sanity check from HFM to see that same PPD.


----------



## Jpmboy

Simmons572 said:


> That PPD output that you are submitting, is that based on HFM? Becasue I would love to see a sanity check from HFM to see that same PPD.


Not using HFM on this rig. Why is that considered a sanity check?
Anyway, here's another similar PPD with 11738 I posted here some time ago (a week maybe?). I didn't enter it into the database... only 11% complete. 11738's are running that high on these 2080Tis which are at 2040/6800 for [email protected]
I'll see if I can catch one further along. But no worries, no need to enter either into the database as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Jpmboy

just so happens an 11738 and a 14322 are running SbS as I was posting. Maybe this helps in comparing the WUs? the 11738 is pulling 320W and the 14322 is 200-ish watts.


----------



## tictoc

Actual throughput and PPD will vary depending on upload/download speed and next-unit percentage setting, but the PPD reported by the client is right in line with what is expected of an 11738 running at that TPF. Without knowing the overall elapsed time for the WU there is no way to calculate the actual final points for the WU, but we can estimate the PPD. 

To get an exact estimate, you would just need need to parse the logs to get the average of the completed frame-times. Going off the TPF reported by the client (59 seconds) this is what I come up with:

*14.4*29389*(sqrt(14.4*.75*8.2/.98))/.98 = 4,105,130 PPD*
*If you are a registered user on the Folding Forum, you can get the k-factor and the deadline in the OP of the beta project's announcement thread. You can also get the deadline from the link that @*mmonnin* posted for active projects. k-factor is generally set at .75, but I think I've seen that vary on a few projects. 
https://foldingathome.org/support/faq/points/
https://apps.foldingathome.org/psummary?visibility=ALL

And here's a link that automates the above math for you:
http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


----------



## NBrock

Just added a submission for Project 11738 on my 2080ti.

TPF is 53 sec. 
Estimated PPD is 4,797,101.

The estimate is pretty spot on since I have gotten a few of these and they ran about the same consistently. 

2080ti is running 2100 core and +800 mem.
CPU is 9900k @5.1 with ram running at 4000 cl17

Edit: Forgot to say what driver I am on. 441.66


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> Just added a submission for Project 11738 on my 2080ti.
> 
> TPF is 53 sec.
> Estimated PPD is 4,797,101.
> 
> The estimate is pretty spot on since I have gotten a few of these and they ran about the same consistently.
> 
> 2080ti is running 2100 core and +800 mem.
> CPU is 9900k @5.1 with ram running at 4000 cl17


Yeah, every once in a while these 11738 WUs come in and they run very efficiently on the 2080Ti. I'm trying ot see if it is a 2080Ti thing or they are just more efficiently coded or something. They pull the highest power of any I've looked at.


----------



## tictoc

The same is seen on AMD gear. 11738 is a core_22 WU, and this new core is built on a much newer version of OpenMM, which has many optimizations over the older version that was used to build the core_21 WUs. 

It is pretty great to see the increase in GPU usage, power usage, and heat, from a pure performance perspective. That is almost always a sign that the compute app is better leveraging the full capabilities of the GPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Crazy power draw with core 22 WUs. 2x2080Tis:
:O


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Jpmboy said:


> Crazy power draw with core 22 WUs. 2x2080Tis:
> :O


Really enjoy the PPD the core 22 gets (3.8mil on a stock 2080Ti).
In combination with the 7700k folding at 6 cores I see 550W from my wall powermonitor.
GPU-Z shows a little over 300W on the 2080Ti alone.
I'm not seeing the same PPD/power draw on all the 22 units though, there is some difference.


----------



## Ytterbium

I added 12 results each from my 3 GPU's that are on the project.


----------



## Neural0

Just getting into [email protected] with my son over the past week and I've been looking for a PPD CPU database, haven't found much luck other than the newly created one at foldingforum.org at https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=34240 and you can see the database here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...PI_bqH3CeZVU7Wc9CGPL0CdLkg/edit#gid=323814829 

It seems to have a few more submissions of the 5700 XT than we have here =)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Neural0 said:


> Just getting into [email protected] with my son over the past week and I've been looking for a PPD CPU database, haven't found much luck other than the newly created one at foldingforum.org at https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=34240 and you can see the database here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...PI_bqH3CeZVU7Wc9CGPL0CdLkg/edit#gid=323814829
> 
> It seems to have a few more submissions of the 5700 XT than we have here =)




The cpu PPD is pretty much spot on with what I've seen out of my 3900x...


----------



## Simmons572

Neural0 said:


> Just getting into [email protected] with my son over the past week and I've been looking for a PPD CPU database, haven't found much luck other than the newly created one at foldingforum.org at https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=34240 and you can see the database here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...PI_bqH3CeZVU7Wc9CGPL0CdLkg/edit#gid=323814829
> 
> It seems to have a few more submissions of the 5700 XT than we have here =)


Good find!

We did attempt a CPU database at one point, but we ran into a bit of a data management issue. Firstly, not everyone folds with the same number of cores. Usually, if people have GPU folding rigs, the remove an even number of threads from the folding process. Also, we noticed that different OS's had a significant effect on PPD output, primarily due to scheduler issues. 

I don't think we will have one setup on OCN, so that seems like a great reference point.

In regards to WU submissions, we are a bit restricted based on what users submit. If you have data that you would like added to the database it, please give it an upload!

And if you are trying to submit lets say 15+ WUs, and you are using HFM, please PM me. I can upload mass HFM submissions to the database, in order to streamline the process a bit. Last time we tested this, we managed to get 500 entries added to the database at once. 

It's a bit clunky, but it works.


----------



## Simmons572

Okay sorry for DP, but the Database is now up to date with current submissions!  Keep em coming folks!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

something seems to have went wonky, when sorted by PPD... vega 56 is above and below the radeon VII in the chart and the 5700XT PPD is way down on what it was before and even below what I usually see with my "efficient" profile with lower power limits.


----------



## tictoc

That's a Google sheet, so Vega 56 and RX Vega 56 are different GPUs. 
The 5700XT are probably down in average ppd because there were a fair number of early WUs that had ppd that was under 800k. It has only been with some of the more recent WUs that ppd has gone up in the 1.2M+ average.

@*Simmons572* I have a bunch of WUs that I can submit for Radeon VII, but I will probably submit them individually because there are 4 rigs and like 14 slots in my HFM log. :thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

Lol - if the 3080Ti is what we're "hearing"... 8192 Cuda cores! It's gonna crush everything currently folding. Q42020.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

tictoc said:


> That's a Google sheet, so Vega 56 and RX Vega 56 are different GPUs.
> The 5700XT are probably down in average ppd because there were a fair number of early WUs that had ppd that was under 800k. It has only been with some of the more recent WUs that ppd has gone up in the 1.2M+ average.
> 
> @*Simmons572* I have a bunch of WUs that I can submit for Radeon VII, but I will probably submit them individually because there are 4 rigs and like 14 slots in my HFM log. :thumb:


oh... silly me... I did just notice though that the Radeon Vega 64 is below the Radeon Vega 56 where the RX variety is in the expected order.  ... so still a bit of wonkyness there  ... oh well.. no worries, I just thought something might have gotten broken all of a sudden


----------



## Simmons572

Minotaurtoo said:


> something seems to have went wonky, when sorted by PPD... vega 56 is above and below the radeon VII in the chart and the 5700XT PPD is way down on what it was before and even below what I usually see with my "efficient" profile with lower power limits.


Good catch, I will have that corrected.



tictoc said:


> That's a Google sheet, so Vega 56 and RX Vega 56 are different GPUs.
> The 5700XT are probably down in average ppd because there were a fair number of early WUs that had ppd that was under 800k. It has only been with some of the more recent WUs that ppd has gone up in the 1.2M+ average.
> 
> @*Simmons572* I have a bunch of WUs that I can submit for Radeon VII, but I will probably submit them individually because there are 4 rigs and like 14 slots in my HFM log. :thumb:


You explained it perfectly. 

Up to you mate. Shoot me a PM, and we can work out the best course of action for this. :thumb:


----------



## $ilent

1.65M ppd on Vega 56, P14253 1:33 TPF


----------



## Avacado

On par with my 2060. Not bad :thumb:


----------



## $ilent

Avacado said:


> On par with my 2060. Not bad :thumb:


Is that in windows or linux? Good ppd for 2060 I didnt realise it was that high just checked though on paper as a whole 2060 is 17% better than V56.


----------



## Avacado

Windows, and again, each project is different, some WU's have the 2060 putting out 1.7, seen it as low as 1.1 mil. I have gotten more out of it with an OC, but the newer betas do NOT like OCs at all, so its running stock. I'd say a good average without failed WU's is around 1.5 Million.


----------



## franz

Avacado said:


> Windows, and again, each project is different, some WU's have the 2060 putting out 1.7, seen it as low as 1.1 mil. I have gotten more out of it with an OC, but the newer betas do NOT like OCs at all, so its running stock. I'd say a good average without failed WU's is around 1.5 Million.


What are your stock clocks, is it a Super? My 2060 is only around 1.2 average with 1950MHz core, also on Windows.


----------



## Avacado

franz said:


> What are your stock clocks, is it a Super? My 2060 is only around 1.2 average with 1950MHz core, also on Windows.


Yes, it is a super. Stock clocks. I had been running it @+100-125 core, but it just failed too many WU's.


----------



## CptAsian

Wow, I didn't realize newer cards had made such a jump in folding performance, even in the sort of mid-range of the lineup. My 1070 Tis stock make around 750-800K PPD and they're only a little bit behind on gaming performance and were only slightly cheaper when I got them on clearance. Interesting.


----------



## Flyordie

I've been fiddling with getting back into folding.. (I had to lay off of it due to stability with hardware and funds needed to fix the problem) but I've recently decided to figure out a way to get the stability issue clamped down enough to get GPU folding to work without issues. 

My Vega 64 isn't too bad of a folder. 1.15Mil PPD average. The reason for biggest spike- After that 6 day lul of me working the stability problem.. I finally got it going and it actually finished WU's. Funny part is- thats with me gaming about 4hours a day on it.


----------



## franz

Added around 10 projects for the RTX 2060, non super variant. Nice little GPU that never goes below 1mil PPD and averages high 1.1mil PPD over multiple projects.


----------



## Topinio

Just submitted a RX 5700 XT result, and saw that the average in the Google sheet looks low at 1.069M for that card, because 1 result of the 3 is only 557k, while the other 2 average 1.325M - looks like one of the early WU results, and so is unrepresentative of performance now.


----------



## Simmons572

Great thanks for your submission. I will not be able to get those added immediately, but more data is always a good thing :thumb:


----------



## CptAsian

Was just checking some numbers and saw that the 1660 has one submission and it's with a PPD value of 542, and that can't be right. Is it possible to manually delete/manipulate that data somewhere?


----------



## tictoc

I just submitted 15 different WUs for a Radeon VII.

I do have one mistake in the units I submitted. P16916 and P16915, that I submitted, were actually from my 2080 Super. If someone could delete those submissions that would be great.


----------



## Jpmboy

can run on cool(er) days...


----------



## Simmons572

CptAsian said:


> Was just checking some numbers and saw that the 1660 has one submission and it's with a PPD value of 542, and that can't be right. Is it possible to manually delete/manipulate that data somewhere?


I can take care of that once I get home from work.:thumb:



tictoc said:


> I just submitted 15 different WUs for a Radeon VII.
> 
> I do have one mistake in the units I submitted. P16916 and P16915, that I submitted, were actually from my 2080 Super. If someone could delete those submissions that would be great.


Gotcha. :thumb:


----------



## Avacado

Jpmboy said:


> can run on cool(er) days...


And on the 10th day god folded for the cure and it was good.


----------



## BOB850123

@Simmons572 I have ~2600 WU's worth of 2080Ti data to submit from HFM logs. I believe I recall you saying previously that you could support this, so please let me know how to proceed.


----------



## Simmons572

BOB850123 said:


> @Simmons572 I have ~2600 WU's worth of 2080Ti data to submit from HFM logs. I believe I recall you saying previously that you could support this, so please let me know how to proceed.


That's great! Shoot me a PM, and we can get this taken care of. :thumb:


----------



## Simmons572

Hey folks just got up to date on all of the submissions going back through the end of April. There were a couple WUs that I had to reject due to invalid data (aka bad project ID, no username, etc.). The big thing I want to throw out there is please reference the database if you are not sure how to format your entries. I know it's partially my fault for not getting the database updated until just now, but I spent nearly 3 hours reformatting a large majority of the the submissions.

The biggest offenders are related to GPU Naming Inconsistencies. (The user that submitted the GP104-100 and GP106-100 get's an exception because I had to redo the auto-formatting on the backend) 
The next issue comes with the Run,Clone,Gen entry. This month I had to deal with 5 different incorrect formats. 
Lastly, the OS.

Please, help me help you, and try to reference the previously submitted entries before you make a submission. 
Also that being said, if you notice any errors regarding GPU information, please let me know. I am not perfect lol


----------



## tictoc

Simmons572 said:


> Hey folks just got up to date on all of the submissions going back through the end of April. There were a couple WUs that I had to reject due to invalid data (aka bad project ID, no username, etc.). The big thing I want to throw out there is please reference the database if you are not sure how to format your entries. I know it's partially my fault for not getting the database updated until just now, but I spent nearly 3 hours reformatting a large majority of the the submissions.
> 
> The biggest offenders are related to GPU Naming Inconsistencies. (The user that submitted the GP104-100 and GP106-100 get's an exception because I had to redo the auto-formatting on the backend)
> The next issue comes with the Run,Clone,Gen entry. This month I had to deal with 5 different incorrect formats.
> Lastly, the OS.
> 
> Please, help me help you, and try to reference the previously submitted entries before you make a submission.
> Also that being said, if you notice any errors regarding GPU information, please let me know. I am not perfect lol


Thanks for the update, and all the work on the database. :cheers: 
I feel your pain on running a large Google sheet with a public form. The CINEBENCH sheet that I started can be a nightmare when a bunch of subs come in.


----------



## Simmons572

@BOB850123 Still waiting for a response to my PM from the other day! :heyyou:



tictoc said:


> Thanks for the update, and all the work on the database. :cheers:
> I feel your pain on running a large Google sheet with a public form. The CINEBENCH sheet that I started can be a nightmare when a bunch of subs come in.


I can imagine. Especially given how many users can just run cinebench and get a score whenever they want, I don't even want to imagine dealing with that mess lol.

I would say generally speaking, only 10% of submissions are problematic. It does seem like a lot, but with the 150+ Submissions I had since the last update, ~15-20 actually problematic submissions is not really a big deal. 
Admittedly I spent the majority of the time dealing with those mining GPUs. For whatever reason my MATCH function wasn't referencing the GPU name, which pulled the GPU names from the submission dump page. Like it's literally identical data lmao. Not sure exactly what I did to fix it, but it works now lol.

Really the most annoying thing to address is how many different ways people like to submit OS's and GPU names. It just takes a bit of time for me to correct the data and make sure I am not accidentally duplicating a GPU on the backend reference table due to a minor typo.


----------



## BOB850123

Simmons572 said:


> @BOB850123 Still waiting for a response to my PM from the other day! :heyyou:


Replied! Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Simmons572

Hello all!

Thanks to a massive submission from @BOB850123 , we have just reached several new milestones with the PPD Database!

Bob has over doubled the total number of submissions in the database, bringing the total from 2,796 to 5,935.
We have also surpassed the >4M PPD / WU and >5M PPD / WU milestones!

I strongly suggest you all check out the full page spreadsheet to get good look at all the new data!


----------



## BOB850123

Simmons572 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Thanks to a massive submission from @BOB850123 , we have just reached several new milestones with the PPD Database!
> 
> Bob has over doubled the total number of submissions in the database, bringing the total from 2,796 to 5,935.
> We have also surpassed the >4M PPD / WU and >5M PPD / WU milestones!
> 
> I strongly suggest you all check out the full page spreadsheet to get good look at all the new data!


Thank you for doing the legwork to support the mass submission! :thumb:

Just want to make sure that none of the bad work units made it into the submission based on the >5M PPD / WU comment. There are a handful of units that completed above 4M PPD, but I am not seeing any in my data set above 5M PPD except for units that failed early therefore producing erroneous PPD results (the 134xx units had a fairly high failure rate for a while).


----------



## Simmons572

BOB850123 said:


> Thank you for doing the legwork to support the mass submission! :thumb:
> 
> Just want to make sure that none of the bad work units made it into the submission based on the >5M PPD / WU comment. There are a handful of units that completed above 4M PPD, but I am not seeing any in my data set above 5M PPD except for units that failed early therefore producing erroneous PPD results (the 134xx units had a fairly high failure rate for a while).


There were a couple. You had 1 WU that reported as 78 Mil PPD. You also had x8 0 PPD WUs, which were eliminated. :thumb:

Aside from that, everything that was higher than 5.1 Mil was eliminated.


----------



## BOB850123

Simmons572 said:


> There were a couple. You had 1 WU that reported as 78 Mil PPD. You also had x8 0 PPD WUs, which were eliminated. :thumb:


Awesome, just wanted to be sure. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Avacado

This thread needs work with the migration. Sad we lost it.

This thread also needs to be pinned.


----------



## Simmons572

We are actively working on trying to restore the pins. Please bear with us..


----------



## CptAsian

Re-pinned.


----------



## ducrider

Is there a link to the google spread sheet we can view until it can get back up in the main post?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

GPU Folding Projects - Performance - Google Drive







docs.google.com




Here is the link for when it's working properly.

And here is the whole database in txt format.
I copied it for myself just to look at it if the google doc is not working.


Code:


GPU Folding Projects - Performance
SummaryChartsSorted by Project #Sorted by GPUSorted by PPDSorted by OS
GPU                Core     VRAM     Shaders PPD         FP32 [GFlops]    uArch    Sample Size
GeForce GT 1030            1,850    3,453    384    67,729        1,421    Pascal    1
GeForce GT 630            1,636    2,174    96    2,530        314    Fermi    2
GeForce GT 740            1,059    667    384    13,928        813    Kepler    2
GeForce GTX 460            1,510    3,600    336    18,639        1,015    Fermi    7
GeForce GTX 470            1,308    3,348    448    28,631        1,172    Fermi    2
GeForce GTX 480            1,614    3,760    480    45,292        1,549    Fermi    15
GeForce GTX 560            1,774    4,072    336    30,233        1,192    Fermi    3
GeForce GTX 560 Ti        1,700    4,104    384    22,699        1,306    Fermi    2
GeForce GTX 560 Ti [448]    1,700    4,040    448    38,098        1,523    Fermi    5
GeForce GTX 570            1,820    3,200    480    39,939        1,747    Fermi    1
GeForce GTX 580            1,601    4,008    512    42,756        1,639    Fermi    10
GeForce GTX 650 Ti        1,119    5,400    768    29,534        1,719    Kepler    13
GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost    1,052    6,177    768    48,146        1,616    Kepler    15
GeForce GTX 660            1,192    6,006    960    55,957        2,289    Kepler    4
GeForce GTX 660 Ti        1,233    6,008    1,344    75,760        3,314    Kepler    46
GeForce GTX 670            1,186    6,021    1,344    88,608        3,187    Kepler    16
GeForce GTX 680            1,268    5,955    1,536    106,878        3,896    Kepler    19
GeForce GTX 750 Ti        1,287    4,886    640    80,621        1,647    Maxwell    6
GeForce GTX 760            1,197    6,005    1,152    85,693        2,759    Kepler    3
GeForce GTX 770            1,245    7,301    1,536    105,907        3,824    Kepler    18
GeForce GTX 780            1,195    5,959    2,304    190,633        5,506    Kepler    41
GeForce GTX 780 Ti        1,163    6,658    2,880    268,072        6,701    Kepler    51
GeForce GTX 950            1,411    6,702    768    130,343        2,167    Maxwell    2
GeForce GTX 960            1,456    5,280    1,024    189,537        2,982    Maxwell    22
GeForce GTX 970            1,446    6,908    1,664    345,242        4,813    Maxwell    47
GeForce GTX 980            1,503    6,073    2,048    443,577        6,157    Maxwell    77
GeForce GTX 980 Ti        1,398    6,796    2,816    656,361        7,873    Maxwell    86
GeForce GTX 1050        1,870    6,205    1,129    166,086        4,275    Pascal    5
GeForce GTX 1050 Ti        1,894    6,968    768    201,208        2,910    Pascal    23
GeForce GTX 1050M        1,514    4,280    640    92,117        1,938    Pascal    2
GeForce GTX 1060 3GB        2,088    8,629    1,152    446,532        4,811    Pascal    1
GeForce GTX 1060 6GB        2,017    7,952    1,280    412,869        5,164    Pascal    29
GeForce GTX 1070        2,046    8,428    1,920    694,918        7,858    Pascal    146
GeForce GTX 1070 Ti        1,987    7,653    2,432    872,040        9,664    Pascal    59
GeForce GTX 1080        2,049    10,011    2,560    876,253        10,491    Pascal    1366
GeForce GTX 1080 Ti        2,002    10,054    3,584    1,310,317    14,352    Pascal    32
GeForce GTX 1650        1,905    8,002    896    262,989        3,414    Turing    1
GeForce GTX 1650 Super        1,905    5,750    1,280    343,439        4,877    Turing    3
GeForce GTX 1660        1,890    4,000    1,408    542        5,322    Turing    1
GeForce GTX 1660 Super        1,920    1,700    1,408    43,527        5,407    Turing    2
GeForce GTX 1660 Ti        1,898    4,088    1,536    710,604        5,829    Turing    6
GeForce GTX TITAN        1,045    7,000    2,688    183,518        5,618    Kepler    1
GeForce GTX TITAN X        1,225    3,177    3,072    866,836        7,528    Maxwell    386
GeForce P104-100        2,050    5,005    1,920    700,961        7,872    Pascal    1
GeForce P106-100        2,050    4,006    1,280    492,813        5,248    Pascal    1
GeForce RTX 2060        1,934    8,193    1,920    1,134,809    7,426    Turing    14
GeForce RTX 2060 Super        1,790    9,400    2,176    1,485,614    7,790    Turing    3
GeForce RTX 2070        1,961    11,531    2,260    1,372,399    8,865    Turing    12
GeForce RTX 2070 Super        1,935    1,410    2,304    1,523,276    8,916    Turing    1
GeForce RTX 2080        1,870    14,000    2,944    1,395,825    11,011    Turing    3
GeForce RTX 2080 Super        1,935    7,500    3,072    2,200,000    11,889    Turing    1
GeForce RTX 2080 Ti        1,941    6,738    4,352    3,017,989    16,892    Turing    2799
GeForce TITAN V            1,270    1,712    5,120    2,669,150    13,002    Tesla    13
GeForce TITAN X (Pascal)    1,993    9,026    3,584    1,422,412    14,289    Tesla    8
GeForce TITAN Xp        2,032    11,564    3,840    1,539,961    15,608    Pascal    10
Quadro K3100M            705    3,200    768    17,044        1,083    Kepler    1
Quadro P2200            139    405    1,280    129,761        356    Pascal    1
Radeon HD 5870            925    5,000    1,600    22,458        2,960    TeraScale 2    1
Radeon HD 7750            940    5,040    512    15,848        963    GCN 1.0    1
Radeon HD 7770            1,075    4,750    640    32,574        1,376    GCN 1.0    2
Radeon HD 7790            1,240    6,400    896    76,287        2,222    GCN 1.1    3
Radeon HD 7850            1,212    5,730    1,024    85,625        2,483    GCN 1.0    16
Radeon HD 7870            1,132    4,406    1,280    104,701        2,897    GCN 1.0    4
Radeon HD 7950            1,104    5,500    1,792    109,075        3,957    GCN 1.0    6
Radeon HD 7970            1,131    5,852    2,048    146,814        4,633    GCN 1.0    29
Radeon R7 370            1,020    5,940    1,024    74,749        2,089    GCN 1.0    5
Radeon R9 270            1,008    5,867    1,280    100,210        2,581    GCN 1.0    3
Radeon R9 270X            1,196    5,925    1,280    95,911        3,062    GCN 1.0    4
Radeon R9 280X            1,098    6,291    2,048    161,273        4,496    GCN 1.0    11
Radeon R9 290            1,072    5,153    2,560    260,723        5,486    GCN 1.1    102
Radeon R9 290X            1,057    5,040    2,816    258,002        5,954    GCN 1.1    17
Radeon R9 295X2            1,030    5,400    2,816    236,941        5,801    GCN 1.1    2
Radeon R9 380            980    5,700    1,792    177,103        3,512    GCN 1.2    1
Radeon R9 380X            1,128    3,750    2,048    99,146        4,618    GCN 1.2    2
Radeon R9 390X            1,105    6,000    2,816    372,471        6,223    GCN 1.1    2
Radeon R9 Fury            1,067    1,000    3,584    401,782        7,647    GCN 1.2    22
Radeon R9 Fury X        1,147    1,005    4,096    500,045        9,394    GCN 1.2    25
Radeon R9 Nano            1,005    1,000    4,096    338,755        8,233    GCN 1.2    8
Radeon RX 460            1,214    5,983    896    98,129        2,175    GCN 1.3    10
Radeon RX 470            1,262    6,733    2,048    267,158        5,170    GCN 1.3    18
Radeon RX 480            1,312    7,319    2,304    310,769        6,046    GCN 1.3    35
Radeon RX 560            1,206    7,148    1,024    113,718        2,469    GCN 1.3    5
Radeon RX 5700            1,690    1,750    2,304    856,448        7,788    RDNA 1.0    1
Radeon RX 5700 XT        1,955    1,769    2,560    1,167,190    10,008    RDNA 1.0    7
Radeon RX 580            1,405    7,598    2,304    330,995        6,475    GCN 1.3    46
Radeon RX 590            1,546    2,009    2,304    343,600        7,126    GCN 1.4    11
Radeon RX Vega 56        1,543    1,346    3,584    1,096,094    11,062    GCN 1.4    5
Radeon RX Vega 64        1,666    1,830    4,096    894,368        13,645    GCN 1.4    42
Radeon RX Vega 8        881    2,200    512    27,292        902    GCN 1.5    2
Radeon Vega FE            1,440    1,890    4,096    642,958        11,796    GCN 1.4    1
Radeon VII            1,812    2,161    3,840    1,822,436    13,913    GCN 1.4    39


----------



## ducrider

Bastiaan_NL said:


> GPU Folding Projects - Performance - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link for when it's working properly.
> 
> And here is the whole database in txt format.
> I copied it for myself just to look at it if the google doc is not working.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GPU Folding Projects - Performance
> SummaryChartsSorted by Project #Sorted by GPUSorted by PPDSorted by OS
> GPU                Core     VRAM     Shaders PPD         FP32 [GFlops]    uArch    Sample Size
> GeForce GT 1030            1,850    3,453    384    67,729        1,421    Pascal    1
> GeForce GT 630            1,636    2,174    96    2,530        314    Fermi    2
> GeForce GT 740            1,059    667    384    13,928        813    Kepler    2
> GeForce GTX 460            1,510    3,600    336    18,639        1,015    Fermi    7
> GeForce GTX 470            1,308    3,348    448    28,631        1,172    Fermi    2
> GeForce GTX 480            1,614    3,760    480    45,292        1,549    Fermi    15
> GeForce GTX 560            1,774    4,072    336    30,233        1,192    Fermi    3
> GeForce GTX 560 Ti        1,700    4,104    384    22,699        1,306    Fermi    2
> GeForce GTX 560 Ti [448]    1,700    4,040    448    38,098        1,523    Fermi    5
> GeForce GTX 570            1,820    3,200    480    39,939        1,747    Fermi    1
> GeForce GTX 580            1,601    4,008    512    42,756        1,639    Fermi    10
> GeForce GTX 650 Ti        1,119    5,400    768    29,534        1,719    Kepler    13
> GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost    1,052    6,177    768    48,146        1,616    Kepler    15
> GeForce GTX 660            1,192    6,006    960    55,957        2,289    Kepler    4
> GeForce GTX 660 Ti        1,233    6,008    1,344    75,760        3,314    Kepler    46
> GeForce GTX 670            1,186    6,021    1,344    88,608        3,187    Kepler    16
> GeForce GTX 680            1,268    5,955    1,536    106,878        3,896    Kepler    19
> GeForce GTX 750 Ti        1,287    4,886    640    80,621        1,647    Maxwell    6
> GeForce GTX 760            1,197    6,005    1,152    85,693        2,759    Kepler    3
> GeForce GTX 770            1,245    7,301    1,536    105,907        3,824    Kepler    18
> GeForce GTX 780            1,195    5,959    2,304    190,633        5,506    Kepler    41
> GeForce GTX 780 Ti        1,163    6,658    2,880    268,072        6,701    Kepler    51
> GeForce GTX 950            1,411    6,702    768    130,343        2,167    Maxwell    2
> GeForce GTX 960            1,456    5,280    1,024    189,537        2,982    Maxwell    22
> GeForce GTX 970            1,446    6,908    1,664    345,242        4,813    Maxwell    47
> GeForce GTX 980            1,503    6,073    2,048    443,577        6,157    Maxwell    77
> GeForce GTX 980 Ti        1,398    6,796    2,816    656,361        7,873    Maxwell    86
> GeForce GTX 1050        1,870    6,205    1,129    166,086        4,275    Pascal    5
> GeForce GTX 1050 Ti        1,894    6,968    768    201,208        2,910    Pascal    23
> GeForce GTX 1050M        1,514    4,280    640    92,117        1,938    Pascal    2
> GeForce GTX 1060 3GB        2,088    8,629    1,152    446,532        4,811    Pascal    1
> GeForce GTX 1060 6GB        2,017    7,952    1,280    412,869        5,164    Pascal    29
> GeForce GTX 1070        2,046    8,428    1,920    694,918        7,858    Pascal    146
> GeForce GTX 1070 Ti        1,987    7,653    2,432    872,040        9,664    Pascal    59
> GeForce GTX 1080        2,049    10,011    2,560    876,253        10,491    Pascal    1366
> GeForce GTX 1080 Ti        2,002    10,054    3,584    1,310,317    14,352    Pascal    32
> GeForce GTX 1650        1,905    8,002    896    262,989        3,414    Turing    1
> GeForce GTX 1650 Super        1,905    5,750    1,280    343,439        4,877    Turing    3
> GeForce GTX 1660        1,890    4,000    1,408    542        5,322    Turing    1
> GeForce GTX 1660 Super        1,920    1,700    1,408    43,527        5,407    Turing    2
> GeForce GTX 1660 Ti        1,898    4,088    1,536    710,604        5,829    Turing    6
> GeForce GTX TITAN        1,045    7,000    2,688    183,518        5,618    Kepler    1
> GeForce GTX TITAN X        1,225    3,177    3,072    866,836        7,528    Maxwell    386
> GeForce P104-100        2,050    5,005    1,920    700,961        7,872    Pascal    1
> GeForce P106-100        2,050    4,006    1,280    492,813        5,248    Pascal    1
> GeForce RTX 2060        1,934    8,193    1,920    1,134,809    7,426    Turing    14
> GeForce RTX 2060 Super        1,790    9,400    2,176    1,485,614    7,790    Turing    3
> GeForce RTX 2070        1,961    11,531    2,260    1,372,399    8,865    Turing    12
> GeForce RTX 2070 Super        1,935    1,410    2,304    1,523,276    8,916    Turing    1
> GeForce RTX 2080        1,870    14,000    2,944    1,395,825    11,011    Turing    3
> GeForce RTX 2080 Super        1,935    7,500    3,072    2,200,000    11,889    Turing    1
> GeForce RTX 2080 Ti        1,941    6,738    4,352    3,017,989    16,892    Turing    2799
> GeForce TITAN V            1,270    1,712    5,120    2,669,150    13,002    Tesla    13
> GeForce TITAN X (Pascal)    1,993    9,026    3,584    1,422,412    14,289    Tesla    8
> GeForce TITAN Xp        2,032    11,564    3,840    1,539,961    15,608    Pascal    10
> Quadro K3100M            705    3,200    768    17,044        1,083    Kepler    1
> Quadro P2200            139    405    1,280    129,761        356    Pascal    1
> Radeon HD 5870            925    5,000    1,600    22,458        2,960    TeraScale 2    1
> Radeon HD 7750            940    5,040    512    15,848        963    GCN 1.0    1
> Radeon HD 7770            1,075    4,750    640    32,574        1,376    GCN 1.0    2
> Radeon HD 7790            1,240    6,400    896    76,287        2,222    GCN 1.1    3
> Radeon HD 7850            1,212    5,730    1,024    85,625        2,483    GCN 1.0    16
> Radeon HD 7870            1,132    4,406    1,280    104,701        2,897    GCN 1.0    4
> Radeon HD 7950            1,104    5,500    1,792    109,075        3,957    GCN 1.0    6
> Radeon HD 7970            1,131    5,852    2,048    146,814        4,633    GCN 1.0    29
> Radeon R7 370            1,020    5,940    1,024    74,749        2,089    GCN 1.0    5
> Radeon R9 270            1,008    5,867    1,280    100,210        2,581    GCN 1.0    3
> Radeon R9 270X            1,196    5,925    1,280    95,911        3,062    GCN 1.0    4
> Radeon R9 280X            1,098    6,291    2,048    161,273        4,496    GCN 1.0    11
> Radeon R9 290            1,072    5,153    2,560    260,723        5,486    GCN 1.1    102
> Radeon R9 290X            1,057    5,040    2,816    258,002        5,954    GCN 1.1    17
> Radeon R9 295X2            1,030    5,400    2,816    236,941        5,801    GCN 1.1    2
> Radeon R9 380            980    5,700    1,792    177,103        3,512    GCN 1.2    1
> Radeon R9 380X            1,128    3,750    2,048    99,146        4,618    GCN 1.2    2
> Radeon R9 390X            1,105    6,000    2,816    372,471        6,223    GCN 1.1    2
> Radeon R9 Fury            1,067    1,000    3,584    401,782        7,647    GCN 1.2    22
> Radeon R9 Fury X        1,147    1,005    4,096    500,045        9,394    GCN 1.2    25
> Radeon R9 Nano            1,005    1,000    4,096    338,755        8,233    GCN 1.2    8
> Radeon RX 460            1,214    5,983    896    98,129        2,175    GCN 1.3    10
> Radeon RX 470            1,262    6,733    2,048    267,158        5,170    GCN 1.3    18
> Radeon RX 480            1,312    7,319    2,304    310,769        6,046    GCN 1.3    35
> Radeon RX 560            1,206    7,148    1,024    113,718        2,469    GCN 1.3    5
> Radeon RX 5700            1,690    1,750    2,304    856,448        7,788    RDNA 1.0    1
> Radeon RX 5700 XT        1,955    1,769    2,560    1,167,190    10,008    RDNA 1.0    7
> Radeon RX 580            1,405    7,598    2,304    330,995        6,475    GCN 1.3    46
> Radeon RX 590            1,546    2,009    2,304    343,600        7,126    GCN 1.4    11
> Radeon RX Vega 56        1,543    1,346    3,584    1,096,094    11,062    GCN 1.4    5
> Radeon RX Vega 64        1,666    1,830    4,096    894,368        13,645    GCN 1.4    42
> Radeon RX Vega 8        881    2,200    512    27,292        902    GCN 1.5    2
> Radeon Vega FE            1,440    1,890    4,096    642,958        11,796    GCN 1.4    1
> Radeon VII            1,812    2,161    3,840    1,822,436    13,913    GCN 1.4    39


Thanks that what I was looking for.


----------



## Simmons572

Bastiaan_NL said:


> GPU Folding Projects - Performance - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link for when it's working properly.
> 
> And here is the whole database in txt format.
> I copied it for myself just to look at it if the google doc is not working.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SNIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GPU Folding Projects - Performance
> SummaryChartsSorted by Project #Sorted by GPUSorted by PPDSorted by OS
> GPU                Core     VRAM     Shaders PPD         FP32 [GFlops]    uArch    Sample Size
> GeForce GT 1030            1,850    3,453    384    67,729        1,421    Pascal    1
> GeForce GT 630            1,636    2,174    96    2,530        314    Fermi    2
> GeForce GT 740            1,059    667    384    13,928        813    Kepler    2
> GeForce GTX 460            1,510    3,600    336    18,639        1,015    Fermi    7
> GeForce GTX 470            1,308    3,348    448    28,631        1,172    Fermi    2
> GeForce GTX 480            1,614    3,760    480    45,292        1,549    Fermi    15
> GeForce GTX 560            1,774    4,072    336    30,233        1,192    Fermi    3
> GeForce GTX 560 Ti        1,700    4,104    384    22,699        1,306    Fermi    2
> GeForce GTX 560 Ti [448]    1,700    4,040    448    38,098        1,523    Fermi    5
> GeForce GTX 570            1,820    3,200    480    39,939        1,747    Fermi    1
> GeForce GTX 580            1,601    4,008    512    42,756        1,639    Fermi    10
> GeForce GTX 650 Ti        1,119    5,400    768    29,534        1,719    Kepler    13
> GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost    1,052    6,177    768    48,146        1,616    Kepler    15
> GeForce GTX 660            1,192    6,006    960    55,957        2,289    Kepler    4
> GeForce GTX 660 Ti        1,233    6,008    1,344    75,760        3,314    Kepler    46
> GeForce GTX 670            1,186    6,021    1,344    88,608        3,187    Kepler    16
> GeForce GTX 680            1,268    5,955    1,536    106,878        3,896    Kepler    19
> GeForce GTX 750 Ti        1,287    4,886    640    80,621        1,647    Maxwell    6
> GeForce GTX 760            1,197    6,005    1,152    85,693        2,759    Kepler    3
> GeForce GTX 770            1,245    7,301    1,536    105,907        3,824    Kepler    18
> GeForce GTX 780            1,195    5,959    2,304    190,633        5,506    Kepler    41
> GeForce GTX 780 Ti        1,163    6,658    2,880    268,072        6,701    Kepler    51
> GeForce GTX 950            1,411    6,702    768    130,343        2,167    Maxwell    2
> GeForce GTX 960            1,456    5,280    1,024    189,537        2,982    Maxwell    22
> GeForce GTX 970            1,446    6,908    1,664    345,242        4,813    Maxwell    47
> GeForce GTX 980            1,503    6,073    2,048    443,577        6,157    Maxwell    77
> GeForce GTX 980 Ti        1,398    6,796    2,816    656,361        7,873    Maxwell    86
> GeForce GTX 1050        1,870    6,205    1,129    166,086        4,275    Pascal    5
> GeForce GTX 1050 Ti        1,894    6,968    768    201,208        2,910    Pascal    23
> GeForce GTX 1050M        1,514    4,280    640    92,117        1,938    Pascal    2
> GeForce GTX 1060 3GB        2,088    8,629    1,152    446,532        4,811    Pascal    1
> GeForce GTX 1060 6GB        2,017    7,952    1,280    412,869        5,164    Pascal    29
> GeForce GTX 1070        2,046    8,428    1,920    694,918        7,858    Pascal    146
> GeForce GTX 1070 Ti        1,987    7,653    2,432    872,040        9,664    Pascal    59
> GeForce GTX 1080        2,049    10,011    2,560    876,253        10,491    Pascal    1366
> GeForce GTX 1080 Ti        2,002    10,054    3,584    1,310,317    14,352    Pascal    32
> GeForce GTX 1650        1,905    8,002    896    262,989        3,414    Turing    1
> GeForce GTX 1650 Super        1,905    5,750    1,280    343,439        4,877    Turing    3
> GeForce GTX 1660        1,890    4,000    1,408    542        5,322    Turing    1
> GeForce GTX 1660 Super        1,920    1,700    1,408    43,527        5,407    Turing    2
> GeForce GTX 1660 Ti        1,898    4,088    1,536    710,604        5,829    Turing    6
> GeForce GTX TITAN        1,045    7,000    2,688    183,518        5,618    Kepler    1
> GeForce GTX TITAN X        1,225    3,177    3,072    866,836        7,528    Maxwell    386
> GeForce P104-100        2,050    5,005    1,920    700,961        7,872    Pascal    1
> GeForce P106-100        2,050    4,006    1,280    492,813        5,248    Pascal    1
> GeForce RTX 2060        1,934    8,193    1,920    1,134,809    7,426    Turing    14
> GeForce RTX 2060 Super        1,790    9,400    2,176    1,485,614    7,790    Turing    3
> GeForce RTX 2070        1,961    11,531    2,260    1,372,399    8,865    Turing    12
> GeForce RTX 2070 Super        1,935    1,410    2,304    1,523,276    8,916    Turing    1
> GeForce RTX 2080        1,870    14,000    2,944    1,395,825    11,011    Turing    3
> GeForce RTX 2080 Super        1,935    7,500    3,072    2,200,000    11,889    Turing    1
> GeForce RTX 2080 Ti        1,941    6,738    4,352    3,017,989    16,892    Turing    2799
> GeForce TITAN V            1,270    1,712    5,120    2,669,150    13,002    Tesla    13
> GeForce TITAN X (Pascal)    1,993    9,026    3,584    1,422,412    14,289    Tesla    8
> GeForce TITAN Xp        2,032    11,564    3,840    1,539,961    15,608    Pascal    10
> Quadro K3100M            705    3,200    768    17,044        1,083    Kepler    1
> Quadro P2200            139    405    1,280    129,761        356    Pascal    1
> Radeon HD 5870            925    5,000    1,600    22,458        2,960    TeraScale 2    1
> Radeon HD 7750            940    5,040    512    15,848        963    GCN 1.0    1
> Radeon HD 7770            1,075    4,750    640    32,574        1,376    GCN 1.0    2
> Radeon HD 7790            1,240    6,400    896    76,287        2,222    GCN 1.1    3
> Radeon HD 7850            1,212    5,730    1,024    85,625        2,483    GCN 1.0    16
> Radeon HD 7870            1,132    4,406    1,280    104,701        2,897    GCN 1.0    4
> Radeon HD 7950            1,104    5,500    1,792    109,075        3,957    GCN 1.0    6
> Radeon HD 7970            1,131    5,852    2,048    146,814        4,633    GCN 1.0    29
> Radeon R7 370            1,020    5,940    1,024    74,749        2,089    GCN 1.0    5
> Radeon R9 270            1,008    5,867    1,280    100,210        2,581    GCN 1.0    3
> Radeon R9 270X            1,196    5,925    1,280    95,911        3,062    GCN 1.0    4
> Radeon R9 280X            1,098    6,291    2,048    161,273        4,496    GCN 1.0    11
> Radeon R9 290            1,072    5,153    2,560    260,723        5,486    GCN 1.1    102
> Radeon R9 290X            1,057    5,040    2,816    258,002        5,954    GCN 1.1    17
> Radeon R9 295X2            1,030    5,400    2,816    236,941        5,801    GCN 1.1    2
> Radeon R9 380            980    5,700    1,792    177,103        3,512    GCN 1.2    1
> Radeon R9 380X            1,128    3,750    2,048    99,146        4,618    GCN 1.2    2
> Radeon R9 390X            1,105    6,000    2,816    372,471        6,223    GCN 1.1    2
> Radeon R9 Fury            1,067    1,000    3,584    401,782        7,647    GCN 1.2    22
> Radeon R9 Fury X        1,147    1,005    4,096    500,045        9,394    GCN 1.2    25
> Radeon R9 Nano            1,005    1,000    4,096    338,755        8,233    GCN 1.2    8
> Radeon RX 460            1,214    5,983    896    98,129        2,175    GCN 1.3    10
> Radeon RX 470            1,262    6,733    2,048    267,158        5,170    GCN 1.3    18
> Radeon RX 480            1,312    7,319    2,304    310,769        6,046    GCN 1.3    35
> Radeon RX 560            1,206    7,148    1,024    113,718        2,469    GCN 1.3    5
> Radeon RX 5700            1,690    1,750    2,304    856,448        7,788    RDNA 1.0    1
> Radeon RX 5700 XT        1,955    1,769    2,560    1,167,190    10,008    RDNA 1.0    7
> Radeon RX 580            1,405    7,598    2,304    330,995        6,475    GCN 1.3    46
> Radeon RX 590            1,546    2,009    2,304    343,600        7,126    GCN 1.4    11
> Radeon RX Vega 56        1,543    1,346    3,584    1,096,094    11,062    GCN 1.4    5
> Radeon RX Vega 64        1,666    1,830    4,096    894,368        13,645    GCN 1.4    42
> Radeon RX Vega 8        881    2,200    512    27,292        902    GCN 1.5    2
> Radeon Vega FE            1,440    1,890    4,096    642,958        11,796    GCN 1.4    1
> Radeon VII            1,812    2,161    3,840    1,822,436    13,913    GCN 1.4    39


Thanks for posting. I will be experimenting with redoing the OP before long. Now that we are on this platform, in theory, I should be able to embed a new front-end sheet to the OP, rather than the retrofitted old sheet that we had before. For those who were not aware, on the last platform, we were not able to edit the OP, as it would nuke the embedded spreadsheet.

Standby for a few days while I attempt to find time to get this fixed.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Happy to help guys, and thanks for looking into it Simmons


----------



## Simmons572

Hey folks. So I have updated the OP.... sorta. The Full Page spreadsheet and the form links are now working, and the Full Page is now pointing to the backup that I created when helping @TheBlademaster01 reengineer the backend. So now the data should actively reflect the backend data.

However, the inline embed of the frontend is not embedding. IIRC, we had to disable HTML at some point, due to user abuse lol. So I am reaching out to our Admin to get this sorted. Especially since this database is so important to hundreds of users, not just exclusive to OCN.


----------



## CptAsian

@Simmons572 looks like the rogue GTX 1660 entry is back and I'm doubtful of the 1660S entries as well.


----------



## Simmons572

CptAsian said:


> @Simmons572 looks like the rogue GTX 1660 entry is back and I'm doubtful of the 1660S entries as well.


I am aware. I was tempted not to delete them as we have a sample size of 1 and 2 respectively. But at the same time, that data is very incorrect, and we need some WU submissions for those two GPUs. If somebody just so happens to have these cards...


----------



## CptAsian

Simmons572 said:


> I am aware. I was tempted not to delete them as we have a sample size of 1 and 2 respectively. But at the same time, that data is very incorrect, and we need some WU submissions for those two GPUs. If somebody just so happens to have these cards...


There's a small chance I'll have my hands on a 1660S for a little while in the coming months, which is why I checked/noticed those. If that works out I'll be sure to submit some results.


----------



## Simmons572

CptAsian said:


> There's a small chance I'll have my hands on a 1660S for a little while in the coming months, which is why I checked/noticed those. If that works out I'll be sure to submit some results.


Perfect. Once we get some consistent WU's collected, we can get those erroneous units removed. Also, make sure you are tracking with HFM. I am still willing to process bulk submissions for people using HFM.


----------



## CptAsian

Simmons572 said:


> Perfect. Once we get some consistent WU's collected, we can get those erroneous units removed. Also, make sure you are tracking with HFM. I am still willing to process bulk submissions for people using HFM.


Yep, I'm planning quite a few hardware shuffles and OS reinstalls, so before that I can probably bulk submit some 1070 Ti/980 Ti/980/960 units. I'll start that PM eventually, hopefully.


----------



## CptAsian

Something I just thought of: do we have submission dates tied to the individual entries? If so, I think it would be useful to have something like an "average submission date" that would give some indication to whether or not the average PPD for a card is recent, since that can change over time due to driver updates or something like the recent CUDA update.


----------



## Avacado

Simmons572 said:


> Perfect. Once we get some consistent WU's collected, we can get those erroneous units removed. Also, make sure you are tracking with HFM. I am still willing to process bulk submissions for people using HFM.


I have a few hundred to turn in. Can you contact me for the process? Again, I have had mixed success getting HFM to work. Sometimes it does, sometimes it does not.


----------



## Simmons572

Avacado said:


> I have a few hundred to turn in. Can you contact me for the process? Again, I have had mixed success getting HFM to work. Sometimes it does, sometimes it does not.


Got it. In regards to HFM, I am only accepting work units in the output format of HFM, with a couple additional pieces of information added to the sheet. I am doing this to minimize the amount of effort that goes into this, since I have to manually review each entry. I will dig up the documentation and have it sent over!



CptAsian said:


> Something I just thought of: do we have submission dates tied to the individual entries? If so, I think it would be useful to have something like an "average submission date" that would give some indication to whether or not the average PPD for a card is recent, since that can change over time due to driver updates or something like the recent CUDA update.


I feel like that could get a bit messy. Average date might work, but I will need to investigate.. Does anyone else like this idea?


----------



## CptAsian

Simmons572 said:


> I feel like that could get a bit messy. Average date might work, but I will need to investigate.. Does anyone else like this idea?


Yeah I'm sure there's a better way to do it but that's the only thing that's come to mind so far.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I like the idea of seeing how relevant the submissions are


----------



## Avacado

Simmons572 said:


> Got it. In regards to HFM, I am only accepting work units in the output format of HFM, with a couple additional pieces of information added to the sheet. I am doing this to minimize the amount of effort that goes into this, since I have to manually review each entry. I will dig up the documentation and have it sent over!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like that could get a bit messy. Average date might work, but I will need to investigate.. Does anyone else like this idea?


Yes, I have them saved as HFM WU histories. Just need an email address from you to send.


----------



## Simmons572

Avacado said:


> Yes, I have them saved as HFM WU histories. Just need an email address from you to send.


Understood, I will try to get you that information tonight. Don't have access to google drive at the office, so I am a bit SOL right now lol


----------

